# سجل اعجابك بشخصية من شخصيات المنتدى



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

فــي كــل المنتديــات فــي أعضــاء مميــزيــن ســواء بالأسلــوب ..أو بالطــرح ..أو بالتعـامــل مــع الآخريــن..الخ..​ 
فحبيــت أطــرح موضــوع وكــل عضوه او عضو يدخــل يسجــل إعجابــه بشخصيــةالعضــو(الفلاني) / وتوضح لنـا سبـب الإعجـاب بهـذه الشخصيــة ؟؟​ 
هــل لأنــك تعتبــريه قــدوة ..أوأسلوبــه يعجبــك ..أولأنه فــي شبــه بينكــم ..أو بسبــب الطيبــه..أو بسبب قوة الشخصيــة.....الخ ..​ 



أتمنى من الجميع المشاركة...​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

فكره جميله واكيد محدش هيدايق من حد 
بالعكس هيساعدنا نعرف علي بعض اكتر 

انا بسجل احترامي وتقديري لشخص روك 
لخدمه ومجهوده وعزيمته وصبره 
اللي بجد من خلال الخدمه الالكترونيه قدم مساعده لناس كتير ضعاف النفوس 
وبقلنا بيت تاني يجمعنا مليان بالمحبه والاحترام

ميرسي يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> فكره جميله واكيد محدش هيدايق من حد
> بالعكس هيساعدنا نعرف علي بعض اكتر
> 
> انا بسجل احترامي وتقديري لشخص روك
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا ميرو

نورتي يا قمر

وفعلا روك يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهوداته الجميلة والمتميزة


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

طب انا معجبة بيا يا اخت روزي
ينفع اسجل اعجابي بيا لو سمحتي

:new6::new6:​


----------



## Sibelle (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي موضوع كتير حلو

هلأ الرب يبارك الخدام هون كلن كفائتهم ممتازة

و لكن انا معجبة بشخصية العضو شمس الحق و خصوصا بعد ما قرات اختباره و عرفت خلفيته اليومين الماضيين

بيعرف و بيفهم و مطلع عالدين المسيحي و تفاسي الآنجيل اكتر من قسيس الكنيسة يلي بروح عليها! :smile01​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب انا معجبة بيا يا اخت روزي
> 
> ينفع اسجل اعجابي بيا لو سمحتي​
> 
> :new6::new6:​


 

ههههههههههه طيب ممكن اسجل انا اعجابي بيكي يا قمر ههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> ميرسي موضوع كتير حلو​
> 
> هلأ الرب يبارك الخدام هون كلن كفائتهم ممتازة​
> و لكن انا معجبة بشخصية العضو شمس الحق و خصوصا بعد ما قرات اختباره و عرفت خلفيته اليومين الماضيين​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي علي كلامك الجميل ومرورك الاجمل

نورتي


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب ممكن اسجل انا اعجابي بيكي يا قمر ههههههه:smil12:



يالهوي يانا علي الكسوف
بصي تعالي علي الخاص اديكي عنوان بابا وتعالي بقي سجلي اعجابك براحتك ياختي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> يالهوي يانا علي الكسوف
> بصي تعالي علي الخاص اديكي عنوان بابا وتعالي بقي سجلي اعجابك براحتك ياختي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههه طيب تمام اوي كده

:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بأصحاب القلوب الطيبة

اختاري حد انتِ بقى..

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (12 أكتوبر 2010)

يبقي الكل يا كليمو علي الحال دا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بشخصية الدكتور فخري 
روووعة هيك شخصية مميزة ومحبة
ربنا يخليك ياغالي 
تحياتي وحبي


----------



## روزي86 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بأصحاب القلوب الطيبة
> 
> اختاري حد انتِ بقى..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه

نورت يا كليمو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*بسجل أعجابى بحد واااااااااحد بس 


وأنا عارفة أن الكل هيزعل 


بس أنا داخلة أزعلهم بقى 


:t30:

يبقى ...

أعضاء المنتدى كله 

حد واحد بس أهو 30:
ههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
أنا بسجل أعجابى بالكل بأمانه مسيحيه
فالمنتدى وجدت فيه أخوات طيبين وجدا
ولا أنسى عنددما كنت فى ضيقه فى عملى ومخنوق
الكل سارع بحب للصلاه لأجلى والسؤال عنى
حتى خرجت من بوتقه الهم والنكد
لذا بسجل أعجابى بالجميع . وربنا يديم محبته 
​*


----------



## sony_33 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا جماعة كلنا معجبين بكلنا
هههههههههههههههههههه
يبقى نقفل الموضوع ونمشى صاحبة الموضوع من هنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا معجب بعبقرية كليمو*​


----------



## ارووجة (12 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا برضو معجبة بالكل بلا مبالغة
كل عضو ليه مميزات جميلة خاصة بيه وطبعا كلنا منتميز باخلاقنا المسيحية
يعني هحتار اختار شخص واحد !!طبعا صعب..كلنا عائلة متميزة
شكرااا يائمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا جماعة كلنا معجبين بكلنا
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يبقى نقفل الموضوع ونمشى صاحبة الموضوع من هنا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا معجب بعبقرية كليمو*​


*الله عليك منتهي الديموقراطيةleasantr*​


----------



## sony_33 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الله عليك منتهي الديموقراطيةleasantr*​


اية رايك مش انفع والانتخابات على الابواب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *بسجل أعجابى بحد واااااااااحد بس *​
> 
> 
> *وأنا عارفة أن الكل هيزعل *​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه نورتي يا مرمر يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> *أنا بسجل أعجابى بالكل بأمانه مسيحيه*
> *فالمنتدى وجدت فيه أخوات طيبين وجدا*
> *ولا أنسى عنددما كنت فى ضيقه فى عملى ومخنوق*
> ...


 

شكرا ليك يا استاذي

ربنا يفرح قلبك دياما ويسعدك


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا جماعة كلنا معجبين بكلنا*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يبقى نقفل الموضوع ونمشى صاحبة الموضوع من هنا*
> ...


 

هههههههههه لا بقي مش ماشيه

انا قاعده في ملك الحكومه ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> وانا برضو معجبة بالكل بلا مبالغة
> كل عضو ليه مميزات جميلة خاصة بيه وطبعا كلنا منتميز باخلاقنا المسيحية
> يعني هحتار اختار شخص واحد !!طبعا صعب..كلنا عائلة متميزة
> شكرااا يائمر


 

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا بقى معجبه بيكى يا روزى اوووى*

*بحس ان مواضيعك متنوعه ومتألقه*

*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## rana1981 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا معجبة ب جوجو جدااااا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

_*اممممممممممممممممممم*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*  طيب انا معجب  :new8::new8:*_
_*ب100,462 :smil15::smil15: *_
_*اختارى انتى منهم واحد  وانا *_
_*مش موافق عليه:new6::new6::new6: *_
_*موضوع  عثل  زيك يا  زوزااااااااااااا:big29:*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل كالعاده يا روزايتى 
 بما ان الكل محرج من الاختيار انا عن نفسى قررت كل يوم اختار شخصيه 
اول شخصيه بالطبع تستحق الاعجاب هو روك وبدون اى مجامله لانه حقيقى يستحق  ويكفى تعبه علشاننا وعلشان يخلى المنتدى دايما فى احسن وضع من كل النواحى
ربنا يباركه ويعوضه
ميررر سى يا قمرررر*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *انا بقى معجبه بيكى يا روزى اوووى*​
> 
> *بحس ان مواضيعك متنوعه ومتألقه*​
> 
> *ربنا معاكى*​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي

انتي عسوله خالص

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا معجبة ب جوجو جدااااا​*


 

نورتي يا رنا

وجوجو حقيقي شخص جميل ومتميز جدا جدا


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اممممممممممممممممممم*_
> 
> _*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*طيب انا معجب :new8::new8:*_
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا جون

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل كالعاده يا روزايتى *
> *بما ان الكل محرج من الاختيار انا عن نفسى قررت كل يوم اختار شخصيه *
> *اول شخصيه بالطبع تستحق الاعجاب هو روك وبدون اى مجامله لانه حقيقى يستحق ويكفى تعبه علشاننا وعلشان يخلى المنتدى دايما فى احسن وضع من كل النواحى*
> *ربنا يباركه ويعوضه*
> *ميررر سى يا قمرررر*


 

ميرسي ليكي يا دونا

نورتي يا قمر

وفي انتظارك بقي كل يوم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنا هختار كذا شخصيه

ممتي هابي لقلبها الكبير
استاذ النهيسي لطيبته
مرمر لخفه دمها
رووكا لأحساسها الكبير
روزي للمضتها
سندريلا لانسانيتها
نيفين رمزي لأشعارها
دوونا لقوتها
رنا لرقتها

واكيد ليا عوده لما افتكر
لاني اكيد نسيت ناس كتير​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*كل اعضاء المنتدى من دون اسثناء و لو كان لا بد من ذكر اسماء سأذكر من اعجبتني ارائهم و شخصياتهم 

My Rock 
Dona Nabil 
أمة 
Jesus son 
Molka Molkan 
Christianbible
شمس الحق 

و البنوتات الحلوووووووين و انتي منهم يا روزي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*الجميع...*


----------



## love2be (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل فعلا تسلم أيدك
انا بقى هسجل اعجابى بــ

دونا نبيل : لحكمتها وموضوعيتها 
تاسونى  : لدمها الخفيف و شقاوتها 
كـاتـريـن  : لأصرارها و رقتها 
جوفانى شنودة :مصريتها و اصاليتها 
كريتك     : جدع و ايجابى وزميل الجهاد فى الجبهة المعارضة للبنات

روزى : لعقلها الكبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أنا هختار كذا شخصيه
> 
> ممتي هابي لقلبها الكبير
> استاذ النهيسي لطيبته
> ...



*ميرررسى يا ميكى ده بس من ذوقك ومحبتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *كل اعضاء المنتدى من دون اسثناء و لو كان لا بد من ذكر اسماء سأذكر من اعجبتني ارائهم و شخصياتهم
> 
> My Rock
> Dona Nabil
> ...



*ميرررسى يا اجمل وارق روز:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *موضوع جميل فعلا تسلم أيدك
> انا بقى هسجل اعجابى بــ
> 
> دونا نبيل : لحكمتها وموضوعيتها
> ...



*رأى اعتز بيه جدااا يا محمود
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> اية رايك مش انفع والانتخابات على الابواب
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*طببببببببعا يا سوني30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*بصي يا روزي *
*واخدة بالك معايا ولا نو؟؟*
*عشان هقول مرة واحدة بس هههه*
*هابي طبعا عشان مامتي حبيبتي*
*مرمر عشان امري لله ههههههههههه مضطرة يعني ههههه*
*بنت العدرا صبحتي الغالية *
*مايكل لاسلوبه الجميل*
*كوكو شخصيته الجميلة*
*بوني ل ........ مالكيش دعوة انتي ههههه*
*لسندريلا حبيبتي ل .......... هي فاهمة بقا ههههه*
*جوجو بجد اخ عزيز عليا جدا*
*ميييييييينا كوبيد برررررررنس هههههههه*
*كاااااااااندي مامتي حبيبتي برضه*
*واخيرا رووووووزي العسولة قمورة قمورة يعني هههههه*
*ويارب اشووووووووفك بس مش تتصدمي يا بت*
*في ناس كتيرة بجد مش عايزة انسي حد*​


----------



## اايفان (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا معجب بالكل*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *كل اعضاء المنتدى من دون اسثناء و لو كان لا بد من ذكر اسماء سأذكر من اعجبتني ارائهم و شخصياتهم ​*
> 
> *my rock *
> *dona nabil *
> ...


*الرب يسوع ينور دربك اختي الغالية...*
*بالفعل كل المذكورين اعلاه...*
*الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أنا هختار كذا شخصيه​*
> 
> *ممتي هابي لقلبها الكبير*
> *استاذ النهيسي لطيبته*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه انا لمضة يا كوبه

ده انا غلبانه هههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

وانت كمان شخص جميل جدا وليك حضور متميز


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *كل اعضاء المنتدى من دون اسثناء و لو كان لا بد من ذكر اسماء سأذكر من اعجبتني ارائهم و شخصياتهم ​*
> 
> *my rock *
> *dona nabil *
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

كلك زوق ورقه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الجميع...*


 

ميرسي لمرورك

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *موضوع جميل فعلا تسلم أيدك​​*
> *انا بقى هسجل اعجابى بــ*​
> *دونا نبيل : لحكمتها وموضوعيتها *
> *تاسونى : لدمها الخفيف و شقاوتها *
> ...


 

كل ده كبر هههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك بجد

مرورك الجميل اسعدني


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بصي يا روزي *
> 
> *واخدة بالك معايا ولا نو؟؟*
> *عشان هقول مرة واحدة بس هههه*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

كلك زوق بجد

وان شاء الله اشوفك قريب يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اايفان قال:


> *انا معجب بالكل*


 

ميرسي جدا ليك

نورت المنتدي كله


----------



## ميرنا (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة ولا حد معجبة بيه محدش بيستاهل الاعجاب فى المنتدى ده 















































































































لانى المنتدى ده فى حب مش اعجااااااااااااب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بصراحة ولا حد معجبة بيه محدش بيستاهل الاعجاب فى المنتدى ده
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*
دبلوماسيه طول عمرك يابت
ربنا يكون في عون الواد مينا​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بصراحة ولا حد معجبة بيه محدش بيستاهل الاعجاب فى المنتدى ده
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أنا هختار كذا شخصيه​*
> 
> *ممتي هابي لقلبها الكبير*
> *استاذ النهيسي لطيبته*
> ...


 كده ياواد يامايكل طلع الي في قلبك
ده حتي حماتك 
خلاص هنفسخ الخطوبه 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أكتوبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *​​​​*​
> ​*جوفانى شنودة :مصريتها و اصاليتها *​
> 
> ​


 ههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي خالص
انا مهما لفيت العالم كله لسه بحب مصر
بس عشان اهلي واخواتي واصحابي


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد بجد موضوع تحفه زي كل مواضيعك ياقمر
انا بقي معجبه بكل الاعضاء وبحبه كلهم بحد
وعلي رائسهم ماي روك لتعبه 
ميرسي ياقمر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> كده ياواد يامايكل طلع الي في قلبك
> ده حتي حماتك
> خلاص هنفسخ الخطوبه
> هههههههههههههه



*
هههههههههههه
عيب عليكي يا حماتي
انتي عرفه الزهايمر والشغل بقي
ده غير بنتك اللي مطلعه عيني
خلتني انسي اهم حد حماتي جوفاني
وربنا يسمحني ع الكلمتين دول بقي
وع راي اسمه ايه حماتي ملاك :heat:
منووووره يا حماااااااااااااتي*​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *عيب عليكي يا حماتي*
> *انتي عرفه الزهايمر والشغل بقي*
> *ده غير بنتك اللي مطلعه عيني*
> ...


 هههههههههههههههههه
ملاك غصب عنك
علي رائ روزي ياكوبه ههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> بجد بجد موضوع تحفه زي كل مواضيعك ياقمر
> 
> انا بقي معجبه بكل الاعضاء وبحبه كلهم بحد
> وعلي رائسهم ماي روك لتعبه
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ملاك غصب عنك
> علي رائ روزي ياكوبه ههههه


 

هههههههههه عشان تعرفوا بس اني مش ظلمته لما قولت عليه كوبه ههههههههههه:99:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه عشان تعرفوا بس اني مش ظلمته لما قولت عليه كوبه ههههههههههه:99:




*كده يا حماتي
خليتي نصه تتكلم هي كمان
طب عليا الطلاج بالـ 3
لاطلج بنتك يا حماتي*​


----------



## انريكي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

انا معجب واحب كل الاعضاء

ولكن

معجب اكثير

بي

روزي

الملكة العراقية

النهيسي

مايكل

ههههههههه
ومعجب بنفسي

موضوع جدا رائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كده يا حماتي*
> *خليتي نصه تتكلم هي كمان*
> *طب عليا الطلاج بالـ 3*
> 
> *لاطلج بنتك يا حماتي*​


 هو احنا فينا من تهديد
ده الالمان هيموتو عليها ده كفايه شعرها
ده غير المصرين مش هنعد لحسن بنات المنتدي تغير منها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*النهارده هختار حد بعزه جدااا جداااا وهو بجد اخ وصديق رغم انه زملكاوى بس يلا بقى زى بعضه اعمل الخير وارميه اليحر هههههه
هو حسبوووو او الشهير ب grges monir 
جرجس شخص جميل بجد وطيوب بشكل فظيع وبتربطنى بيه صداقه جميله اتمنى تدوم 
ويا رب افرح بيه قررررررريب بقى بس يكون نصيبه مع واحده اهلاويه علشان تخلص منه القديم والجديد  هههههه
ربنا يوفقه *


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده هختار حد بعزه جدااا جداااا وهو بجد اخ وصديق رغم انه زملكاوى بس يلا بقى زى بعضه اعمل الخير وارميه اليحر هههههه*
> *هو حسبوووو او الشهير ب grges monir *
> *جرجس شخص جميل بجد وطيوب بشكل فظيع وبتربطنى بيه صداقه جميله اتمنى تدوم *
> *ويا رب افرح بيه قررررررريب بقى بس يكون نصيبه مع واحده اهلاويه علشان تخلص منه القديم والجديد هههههه*
> *ربنا يوفقه *


 

معاكي حق يا دونا

هو اينعم زملكاوي بس شخص محترم جدا

ومحب للجميع

ربنا يخليه ويسعده دايما


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر وتقدير بردو للمشرفين الجمال

كوكو مان

وكليمو

بجد اشخاص محترمين جدا جدا وبيخدموا الجميع

ربنا معاهم ويساعدهم علي خدمتهم ونشاطهم الجميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هو احنا فينا من تهديد
> ده الالمان هيموتو عليها ده كفايه شعرها
> ده غير المصرين مش هنعد لحسن بنات المنتدي تغير منها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*
انتي هتقوليلي يا حماااااااااااتي
وبلاش اسيح واقول كل حاجه
ده انتي هتموتي وتخلصي منها
ومستعجله ع جوازها leasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي بالمشرف المتميز جدا

جوجو

بجد شخص محترم ومحبوب من الجميع

ربنا يبارك خدمته​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا انا انا عايزة اسجل*
*عيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد ومارسلينو*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*My Rock

*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

كمااااااااااان اسجل اعجابي وحبي

بأرق شخصية معانا هنا

وهي

دونااااااااااااا العسوله

وبجد ربنا يبارك خدمتها ويعوضها​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2010)

عايزه اسجل اعجابي با ابو تربو بجد علي نشاطه وخدمته ومجهوده الرائع
وبقوله ياريت اتعلم منك


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كمااااااااااان اسجل اعجابي وحبي
> 
> بأرق شخصية معانا هنا
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حبيبة قلبى
ربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرحنى بيكى :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا حبيبة قلبى*
> *ربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرحنى بيكى :love_letter_send:*


 

ويخليكي ليا يا ارق دونااااااااااا في الدنيا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*بسجل اعجابي بــــ

كيوبيد 
جوون 
كاترين
نيموو 
نيتا
ميروو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*طبعا طبعا الزعيييييييييييييييييم*
*عشان قريب من اسمي ههههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده هختار حد بعزه جدااا جداااا وهو بجد اخ وصديق رغم انه زملكاوى بس يلا بقى زى بعضه اعمل الخير وارميه اليحر هههههه
> هو حسبوووو او الشهير ب grges monir
> جرجس شخص جميل بجد وطيوب بشكل فظيع وبتربطنى بيه صداقه جميله اتمنى تدوم
> ويا رب افرح بيه قررررررريب بقى بس يكون نصيبه مع واحده اهلاويه علشان تخلص منه القديم والجديد  هههههه
> ربنا يوفقه *


اللهم اجعلة خير!!!
اية الرضا السامى دة دونا الشهيرة بسكويننة !!
مش  متعودين على الكلام دة مع بعض هههه
يالا هحاول اصدقك مع انك اهلوية 
بصراحة مع  ان دونا اهلوية بس صداقتها رائعة وانسانة مميزة
من الشخصيات اللى الواحد صعب يقابل زيها تانى 
ارائها مفيدة بصراحة برة الكورة طبعا
خليكى صريحة وقولى افرح فيك هو انا لسة هاعرفك ههههه
طبعا هاخدها اهلوية عشان اعرفها غلطها وتوب علىايديا هههههه
فى النهاية يشكر اختى وصديقتى سكويننة على كلامها الحلو دة
طبعا كلمتين مجاملة دول  دونا مش تصدقيهم طبعا:a63:


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> معاكي حق يا دونا
> 
> هو اينعم زملكاوي بس شخص محترم جدا
> 
> ...


*اينعم انك اهلوية روزى بس برضة انتىرقيقة المنتدى  بلا منازع ههههه
ميرسى روزى على كلامك الرقيق مش جديد عايكى الرقة طبعا هههه*


----------



## روزي86 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *اينعم انك اهلوية روزى بس برضة انتىرقيقة المنتدى بلا منازع ههههه*
> *ميرسى روزى على كلامك الرقيق مش جديد عايكى الرقة طبعا هههه*


 

ههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا جرجس 

ده من زوقك بجد

يا زملكاوي انت:dance:هههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بسجل اعجابي بــــ
> 
> كيوبيد
> جوون
> ...



ميرسى يا حبيبى بجد بس انا مش شايف فى نفسى حاجه تستحق انك تسجل اعجابك بيها
اشكرك لشعورك الجميل


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابى بــــ

كليمووو -الخادم النشيط الواعى ,واكتر شخص شجعنى فى المنتدى وساعدنى

ماى روك-شخصية تستاهل كل تقدير وبيعجبنى صمتة 

دونا نبيل- لبقة فى اسلوبها وفراشة المنتدى 

كوكو مان-جنتل مان وطيب جدا

-فكرة التوبيك لذيذة جدا يا رووزى واكيد ليا عودة 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> اسجل اعجابى بــــ
> 
> كليمووو -الخادم النشيط الواعى ,واكتر شخص شجعنى فى المنتدى وساعدنى
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى خالص يا نيرووو ده بس من ذوقك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*النهارده هختار روزايتى القمررر
  ارق بنوته بجد 
هى عارفه انا بحبها اد ايه 
ربنا يوفقها فى حياتها ويديها سؤال قلبها *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ميرسى يا حبيبى بجد بس انا مش شايف فى نفسى حاجه تستحق انك تسجل اعجابك بيها
> اشكرك لشعورك الجميل


*
بالعكس ياحبي
بجد انت انسان زؤق ومحترم وتستاهل كي خير
وبيعجبني فيك ثقتك وشخصيتك
ربنا معاك ويحميك ياجميل*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> بالعكس ياحبي
> بجد انت انسان زؤق ومحترم وتستاهل كي خير
> وبيعجبني فيك ثقتك وشخصيتك
> ربنا معاك ويحميك ياجميل*​



*انا كمان رأيى من رأيك يا ميكى
موووون بجد انسان هايل وعاقل وصاحب فكر ناضج 
انا دايما بقوله كده لما بكلمه فوون 
بتمناله كل السعاده والتوفيق فى  حياته​*


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بسجل اعجابي بــــ
> 
> كيوبيد
> جوون
> ...


ميررررررررررسي يا مايكل  دا من زوقك
وانت كمان شخص خدوووم جدا وطيب \
ومن الاشخاص الللي مميزين في المنتدي ومحبوب من الجميع 
ربنا معاك


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> بالعكس ياحبي
> بجد انت انسان زؤق ومحترم وتستاهل كي خير
> وبيعجبني فيك ثقتك وشخصيتك
> ربنا معاك ويحميك ياجميل*​




ربنا يخليك يا حبيبى بجد صدقنى ده من زوقك


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *انا كمان رأيى من رأيك يا ميكى
> موووون بجد انسان هايل وعاقل وصاحب فكر ناضج
> انا دايما بقوله كده لما بكلمه فوون
> بتمناله كل السعاده والتوفيق فى  حياته​*




هتخلى الناس تاخد فكره غلط خالص عنى ههههه
ميرسى يا دونا بجد ده من زوقك صدقينى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابى ب *+Bent El3dra+*
حببببببببببى دى العسل كله :love45:
​


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده هختار روزايتى القمررر
> ارق بنوته بجد
> هى عارفه انا بحبها اد ايه
> ربنا يوفقها فى حياتها ويديها سؤال قلبها *


*حلوة روزايتى دى محسسانى انها واقعة من حلة الرز ههههههه
بهدى النفوس انا
طبعا روزاية مش محتاجة حد يتكلم عنها اللهم لاحسد يعنى هههه
*


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا بقى هختار النهاردة شخصية جميلة لابعد حد والا هم انها عشان متزعلش حد ملهاش فى الكورة خالص
مش زيى ناس عارفين نفسهم طبعا هههه
تتمع بهدوء  وطيبة محسوسة للجميع  بجانب  حسها العالى  بجميع المحيطين بها
وهى ام مشرفة شقية قوى هنا فى المنتدى
طبعا عرفتوها اكييد العضو الرائع بمعنى الكلمة والمشرفة المميزة* happy angel
 


*
*


----------



## ponponayah (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا روزى
انا بسجعل اعجابى 
ب dona nabil 
شخصيةمحترمة جدااا
وطيبة وعسولة وحاجات كتير اوى اوى ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> اسجل اعجابى ب *+bent el3dra+*
> حببببببببببى دى العسل كله :love45:
> ​


ربنا يخليكى ليا ياااااارب يا حبى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا روزى
> انا بسجعل اعجابى
> ب dona nabil
> شخصيةمحترمة جدااا
> وطيبة وعسولة وحاجات كتير اوى اوى ​*



*ميرررسى يا اجمل وارق بونى ودى مش مجامله 
انتى بجد بنوته زى العسل وانا بحبك خالص 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحققلك كل اللى بتتمنيه واللى انا كمان بتمنهولك :love45:*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بسجل اعجابي بــــ​*
> 
> *كيوبيد *
> *جوون *
> ...


*انت حطيت اسمى مع ناس بجد جمال جداااااااااااااااااا*
*وارق  ناس  وانا مستحقش انى اكون واحد منهم اصلا مرسى يا مايكل بجد  ع زوقك دا *
*وع فكرة انا معاك*
*ان مينا من ارق واطيب واجدع الشخصيات اللى هنا *
*وخدوم اوووووووووووووى   وبجد  مش مجمله*
*راجل  صعب بتعوض *
*ام انت يا  استاذ  ميكى  عثول  وبتعجبنى فيك ردودك  وبالذات لما بتتخنق من عضو*
*واسجل   احترامى لارق  ناس فى المنتدى*
*ماما  كاندى  بموت فيها وبقولها وحشتينى*
*دونا نبيل وبقولها  وحشتنا  كلاماتيك*
*نفين رمزى  شخصيه عسوله اوى*
*وزوزا  صاحبت الموضوع *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> اسجل اعجابى بــــ​
> 
> كليمووو -الخادم النشيط الواعى ,واكتر شخص شجعنى فى المنتدى وساعدنى​
> ماى روك-شخصية تستاهل كل تقدير وبيعجبنى صمتة ​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده هختار روزايتى القمررر*
> *ارق بنوته بجد *
> *هى عارفه انا بحبها اد ايه *
> *ربنا يوفقها فى حياتها ويديها سؤال قلبها *


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك ورقتك

بموت فيكي بجد:t4:


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *حلوة روزايتى دى محسسانى انها واقعة من حلة الرز ههههههه*
> *بهدى النفوس انا*
> *طبعا روزاية مش محتاجة حد يتكلم عنها اللهم لاحسد يعنى هههه*


 

ربنا يخليك يا باشا:ura1:

وامسك الخشب بقي عشان الحسد ههههههههههههه:t23:


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا روزى​*
> *انا بسجعل اعجابى *
> *ب dona nabil *
> *شخصيةمحترمة جدااا*
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انت حطيت اسمى مع ناس بجد جمال جداااااااااااااااااا*
> *وارق  ناس  وانا مستحقش انى اكون واحد منهم اصلا مرسى يا مايكل بجد  ع زوقك دا *
> *وع فكرة انا معاك*
> *ان مينا من ارق واطيب واجدع الشخصيات اللى هنا *
> ...



*انا بكتب بفضل تشجيعكوا يا جون
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك وميرررسى خالص على ذوقك*


----------



## tamav maria (17 أكتوبر 2010)

صعبه دي قوي ياروزي 
لان فيه مجموعه في المنتدي 
بجد انا معجبه بيهم 
يعني ممكن اعجب ب100 او 150 
هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انت حطيت اسمى مع ناس بجد جمال جداااااااااااااااااا*
> *وارق ناس وانا مستحقش انى اكون واحد منهم اصلا مرسى يا مايكل بجد ع زوقك دا *
> *وع فكرة انا معاك*
> *ان مينا من ارق واطيب واجدع الشخصيات اللى هنا *
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا جون

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> صعبه دي قوي ياروزي
> لان فيه مجموعه في المنتدي
> بجد انا معجبه بيهم
> يعني ممكن اعجب ب100 او 150
> هههههههه


 

هههههههههه خلاص كل يوم جبه يا حبي هههههههه

نورتي


----------



## Mason (17 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوعك حلو يا روزة 
بس صعب الاختيار اوووووووى 
لان هنا بجد مجموعة كبيرة جدا معجبة بخدمتهم ومحبتهم الكبيرة للمنتدى 
ربنا يحميهم ويبارك حياتهم وخدمتهم


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا ميسو يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي بحبيبة قلبي

بسم الصليب

بجد بجد بموت فيها وهي شخصية رقيقة جدا وزوقها عالي

ربنا يحميها ويسعدها دايما​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع  حلو يا روزي
انا اسجل اعجابي بالعضوة الامورة والعسولة تاسوني لان اسلوبها جميل جدااا ومواضيعها رائعة دائما​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع حلو يا روزي​
> 
> انا اسجل اعجابي بالعضوة الامورة والعسولة تاسوني لان اسلوبها جميل جدااا ومواضيعها رائعة دائما​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ponponayah (17 أكتوبر 2010)

> *بوني ل ........ مالكيش دعوة انتي ههههه*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انتى مفيش مرة تفتكرينى من غير فضايح
وانا كمان بجد بحبك اوى يا ..... طبعا انتى عارفة هههههه​*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو انتى مفيش مرة تفتكرينى من غير فضايح
> وانا كمان بجد بحبك اوى يا ..... طبعا انتى عارفة هههههه​*​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*يا بوني عيب عليكي*
*انا اتكلمت ولا نطقت *
*انا حتي بتكلم بالمتغطي:t23:*
*وانا كمان صدقيني بحبك اووووي:t4:*​


----------



## sony_33 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا معجب بجميع الاعضاء الاليكساوية
ومعاهم روزى
وروكا*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا معجب بجميع الاعضاء الاليكساوية*
> 
> *ومعاهم روزى*
> 
> *وروكا*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا سوني

ربنا يخليك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*مارسلينووووووو - لذوقة وسؤالة الدايم ولمواضيعة المميزة*

*سندريلاااااااا - لطيبتها ومحبتها للكل وعشان بحب الشجن فى مواضيعها جدا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*النهارده هختار فيتووو وتوتتتتتتته الاختين الحلوين
ربنا يعلم بحبهم اد ايه ومفتقداهم اد ايه 
واتمنى اقابلهم تانى قريب
لانهم حقيقى بنوتين زى العسل واخر رقه وادب
صلواتى لربنا يحميهم ويدبرلهم كل امورهم *


----------



## Nemo (18 أكتوبر 2010)

موضع جميل كالعادة يا روزيا
وهشارك فيه كتير عشان مش انسى حد
بداية الزعيم ربنا يبارك خدمته مااااااااااى روك
ميرسى يا روزايا مواضيعك جميلة


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بحب مش مجرد اعجاب بقي
ومقدرش كمان استغني عن
هابي انجل 
م لكل المنتدي وحاسه باولادها وحنينه عليهم اوووي
ربنا يخليها لينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا بحب مش مجرد اعجاب بقي
> ومقدرش كمان استغني عن
> هابي انجل
> م لكل المنتدي وحاسه باولادها وحنينه عليهم اوووي
> ربنا يخليها لينا



*اختيا رك جميل يا ميرووو لشخصيه تستحق مننا كل الحب
هابى انسانه جميله ومليانه بالحب وحبها بيظهر فى اهتمامها بالكبير والصغير هنا
ربنا يحفظها لينا ويديم علينا نعمة وجودها ويهدى علينا بنتها :a82:ههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اختيا رك جميل يا ميرووو لشخصيه تستحق مننا كل الحب*
> *هابى انسانه جميله ومليانه بالحب وحبها بيظهر فى اهتمامها بالكبير والصغير هنا*
> *ربنا يحفظها لينا ويديم علينا نعمة وجودها ويهدى علينا بنتها :a82:ههههههه*


معتقدتش يا دونا في موضوع بنتها دي هههههههههههه:new2:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*أبوتربو لخدمته الطيبه والجميله
تادرس او تاو لكلامه الحساس زيه
كوبتك عادل لمجهوده الكبير والجميل
أدهم لزؤقه واحترامه​*


----------



## ponponayah (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*هسجل اعجابى ب
سيندريلا حبيبتى و ..... هى عارفة
و..... تؤتؤ قصدى روكا طبعا ههههههههههه
وابو كف  صديقتى 
وبنت العدرا حبيبتى 
وروزى العسولة​*


----------



## besm alslib (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع مميز متل عادتك *

*تسلمي حبيبتي عليه*

*بس بصراحه برايي ان الكل بينحبو بالمنتدى *

*لهيك هعمل متل الغاليه دونا وكل يوم هضيف اسم بس*



*هبتدي باسمين بحبهم كتير *


*روزي لاني بحس انها كتير رقيقه وطيوبه وما بتنسى حدا *



*ودونا كمان لانها كلها ذوق وبجد كتير مميزه بمحبتها *​


----------



## grges monir (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*روزي لاني بحس انها كتير رقيقه وطيوبه وما بتنسى حدا *



*ودونا كمان لانها كلها ذوق وبجد كتير مميزه بمحبتها *​ 


طيب بسم الصليب انا معاكى روزى كدة تمشى
لكن دونا جبتى الكلام دة منين هههههه
 اصلى عارفها كويس اهلاوية بغلاسة ههههه


​
​


----------



## twety (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده هختار فيتووو وتوتتتتتتته الاختين الحلوين
> ربنا يعلم بحبهم اد ايه ومفتقداهم اد ايه
> واتمنى اقابلهم تانى قريب
> لانهم حقيقى بنوتين زى العسل واخر رقه وادب
> صلواتى لربنا يحميهم ويدبرلهم كل امورهم *


*دندووووووون يا جااااااامد :smil12:
القلوب عند بعضها يا جمييييييل انت يا مقطقط
قرررريب هنيجى عندكوا
انتظرووووووونا قريبا فى الاسواق المصريه
هههههههههه
ربنا يعلم قد ايه انتى غاليه عندنا وبنحبك قد ايه
والسفريه اياها دى لو مشوفناكيش فيها بنحس ان ناقصنا حاااااجه :new2:
ومتفكرنيش بالسفريه اللى فاتت :ranting:

منتحرمش منك يا قمر ابدااااااااا
وبوسيلى دونا الصغيورة 
وربنا يفرحك ياقمر دايمااااااااااااااااااااااا

*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو وكومان


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا طب انا زعلانه بامانه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هسجل اعجابى ب
> سيندريلا حبيبتى و ..... هى عارفة
> و..... تؤتؤ قصدى روكا طبعا ههههههههههه
> وابو كف  صديقتى
> ...


ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبة قلبى 
انتى اللى جميلة بجد
واسجل اعجاااابى بيكى :smil12:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد بأمانة انا فى ناس كتيييييييييير اوى نفسى اسجل اعجابى بيهم
وخايفة انسى حد فيهم لان كلهم غاليين اوى عندى 
فهقولهم انى بحبكم اوووووى وانتوا عارفين نفسكم بقى 
و طبعا يا روزتى انتى منهم اكيييييد 
​


----------



## zama (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يسامحك ياروزى أعدت أفكر أسجل مين الماج ادلق على الكيبورد و طالع عينى من كيبورد الشاشة , 

بس اللى هكتبلهم يستاهلوا اكتر من مبادرة إعجاب بأمانة ..

أ / *وليم تل* : وحشنى أوووووووى ..

*كيوبيد* : أبن بلد ..

*كليمو* : ما ببتأخر عن حد ..

*G . a . l . a . x . y* : هادية جداً ..

*بنت كلوج* : حنينة جداً لأنها أختى ..

*Coptic k.night* : بحبه جداً ..

*critic* : أسم على مسمى ، شاب مُحب ..

*marcelino* : شاب دمه زى العسل ، أنا فاكر أول موضوع أتناقشنا فيه  ..

*jesus love johne *: باحث عن المعرفة ..

أ / *asmicheal* : متجددة بأفكارها ، ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة ..

أ / *My Rock* : خدمته متجددة لذلك ستدوم بنجاح ..

أ / *Dona Nabil* : بتعامل كل واحد على أد  تفكيره ، دا من صفات الإدارى الناجح ..

أ / *النهيسى* : هادئ جداً ..

أ / *love2be* : بحس أنه برئ كالطفل ، ربنا يوفقه ..

أ / *mikel coco *: أفكاره شبابية و قوية و حلوة السلاسل اللى كان بيعملها ..

*سندريلا* : معجب بأحاسيس الشجن الللى عندها ..

*روزى 86* *: 86* وردة ليكى لأفكارك الحلوة ..


----------



## zama (19 أكتوبر 2010)

أ / *candy shop* : معجب بأفتقادها ..

أ / *coptic man* : إدارى بيتابع من تحت النضارة و شاطر ..

*أ / oesi_ no * : منتمى لشغله أووووووووووووووووووى ، خدوم ..

*justmember* : مؤدب جداً ..

*tasoni queena* : بتحب الحركات زى حركة اسمها تاسونى ههههههههههههههه ، دمها خفيف ..

*marmora jesus* : لمضة لكن أساس طباعها هادية ..

*mattew* : حساس ، واخدها ببساطة ..

*طحبوش* : دمه خفيف ، ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة ..

*roka_ jesus* : بسيطة و ذكية ..


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> يبقي الكل يا كليمو علي الحال دا هههههههههههههههههه


الكل اكيد يا ميروووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر وتقدير بردو للمشرفين الجمال

كوكو مان

وكليمو

بجد اشخاص محترمين جدا جدا وبيخدموا الجميع

ربنا معاهم ويساعدهم علي خدمتهم ونشاطهم الجميل​
انسانة رقيقة يا روزي 

وممتلئة ذوق كتير

ميرسي كتير الك


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابى بــــ

كليمووو -الخادم النشيط الواعى ,واكتر شخص شجعنى فى المنتدى وساعدنى

ماى روك-شخصية تستاهل كل تقدير وبيعجبنى صمتة 

دونا نبيل- لبقة فى اسلوبها وفراشة المنتدى 

كوكو مان-جنتل مان وطيب جدا

-فكرة التوبيك لذيذة جدا يا رووزى واكيد ليا عودة 
​



انسانة مميزة يا نيرووووووو

وتستاهلي كل خير

وميل ميرسي لكلماتك العطرة التى يفوح منها

الصدق والاخلاص.







​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> كليمو وكومان




ميرسي يا سامح بالنيابة عني وعن كوكو




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *دندووووووون يا جااااااامد :smil12:
> القلوب عند بعضها يا جمييييييل انت يا مقطقط
> قرررريب هنيجى عندكوا
> انتظرووووووونا قريبا فى الاسواق المصريه
> ...



*حبيبتى احلى خبرررررررر اسمعه ع الصبح كده
بجد مشتقالكوا اووووووووووى 
لازم تبلغونى قبلها 
ربنا يجيبكوا بالسلامه  يا حبيبتى
توصل بوستك يا قمرااايتى :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> كداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا طب انا زعلانه بامانه​



*بامانه يا تروث كنتى فى مخططى بس انا قلت بمشى واحده واحده علشان منساش حد بس بما انك زعلانه بقى واحنا منقدرش على زعلك نقول دلوقتى علشان خاطرك بس
تروث انسانه قلبها ابيض جداااااا ودليلى ان اللى فى قلبها على لسانها على طول وده ان دل على شىء يدل على انها انسانه مبتعرفش تلف وتدور ودى ميزه قليله ما تلاقيها اليومين دول
بصليلها دايما ربنا يديلها حكمه وهدوء وراحة بال :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع مميز متل عادتك *
> 
> *تسلمي حبيبتي عليه*
> 
> ...



*حبيبتى  لو انا كلى ذوق تبقى انتى الذوق نفسه 
بجد ما فى اد محبتك وذوقك انتى
ربنا بجد يعوضك وتفرحى بولادك دايما يا غاليه :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *روزي لاني بحس انها كتير رقيقه وطيوبه وما بتنسى حدا *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ايوون اهلاويه وافتخر كمان :ranting:
حد يشيل حسبووو من طريقى لو خايفين عليه يعنى قبل ما :t32:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> ربنا يسامحك ياروزى أعدت أفكر أسجل مين الماج ادلق على الكيبورد و طالع عينى من كيبورد الشاشة ,
> 
> بس اللى هكتبلهم يستاهلوا اكتر من مبادرة إعجاب بأمانة ..
> 
> ...



*بصراحه مكنتش متخيله ان ده رأيك فيا :smil12:
حقيقى شىء يفرحنى انك توصفنى بكده 
بشكرك اخى الغالى وبتمنالك كل الخير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*مونيكا 57 حقيقى خادمه بمعنى الكلمه 
انسانه تعشق تعب الخدمه وتتمناه 
صلواتى لربنا يعوضها ويباركها ويقدرها ويستخدمها اكتر واكتر لمجد اسمه *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مونيكا 57 حقيقى خادمه بمعنى الكلمه
> انسانه تعشق تعب الخدمه وتتمناه
> صلواتى لربنا يعوضها ويباركها ويقدرها ويستخدمها اكتر واكتر لمجد اسمه *



*أشكرك دونا حبيبتى
دا أنا إللى معجبى بيكى وبخدمتك ودايما حطاكى مثل أعلى ليا
أشكرك عل محبتك ليا وللمنتدى ولكل الأعضاء فالجميع يشيدون بيكى والكل يأتمنك على مكنونات نفسه
لأنك إنسانة عندك محبه وقلبك كبير وخدومه







​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​



*أشكرك كليمو على محبتك للجميع
وعلى خدمتك 
إنت فعلا إنسان عندك محبة وخدوم وتعطى من وقتك الكثير للمنتدى وللأعضاء
ولا تتأخر عن أى طلب
وتغمرنا جميعا بفنك
الرب يباركك





​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*بصراحة أشكر الرب على وجودى بينكم
فالجميع متميزون
فنجد 
ماى روك
 إنسان مسيحى بمعنى الكلمة فمنتداه ناجح بفضل إدارته للمنتدى
فهو يستخدم العقل والحكمة والتأنى وقبلهم المحبه للجميع
نجد
 دونا
فعلا الإنسان المناسب فى المكان المناسب
كلها محبة وعطاء وخدمةللجميع
كاندى
 الأم الحنون
كلها محبة وعطاء
هابىأنجل 
إنسانة حموله ومحبة ومكافحة وصامدة
أيضا الأم الحنون
أمة
 فعلا خادمة الرب
ومليانة محبة وبذل
كليمو 
خادم الكل ومملوء محبة للجميع
جيلان
 طموحة ونشيطة ومحبه للجميع
ميرو أنجل
 لطيفه ومحبه وخدومه
بسم الصليب
 مبدعة ومحبة وخدومه
كوبتك مان
 خادم  أمين فى خدمته ومتأنى وعندة محبة للمنتدى وللجميع
جرجس منير
 إنسان مسيحى طيب  واضح وقلبة مليان محبة للخير
*


----------



## روزي86 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> موضع جميل كالعادة يا روزيا
> وهشارك فيه كتير عشان مش انسى حد
> بداية الزعيم ربنا يبارك خدمته مااااااااااى روك
> ميرسى يا روزايا مواضيعك جميلة


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هسجل اعجابى ب​*
> *سيندريلا حبيبتى و ..... هى عارفة*
> *و..... تؤتؤ قصدى روكا طبعا ههههههههههه*
> *وابو كف صديقتى *
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي ا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع مميز متل عادتك *​
> 
> *تسلمي حبيبتي عليه*​
> *بس بصراحه برايي ان الكل بينحبو بالمنتدى *​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي

ده كله من زوقك ورقتك يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *روزي لاني بحس انها كتير رقيقه وطيوبه وما بتنسى حدا *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بجد بأمانة انا فى ناس كتيييييييييير اوى نفسى اسجل اعجابى بيهم​
> وخايفة انسى حد فيهم لان كلهم غاليين اوى عندى
> فهقولهم انى بحبكم اوووووى وانتوا عارفين نفسكم بقى
> و طبعا يا روزتى انتى منهم اكيييييد ​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

انتي عسولتي بجد


----------



## روزي86 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> ربنا يسامحك ياروزى أعدت أفكر أسجل مين الماج ادلق على الكيبورد و طالع عينى من كيبورد الشاشة ,
> 
> بس اللى هكتبلهم يستاهلوا اكتر من مبادرة إعجاب بأمانة ..
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا زاما

كلك زوق يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكر وتقدير بردو للمشرفين الجمال​
> 
> كوكو مان​
> وكليمو​
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك يا كليمو

ميرسي خالص علي الصورة الرقيقة زيك


----------



## روزي86 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايوون اهلاويه وافتخر كمان :ranting:*
> *حد يشيل حسبووو من طريقى لو خايفين عليه يعنى قبل ما :t32:*


 
هههههههههه معلش يا دوناااااااا

مكنش يقصد :t32:


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 اشكرك اخي العزيز كليمو علي زوقك 
واسمحلي استغل الفرصه واسجل اعجابي بشخصيتك وخدمتك ونشاطك ومجهودك
ومحبتك للجميع بدون مقابل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *بصراحة أشكر الرب على وجودى بينكم*
> *فالجميع متميزون*
> *فنجد *
> *ماى روك*
> ...


 ميررررسي يا حبيبتي دا من زوقك
انتي فعلالا انسانه هااديه وطيوبه وجميله مع الجميع بمعني الكلمه
ربنا معاكي


----------



## vetaa (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده هختار فيتووو وتوتتتتتتته الاختين الحلوين
> ربنا يعلم بحبهم اد ايه ومفتقداهم اد ايه
> واتمنى اقابلهم تانى قريب
> لانهم حقيقى بنوتين زى العسل واخر رقه وادب
> صلواتى لربنا يحميهم ويدبرلهم كل امورهم *



*ماى دودوووووووووو الجميله
بصى انتى عارفه بقى اللى فى القلب
قد ايييييييه همووت واشوفك وفعلا مفتقداكى جدا جدااااااا

متحرمش من ذوقك ولا حنيتك ابدا يا
 احلى دودووووو:yahoo:
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بامانه يا تروث كنتى فى مخططى بس انا قلت بمشى واحده واحده علشان منساش حد بس بما انك زعلانه بقى واحنا منقدرش على زعلك نقول دلوقتى علشان خاطرك بس
> تروث انسانه قلبها ابيض جداااااا ودليلى ان اللى فى قلبها على لسانها على طول وده ان دل على شىء يدل على انها انسانه مبتعرفش تلف وتدور ودى ميزه قليله ما تلاقيها اليومين دول
> بصليلها دايما ربنا يديلها حكمه وهدوء وراحة بال :love_mailbox:*



الرب يخليكي يا دونا علي ذوقك والله انتي الي فيهم بجد

ربنا يباركك

صلواتك لاجلي و لاجل عيلتي علطوووووووووووول

سلام


----------



## ponponayah (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا هسجل اعجابى ب
مامتى مونيكا 57
بجد انا بحبها وبحترمها اوى اوى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسجل اعجابى ومحبتى لاستاذتى الغاليه امه مشرفتنا التى تخدم بفرح وبمحبه ليس لها مثيل
هى من اغلى واحب الشخصيات لقلبى وهى من اكثر الناس التى تساندنى فى ازماتى ومشاكلى بكل محبه وحنان واهتمام 
صلواتى لربنا يباركها ويبارك اسرتها وان يديم الرب نعمة وجودها فى منتدانا *


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايوون اهلاويه وافتخر كمان :ranting:
> حد يشيل حسبووو من طريقى لو خايفين عليه يعنى قبل ما :t32:*


*ههههههه مش بخاف انا بقى
كمان بقى دة رايىء الشخصى انا حر بقى :11azy:
حاجة غريبة سكويننة
منكرش انك شخصية مميزة اقول ا اللى ليا واللى عليا !!
بس من حقى انتقد صفات مش عجبانى زيى انك اهلوية:t30:
*


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2010)

> *جرجس منير
> إنسان مسيحى طيب  واضح وقلبة مليان محبة للخير
> *


*
ميرسى خالص استاذتى وامى الغالية على كلامك دة
مبسوط ان دة راىء شخصية جميلة وليها دور بارز هنا فى المنتدى فيا **
*


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه معلش يا دوناااااااا
> 
> مكنش يقصد :t32:


*والهى روزى مش عارف اروح فين من رقتك وطيبتك قلبك دى
واضحة قوى زيادة كمان فى السطر التانى مع الصور :nunu0000:
عاوز اقولك كلمة فى ودنك روزى  انا اقصد  ونص الكلام الى قلتة:new6:
*


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2010)

عاوز  انا بقى اسجل اعجابى بشخصية جميلة جدا هنا
 نشاطها واشرفها قى منتهى الروعة ف قسم الاسرة والشهادات
طيبة وحنونة بجد
زعيمة موضوع مش تقدر تفتح عنيك مع صديقتى اللدودة دونا ههه
طبعا هى كاندى شوب(candy shop)


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *كل اعضاء المنتدى من دون اسثناء و لو كان لا بد من ذكر اسماء سأذكر من اعجبتني ارائهم و شخصياتهم ​*
> 
> *my rock *
> *dona nabil *
> ...


 

أشكرك اختي الحبيبة* روز *لذكر اسمي.

انتِ من تستحقين الثناء على نشاطك وأفكارك البناءة ومساعدتك التي لا تتأخري في تقديمها.

فإنتِ المثل الطيب للشابة المسيحية الغيورة على خلاص النفوس.

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

ولا أنسى أن اشكر صاحبة المواضيع المميزة الأخت الحبيبة *روزي.*

*بارك الرب حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *بصراحة أشكر الرب على وجودى بينكم*
> *فالجميع متميزون*
> *فنجد *
> *ماى روك*
> ...


 

شكرا لك أختي الحبيبة *مونيكا*
التي سبقت صديقتي لها تسجيلي في هذا المنتدى المبارك 

لا يسعني إلا أن اقول أنك كلامك ينبع من المحبة التي يفيض بها قلبك للأخرين.
وما وصفتيني به هو ما تستحقيه من وصف.

الرب يبارك حياتك وعائلتك وخدمتك


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *والهى روزى مش عارف اروح فين من رقتك وطيبتك قلبك دى*
> *واضحة قوى زيادة كمان فى السطر التانى مع الصور :nunu0000:*
> *عاوز اقولك كلمة فى ودنك روزى انا اقصد ونص الكلام الى قلتة:new6:*


 

هههههههههههههه تاني

طيب استخبي بقي هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أشكرك اختي الحبيبة* روز *لذكر اسمي.
> 
> انتِ من تستحقين الثناء على نشاطك وأفكارك البناءة ومساعدتك التي لا تتأخري في تقديمها.
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي جدا لمرور حضرتك الجميل

نورتيني


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اسجل اعجابى ومحبتى لاستاذتى الغاليه امه مشرفتنا التى تخدم بفرح وبمحبه ليس لها مثيل*
> *هى من اغلى واحب الشخصيات لقلبى وهى من اكثر الناس التى تساندنى فى ازماتى ومشاكلى بكل محبه وحنان واهتمام *
> *صلواتى لربنا يباركها ويبارك اسرتها وان يديم الرب نعمة وجودها فى منتدانا *


 

 أختي الحبيبة *دونا *

أشكر نظرتك لي بس الكلام لا استحقه وكبير اوي علي يعني مش مقاسي.

لا أعمل أكثر من الواجب... صلواتك تعزيني وتبريكك يغنيني.

الرب ينظر الى خدمتك ويباركها ويبارك حياتك وعائلتك.


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

لن أسجل إعجابا لأن كلمة إعجاب لا تليق به.
بل
اسجل تمجيدا وتسبيحا 
الى راعي خراف هذا المنتدى 
الذي بروحه القدوس أثمر من خلاله خلاصا 

واسجد بضعفي أمامه
مصلية متضرعة أن يبارك: 

موسسه
الطاقم الإداري
المشرفين
المحاورين
الأعضاء المباركي
الأعضاء المميزين
الأعضاء الجدد
أصحاب الشهادات وعائلاتهم
وكل من يدخل اليه من زائرٍ أو قارئٍ أو سائلٍ

واجدد شكري واعجابي
بروزي من أجل هذا الموضوع

​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> لن أسجل إعجابا لأن كلمة إعجاب لا تليق به.
> 
> بل
> اسجل تمجيدا وتسبيحا
> ...


 

ربنا يخلي حضرتك بجد متشكره جدا للكلام الجميل

والمرور الاجمل

الموضوع اتشرف بمرور حضرتك المميز


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2010)

> موضوع حلو يا روزي
> انا اسجل اعجابي بالعضوة الامورة والعسولة تاسوني لان اسلوبها جميل جدااا ومواضيعها رائعة دائما​


 
*شكرا ليكى يا ملكة يا قمر*
​​*على الكلام الجميل ده*​​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كتير كليمو

على الصورة الحلوة دى

يا معقدنا ههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2010)

> *tasoni queena : بتحب الحركات زى حركة اسمها تاسونى ههههههههههههههه ، دمها خفيف ..*




ههههههههه اسمى بعمل بيه تمويه
​شكرا زاما للكلام الرائع ده​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بصي يا روزي *
> *واخدة بالك معايا ولا نو؟؟*
> *عشان هقول مرة واحدة بس هههه*
> *هابي طبعا عشان مامتي حبيبتي*
> ...




ميرسى يا روكا يا حبيبتى 

رووووعه يا روزى يا حبيبتى

دايما مواضيعك جميله زيك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انت حطيت اسمى مع ناس بجد جمال جداااااااااااااااااا*
> *وارق  ناس  وانا مستحقش انى اكون واحد منهم اصلا مرسى يا مايكل بجد  ع زوقك دا *
> *وع فكرة انا معاك*
> *ان مينا من ارق واطيب واجدع الشخصيات اللى هنا *
> ...




ميرسى يا جون  انت كمان وحشتنى 

انت كمان غالى عندى 

انا خلاص  انشاء الله مش هغيب عنكوا تانى 
​


----------



## استفانوس (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمة*
*من حقي كفرد من هذه العائلة المقدسة ان اسجل بكل فخر اعجابي في بعض الاشخاص وابدأ*
*اسجل اعجابي بذاك الشخص الذي يصرف الوقت كل الوقت في الخدمة لمن وهب له كل الوقت*
*اسجل اعجابي بذاك الشخص الذي يظهر محبة المسيح للاخرين ويحتمل الاخرين ويصبر ويسامح ويشجع الاخرين*
*اسجل اعجابي بذاك الشخص الذي يصلي من اجل باقي اعضاء الجسد ويهتم بضيقاتهم ومشاكلهم*
*اسجل اعجابي بذاك الشخص الذي يهتم بالاعضاء الجدد ويقدم لهم المشورة *
*اسجل اعجابي بذاك الشخص الذي يختفي ويظهر المسيح للجميع*
*واخيرا اسجل اعجابي لكل من قبل الخدمة بفرح وجعل جل اهتمامه  ان يكون  ولن يكون هذا المنتدى الا للرب يسوع المسيح *


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / *candy shop* : معجب بأفتقادها ..
> 
> أ / *coptic man* : إدارى بيتابع من تحت النضارة و شاطر ..
> 
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك 

لازم الافتقاد لاننا كلنا اسره واحده 
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أشكرك كليمو على محبتك للجميع
> وعلى خدمتك
> إنت فعلا إنسان عندك محبة وخدوم وتعطى من وقتك الكثير للمنتدى وللأعضاء
> ولا تتأخر عن أى طلب
> ...



الرب يبارك فيكم

يا مونيكا

واشكرك على روعة كلماتك

بالحقيقة انتم تغمروننا بالمحبة 

التي تعلمناهم

منكم 

يسوع يبارك


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *بصراحة أشكر الرب على وجودى بينكم
> فالجميع متميزون
> فنجد
> ماى روك
> ...



مونيكا اختى الغاليه 

ميرسى جداااااااا

ربنا يخليكى انتى فعلا حنونه وطيبه جدااااااااا

واخت بمعنى الكلمه ربنا يديم محبتك
​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> عاوز  انا بقى اسجل اعجابى بشخصية جميلة جدا هنا
> نشاطها واشرفها قى منتهى الروعة ف قسم الاسرة والشهادات
> طيبة وحنونة بجد
> زعيمة موضوع مش تقدر تفتح عنيك مع صديقتى اللدودة دونا ههه
> طبعا هى كاندى شوب(candy shop)



ميرسى جدا يا جرجس 

على الكلام الجميل جدا   

ده كتير عليا حقيقى 

انت ماتبع جيد للموضوع 

وانا حقيقى بيعجبنى حوارك فى الموضوع  

ميرسى مره تانى لزوقك 

ده مش جديد عليك
​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> لن أسجل إعجابا لأن كلمة إعجاب لا تليق به.
> بل
> اسجل تمجيدا وتسبيحا
> الى راعي خراف هذا المنتدى
> ...




انا كمان اسجل اعجابى بيكى يا اختى الجبيبه 
​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اسجل اعجابى  بكل فرد  موجود فى المنتدى 

من الاداره الى الاعضاء 

لاننا فى النهايه اسره واحده 

شكرااااا روزى حبيبتى على الموضوع المميز الرااااائع
​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بحب اسجل اعجابي 
كاندي لانها خادمه بمعني الكلمه
امه لانها مش الخصيات المعطاءه بلا حدود
كليمو طيب القلب وخدوم بجد ونشيط ومشجع لكل من حوله
دونا للاحساسها العالي ولخدمتها الرائعه واهتمامها بالصغيرين قبل الكبار


----------



## Nemo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​



ميرسى كليمو كتير ربنا يخليك انت اللى خدوم اوى
انا ماستهالش بجد خالص


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel

واعجبنا فيكي اكتر

فعند كل ازمة كنت

تواسي المجروح والحزين والمظلوم معي ومع الجميع

 وتعرفين ما اقصد

يسوع يبارك فيك وبخدمتك يا ميرررررررروو


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​




ميرسى جداااااااا يا كليمو

حقيقى مبدع 
​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا بحب اسجل اعجابي
> كاندي لانها خادمه بمعني الكلمه
> امه لانها مش الخصيات المعطاءه بلا حدود
> كليمو طيب القلب وخدوم بجد ونشيط ومشجع لكل من حوله
> دونا للاحساسها العالي ولخدمتها الرائعه واهتمامها بالصغيرين قبل الكبار




ميرسى ميرو حبيبتى

انتى كمان انسانه جميله 

وخادمه جميله 
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى يا روكا يا حبيبتى ​
> 
> رووووعه يا روزى يا حبيبتى​
> دايما مواضيعك جميله زيك​


 

ربنا يخليكي يا امي

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> انا اسجل اعجابى بكل فرد موجود فى المنتدى ​
> 
> من الاداره الى الاعضاء ​
> لاننا فى النهايه اسره واحده ​
> شكرااااا روزى حبيبتى على الموضوع المميز الرااااائع​


 

شكرا ليكي يا ارق واجمل كاندي

ربنا يعوضك

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> انا كمان اسجل اعجابى بيكى يا اختى الجبيبه ​


 

الرب يباركك يا اختي الحبيبة كاندي
إنت تعلمين ما أكنه لك .​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا هسجل اعجابى ب
> مامتى مونيكا 57
> بجد انا بحبها وبحترمها اوى اوى​*



*أشكرك بونبوناية حبيبت قلبى
إنتى كلك محبة وذوق
أنا كمان بكن لك محبة وإحترام كتير أوووووووى
ربنا يديم المحبة






​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

استفانوس قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> *من حقي كفرد من هذه العائلة المقدسة ان اسجل بكل فخر اعجابي في بعض الاشخاص وابدأ*
> *اسجل اعجابي بذاك الشخص الذي يصرف الوقت كل الوقت في الخدمة لمن وهب له كل الوقت*
> *اسجل اعجابي بذاك الشخص الذي يظهر محبة المسيح للاخرين ويحتمل الاخرين ويصبر ويسامح ويشجع الاخرين*
> ...



*امين يا رب بارك كل من له تعب فى الخدمه هنا سواء معلنه أو غير معلنه واعطهم يا رب الاجر السماوى وعوضهم بكل البركات 
دايما كلامك جميل وبيمس القلب يا استاذنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا بحب اسجل اعجابي
> كاندي لانها خادمه بمعني الكلمه
> امه لانها مش الخصيات المعطاءه بلا حدود
> كليمو طيب القلب وخدوم بجد ونشيط ومشجع لكل من حوله
> دونا للاحساسها العالي ولخدمتها الرائعه واهتمامها بالصغيرين قبل الكبار



*ميرررسى يا ميرووو وانا كمان بحبك خالص وبحب رقتك وهدوئك وعقلك الواعى
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​



ميرسى يا احلى زومل :smile01


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *بصراحة أشكر الرب على وجودى بينكم
> فالجميع متميزونفنجد
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا حببيتى ده من زوئك انتى الى عشن طيبة وعيونك حلوة بتشوفى الى حواليكى كدة


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جيلان

أأقل شيء يا زميلة دة


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> mero_engel
> 
> واعجبنا فيكي اكتر
> 
> ...


انا مستاهلش الكلام الجميل دا صدقني 
بشكرك كليمو علي زوقك وعلي محبتك للجميه 
ربنا يكون معك اخي ويحافظ عليك


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

هسجل اعجابي بحبيتي كوبتك مرمر لشقاوتها وخفه دمها 
هسجل اعجابي مونيكا لعقلها الواعي ومحبتها للجميع 
هسجل اعجابي باستاذ النهيسي  لنشاطه الرائع وحكمته الكبيره واسلوبه الرائع
هسجل اعجابي مايكل كوكو لنشاطه ولتشجيعه للجميع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هسجل اعجابى ب
> سيندريلا حبيبتى و ..... هى عارفة
> و..... تؤتؤ قصدى روكا طبعا ههههههههههه
> وابو كف  صديقتى
> ...


*انا هييييييييييييييييييه:ura1:*
*منك لله بطلي فضايح يا بت:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> *roka_ jesus* : بسيطة و ذكية ..


*ميرسي يا زاما لكلامك الجميل:ura1:*
*انت كمان شخصية جميلة وبحترمها*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى يا روكا يا حبيبتى
> 
> ​


*اقل حاجة يا مامتي*
*لانك بجد شخصية جميلة جدا*
*ربنا يخليكي لينا *
*واقدر اشوفك قريب بقا*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*متل ما قلت كل يوم هضيف اسم او اتنين*

*من الشخصيات اللي بحبهم وبحترمهم كتيررررررر*


*كاندي شوب وهابي انجل اتنين بجد من ارق واطيب والطف الشخصيات اللي تعرفت عليها عالنت *

*والهم مكانه خاصه بقلبي *

*الرب يحميهم ويسعدهم ويفرحهم باسرهم*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> هسجل اعجابي مايكل كوكو لنشاطه ولتشجيعه للجميع



*
شكرا ليكي ميروو
بس شكلك تقصدي حد تاني
ميرسي ليكي ع مجاملتك *​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*اولا بشكر روزى على الموضوع الجميل ده
 وبشكر اللى افتكر وذكر اسمى وكل اللى مفتكرش
 واسمحولى ان ابدى اعجابى ببعض الشخصيات


روك : بيعجبنى فيه أنه بيدى كل واحد حجمه.
دونا نبيل : هى اختى بمعنى الكلمه وأى حاجه تانيه مش هتوفيها حقها.
بسم الصليب: أم جورج من ضمن الناس اللى بحترمهم جدا 
كاندى شوب : بالرغم من قلة تعاملتنا مع بعض الا انى بحبها جدا وبتمنى تفضل موجوده على طول بينا
هابى انجل : من الناس اللى سعيد جدا بمعرفتهم عن طريق المنتدى هنا
أمه: بيعجبنى فيها خدمتها الجميله ، بتخدم بمعنى الكلمه
صوت صارخ : بعشق فيه حنيته على المتنصرين ، ربنا يديله طولة العمر
كوبتك مان : بيعجبنى فيه روحه الجميله 
مونيكا 57 : بتخدم بمحبه جميييله جدا
زاما : بحترم عقليته المتفتحه
كريتيك: بيعجبنى فيه تفكيره العميق
مايكل كوكو : بيعجبنى فيه البساطه فى تعاملاته مع الناس
شمس الحق : فاهم ويعي ما يقوله
مولكا مولكان : بيجيب من الاخر
توين: صحبى واخويا بجد


 وانتهزها فرصه بقى واقول للكل انا عارف انى ببقى مقصر ديما فى السؤال عنكم
 بس للاسف طول منا على المنتدى ببقى فى الشغل فسامحونى وصلولى كتيير

 وأكيد ليا عوده تانى عشان اكتب اسماء تانيه*


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2010)

من الناس الى لمست قلبهم الطيب بصدق هى حبيبتى امة بجد شخصية فوق الرائعة بحسها بتكلمنى فى الوقت المناسب لما احس انى محتاجالها من غير ما اطلب حتى

اما الشخصية التانية فهو كليمو فاذا ذُكرت الخدمة ذُكر كليمو مبينساش حد وبيخدم الكل وبياخد من وقته عشن يساعد الكل وحكيم جدا فى كلامه وغير متسرع

وعايزة اقول ربنا يبارك كل الى بيتعب فى هذا الصرح العظيم واحد واحد ويعوضه ببركات كثيرة
وشكر لصاحبة الموضوع القمر صاحبة الافكار المتجددة


----------



## govany shenoda (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
انا بجد مستهلش اكون مع كل الناس الجميله ده
ميرسي خالص كليمو على محبتك للجميع
وعلى خدمتك 
إنت فعلا إنسان عندك محبة وخدوم وتعطى من وقتك الكثير للمنتدى وللأعضاء
ولا تتأخر عن أى طلب
وتغمرنا جميعا بفنك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *اولا بشكر روزى على الموضوع الجميل ده
> وبشكر اللى افتكر وذكر اسمى وكل اللى مفتكرش
> واسمحولى ان ابدى اعجابى ببعض الشخصيات
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا مينا

نورت الموضوع كله

وربنا معاك


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

احب اسجل اعجابي

للاخ العزيز علينا 

ابو تربو : حقيقي شخص متميز وجميل ومواضيعه كلها معزية 

ربنا يحميه
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كمان منقدرش ننسي

استاذنا المتميز والنشيط جدا

استاذ النهيسي

ربنا يبارك تعب خدمته ومحبته
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا معجب بجميع الاعضاء الاليكساوية
> ومعاهم روزى
> وروكا*​


*الله علي الانتمااااااااااااااااااء:smile02*
*ميرسي سوني انت بجد شخصية محترمة جدا*
*ربنا يفرحك يارب*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انا كمان اسجل اعجابي

بالعسوله

روكااااااااااااااا

بجد طيوبه خالص ومحبه للجميع وكلها خير

ربنا يسعد ايامها دايما
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا كمان اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بالعسوله
> 
> ...


*  هنعاكس بقا وكده:love34::love34:*
*هتطلبيني من بابا امتي بقا:blush2:*
*ميرسي يا عسل*
*انتي اللي زي السكر بجد*
*ايامها اي تعود الي:ura1:*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *اولا بشكر روزى على الموضوع الجميل ده
> وبشكر اللى افتكر وذكر اسمى وكل اللى مفتكرش
> واسمحولى ان ابدى اعجابى ببعض الشخصيات
> 
> ...



*أشكرك مينا لمحبتك
إنت كمان بتخدم بمحبة كبيرة
إنت إنسان قلبك طيب وعندك محبة للجميع
ربنايديم المحبة





​*


----------



## أَمَة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا بحب اسجل اعجابي
> كاندي لانها خادمه بمعني الكلمه
> امه لانها مش الخصيات المعطاءه بلا حدود
> كليمو طيب القلب وخدوم بجد ونشيط ومشجع لكل من حوله
> دونا للاحساسها العالي ولخدمتها الرائعه واهتمامها بالصغيرين قبل الكبار


 

شكرا ليكي يا ميرو يا حبيبتي

إنتي عارفة كويس محبتي وتقديري ليكي

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## أَمَة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *اولا بشكر روزى على الموضوع الجميل ده*
> *وبشكر اللى افتكر وذكر اسمى وكل اللى مفتكرش*
> *واسمحولى ان ابدى اعجابى ببعض الشخصيات*
> 
> ...


 


أشكرك والرب يباركك يا *كيوبيد*

عمال في كرمة الرب لخلاص النفوس
وكلنا حجارة نسند بعض في البناء الواحد

كلنا


----------



## أَمَة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> من الناس الى لمست قلبهم الطيب بصدق هى حبيبتى امة بجد شخصية فوق الرائعة بحسها بتكلمنى فى الوقت المناسب لما احس انى محتاجالها من غير ما اطلب حتى
> 
> اما الشخصية التانية فهو كليمو فاذا ذُكرت الخدمة ذُكر كليمو مبينساش حد وبيخدم الكل وبياخد من وقته عشن يساعد الكل وحكيم جدا فى كلامه وغير متسرع
> 
> ...


 
الرب يباركك يا *جيلان* يا غالية

كلامك يدل على سمو أخلاقك لأن الإناء ينضح بما فيه.
إنتي بتعرفي رأيي بيكي.

أما عن كليمو فالكلام الكويس لا يكفي ليعطيه حقه... 
بس الواحد منا مش يقدر يذكر كل واحد بأسمه لأن الخير والبركة والنعمة متوفرة في هذاالمنتدى المبارك. 
نشكر الرب من أجل ذلك. 

اشكرك مرة ثانية يا جيلان يا حبيبتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *اولا بشكر روزى على الموضوع الجميل ده
> وبشكر اللى افتكر وذكر اسمى وكل اللى مفتكرش
> واسمحولى ان ابدى اعجابى ببعض الشخصيات
> 
> ...



*طبعااااااااا يا مووووون انت اخويا بجد تقدر تشك ولا تنكر هههههه
انت دايما فى صلواتى وبتمنالك كل الخير لانك حقيقى من الشخصيات اللى وجودها نادر وعقلك سابق سنك بمراحل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعطيك سؤال قلبك وتفرحنى بنجاحك قريب يا رب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*بسجل اعجابى ومحبتى لاختى الجميله السامريه اللى عرفت طريق رب المجد من فتره قليله ولكن ايمانها اصبح بالنسبه لى قدوه وبجد انا بتعلم من صبرها فى انها تتعلم وتعرف كل شىء بشوق وبلهفه كبيره
ربنا يبارك خطواتك يا حبيبتى ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر وشبة شر .. اميييين*


----------



## govany shenoda (21 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بسجل اعجابي بمايكل كوكو . بجد اخ بمعني الكلمه قصدي جوز بنتي ههههههههههههه
روزي .بنوبنايه امنتدي
تاسوني .اكبر مشغبه في المنتدي بجد زي السكر
ماجو. اختي وحبيبتي واقرب اخواتي ليا بجد الغربه السبب في البعد 
خادمه رب المجد . مامتي التانيه 
ولينا عوده


----------



## روزي86 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هنعاكس بقا وكده:love34::love34:*
> 
> *هتطلبيني من بابا امتي بقا:blush2:*
> *ميرسي يا عسل*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه اهااااا تعود اليكي يا حبي:t31:


----------



## روزي86 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بسجل اعجابي

بأجمل شخصية شوفتها في المنتدي

وحبتها من قلبي لطيبة قلبها وحنيتها للجميع 

هي امي الجميلة

هااااااااااااابي

ربنا يحميها ويحافظ عليها دايما​


----------



## السـامرية (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*دونا ياقمر
ربنا يخليكى
والله انا لو كنت شوفت الموضوع دة قبلك كنت جاوبت بنفس الاجابة قبلك هههههههههه
انا باسجل اعجابى ب:
1-دونا نبيل لاننا باحس ان انا وهى حاجة واحدة وكفاية انها ساعدتنى كتير(ومازالت بتساعدنى)فى معرفة ربى والهى يسوع المسيح
2-العضوة الجميلة قوى مونيكا وطولة بالها معايا فى تعليمى كل شىء عن الايمان المسيحى وعلى رقتها معايا فى كلامها واحب اقولها(شكرا ليكى يا امى)
3-جيسس سن العضو الجميل اللى كان معايا خطوة بخطوة فى اول ايمانى
4-ريد روز حبيبتى وصاحبتى واختى ومش فية كلام يكفى حبها اللى فى قلبى
وبعدين انا لو فضلت هنا لبكرة مش هاخلص اعجابى بالشخصيات هنا
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السـامرية قال:


> *دونا ياقمر
> ربنا يخليكى
> والله انا لو كنت شوفت الموضوع دة قبلك كنت جاوبت بنفس الاجابة قبلك هههههههههه
> انا باسجل اعجابى ب:
> ...


*أشكرك السامرية
وأنا كمان معجبة بيكى جدااا
فأنتى إنسانة مؤدبة ومحترمة 
وملتزمة وعقلانية ومحبة
   أنا فخورة بيكى إبنتى الحبيبة
الرب يباركك





​*


----------



## Nemo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

انا كمان احب اسجل اعجابى
روزى اول صديقة تضاف لقايمة اصحابى وياما ساعدتنى على معرفتكم
كليموو خدمته فوق العاده ودايما يساعدنى بدون ما اطلب
كوكومان انسان حساس اوى ربنا يحافظ عليه
مايكل كوكو صديق حلو اوى بجد
انريكى صديق ودود دايما بيسأل عليا
ديدى عدلى شقاوتها زى السكر

وليا عودة كتييييييير


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> انا كمان احب اسجل اعجابى
> روزى اول صديقة تضاف لقايمة اصحابى وياما ساعدتنى على معرفتكم
> كليموو خدمته فوق العاده ودايما يساعدنى بدون ما اطلب
> كوكومان انسان حساس اوى ربنا يحافظ عليه
> ...



كدة ها تخلصي عا المنتدى

هههههههههههههههههههه

بهزر

ميرسي كتير يا نيمووو

انا مش بخدم يا سيدتي

انا بقوم بالواجب المسيحي وهو واجب على كلٍ مناا يساعد اخوه


----------



## روزي86 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا بسجل اعجابي بمايكل كوكو . بجد اخ بمعني الكلمه قصدي جوز بنتي ههههههههههههه
> روزي .بنوبنايه امنتدي
> تاسوني .اكبر مشغبه في المنتدي بجد زي السكر
> ماجو. اختي وحبيبتي واقرب اخواتي ليا بجد الغربه السبب في البعد
> ...


 
ميرسي ليكي يا اجمل جوفاني في المنتدي

انتي عسوله خالص ورقيقة

ربنا يفرحك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> انا كمان احب اسجل اعجابى
> روزى اول صديقة تضاف لقايمة اصحابى وياما ساعدتنى على معرفتكم
> كليموو خدمته فوق العاده ودايما يساعدنى بدون ما اطلب
> كوكومان انسان حساس اوى ربنا يحافظ عليه
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

ليا الشرف بمعرفتك وصداقتك

ربنا يديم الحب بينا دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اهااااا تعود اليكي يا حبي:t31:


*هههههههههههه*
*:wub::wub::wub::wub:*
*الله بقا وبعدين*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

خلاص خلاص مش هعاكس تاني ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *
> مايكل كوكو : بيعجبنى فيه البساطه فى تعاملاته مع الناس
> 
> ربنا يخليك يا حبي
> ...





govany shenoda قال:


> انا بسجل اعجابي بمايكل كوكو . بجد اخ بمعني الكلمه قصدي جوز بنتي ههههههههههههه
> *
> ربنا يخليكي يا حماتي
> بجد انتي انسانه جميله جدا
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

احب اسجل اعجابي​ 
بالجميلة​ 
ديدي ​ 
شخصية عسوله وكلها تواضع​ 
بمووووووووووووت فيها بجد​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*



تاسوني .اكبر مشغبه في المنتدي بجد زي السكر

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا جوفانى يا قمر

للكلام الحلو ده

بس انا هادية خالص هههههههههههه

اظن ده واضح جدااااا يعنى​​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> *شكرا ليكي ميروو
> بس شكلك تقصدي حد تاني
> ميرسي ليكي ع مجاملتك *




هههههههههه

ناقص تقولى انه هادى كمان ههههههههه

اكيد تقصد حد تانى يا مايكل​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> بس شباب انا اضن انني ما فهمت الموضوع جيدا يعني عضو بالمنتدى اه مازال لم اتعرف عليكم جيدا



شخصية من المنتدى تمام كده

اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى

لو عندك اى سؤال او استفسار

اتفضل​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بيحب فى مين دة
اية الهبل دة
روح يا شاطر اقرأ القوانين كويس وافهم حدود مشاركاتك 
ولما تحب تصلى وتسلم روح اى عزاء يا حبيبى واعمل اللى بدك فية
ارحمنا يارب من هايدا العقلية المحدودة...​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سيتم التعامل معها ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> ناقص تقولى انه هادى كمان ههههههههه
> 
> اكيد تقصد حد تانى يا مايكل​



*
هههههههههههه
اطلعها منها انتي يابت
ع طول حشريه كده
كوووووووووبه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*



هههههههههههه
اطلعها منها انتي يابت
ع طول حشريه كده
كوووووووووبه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

طنط حشرية

انا بكلم ميروو ههههههههه

انت اللى تطلع منها

يابنى كووووبة ده الاسم الحركى بتاعك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسجل اعجابي بـــ

just member حبي واخويا الكبير ربنا يحميه
كاترين البت المشاغبه اللمضه
فيتا الهاديه والعاقله
ريد بانسي الشقيه
ريد روز الجميله
ميرنا الطيبه
ممتي كاندي لمحبتها الكبيره
اني بل أختي الكبيره ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طنط حشرية
> 
> انا بكلم ميروو ههههههههه
> 
> ...




*اتهدي ع الصبح يابت يا كووينا
بلاش رتكب جريمه ع الصبح*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> *اتهدي ع الصبح يابت يا كووينا
> بلاش رتكب جريمه ع الصبح*​


 
شكلى هرجع للاجرام تانى ههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكلى هرجع للاجرام تانى ههههههههه​




*بق وبس يابت
العبي بعيد يا شاطره :a63:*​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *متل ما قلت كل يوم هضيف اسم او اتنين*
> 
> *من الشخصيات اللي بحبهم وبحترمهم كتيررررررر*
> 
> ...




ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى 

انتى كمان انسانه خدومه  وطيبه

وتصميمياتك رائعه 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *اولا بشكر روزى على الموضوع الجميل ده
> وبشكر اللى افتكر وذكر اسمى وكل اللى مفتكرش
> واسمحولى ان ابدى اعجابى ببعض الشخصيات
> 
> ...



ميرسى  با مينا 

انت بجد انسان جميل 

وكلك زوق

انا كمان بحبكوا كلكلوا 
​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بـــ
> 
> just member حبي واخويا الكبير ربنا يحميه
> كاترين البت المشاغبه اللمضه
> ...




ميرسى يا مايكل 

انا كمان محبتك كبيره للكل 

والكل فعلا بيحبك 

ربنا يحافظ عليك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*احب اسجل اعجابي بــــ*
*اخويا الغالي جوجو الطيوب والعسول خاااااااااالص*
*ربنا يحميك ويفرح قلبك دول 5 يا جوجو هههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بـــ
> 
> just member حبي واخويا الكبير ربنا يحميه
> كاترين البت المشاغبه اللمضه
> ...


*
ميكي انت الجميل صدقني  
مررررررررسي ليك و لذوقك اخي الحبيب​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> *بق وبس يابت
> العبي بعيد يا شاطره :a63:*




لا انا عايزة العب هنا

كل واحد يلعب ادام بيته​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> تاسونى : لدمها الخفيف و شقاوتها


 
شكرا لاف كتيير

لكلامك الحلو ده

معلش شوفت مشاركتك متأخر

ربنا معاك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا انا عايزة العب هنا
> 
> كل واحد يلعب ادام بيته​



*هي عادتك السوده
لازم لما تتدخلي اي موضوع
مش تسبيه لحد لما تبوظيه
شوفي شغلك يا روزي معاها*​


tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا لاف كتيير
> 
> لكلامك الحلو ده
> 
> ...



*أبقي ألبسي الشوافه :a63:*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجا اعجابى وتقديرى للسيدة/ امة لها كل الشكر والمحبة الخالصة


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> *هي عادتك السوده
> لازم لما تتدخلي اي موضوع
> مش تسبيه لحد لما تبوظيه
> شوفي شغلك يا روزي معاها*




هههههههههههه دى عادة جميلة

هيا المواضيع اتعملت ليه مش عشان نرغى

وهات وخد فى الكلام ههههههههه

مش لازم ردود تقليدية



> *أبقي ألبسي الشوافه :a63:*




هعملها قريب الكلية والمنتدى

كلكوا عليا ولا ايه ؟؟ هههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي بذكاء تاسوني


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بذكاء تاسوني




*والعكس صحيح :ranting:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه دى عادة جميلة
> 
> هيا المواضيع اتعملت ليه مش عشان نرغى
> 
> ...




*ربنا يهدك ياللي في بالي
واشوف فيكي اياااااام*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ربنا يهدك ياللي في بالي
> واشوف فيكي اياااااام*




لا يا مايكل مش هتشوف ابدا

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> اسجل اعجابي بذكاء تاسوني



ده من بعض ما عندكم يا كليمو

شكرا كتييييير لرأيك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> *والعكس صحيح :ranting:*




عكس العكس هو اللى صحيح هههههههههه​


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شخصية جيلان تبهرني 
فهي انسانة مشجعة ولطيفة 
لا انسى لما بدأت اعمل موضوعات تشجيعها المبهر لي والمشجع 
وغيابها يأثر بشكل كبير على محبيها والمنتدى 
ربناااا يخليكي يا غاليةةة

وشخصية مايكل الرائعة
مايكل بطل بحق وحقيق
بشكرك رغم كل شئ 
شجعتني وكنت بمثابة 
من يدفعني الى الامااام 
دومااااا
ربنا يحافظ عليك يابطل​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> شخصية جيلان تبهرني
> 
> فهي انسانة مشجعة ولطيفة
> لا انسى لما بدأت اعمل موضوعات تشجيعها المبهر لي والمشجع
> ...


 

نورتي يا اني

واللي ذكرتيهم

بجد اشخاص يستحقوا كل شئ جميل


----------



## أَمَة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اسجا اعجابى وتقديرى للسيدة/ امة لها كل الشكر والمحبة الخالصة


 

لك كل الشكر اخي* سعيد*

لم أعمل اكثر من واجب المحبة التي وهبني إياها السيد المسيح.
كل شيء من فضله ونعمته.

انا أيضا اسجل إعجابي بك وبصمودك في إيمانك وما تعاني.
ولكن تأكد أن الرب يعلم القلوب ويكافئ معاناتك 
وسيأتي الوفت الذي ستفرح به يوم ترى ثمار إيمانك في أفراد عائلتك يوم ينضمون اليك بإيمانهم بالمسيح يسوع ربنا ومخلصنا.

الرب يبارك حياتك ويثبتك أمام كل تجربة - آمين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*احب اسجل اعجابي ب ريد رووووووووز العسل اووووووووووووي*
*و كوينا الاليكسااااااااااوية هههههههه*
*و اكليل الشوك القمررررررر وحشتينا اووووووووي ياريت ترجعلنا*
*وديدي عدلي السككككككككرة*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابي ب ريد رووووووووز العسل اووووووووووووي*
> *و كوينا الاليكسااااااااااوية هههههههه*
> *و اكليل الشوك القمررررررر وحشتينا اووووووووي ياريت ترجعلنا*
> *وديدي عدلي السككككككككرة*​



*انتي العسل كله يا روووووووووكا :t31:
مرسي يا حبيبتي ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> وشخصية مايكل الرائعة
> مايكل بطل بحق وحقيق
> بشكرك رغم كل شئ
> شجعتني وكنت بمثابة
> ...




*ربنا يخليكي يا اني 
انتي اللي انسانه جميله وطيبه
واختي الغاليه عندي 
ربنا يحميكي دايما ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أشكرك كليمو على محبتك للجميع
> وعلى خدمتك
> إنت فعلا إنسان عندك محبة وخدوم وتعطى من وقتك الكثير للمنتدى وللأعضاء
> ولا تتأخر عن أى طلب
> ...




ميرسي كتير 

لكلماتك الجميلة

بالواقع  نحن ملزمون كل بحسب معرفته

بمساعدة الاخرين

يسوع يباركك


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

تاسوني شخصية مميزة وبحسها زنبرك المنتدى
محبة للجميع وطيبة 
الكل يحبها ويحترمها

كليمووو من شخصيااات المميزة ايضااا
متميز بشعره وفنه 
وحضوره مؤثر بشكل كبير

النهيسي شخصية رائعة 
وانسان محب وطيب

وسويتي كوكي انسانة محببة لقلبي
اعشقها جداااااا
انساانة تفتقد الكل وعندما اصبحت مشرفة فرحت لها من قلبي
ربنا يبارككم جميعاااا 
بجد احبكم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *انتي العسل كله يا روووووووووكا :t31:
> مرسي يا حبيبتي ​*


*لا اهو انتي العسل بقا :wub:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> *احب اسجل اعجابي ب ريد رووووووووز العسل اووووووووووووي
> و كوينا الاليكسااااااااااوية هههههههه
> و اكليل الشوك القمررررررر وحشتينا اووووووووي ياريت ترجعلنا
> وديدي عدلي السككككككككرة
> *





شكرا يا قمر للكلام الحلو ده

الالكساوية هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمرااااية​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> تاسوني شخصية مميزة وبحسها زنبرك المنتدى
> محبة للجميع وطيبة
> الكل يحبها ويحترمها


 
شكرا جوى يا قمر

لكلامك الحلو ده

انتى شخصية طيبة جدا وحبوبة

و وحشتينا جداا بقالك فترة متغيبة عننا

يارب تكونى بخييررر​​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا قمر للكلام الحلو ده
> 
> الالكساوية هههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا قمرااااية​


*اصلي كل الاليكساوية حلوين وقمورررررررررين وعساسيل وبحبهم:wub:*
*وانتي بقا شخصية جميلة وتتحب بجد*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> *اصلي كل الاليكساوية حلوين وقمورررررررررين وعساسيل وبحبهم:wub:
> وانتي بقا شخصية جميلة وتتحب بجد
> *




انتى اللى قمر يا روكا

وطيوبة وسكرة وشخصية جميلة اووووووى

وبحب اناكف فيكى ههههههههههه

قصدى اهزر معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بسجل اعجابي

بمديرنا المحبوب

كوبتك

 شخص محترم جدا ودمه خفيف خالص وليه حضور متميز في المنتدي

ربنا يبارك تعبه ويعوضه​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسجل اعجابي بما يلي احم احم 

روكااااااا حبيبتي 
و تاسوني عمري 
و دونا صديقتي الغالية 
​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بما يلي احم احم ​*
> 
> *روكااااااا حبيبتي *
> *و تاسوني عمري *
> *و دونا صديقتي الغالية *​


 

ههههههههههههه حلوه يا قمر عبارة بما يلي احم احم ههههههههههههه

انا بقي بسجل اعجابي بروحك الجميلة يا قمراية المنتدي


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> بسجل اعجابي
> 
> بمديرنا المحبوب
> 
> ...


 
موافقة هههههههههه

كوبتك دمه خفيف جدا ومحبوب​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*



اسجل اعجابي بما يلي احم احم 

روكااااااا حبيبتي 
و تاسوني عمري 
و دونا صديقتي الغالية 


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انتى اللى عمرى

شكرا يا قمراية يا اخضريكا مؤقتا

انشاء الله تاخدى اللون الفحلقى بتاع المحاورين قريب

​*


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*والنبي يا أبني أنت محترم *
*ويطمر فيك العيش والملح والكشري *​


+ Cupid + قال:


> *توين: صحبى واخويا بجد*


*شكراً يا مينا أنت الوحيد ال أفتكرتي *
*مع أنك حطتني في الأخر بس بجد الكلمتين أثروا فيا *
*صحبي وأخويا بجد ...*
*وعلشان كدة هكتبلك نص الميراث بتاعي بيع وشرا :t13:*

*شكراً يا حبيبي وشكري ليك وحد :a63:*
*ومش لحد تاني*
*أه منكم ولا حد يعبرني بكلمتين حتي من ورا القلب*
*ده أحنا يجدعان عشرة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

احلى تحيى للعفريت اللى نازل ههههههههههه​ 
مشرفنا الجمييييل توين​ 
هو شخصبة محبوبة جدا من الجميع​ 
على الرغم انه بيدخل اوف لاين ومش عايزنا نشوفه ههههههههههه​ 
عايزة نص الميراث الثانى بيع وشرا بردو عشان ورق الوصبة ده مبيبقاش مضمون​ 
ممكن يطعن فيه هههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه حلوه يا قمر عبارة بما يلي احم احم ههههههههههههه
> 
> انا بقي بسجل اعجابي بروحك الجميلة يا قمراية المنتدي



*رووووووووووزي يا جميل انت يا عسل 
صدقيني روحك الاطيب  
مررررسي ليكي يا سكرة المنتدى :wub:​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *والنبي يا أبني أنت محترم *​
> *ويطمر فيك العيش والملح والكشري *​
> *شكراً يا مينا أنت الوحيد ال أفتكرتي *
> *مع أنك حطتني في الأخر بس بجد الكلمتين أثروا فيا *
> ...


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا ازاي يا توين

ده انت الخير والبركه يا باشا

حقيقي انت من الشخصيات ذات الكتابات المميزة

ربنا يسعدك دايما 

ها كده كويس والا نقول كمان هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا كفاية عليك كده ههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*بمشاركة حصرية اسجل اعجابي بالمشرف الطيب Twin 
اهو افتكرناااااااااااك و مش نسيناك 
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنا بسجل أعجابي *
*بواحد واحد وواحدة وحدة *
*ونشكر ربنا ع المحبة*
*وكفاية كده*

*سلاموا عليكوا*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *رووووووووووزي يا جميل انت يا عسل *
> *صدقيني روحك الاطيب  *
> 
> *مررررسي ليكي يا سكرة المنتدى :wub:*​


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من رقتك واخلاقك العالية


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أنا بسجل أعجابي *​
> *بواحد واحد وواحدة وحدة *
> *ونشكر ربنا ع المحبة*
> *وكفاية كده*​
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام يا حج

نورت هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*



أنا بسجل أعجابي 
بواحد واحد وواحدة وحدة 
ونشكر ربنا ع المحبة
وكفاية كده

سلاموا عليكوا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هو ده ما قل ودل

هههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

joyful song قال:


> وسويتي كوكي انسانة محببة لقلبي
> اعشقها جداااااا
> انساانة تفتقد الكل وعندما اصبحت مشرفة فرحت لها من قلبي
> ربنا يبارككم جميعاااا
> بجد احبكم​



ربنا يخليكى يا جو 
انا كمان بحبك كتير وبفرح بوجودك
يارب تفضلى منورانا دايما 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى اللى قمر يا روكا
> 
> وطيوبة وسكرة وشخصية جميلة اووووووى
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا عسل:wub:*
*ربنا يخليكي يا جميل*
*وانا كمان بحب اناكف فيكي تربيتي بقا:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بما يلي احم احم
> 
> روكااااااا حبيبتي
> و تاسوني عمري
> ...


*ميرسي يا جميل *
*ربنا يخليكي يا عسل انت يا معجب:wub:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو اوى بصراحة اول مرة اخد بالى منه 
 اسجل اعجابى ب
سيمون اقرب حد لى
ونيفو التالتة بتاعتنا
وروزى لخفة دمها
وركا وبونبوناية عسولين وطيوبين اوى وذووووق
ورنا قمراية ورقيقة 
والواد مايكل كوكو طيوب بس رخم 
وتونى دمه خفيف وتحسيه جدع بجد 
كوكو طيوب اوى 
ريد روز شخصية جميلة وبحسها حكيمة 
عياد استاذ رائع وشخص خدوم فوق الوصف 
سويتى كوكى بجد عسوووولة جدا جدا وبحبها اوى
وبنت العدرا رقيقة خالص ومحبة للكل
سندريلا طيوبة وحبوبة خالص
وناس كتير خايفة كون نسيت حد يزعل
ربنا يستر بقى

*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا جميل *
> *ربنا يخليكي يا عسل انت يا معجب:wub:*​



*ما تشدي حيلك انتي يا بت و الحقيني على الدردشة يلا
لازم نصفي حسابات leasantrleasantr​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى بصراحة اول مرة اخد بالى منه *​
> *اسجل اعجابى ب*
> *سيمون اقرب حد لى*
> *ونيفو التالتة بتاعتنا*
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا توين انت البرنس بتاعنا ازاي ناسيينك*
*عيب عليييييييييييييييييك*
*ده انت فنان المنتدي بتاعنا*
*وشخصية جميلة جدا*
*ربنا معاك*:16_14_24::16_14_37::16_14_20::16_14_21:​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بسجل اعجابي وحبي

للعسوله

نيتا

بمووووووت فيها لانها حبوبه خالص وبشكرها علي سؤالها عني باستمرا

محبتها واضحه جدا وكلها زوق

ربنا معاها ويفرح قلبها​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> *وركا وبونبوناية عسولين وطيوبين اوى وذووووق*


ط
*وركا يا ديدي*
*مااااااااااااااشي شكلك مش هتعمري معايا يا بت*
*واسالي الناس مجرباني ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ما تشدي حيلك انتي يا بت و الحقيني على الدردشة يلا
> لازم نصفي حسابات leasantrleasantr​*


*مانا هناك بقا الله:wub:*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى بصراحة اول مرة اخد بالى منه
> اسجل اعجابى ب
> سيمون اقرب حد لى
> ونيفو التالتة بتاعتنا
> ...


*ديدي مررررررررررسي يا قمر 
ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي كلك ذوووووووق و لطف 

سلام المسيح ليكي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي

بالقمراية

كوكي عسوله خالص

ودمها خفيف وهتفتحلي سوبر ماركت قريب هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى بصراحة اول مرة اخد بالى منه
> اسجل اعجابى ب
> سيمون اقرب حد لى
> ونيفو التالتة بتاعتنا
> ...


مييييييييييييييييرسى خالص يا حبيبة قلبى 
بجد انتى اللى جميلة وطيبة وحبوبة خالص
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى بصراحة اول مرة اخد بالى منه
> اسجل اعجابى ب
> سيمون اقرب حد لى
> ونيفو التالتة بتاعتنا
> ...



ده انتى الى عسل ورقيقه جدا
ربنا يخليكى يا دودو
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بالقمراية
> 
> ...



ثانكس كتير يا رووووووزى ربنا يخليكى
ايه حب المصلحه ده اومال لو هفتحلك مصنع هتقولى ايه  ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> ثانكس كتير يا رووووووزى ربنا يخليكى
> 
> ايه حب المصلحه ده اومال لو هفتحلك مصنع هتقولى ايه ههههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا ساعتها هكتبلك اشعار

استني بس وقتها هتشوفي بنفسك ههههههههههههههه:999:


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> ط
> *وركا يا ديدي*
> *مااااااااااااااشي شكلك مش هتعمري معايا يا بت*
> *واسالي الناس مجرباني ههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقى يا حبيبتى غلطة مطبعية عديها
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسجل اعجابى بشخصيات كتيرة 
منها
جرجس منير اينحم رخم بس طيوب اوى وعسولة
ومارسلينو عسولة برضه وجدع
جورجينا عسولاية اوى ولذيذة
ماما هابى احلى ماما ومحبوبة من الكل
كاندى رقيقة اوى وبرضه محبوبة اووى
كوبتك مرمر عسولة ودمها خفيف اوى 
اكليل قلبى وروحى ودايما بتوحشنى 
لى راجعة تانى كمل الباقى
*​


----------



## raffy (25 أكتوبر 2010)

روزى الرقيقة 
مايكل كوكو جدع ودمة خفيف 
ديدى العسولة 
تاسونى الشقية 
كليمو شاعر المنتدى وخدماتة كتيرة جداااااا

ليا رجعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السـامرية قال:


> *دونا ياقمر
> ربنا يخليكى
> والله انا لو كنت شوفت الموضوع دة قبلك كنت جاوبت بنفس الاجابة قبلك هههههههههه
> انا باسجل اعجابى ب:
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى خالص على مشاعرك الجميله دى
ربنا معاكى يا غاليه :66:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بما يلي احم احم
> 
> روكااااااا حبيبتي
> و تاسوني عمري
> ...



*ميرررسى يا اجمل وارق ريد روز فى حديقة منتدانا
ده بس من ذوقك ومحبتك صدقينى
صلواتى ليكى ربنا يحميكى :66:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*كوبتك شخصيه بجد جميله وليه حضور مميز بتمنى من ربنا يكون عنده وقت اكتر يقضيه وسطينا لاننا حقيقى بنفتقده 
كمان بسجل اعجابى بجوجو( oesi_no ) اغلى الاصدقاء بيكفى محبته وقلبه الابيض وصراحته النادرة الوجود فى الزمن ده بتمنى ربنا يوفقه فى حياته ويحققله كل امنياته
وليا عوده ...*


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كوبتك شخصيه بجد جميله وليه حضور مميز بتمنى من ربنا يكون عنده وقت اكتر يقضيه وسطينا لاننا حقيقى بنفتقده
> كمان بسجل اعجابى بجوجو( oesi_no ) اغلى الاصدقاء بيكفى محبته وقلبه الابيض وصراحته النادرة الوجود فى الزمن ده بتمنى ربنا يوفقه فى حياته ويحققله كل امنياته
> وليا عوده ...*


*اهى الصراحة دى اللى هتودينى فى داهيه 
ههههههههههههه 
معنديش امنيات يا فندم 
هى وحدايه وانتى عارفاها كويس 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

raffy قال:


> روزى الرقيقة
> مايكل كوكو جدع ودمة خفيف
> ديدى العسولة
> تاسونى الشقية
> ...


 

ميرسي يا حبيبتي

انتي نورتي الموضوع كله بكلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 أكتوبر 2010)

raffy قال:


> روزى الرقيقة
> مايكل كوكو جدع ودمة خفيف
> ديدى العسولة
> تاسونى الشقية
> ...



*انتى اللى سكرة اوى يا رافى
ميرسى لك يا حبيبتى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *
> والواد مايكل كوكو طيوب بس رخم
> *​



*الواد مايكل
ماشي يابت ياديدي
حسابي معاكي بعدين
بجد انتي شخصيه طيبه وعسل
ربنا يحميكي*​


raffy قال:


> مايكل كوكو جدع ودمة خفيف



*ربنا يخليكي يا رافي
انتي اللي عسوله 
ومنوره المنتدي دايما*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أنا هختار كذا شخصيه
> 
> ممتي هابي لقلبها الكبير
> استاذ النهيسي لطيبته
> ...




*
ميرسى ليك يا ميكى بجد
دة من زوقك بس​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بصي يا روزي *
> *واخدة بالك معايا ولا نو؟؟*
> *عشان هقول مرة واحدة بس هههه*
> *هابي طبعا عشان مامتي حبيبتي*
> ...




*هههههههههههههههه
اةةةة يا روكايتى يا مشردانى :ura1:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> معلش بقى يا حبيبتى غلطة مطبعية عديها
> *​


*ههههههههههه*
*ولا يهمك يا جميل انا بجر شكل بس:smile01*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *مارسلينووووووو - لذوقة وسؤالة الدايم ولمواضيعة المميزة*
> 
> *سندريلاااااااا - لطيبتها ومحبتها للكل وعشان بحب الشجن فى مواضيعها جدا*​



*
ميرسى يانيرووو ياقمرى *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> اةةةة يا روكايتى يا مشردانى :ura1:​*


*انا يا تنت:t23:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> ربنا يسامحك ياروزى أعدت أفكر أسجل مين الماج ادلق على الكيبورد و طالع عينى من كيبورد الشاشة ,
> 
> بس اللى هكتبلهم يستاهلوا اكتر من مبادرة إعجاب بأمانة ..
> 
> ...




*
ميرسى خالص يازاما
دة من زوقك صدقنى ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا يا تنت:t23:*​





*هههههههههه لا انا :smile01​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الواد مايكل
> ماشي يابت ياديدي
> حسابي معاكي بعدين
> بجد انتي شخصيه طيبه وعسل
> ربنا يحميكي*​


*ولا بنخاف 
مستنية يا خويا 
ميرسى يا كوكو
دا بس من ذوقك 
ويقف معاك ويحميك
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هسجل اعجابى ب
> سيندريلا حبيبتى و ..... هى عارفة
> و..... تؤتؤ قصدى روكا طبعا ههههههههههه
> وابو كف  صديقتى
> ...




*ههههههههههههه
هو انا متشردة قوى كدة :smile01​*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كوبتك شخصيه بجد جميله وليه حضور مميز بتمنى من ربنا يكون عنده وقت اكتر يقضيه وسطينا لاننا حقيقى بنفتقده *
> *كمان بسجل اعجابى بجوجو( oesi_no ) اغلى الاصدقاء بيكفى محبته وقلبه الابيض وصراحته النادرة الوجود فى الزمن ده بتمنى ربنا يوفقه فى حياته ويحققله كل امنياته*
> *وليا عوده ...*


 

حماتي بقي مش هينفع تقولي غير كدا :nunu0000:

وبجد انتي من الشخصيات الاكثر من رائعة

ربنا يخليكي لينا ويباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههه لا انا :smile01​*


*بحسب بتقولي عليا:t23:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بحسب بتقولي عليا:t23:*​




*لالالا انتى الدور الجاى :gun::gun:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لالالا انتى الدور الجاى :gun::gun:​*


*ايه بقا انا عملت حاجة الله*:budo:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى بصراحة اول مرة اخد بالى منه
> اسجل اعجابى ب
> سيمون اقرب حد لى
> ونيفو التالتة بتاعتنا
> ...



*

ميرسى خالص ياديدى
كله من زوقك يا قمر ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه بقا انا عملت حاجة الله*:budo:​




*ههههههههههههه
لا ما انا بستعدلك يابت :act31:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> لا ما انا بستعدلك يابت :act31:​*


*استعدي ياختي *
*ولا بيهشني:nunu0000:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*بصراحة مش عارفة اسجل اعجابى بمين ولا مين
لان كل اللى عرفتهم هنا غاليين عليا قوى 

ناخدهم واحد واحد وليا عودات مش عودة 

بونى حبيبة قلبى وبموت فيها

ابوكف صديقتى الجميلة قوى

مارسلينو صديقى الجدع جدا

مايكل كوكو انسان حبوب قوى 

كيوبد عقلانى جداا

روكايتى الشقية العسولة

بنت العدرا مرحة وطيوووبة

جوووو طيب قوى بجد

كرريتيك  دمااااااااااغ


مرمورة جيسس  جميلة خالص من جوا

ديدى عدلى شخصية مرحية كتيير

نيرو جيسس  قلبها طيب قوى و حنينة

زاما صاحب فكر خاص بيه

مام كاندى انسانة رقيقة قوى

مام هابى انجل شخصية زووق جداا

مام مونيكا قمة فى الحنية

 ريد روز سكراية خاالص

دونا نبيل شخصية قيادية ناحجة



كفاية دول دلوقت وللحديث بقية 
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *استعدي ياختي *
> *ولا بيهشني:nunu0000:*​





*ولا انا يابت :nunu0000:​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بصراحة مش عارفة اسجل اعجابى بمين ولا مين
> لان كل اللى عرفتهم هنا غاليين عليا قوى
> 
> ناخدهم واحد واحد وليا عودات مش عودة
> ...


*سوسو يا قمررررررر انتي السكرة  
مررررررررسي يا امورة المنتدى :t23: ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بصراحة مش عارفة اسجل اعجابى بمين ولا مين
> لان كل اللى عرفتهم هنا غاليين عليا قوى
> 
> ناخدهم واحد واحد وليا عودات مش عودة
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمرتي انتي*
*ربنا يخليكي ليا*
*بحبك يا لولا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ولا انا يابت :nunu0000:​*


*خسارة كلمة بحبك*
*بكرهك هنا بقا :smile01*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بصراحة مش عارفة اسجل اعجابى بمين ولا مين​*
> *لان كل اللى عرفتهم هنا غاليين عليا قوى *​
> *ناخدهم واحد واحد وليا عودات مش عودة *​
> *بونى حبيبة قلبى وبموت فيها*​
> ...


لو انا   احب ااقوليك مرسى جداااااااا
بجد انتى من اعز الشخصيات اللى بعزها جدا  وناس تانيه  مش كتير بس بحبهم اووووى
مرسى يا قمر  يسوع يبركيك ويفرح قلبيك​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلميلي يا سندريلا
وانا كمان بعزك اوي 
ويلا زي بعضه
بحبك برده يا بت
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمرتي انتي*
> *ربنا يخليكي ليا*
> *بحبك يا لولا
> 
> ...




*يخراشى على العام كدة :love34:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خسارة كلمة بحبك*
> *بكرهك هنا بقا :smile01*​


*

هههههههههههههه 

بس انا بحبك بقا :ura1:​​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> لو انا   احب ااقوليك مرسى جداااااااا
> بجد انتى من اعز الشخصيات اللى بعزها جدا  وناس تانيه  مش كتير بس بحبهم اووووى
> مرسى يا قمر  يسوع يبركيك ويفرح قلبيك​




*ربنا يديم المحبة ما بينا ياجوووووو​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسجل اعجابي بالتالية اسماؤهم  جاءنا البيان التالي احم احم 

روكاااااااا الارهابية 
تاسوني المختفية اليوم 
كريستيان الحنون الطيب 
و جون الرائع 
و سندريلا الغالية
و ديدي عدلي الرقيقة 

يتبع في الحلقة القادمة  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> تسلميلي يا سندريلا
> وانا كمان بعزك اوي
> ويلا زي بعضه
> بحبك برده يا بت
> هههههههههههههههههههه​


*
زى بعضه 
اية ياربى العيال دى :gun:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بالتالية اسماؤهم  جاءنا البيان التالي احم احم
> 
> روكاااااااا الارهابية
> تاسوني المختفية اليوم
> ...



*انتى اللى غالية على قلبى ياقمرتى :love45:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمرتي انتي*
> *ربنا يخليكي ليا*
> *بحبك يا لولا
> 
> ...



البت دي راسها كبر اوي,,,

يا ريد روز شوفي شغلك معاها...


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بالتالية اسماؤهم  جاءنا البيان التالي احم احم ​*
> 
> *روكاااااااا الارهابية *
> *تاسوني المختفية اليوم *
> ...


شكرا لك اختي الغالية...

انت الحنونة والطيبة...


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88...

ليس لأنك ذكرتي اسمي... انت تعرفي كم اعزك واكن لك من الاحترام...

انت اخت صغيرة جدا... يطلق عليها لقب الطفل البريء...


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> البت دي راسها كبر اوي,,,
> 
> يا ريد روز شوفي شغلك معاها...



*خلاص اتركها علي :budo:
دي ايامها صارت معدودة :nunu0000:
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> شكرا لك اختي الغالية...
> 
> انت الحنونة والطيبة...





christianbible5 قال:


> red rose88...
> 
> ليس لأنك ذكرتي اسمي... انت تعرفي كم اعزك واكن لك من الاحترام...
> 
> انت اخت صغيرة جدا... يطلق عليها لقب الطفل البريء...



*كريستيان صدقني انت الغالي 
و كلامك كتير علي 

ربنا يحميك اخي الحبيب 
مرررررررسي لذوقك ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بصراحة مش عارفة اسجل اعجابى بمين ولا مين
> لان كل اللى عرفتهم هنا غاليين عليا قوى
> 
> ناخدهم واحد واحد وليا عودات مش عودة
> ...


ميييييييييييييييييييييييرسى يا حبيبة قلبى 
انتى اللى زى السكر بجد :t25:
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي

بأجمل صديق 

جوووووووووووون

حقيقي شخص طيب جدا وجدع اوي اوي 

وبتمنالك من قلبي كل شئ جميل زيك​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

واسجل اعجابي واحترامي​ 
بالعضو المبارك​ 

مااااااااااااجد​ 
انسان طيب ومحترم جدا ومحب للجميع​ 
ربنا يعوضه ويفرح قلبه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يخراشى على العام كدة :love34:​*


*هههههههههههه*
*حد شريكنا يا بت:t25:* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> بس انا بحبك بقا :ura1:​​*


*وانا كمان:t25:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بالتالية اسماؤهم  جاءنا البيان التالي احم احم
> 
> روكاااااااا الارهابية
> تاسوني المختفية اليوم
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*انا احتج يا روز:smile02*
*بس برضه انتي عسل:t25:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> البت دي راسها كبر اوي,,,
> 
> يا ريد روز شوفي شغلك معاها...


*نوووووووو مش كبرت زي مانا:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *خلاص اتركها علي :budo:
> دي ايامها صارت معدودة :nunu0000:
> ههههههههههههه​*


*فداكي يا عسل انت :t25:*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أه منكم ولا حد يعبرني بكلمتين حتي من ورا القلب*
> *ده أحنا يجدعان عشرة*​


ههههههههههههههههههه

اومال انا اقول ايه هههههههههههههههههه

بس موضوع زي الي عاملينه....

حلو:smile01 شغال​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *انا احتج يا روز:smile02*
> *بس برضه انتي عسل:t25:*​


*
و انا بحبك يا رووووكتي :t25:​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*تروووووووووووووث هنا 
انا بحبك و بسجل اعجابي في حضرتك الكريم :smil6::smil6:​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*بجد.... ولا بتاكلي عقلي بكلمتين من ورا قلبك يا بت ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> و انا بحبك يا رووووكتي :t25:​*


*:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:*
*ربنا يديم المحبة يا قمرتي*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بجد.... ولا بتاكلي عقلي بكلمتين من ورا قلبك يا بت ههههههه*​



*لا باكل عقلك :vava:
هو انت بسرعة بتصدقي :budo:
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:*
> *ربنا يديم المحبة يا قمرتي*​



*امييييييييين يا رب العالمين مالك يوم الدين :budo:​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *امييييييييين يا رب العالمين مالك يوم الدين :budo:​*



*هههههههههههههههههه رددي الشهادتين:budo:*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه رددي الشهادتين:budo:*​


*
ههههههههههههههه فشر :gun::gun:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بالتالية اسماؤهم  جاءنا البيان التالي احم احم ​*
> 
> *روكاااااااا الارهابية *
> *تاسوني المختفية اليوم *
> ...


 ربى يخليكى يا روز  وانعتى بجد من  احلى الناس 
ومجهوديك  رائع   ومش مجمله على فكرة  انتى من اكتر الناس الكويسين اوووى
اللى مجهودهم   بيبقى لخدمتهم مش للناس   مرسى اوى يا روز​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *زى بعضه *
> 
> *اية ياربى العيال دى :gun:*​


 

اذا كان عاجب بقي يا بت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *امييييييييين يا رب العالمين مالك يوم الدين :budo:​*


*طب اتشاهد ع روحي ولا ايه الظروف
يخربيت حبك يا بت*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> بأجمل صديق ​
> جوووووووووووون​
> ...


 القلوب عند  بعضها يا  زوزاااااا
مرسى يا باشا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*احب اسجل اعجابي ب*
*بريسكلا الرقيقة وهي فاهمة بقا ههههه*
*الكووووووووووووتش بتاعنا بلدياتي سابقا هههه*
*نيتا السكرة*
*استاذي بهاء شخصية جميلة بجد*
*استاذي النهيسي بجد بعزه جدا*
*العجايبي قاضي الغرام هههههههه*
*كوبتك بلدياتي ههههههه*
*كوبتك مرمر العسولة اوووووووي*
*ايريني رورو القمرة*
*جيجي العسووووووووووووووووووووووووولة*
*وجون الرخم اووووووووي هههههههه*

*ليا دعوة تاني كفاية دول*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابي ب*
> 
> *بريسكلا الرقيقة وهي فاهمة بقا ههههه*
> *الكووووووووووووتش بتاعنا بلدياتي سابقا هههه*
> ...


_* انا واثق مليون الميه ان الكلام دا من قلبيك وفرحان بيه اوووووووى يا  روكاااااا:ura1::ura1::ura1:  مش بعرف ارخم غير على حبيبى  وانتى  اختى العسل :smile01:smile01*_
_*بس  هفجريك  قريب باذن الله:bomb::bomb:*_
_*ايه رايك :smil15::smil15::smil15:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

_انا جيت  ومش فاكر   اى حاحة  فهكتب من الاول ولو  حد  اسمه اتقرر  يسامحنى بقى_
_ماما  كاندى  حنينه  اوى  بجد_
_ديدى  جدعة وعثوله اوى_
_سيمون بنت ربنا طيبة لدرجة مش هتتخيلها_
_روكا  شقيه  _
_وامير كاتب  جميل_
_مايكل كوكو  صريح  _
_زاما  جدعة برضو_
_مرمورة  شقيه  اوى_
_كوينا  منتشرة فى المنتدى كله_
_الغائبه  راجعة ليسوع    رومانسية لدرجة  عاليه اوى ترجع بالسلامة_
_عاشقة البابا  كيرلس   طيوبة_
_ماجد  صحبى  الانتيم  _
_استاذ  فريدى _
_كلاماته  جميلة برضو _
_روز   بيعجبنى تنوعها_
_سندريلا    طيوبة ورقيقة_
_العضو  الجميلة  جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_
_زيزااااااااااااااااااااااااا_
_الملك العقرب  جدع  جدا_
_ومرنا    عثل اوى _
_الفنان  عياد_
_السامريه  بتحب ربنا  بجد  _
_gaLaxy  كاتبه  جميلة جدااا_
_وليا  عودة  مرة اخرى_ ​


----------



## ponponayah (26 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> هو انا متشردة قوى كدة :smile01​*




*ههههههههههههههههههه
تؤتؤ دانتى الحتة اللى فى الشمال يابت :wub:*​


----------



## ponponayah (26 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى بصراحة اول مرة اخد بالى منه
> اسجل اعجابى ب
> سيمون اقرب حد لى
> ونيفو التالتة بتاعتنا
> ...





*ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
انتى اللى عسولة وكلك ذوق 
بعاكسك على العام اهو مش حرماكى من حاجة
ميرسى بجد يا قمر:t25:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> مايكل كوكو انسان حبوب قوى
> ​*



*
ربنا يخليكي يا سندريلا
انتي اللي انسانه جميله
وشايفه الكل زيك
ميرسي ع زؤقك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _مايكل كوكو  صريح  _​




*وانت شايفها حاجه كويسه
بلا نيله *​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2010)

> روزى الرقيقة
> مايكل كوكو جدع ودمة خفيف
> ديدى العسولة
> تاسونى الشقية
> ...


 
شكرا رافى يا قمر

للكلام الحلو

انا هادية على فكرة ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى
> انتى اللى عسولة وكلك ذوق
> بعاكسك على العام اهو مش حرماكى من حاجة
> ميرسى بجد يا قمر:t25:*​


ههههههههههههههههههه
يا كسوفى

:love34::love34::love34:​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*



اسجل اعجابي بالتالية اسماؤهم  جاءنا البيان التالي احم احم 

روكاااااااا الارهابية 
تاسوني المختفية اليوم 
كريستيان الحنون الطيب 
و جون الرائع 
و سندريلا الغالية
و ديدي عدلي الرقيقة 

يتبع في الحلقة القادمة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش بايدى انا لو عليا

الزق فى المنتدى ومسبكمش

لكن مجبر اخاك هههههههههه

شكرا روز يا قمر انك افتكرتينى ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2010)

> _انا جيت ومش فاكر اى حاحة فهكتب من الاول ولو حد اسمه اتقرر يسامحنى بقى
> ماما كاندى حنينه اوى بجد
> ديدى جدعة وعثوله اوى
> سيمون بنت ربنا طيبة لدرجة مش هتتخيلها
> ...




ههههههههههه لالا بس مش معدية

احذر ضارة بالصحة وتسبب الوفاه

شكرا جوووون كتير
​انك افتكرتنى​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انا جيت  ومش فاكر   اى حاحة  فهكتب من الاول ولو  حد  اسمه اتقرر  يسامحنى بقى_
> _ماما  كاندى  حنينه  اوى  بجد_
> _ديدى  جدعة وعثوله اوى_
> _سيمون بنت ربنا طيبة لدرجة مش هتتخيلها_
> ...


*ميرسى لك يا جونا
انت اللى سكرة اوى
واخ غالى كتييييير
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي

ب كريستيان  شخص طيب جدا ومتواضع

ربنا يبارك حياته وبجد منور المنتدي كله بتواجده الجميل​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

كمان احب اسجل اعجابي

بالعضو المهذب جدا

انريكي

شخص حساس جدا وكله حب للاخرين

ربنا يسعده دايما​


----------



## ميرنا (27 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 يلهوى شاعرة مرة واحدة يا كليمو امال انتا ايه 
فى اللغة مفيش كلمة توصفك وتوصف مشاعرك بجد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* انا واثق مليون الميه ان الكلام دا من قلبيك وفرحان بيه اوووووووى يا  روكاااااا:ura1::ura1::ura1:  مش بعرف ارخم غير على حبيبى  وانتى  اختى العسل :smile01:smile01*_
> _*بس  هفجريك  قريب باذن الله:bomb::bomb:*_
> _*ايه رايك :smil15::smil15::smil15:*_​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يلا خلي الواحد يستريح*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انا جيت  ومش فاكر   اى حاحة  فهكتب من الاول ولو  حد  اسمه اتقرر  يسامحنى بقى_
> _ماما  كاندى  حنينه  اوى  بجد_
> _ديدى  جدعة وعثوله اوى_
> _سيمون بنت ربنا طيبة لدرجة مش هتتخيلها_
> ...


*ميرسي جون ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربى يخليكى يا روز  وانعتى بجد من  احلى الناس
> ومجهوديك  رائع   ومش مجمله على فكرة  انتى من اكتر الناس الكويسين اوووى
> اللى مجهودهم   بيبقى لخدمتهم مش للناس   مرسى اوى يا روز​



*جون مررررررررسي ليك اخي الغالي  
انت بجد اخ طيب و رائع 
ربنا يخليك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انا جيت  ومش فاكر   اى حاحة  فهكتب من الاول ولو  حد  اسمه اتقرر  يسامحنى بقى_
> _ماما  كاندى  حنينه  اوى  بجد_
> _ديدى  جدعة وعثوله اوى_
> _سيمون بنت ربنا طيبة لدرجة مش هتتخيلها_
> ...



*مررررررسي يا جون  ​*


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انا جيت  ومش فاكر   اى حاحة  فهكتب من الاول ولو  حد  اسمه اتقرر  يسامحنى بقى_
> _ماما  كاندى  حنينه  اوى  بجد_
> _ديدى  جدعة وعثوله اوى_
> _سيمون بنت ربنا طيبة لدرجة مش هتتخيلها_
> ...




ميرسى اوى يا جون 

انت كمان غالى عندى اوى 

ربنا معاك ويوفقك ويسعدك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*أسجل اعجابي بــــــ

سيمون الرخمه
جالاكسي الطيبه
أمير  المشاغب
راجعه ليسوع المفتقدينها
عياد الفنان
زيزا الهاديه
أبوتربو الخادم الامين
أنريكي الشاعر
​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل لعجابي

بالعضوه الجميلة

زيزاااااااااااا

بجد بنوته عسوله خالص ورقيقة 

انا بحبها جدا لطيبة قلبها وتواجدها الجميل​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


ميرسى كليمو 

على التصميم  الاكتر من راااااااائع

انت كمان حقيقى انسان خدوم لاقصى درجه

وشخصيه محبوبه من الكل 

ربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك
​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


تصميم رائع بجد يا كليمو 
مبدع في كل حاجه دايما
دايما بتحب تعمل الحاجه علي احسن وجه وتقدمها للاعضاء
بجد انت مثال حي للخادم الحقيقي


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى كليمو
> 
> على التصميم  الاكتر من راااااااائع
> 
> ...



الله يخليكِ يا كاندي

انتِ بردو بركة المنتدى

ميرسي كتير لكلامك


----------



## ponponayah (29 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بصراحة مش عارفة اسجل اعجابى بمين ولا مين
> لان كل اللى عرفتهم هنا غاليين عليا قوى
> 
> ناخدهم واحد واحد وليا عودات مش عودة
> ...




_*تؤتؤ على العام بتحبى فيا كدا  يقولو علينا اية:new2:
انتى مش غالية على قلبى وبس
بجد انتى حبيبتى وصديقتى وحاجة حلوووووة اوى
ومبسوطة جدااااا ان صداقتنا مش نت وبس 
:t4:*_​


----------



## ponponayah (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا جيت تانى
وهسجل اعجابى بأعضاء فعلا يشرفنى
انى اتعاملت معاهم

cand shop ماما كاندى شخصية رااائعة جداا
happy angel ماما هابى شخصية جميلة اوى 
النهيسى دايما بيسأل  على كل واحد فى المنتدى وفعلا شخصية جميلة   
+ Cupid +  كاتب رااائع جداا
jesuslovejohn  اخ وطيب اووووووووووووى
ayad_007  فنااااااااان
+SwEetY KoKeY+  جميلة وعسولة وطيوبة ومبسوطة اننا بقينا اصحاب
mero_engel  رقيقة اوى اوى 
Critic   جدع جدا
كليمو  شخصية محترمة اوى
just member  هادى جداا 
+ بريسكلا + عسووولة اوى  
 Coptic MarMar شقية جداا ودمها خفيف
 G.a.L.a.x.y جميلة اوى بس بتغيب عننا كتير


ولنا عودة مرة اخرى​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​



*روووووووووووعة جدا التصميم يا كليمو 
مبدع في كل شيء 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي بردو

بعياد

لانه شخص جميل ومتواضع ومبدع في تصميماته الجميلة


كمان اسجل اعجابي

بكريتك

لانه شخص متميز جدا وصريح والكل بيحترمه ويقدره​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​



*أشكرك كليمو على محبتك
فعلا إنت  أخ محب وكريم وخدوم وصفات كتييييير حلوة
ربنا يخليك لينا وللمنتدى
الرب يعطيك حسب قلبك المملوء حب للجميع
الرب يعطيك سؤال قلبك





الرب يباركك ويحفظك​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسجل اعجابي بما يلي  

الزعيــــــــــم شخصية رائعة 
مونيكا راقية 
روزي الحلوة 
أمة الحبيبة الغالية 
صوت صارخ بيتعب كتير في الاسلامي 
كليمو مبدع المنتدى 
كاندي غالية و بحبها 
السامرية حبيبة المسيح الجديدة 


​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بما يلي  ​*
> 
> *الزعيــــــــــم شخصية رائعة *
> *مونيكا راقية *
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

حطيتي اسمي مع اشخاص حقيقي ما ستحقش اني اكون معاهم

ميرسي اوي علي رقتك وزوقك

انتي كمان شخصية جميلة خالص من جوه


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> حطيتي اسمي مع اشخاص حقيقي ما ستحقش اني اكون معاهم
> 
> ...



*ويلكم يا قمر يا روزي 
و دا فال خير دا انتي ممكن تبقي زعيمة او مشرفة ههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ويلكم يا قمر يا روزي *
> 
> *و دا فال خير دا انتي ممكن تبقي زعيمة او مشرفة ههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههه ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر

علي محبتك الكبيرة دي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا جيت تانى
> وهسجل اعجابى بأعضاء فعلا يشرفنى
> انى اتعاملت معاهم
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكى يا بونتى على كلامك الجميل
:love45::love45: :love45:​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كليمو كتييير للصورة الحلوة دى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

معجبة جدا بشخصة

امه

وكاندي

ومونيكا

بحس انهم بركة كبيرة جدا للمنتدي

وليهم حضور ملحوظ وكلامهم كله حكم وجمال

ربنا يخليهم لينا دايما ويكونوا منورين المنتدي ببركتهم الكبيرة دي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*بقالى كتير مش سجلت اعجابى بحد علشان كده هزود العدد شويه 
النهارده هختار المشرف كوكو ابو قلب ابيض 
وتونى لانه انسان حبوب بجد ومليان محبه 
وبنت العدرا حبيبتى علشان صوتها حلو فى الفون هههههه
وبهاء كتاباته جميله وكلها تعزيه وبركه
وعياد شخص خدوم بجد وتصميماته تحففففه
وفراشه حبيبتى بروحها الجميله بتمنى ترجعلنا بسرعه
وكليمووو شخص خدوم ومش بيتأخر عن مساعدة اى حد جديد او قديم 
جوجو مشرف المواقع لانه بجد انسان جميل وحساس وطيوب 
اكيد ليا عوده خير ربنا كتييييييير ههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههه

كلهم فعلا جمال جدا يا دوناااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بقالى كتير مش سجلت اعجابى بحد علشان كده هزود العدد شويه ​*
> *النهارده هختار المشرف كوكو ابو قلب ابيض *​





ميرسى يا دونا على محبتك وكلامك الجميل 
بجد انتى انسانه مميزه جدا ومن الشخصيات اللى اعتز بمعرفتها 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2010)

> *بقالى كتير مش سجلت اعجابى بحد علشان كده هزود العدد شويه
> النهارده هختار المشرف كوكو ابو قلب ابيض
> وتونى لانه انسان حبوب بجد ومليان محبه
> وبنت العدرا حبيبتى علشان صوتها حلو فى الفون هههههه
> ...



_يعنى انا مش عارف اقولك ايه الصراحة    شكرا هههه_
_طيب مفيش حاجة نكلها؟ هههههههههه_
_شكراا كتيير يا دونا وبجد انتى اللى شخصية فوق الوصف _
_زوق وطيبة وحساسة جدا ومحبة للكل_
_عايز اقول انك بجد المعنى الحقيقى للصداقة والمحبة اللى جواكى للجميع متتوصفش_
_واوعدك يوم ما افكر ارتبط مش هرتبط بشخصية زيك هههههههههههه_
_بالعكس صدقينى_
_مش هتجوزينى دونا بقى؟ ههههههههه_
_ربنا يبارك فى اسرتك ويحميكوا_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بقالى كتير مش سجلت اعجابى بحد علشان كده هزود العدد شويه
> النهارده هختار المشرف كوكو ابو قلب ابيض
> وتونى لانه انسان حبوب بجد ومليان محبه
> وبنت العدرا حبيبتى علشان صوتها حلو فى الفون هههههه
> ...



_*ميرسي جدا دونا 
وميرسي كمان اني لسه علي بالك
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا انا انا عايزة اسجل*
> *عيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد ومارسلينو*​



روكا بجد بجد مش عارف اقول ايه 
لو انتي عارفه يا ريت تغششينش ^_^
ميرسي يا قمر 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> روكا بجد بجد مش عارف اقول ايه
> لو انتي عارفه يا ريت تغششينش ^_^
> ميرسي يا قمر
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش عارفة ابقا قولي بقا:smile01* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى بصراحة اول مرة اخد بالى منه
> اسجل اعجابى ب
> سيمون اقرب حد لى
> ونيفو التالتة بتاعتنا
> ...



انتي اللي رائعه يا ضيضي ^_^
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بقالى كتير مش سجلت اعجابى بحد علشان كده هزود العدد شويه
> النهارده هختار المشرف كوكو ابو قلب ابيض
> وتونى لانه انسان حبوب بجد ومليان محبه
> وبنت العدرا حبيبتى علشان صوتها حلو فى الفون هههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى يا حبى :08::08:
انتى اللى زى العسل بجد 
بس تصدقى انا اليوم ده مكنتش مفسرة كلام نفسى اصلا ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا جيت تانى
> وهسجل اعجابى بأعضاء فعلا يشرفنى
> انى اتعاملت معاهم
> 
> ...




ميرسى حبيبه قلبى 

انا كمان بحبك اوى 

انتى كمان انسانه جميله وحبوبه  اوى 
​


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بما يلي
> 
> الزعيــــــــــم شخصية رائعة
> مونيكا راقية
> ...



حبيبتى انا كمان بحبك اوى 

وبحب  اهتمامك بمواضيعك المهمه 

فى الشهادات 

ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى ويوفقك ويحافظ عليكى 
​


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> حبيبتى انا كمان بحبك اوى
> 
> وبحب  اهتمامك بمواضيعك المهمه
> 
> ...



*مررررررسي يا قمر 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا غالية :new8:​*


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> حطيتي اسمي مع اشخاص حقيقي ما ستحقش اني اكون معاهم
> 
> ...




بالعكس يا روزى حبيبتى 

كفايه انك بتعملى مواضيع  تجمعى فيها الكل 

وبتبن المحبه الموجوه بين الكل

ربنا يديمها ويباركك يا قمر
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*احب اسجل اعجابي باستاذي الجميل والكاتب الراااااااااااائع جدا *
*وشخصية بجد حلوة اووووووووووووي*
*هو استاذي بهاء*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بقالى كتير مش سجلت اعجابى بحد علشان كده هزود العدد شويه ​*
> *النهارده هختار المشرف كوكو ابو قلب ابيض *
> *وتونى لانه انسان حبوب بجد ومليان محبه *
> *وبنت العدرا حبيبتى علشان صوتها حلو فى الفون هههههه*
> ...


 ميرسى دونا جدا لانك افتكرتينى فى زمرة القديسين
اشكر محبتك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> بالعكس يا روزى حبيبتى ​
> 
> كفايه انك بتعملى مواضيع تجمعى فيها الكل ​
> وبتبن المحبه الموجوه بين الكل​
> ربنا يديمها ويباركك يا قمر​


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا امي

ده كلام جميل جدا كتير عليا

حضرتك كلامك رقيق اوي زي قلبك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انا جيت  ومش فاكر   اى حاحة  فهكتب من الاول ولو  حد  اسمه اتقرر  يسامحنى بقى_
> _ماما  كاندى  حنينه  اوى  بجد_
> _ديدى  جدعة وعثوله اوى_
> _سيمون بنت ربنا طيبة لدرجة مش هتتخيلها_
> ...



ميرسي جون
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## govany shenoda (29 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


 بجدبجد انت من اجمل الشخصيات هنا
مش بتسيب حد محتاجلك من غير ما تساعده
وبتخدم الكل
غير ده وده انت فنان كبييييييييييييييييييييييييير
ربنا يبارك موهبتك
وتستخدمها في مجد اسم الله


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بقالى كتير مش سجلت اعجابى بحد علشان كده هزود العدد شويه
> النهارده هختار المشرف كوكو ابو قلب ابيض
> وتونى لانه انسان حبوب بجد ومليان محبه
> وبنت العدرا حبيبتى علشان صوتها حلو فى الفون هههههه
> ...




























































​


----------



## bahaa_06 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابي باستاذي الجميل والكاتب الراااااااااااائع جدا *
> 
> *وشخصية بجد حلوة اووووووووووووي*
> *هو استاذي بهاء*​



* ميرسي  بجد انا عاجز عن الشكر ليكم يا احبائى*
*الكلام ده كتير على وكبير قوى كمان ربنا يديم محبتكم *
*ويعوضكم عن جميل كلامكم الرائع ده*
*وفى الحقيقة انا بسجل اعجابى بكل فرد فى المنتدى الجميل ده *
*كل واحد فيكم صاحب فضل كبير على *
*انا حقيقى بحسد نفسى على وجودى فى وسطيكم*
*اشكركم من اعماق قلبى حقيقى *
*الله يبارك اعمال ايديكم وينور طرقكم .*
*اخوكم بهاء*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> * ميرسي  بجد انا عاجز عن الشكر ليكم يا احبائى*
> *الكلام ده كتير على وكبير قوى كمان ربنا يديم محبتكم *
> *ويعوضكم عن جميل كلامكم الرائع ده*
> *وفى الحقيقة انا بسجل اعجابى بكل فرد فى المنتدى الجميل ده *
> ...


*ده اقل حاجة استاذي*
*ربنا يخليك لينا*
*ودايما منورنا*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا جيت تانى
> وهسجل اعجابى بأعضاء فعلا يشرفنى
> انى اتعاملت معاهم
> 
> ...


لما انا اكون كده امال انتي تبقي ايه يا بونبونايه وبجد انتي من اهدي وارق البنات 
ميرسي يا جميل


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا جيت تانى​*
> *وهسجل اعجابى بأعضاء فعلا يشرفنى*
> *انى اتعاملت معاهم*​
> *cand shop ماما كاندى شخصية رااائعة جداا*
> ...


_بجد يا بونى مش لاقى كلمة ااقولها   وانتى اخت غاليه على قلبى اوووووووى   وربنا واحدة اللى يعلم   _
_ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا قمرة ويكون معاكى على  طول _
_واشوفيك فرحان  _​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> تصميم رائع بجد يا كليمو
> مبدع في كل حاجه دايما
> دايما بتحب تعمل الحاجه علي احسن وجه وتقدمها للاعضاء
> بجد انت مثال حي للخادم الحقيقي




المنتدى اللي فيه 

اعضاء  روعة زيكم يا ميرو

بيلزم  اي شخص انه يكون 

يخدم ويضحي من قلبه..


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بما يلي
> 
> الزعيــــــــــم شخصية رائعة
> مونيكا راقية
> ...






​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا جيت تانى
> وهسجل اعجابى بأعضاء فعلا يشرفنى
> انى اتعاملت معاهم
> 
> ...







​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


 
ايه الجمال ده كله

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبي كليمو 

ربنا يبارك محبتك الحلوة وذوقك الراقي وتفضل تمتعنا بيها

اشكرك لضم اسمي للصليب الجميل ده واتمني استحق ذلك


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ميرسى يا دونا على محبتك وكلامك الجميل
> بجد انتى انسانه مميزه جدا ومن الشخصيات اللى اعتز بمعرفتها
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوض تعب محبتك
> [/center]



*ميرررررسى ربنا يخليك يا كوكو ويفرح قلبك ويكون معاك دايما *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _يعنى انا مش عارف اقولك ايه الصراحة    شكرا هههه_
> _طيب مفيش حاجة نكلها؟ هههههههههه_
> _شكراا كتيير يا دونا وبجد انتى اللى شخصية فوق الوصف _
> _زوق وطيبة وحساسة جدا ومحبة للكل_
> ...



*ههههههههه متغلاش عليك يا تونى 
يلا تعال شيل بقى ههههههه
ميرررسى يا تونى ربنا يديم المحبه يا رب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*ميرسي جدا دونا
> وميرسي كمان اني لسه علي بالك
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​



*ازاى تقول كده يا عياد
الاخوات عمرهم ما ينسوا بعض مهما بعدوا
ربنا معاك ويدبرلك كل امورك يا رب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى يا حبى :08::08:
> انتى اللى زى العسل بجد
> بس تصدقى انا اليوم ده مكنتش مفسرة كلام نفسى اصلا ههههههههههههه
> ​



*صدقينى وانا كمان من الصدمه وقفلت معاكى ونزلت اجرى فى الشارع هههههههه
يا رب تتكرر المكالمه بس فى ظروف احسن من كده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> ميرسى دونا جدا لانك افتكرتينى فى زمرة القديسين
> اشكر محبتك ربنا يعوضك



*دايما ع البال يا بهاء طبعاا 
يا رب دايما نكون متجمعين على محبة المسيح *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​



*رووووووعه الصليب بجد يا كليمووو ولا اقولك يا فنان ههههههه
ربنا يعوضك تعبك والف شكر ليك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*النهارده هتكلم عن مين ميييييين
اااه مرموره مشرفتنا الشقيه اللى زى العسل 
وكوكى قمرايتى الغاليه بموت فيها بجد
‏ christianbible5 شخص مليان محبه واهتمام بكل الناس 
ابو كف البنوته القمررر غاليه اوووى عندى 
النور الجديد وحشتنى اوووى طيبة قلبها ونقائها 
بريسكلا بنوته اخر رقه 
روكا بنوته عاقله وحضورها مميز 
محامى مسيحى مفتقداه جدااا
amjad-ri مفتقده وجوده ونشاطه ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده هتكلم عن مين ميييييين​*
> *اااه مرموره مشرفتنا الشقيه اللى زى العسل *
> *وكوكى قمرايتى الغاليه بموت فيها بجد*
> *‏ christianbible5 شخص مليان محبه واهتمام بكل الناس *
> ...


كده كتير اختي اختي الغالية...

ميرسي يا قمر ده من ذوقك...

ربنا يبارك عمرك...

وبالفعل مشتاقين كتير للأخ محامي مسيحي... يا رب يكون المانع خير...

ربنا يحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## اني بل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

دوناااا المبهرة والراقية
بحبها لحسها العالي بآخرين 
وطيبتها وتواضعها مع الكل
دونا بقلك من هنااااا يابخت زوجك فيكي وبنوتك لأنها عندها ام فاضلة ومميزة
ربناا يباركلنا فيك ويديمك يارب ياغالية


----------



## اني بل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

كريستيان المميز 
ربنااا يباارك 
لا انسى طلتك وحضورك الرائع في متصفحي وكلماتك العذبة وشعورك الراقي والمميز
ربناااا فرحناا بتواجدك معنا
ربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> اسجل اعجابى بــــ
> 
> كليمووو -الخادم النشيط الواعى ,واكتر شخص شجعنى فى المنتدى وساعدنى
> 
> ...







​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده هتكلم عن مين ميييييين
> اااه مرموره مشرفتنا الشقيه اللى زى العسل
> وكوكى قمرايتى الغاليه بموت فيها بجد
> ‏ christianbible5 شخص مليان محبه واهتمام بكل الناس
> ...


ربنا يخليكى يا احلى دونااا
:love45::love45::love45::love45:​


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


 مش جديد عليك يا نذار اهتمامك بلغير وتشجيعه


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> كده كتير اختي اختي الغالية...
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر ده من ذوقك...
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليك صدقنى كلامى عنك ده حقيقى ومش مجامله 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> دوناااا المبهرة والراقية
> بحبها لحسها العالي بآخرين
> وطيبتها وتواضعها مع الكل
> دونا بقلك من هنااااا يابخت زوجك فيكي وبنوتك لأنها عندها ام فاضلة ومميزة
> ربناا يباركلنا فيك ويديمك يارب ياغالية



*ايه الكلام الجميل ده يا قمرررر
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى ويسلملى ذوقك :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا احلى دونااا
> :love45::love45::love45::love45:​



*ويخليكى ليا يا غاليه :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده هتكلم عن مين ميييييين
> اااه مرموره مشرفتنا الشقيه اللى زى العسل
> وكوكى قمرايتى الغاليه بموت فيها بجد
> ‏ christianbible5 شخص مليان محبه واهتمام بكل الناس
> ...


*ميرسي يا دونا ربنا يخليكي*
*دي ضهادة اعتز بيها من شخصية جميلة زيك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا دونا ربنا يخليكي*
> *دي ضهادة اعتز بيها من شخصية جميلة زيك*​



*صدقينى يا حبيبتى انتى تستحقى اكتر من كده كمان
ربنا يحميكى *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *صدقينى يا حبيبتى انتى تستحقى اكتر من كده كمان
> ربنا يحميكى *


*ميرسي يا دونا ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنا جايه إنهاردة أسجل إعجابى بشباب وشابات المنتدى
روزى 86 صاحبة هذا الموضوع الرائع
Red Rose88 إنسانة مسيحيه غيورة على مسيحيتها ومثقفة ولها مواضيع رائعة
       SwEetY KoKeYجميلة وعسولة ومرحه
G.a.L.a.x.y إنسانة لطيفة ولها مشاركات جميلة
bonbonayah إبنتى المطيعة والحبوبة
zama مفكر وطموح وجرئ  ومبدع
just member هادى ومحب طيب ولطيف مع الجميع
السامريةمحبة وجادة ومحترمة وبنت المسيح الجديدة فى الإيمان
مارسلينو - إنسان طيب ومحب وله مواضيع جميلة
سندريلا2009 - طيبة ومحبة وكتابتها كلها حزن وشجن
roka_jesus طيبة ولطيفة ومحبة ولها مواضيع جميلة جداااا
​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أنا جايه إنهاردة أسجل إعجابى بشباب وشابات المنتدى​*
> *روزى 86 صاحبة هذا الموضوع الرائع*
> *red rose88 إنسانة مسيحيه غيورة على مسيحيتها ومثقفة ولها مواضيع رائعة*
> *sweety kokeyجميلة وعسولة ومرحه*
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا امي

ربنا يخليكي ويعوضك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أنا جايه إنهاردة أسجل إعجابى بشباب وشابات المنتدى
> روزى 86 صاحبة هذا الموضوع الرائع
> red rose88 إنسانة مسيحيه غيورة على مسيحيتها ومثقفة ولها مواضيع رائعة
> sweety kokeyجميلة وعسولة ومرحه
> ...



ثانكس مونيكا ده من زوئك الجميل
ربنا يخليكى ياعسل
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> معجبة جدا بشخصة
> 
> امه
> 
> ...



*أشكرك حبيبتى على كلامك الجميل
ربنا يحافظ عليكى ويخليكى لينا ​*


----------



## ponponayah (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا بونتى على كلامك الجميل
> :love45::love45: :love45:​




*على اية يا حبيبتى دى اقل حاجة*​


----------



## ponponayah (31 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى حبيبه قلبى
> 
> انا كمان بحبك اوى
> 
> ...




*ميرسى يا مامتى دا بس من زوقك بجد*​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> *معجبة جدا بشخصة
> 
> امه
> 
> ...



ميرسى روزى حبيبتى

على محبتك ورقتك 

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك 
​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بسجل اعجابى 

بكل شخص موجود فى المنتدى 

لانى حقيقى انا بحب الكل  ومش عايزه   

اقول اسماء اخاف انسى  حد من غير قصد

مره تانى ميرسى روزى حبيتى يا صاحبه الموضوع القيم 
​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى روزى حبيبتى​
> 
> على محبتك ورقتك ​
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك ​


 

ربنا يخليكي يا ارق كاندي في الدنيا

ويارب يفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> انا بسجل اعجابى ​
> 
> بكل شخص موجود فى المنتدى ​
> لانى حقيقى انا بحب الكل ومش عايزه ​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي انتي يا امي علي حضورك الجميل ده

ربنا مايحرمنا منك ابدا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> معجبة جدا بشخصة
> 
> امه
> 
> ...



*أشكرك روزى حبيبت قلبى
دانا إللى معجبه بيكى وبإبداعك
يكفى هذا الموضوع إللى جمع أعضاء المنتدى فى حب 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بما يلي
> 
> الزعيــــــــــم شخصية رائعة
> مونيكا راقية
> ...



*أشكرك ريد روز حبيبتى وأحب أقولك أنا كمان معجبة بيكى وبمواضيعك
وثقافتك العالية وردودك وغيرتك على مسيحك
ربنا يديم المحبة  ويباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:
بس هطول شويتين ههههههه
صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة* 
*للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
بــ *My Rock* *لتحمله مسئولية كبيييييرة بس هو قدها *
*واسجل اعجابى *
بأمنا الغالية *أمة* *بجد بحبها اووووووووى*
*وحبيبة قلبى* *happy angel* *اللى علطول مقصرة فى حقها ومزعلاها*
*والسكرةDona Nabil حبوبة خااااااالص * 
*وبحب اوى عفوية**Apsoti رهيبة بجد سكر
وطبعا **just member بجد غالى اووووى على قلبى وجميل بجد
**+Roka_Jesus+* *حبوبتى الغالية اووووى اووووووووى*:new8:
*oesi_no* *زميل الكفاااااح ههههه جدع جدا *
*+SwEetY KoKeY+* *كركورتى لاف يو *
*روزي86 مش هقول اكتر من عسسسسسسسل خالص *
*sony_33 بلدياتى ابو دم سكر **بس هطخه برضه*
*جيلان* *بموت فيكى ياقمرتى ياطيوبة*
*rana1981* *روح قلبى بموت فيكى* 
*+ Cupid + مون جدع جدااااا ربنا يفرحك يارب*
*mero_engel كان حظى عسل اتقابلنا كذا مرة وحبيتها اوى*
*SALVATION :boxing: ههههههههه الباشا اللى بيصبح كل يوم متأخر *
*twety* *روح قلبى فاهمانى علطول *:t23:
*vetaa* *فتوتة حبوبتى بحب اناقر معاها علطول :smile01*
*+ بريسكلا + اختى حبيبتى اللى مغلبانى ومغلباها :t4:*
*ayad_007 فناننا المبدع *
*امنا** مونيكا 57* *زى السكر بجد وبتسال على الكل*
*ponponayah صابحتى حبيبتى*
*سندريلا2009*احلى ليلة هههههههههه من غير كتر كلام انتى فاهمة

*didi adly رقيقة وكميلة خالص*
*jesuslovejohn جونا طيوب خالص*
*lovely dove حبيبتى اللى وحشتنى*
*Red Rose88 شخصية جميلة ربنا يحميها*
*tasoni queena بلدياتى العاقلة خالص*

*Be Right Back* 
:big37:
*اتمنى تقبلوا حبى واحترامى لكل واحد فيكم*_*
(`'•.¸ (`'•.¸*?* ¸.•'´) ¸.•'´)
Bent El3dra
(¸.•'´ (¸.•'´*?* `'•.¸) `'•.¸)*_ ​


----------



## اني بل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اسجل اعجابي بالجميع
لأنكم جميعاا غاليين على قلب ربنااا الغالي
تحيااتي لكم جميعااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=76816*



tasoni queena بلدياتى العاقلة خالص


أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=76816*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=76816http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=76816

عاقلة !!!!!

انتى بتتكلمى عن مين ؟؟  هههههههههههه

شكرا بنت العدرا يا قمراية انك افتكرتينى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> عاقلة !!!!!
> 
> انتى بتتكلمى عن مين ؟؟  هههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا بنت العدرا يا قمراية انك افتكرتينى​


يسسسسسسس من ردودك واضح 
بعيدا عن الشقاوة يعنى هههههههههه
​


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> *red rose88 شخصية جميلة ربنا يحميها
> ​*


*يا حبيبتي يا قمراية  
مررررررررررسي انتي الجميلة 
ربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> يسسسسسسس من ردودك واضح
> بعيدا عن الشقاوة يعنى هههههههههه


 
هييييييييييه الحمد لله

حد قالى انى عاقلة​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:*​
> *بس هطول شويتين ههههههه*
> *صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة*
> *للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
> ...


 

ميرسي يا حبيبتي

انتي اللي عسل خالص مالص هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> عاقلة !!!!!
> 
> انتى بتتكلمى عن مين ؟؟  ​


انا معاكى كوينا فى الاستغراب دة طبعا
اكيد تقصد حد تانى:wub:


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> انا معاكى كوينا فى الاستغراب دة طبعا
> اكيد تقصد حد تانى:wub:


 
ههههههههه مش كده بردو

اهو واحد لا يعرفنى ولا يعرفك وبيقول رايه بكل صراحة

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا ايه اللى جابرنى بس هههههههههه
شكلى هعيد نظر :t30::t30:
​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا ايه اللى جابرنى بس هههههههههه
> شكلى هعيد نظر :t30::t30:
> ​


 
*ههههههههههههه لالا اوعى*

*ده انتى الوحيدة اللى قولتى كده هههههههههههه*​​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:
> بس هطول شويتين ههههههه
> صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة*
> *للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
> ...



انطلاقه جاااااااااااااامده جدا ههههههههههههههههه
تسلميلى يا بطوطتى
لاف يو توووووو:love45::love45::love45:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*جيييييييييت أنا ياللى هنا 
وبشكر كل حد أفتكرنى فى الموضوع 
ووسعوا لى بقى ..
أنا هسجل أعجابى وانا أعجابى مش بيطلع لأى حد يعنى 
عشان تكونوا عارفين ههههه
وعلى رأى المثل ليدس فيرست
عشان كده نبتدى بالردالة بقى :59:
ههههه
هبتدى بماى روك أيوب القرن :smile01
وكوبتك أيووووووووب القرن برضه بس أيوب عن أيوب يفرق بقى :act23:ههههه
كيوبيد واثق فى نفسه أوى 
كوبتك عادل جدع ولو أنه مش أليكساوى leasantr
عياد فناااااااان ونص كمان 
تونى عاقل مع انه ميبنش عليه :smil15: هههه
كوكو الطيبة نفسها 
الواد مايكل كوكو رخم بس طيب وبق بس برضه :59:
والواد جوجوووووو أخويا بجد وهو عارف يعنى 

ندخل على القسم الحريمى بقى ..
دوناااا أحلى دونا فيك يامنتدى اللى نفسى أشوفها 
ميروووو أنجل حبيتى وأختى بجد وأحتمال نسيب بعض بكرة :nunu0000: ههههه
أبسووووتى مرنون حبيبتى بيعجبنى كسوفها وطيبتها أوى 
وماما كاندى وماما أمه وماما مونيكا قلب المنتدى الطيييييب 
وبونبانية عسووولة وبقولك انا مش بتاعت تعارف انا هقابلك على طووووول وقريب كمان 
هههههه:99:
والبت روكاااااا أجدع أسيوطية مع انها بق بس يعنى:gy0000: هههههه
والبت روزى ( أحترس من كل من أقترب من الأرض ) أحم قصدى طيوووووبة موت:fun_lol: هههههه
وطبعا هابى أحم أحم بدال ما الواحد ينام على السلم النهارده:2: هههههه
وووووبس كده مؤقتا 
وليا عودة تانى يابت ياروزى متقفليش الباب يابت*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:
> بس هطول شويتين ههههههه
> صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة*
> *للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
> ...



*أشكرك ياغالية إنتى إللى زى السكر
الرب يباركك ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:*​
> *بس هطول شويتين ههههههه*
> *صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة*
> *للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
> ...


بجد  شهاده اعتز بيها جداااااااااااااا
من شخصيه  جميله بجد مرسى حطيتينى وسط ناس  مستحقش اكون  وسطهم بجد 
يسوع يفرح قلبيك يا رب   ​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *جيييييييييت أنا ياللى هنا *
> 
> *وبشكر كل حد أفتكرنى فى الموضوع *
> *ووسعوا لى بقى ..*
> ...


 

ههههههههه احم احم

ده انا لو جيتلك يا مرمر مش هعمل حاجه طبعا

ههههههههه اكيد هسلم عليكي وامشي هههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي علي الكلام اللي يفضح ده يووووه قصدي الكلام الجميل ده:59:


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسجل اعجابي في حبيبي و اغلى شخص على قلبي معنا في المنتدى و هو 













يســــــــــــــــوع المســــــــــــــــــيح ​*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي في حبيبي و اغلى شخص على قلبي معنا في المنتدى و هو ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

جميل اوي كلامك يا قمر

حقيقي وجوده وسطينا هو اللي مخلي في بينا حب وخوف علي بعض


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي كلامك يا قمر
> 
> حقيقي وجوده وسطينا هو اللي مخلي في بينا حب وخوف علي بعض



*مررررسي يا قمر يا روزي 
وجوده هو اللي مقوي المنتدى و خدمته  
ربنا يحميكي يا قمر :t4:​*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *مررررسي يا قمر يا روزي *
> *وجوده هو اللي مقوي المنتدى و خدمته  *
> 
> *ربنا يحميكي يا قمر :t4:*​


 

معاكي حق يا قمر

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا حبيبتي:t4:


----------



## اني بل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

لا كده انا شكلي هازعل
محدش معجب بيا 
متفاجئة ههههههههههههه
خلاص انا معجبة بالكل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> لا كده انا شكلي هازعل
> محدش معجب بيا
> متفاجئة ههههههههههههه
> خلاص انا معجبة بالكل


 
ههههههههههه اللى فى القلب فى القلب يا قمر

بس فى ناس مبتحبش تذكر اسامى كتير عشان متنساس حد​


----------



## اني بل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه اللى فى القلب فى القلب يا قمر​
> 
> بس فى ناس مبتحبش تذكر اسامى كتير عشان متنساس حد​


 
الله يجبر بخاطرك ياقمر
وانا معجبة فيكي اوووي
وفرحاانة بتواجدك العطر معنا
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

_انى  حد   جميل جداااااا _
_وكمان فى ناس محدش بيفتكرهااااا_
_بس بجد بتبقى موجودة فى القلب_
_يوسف الصديق مشرف رائع_
_اروجة حد جميل بجد _​


----------



## اني بل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انى حد جميل جداااااا _​
> _وكمان فى ناس محدش بيفتكرهااااا_
> _بس بجد بتبقى موجودة فى القلب_
> _يوسف الصديق مشرف رائع_
> ...


 
كثثير كويس عشاان نفتكر اللي ما ذكروا حتى ما يزعلوش هههههههههه
خلاص رح احكي عن شخصية لم تذكر
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## qwyui (31 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بضم صوتى لصوتكم كلكم ارحب واهتم بالجميع على الرغم معرفكمش كلكم ولكن مدعباتكم لزيزةوالحب واضح فيها  والكل يستحق التكريم  خاصة حبيبتى امة وكاترين ونيمو


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:
> بس هطول شويتين ههههههه
> صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة*
> *للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
> ...



*ميرررسى يا بنوتة العدرا ده بس من ذوقك يا قمرررر:t4:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جيييييييييت أنا ياللى هنا
> وبشكر كل حد أفتكرنى فى الموضوع
> ووسعوا لى بقى ..
> أنا هسجل أعجابى وانا أعجابى مش بيطلع لأى حد يعنى
> ...



*بجد انتى يا مرموره اللى زى العسل ودمك شربااااات وحضورك مميز وانا كمان هموت واشوووفك
بس  شكلى كده هاجى على فرحك بالمره :t4:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *
> الواد مايكل كوكو رخم بس طيب وبق بس برضه :59:
> *​




*ميرسي ليكي مرمر انكي افتكرتيني​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا جماعه بجد انا مش عارف اقول ايه 
مش غريب اني الاقي كل الحب ده هنا 
ومش عارف كمان ايه حكايه فنان اللي طالعين فيها دي 
ميرسي بنت العدر وبونبونايه ومرمر
وكل اللي ذكروني في الموضوع الجميل ده ربنا يفرحكم يا رب
​*


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:
> بس هطول شويتين ههههههه
> صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة*
> *للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
> ...


من القلب للقلب رسول 
ربنا يديم محبتنا لبعض
وانتي عارفه معزتك في قلبي 
بحب صراحتك وعفويتك ودمك السكر وجدعنتك


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جيييييييييت أنا ياللى هنا
> وبشكر كل حد أفتكرنى فى الموضوع
> ووسعوا لى بقى ..
> أنا هسجل أعجابى وانا أعجابى مش بيطلع لأى حد يعنى
> ...


تسيبي مين ياختي :act19:
هعديها المره دي يا مديحه 
مرموووور حبيبتي وروح قلبي ماي هارتي الغاليه


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *جيييييييييت أنا ياللى هنا
> وبشكر كل حد أفتكرنى فى الموضوع
> ووسعوا لى بقى ..
> أنا هسجل أعجابى وانا أعجابى مش بيطلع لأى حد يعنى
> ...



ميرسى يا مرمورتى يا قمر

انتى بجد انسانه سكر اوى 

وبحب شقاوتك اوى ليكى طابع مميز فى المنتدى

حقيقى بنفتقدك لما بتغيبى

ربنا يخليكى دايما منوره وموجوده بدمك الخفيف وشقاوتك المعهوده
​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> الله يجبر بخاطرك ياقمر
> وانا معجبة فيكي اوووي
> وفرحاانة بتواجدك العطر معنا
> ربنا يخليكي


 
انا اللى بحبك كتير يا انى بجد

ومبسوطة لوجودك

ربنا يخليكى يا سكرة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *
> **+Roka_Jesus+* *حبوبتى الغالية اووووى اووووووووى*:new8:
> ​


*ميرسي يا حبي*
*ربنا يديم المحبة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جيييييييييت أنا ياللى هنا
> ضلمتي ياللي هناك:t33:
> وبشكر كل حد أفتكرنى فى الموضوع
> لا شكر علي واجب تعالي كل يوم:smil12:
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليكي يا مرمر*
*بس مالقتيش حاجة تاني غير اسيوطية وبق بس :ranting:*
​


----------



## ponponayah (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> لما انا اكون كده امال انتي تبقي ايه يا بونبونايه وبجد انتي من اهدي وارق البنات
> ميرسي يا جميل




*ميرسى يا قمر ربنا يخليكى انتى اللى عسولة اوى :love45:*​


----------



## ponponayah (2 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _بجد يا بونى مش لاقى كلمة ااقولها   وانتى اخت غاليه على قلبى اوووووووى   وربنا واحدة اللى يعلم   _
> _ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا قمرة ويكون معاكى على  طول _
> _واشوفيك فرحان  _​



*
على اية يا جو بجد انت اخ طيب اوى 
بس بطل حزن احسنلك :act19:
ميرسى خالص يا جو عى كلامك الجميل*​


----------



## ponponayah (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​





*ميرسى جداااا يا كليمو
على الصورة الجميلة*​


----------



## ponponayah (2 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى حبيبه قلبى
> 
> انا كمان بحبك اوى
> 
> ...




*ميرسى جداااااااا يا مامتى على كلامك الجميل دا
ربنا يخليكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​



*جميييييله خالص دى يا كليمووو وحقيقى فعلا امه هى بركة المنتدى
ربنا يباركلنا فيها *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:
> بس هطول شويتين ههههههه
> صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة*
> *للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
> ...


*

ههههههههههههههههه
هو كل واحد يقولى انتى فاهمة
طب عليا الطلاج ما انا فاهمة حاااااجة :fun_lol:
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أنا جايه إنهاردة أسجل إعجابى بشباب وشابات المنتدى
> روزى 86 صاحبة هذا الموضوع الرائع
> red rose88 إنسانة مسيحيه غيورة على مسيحيتها ومثقفة ولها مواضيع رائعة
> sweety kokeyجميلة وعسولة ومرحه
> ...


*
ميرسى ياامى ربنا يخليك
بجد حضرتك اللى كلك طيبة ومحبة وكفاية متابعتك الدايمة لينا
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أنا جايه إنهاردة أسجل إعجابى بشباب وشابات المنتدى
> روزى 86 صاحبة هذا الموضوع الرائع
> Red Rose88 إنسانة مسيحيه غيورة على مسيحيتها ومثقفة ولها مواضيع رائعة
> SwEetY KoKeYجميلة وعسولة ومرحه
> ...


*ميرسي يا مامتي بجد*
*شهادة اعتز بيها*
*ربنا يخليكي لينا:new8:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> ربنا يخليكي يا سندريلا
> انتي اللي انسانه جميله
> وشايفه الكل زيك
> ميرسي ع زؤقك​*


*
على اية يابس ياميكى
دى اقل حاجة ليك 
​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> هو كل واحد يقولى انتى فاهمة
> ...



طيب تحبى افهمك واسيحلك:smil15:  :fun_lol:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اذا كان عاجب بقي يا بت​



*
لع مش عاجبنى بقا :act19:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انا جيت  ومش فاكر   اى حاحة  فهكتب من الاول ولو  حد  اسمه اتقرر  يسامحنى بقى_
> _ماما  كاندى  حنينه  اوى  بجد_
> _ديدى  جدعة وعثوله اوى_
> _سيمون بنت ربنا طيبة لدرجة مش هتتخيلها_
> ...



*ميرسى ياجووو
دة من زوقك بس​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> تؤتؤ دانتى الحتة اللى فى الشمال يابت :wub:*​



*ياكسوفى :love45:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ميييييييييييييييييييييييرسى يا حبيبة قلبى
> انتى اللى زى السكر بجد :t25:
> ​




*اهو انتىىىىىىىى :love45:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *حد شريكنا يا بت:t25:* ​




*لع :fun_lol:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> _*تؤتؤ على العام بتحبى فيا كدا  يقولو علينا اية:new2:
> انتى مش غالية على قلبى وبس
> بجد انتى حبيبتى وصديقتى وحاجة حلوووووة اوى
> ومبسوطة جدااااا ان صداقتنا مش نت وبس
> :t4:*_​



*وانتى عارفة غلاوتك عندى عاملة ازااااااااى :new8:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> طيب تحبى افهمك واسيحلك:smil15:  :fun_lol:​




*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه كدة ياكوكى بقاااااا
اناا ناقصة يابت :thnk0001:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لع :fun_lol:​*


*الله عليكي ايوة كده يا وديع:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ليه كدة ياكوكى بقاااااا
> اناا ناقصة يابت :thnk0001:​*



:new6::new6::new6::new6:
خلاص بلاش فضايح بقا هسكت اهو​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله عليكي ايوة كده يا وديع:fun_lol:*​




*:new6::new6:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> خلاص بلاش فضايح بقا هسكت اهو​




*:fun_lol:​*


----------



## أَمَة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:*​
> *بس هطول شويتين ههههههه*
> *صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة*
> *للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
> ...


 


أشكرك من كل قلبي يا حبيبتي على كلامك اللي مثل العسل

صدقيني أني اشوف قيكي البنت الطيبة وان محبتي ليكي كبيرة اوي 

وانتي فعلا بتستاهلي يكون اسمك *بنت العدرا*

*العدرا تحميكي والرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *:new6::new6:​*


:fun_lol:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*احب اسجل اعجابي ب زوووووووووووزا حبيبتي وحشتيني*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

كيف أستعطيع أن ارد عليك وماذا أقول 
يا *كليمو *المبارك والغالي على قلبي كثير.

شعوري وانا ارى تصميمك لمس قلبي. أثبت أنك تعرفني جيدا وتعرف محبتي للكنيسة.

لك كل الشكر وأرفع الشكر من أجلك الى رب المجد 
ليبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويضاعف وزناتك من أجل تمجيد اسمه القدوس

*شكرٌ كبير الى الأخت الحبيبة الغالية مونيكا التي وضعت الرابط على صفحتي*
*لكي تلفت انتباهي الى مشاركتك يا كليمو. وكان هذا سببا في رؤية مشاركة الأخت الحبيبة بنت العدرا إذ أن دخولي الى المنتدى يوم الأحد نادر جدا بسبب تواجدي في الكنيسة معظم ساعات اليوم.*

*لتكن بركة الرب متزايدة في هذا المنتدى ولتعم جميع أعضائه المباركين وغيرهم والزوار أيضا.*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أشكرك من كل قلبي يا حبيبتي على كلامك اللي مثل العسل
> 
> صدقيني أني اشوف قيكي البنت الطيبة وان محبتي ليكي كبيرة اوي
> 
> ...



شكراااااااا يا ست الكل على رأيك الغالى عليا ده 
صليلى يا امى كتييييييييييير اكون قد الاسم ده 
ربنا يخليكى لينا 
​


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي بأجمل اصحااااااب ليا في المنتدي

ابو كف شخصية جميلة جدا وطيوبه خالص

ديدي بنوته عسل وصحبتي اوي وبحبها

سندريلا صحبتي الغالية وبموت فيها وفي طيبة قلبها
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بأجمل اصحااااااب ليا في المنتدي
> 
> ابو كف شخصية جميلة جدا وطيوبه خالص
> 
> ...



*
ميرسى ياروزى ياقمرايا انتى
دة من زوقك بس :love45:​*


----------



## أَمَة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *جميييييله خالص دى يا كليمووو وحقيقى فعلا امه هى بركة المنتدى*
> *ربنا يباركلنا فيها *


 

شكرا يا دونا على كلامك الطيب.

انت مش بتقصري مع حد. 

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك وعائلتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*النهارده بسجل اعجابى بريا الشهيره بكاندى ههههه رفيقة الدرب الطويل ربنا يا رب يفرحها بولادها
كمان مرنوون االتحفه ربنا يفرحها ويفرحنا بيها قريب 
جاورجيوس ابو خدمه جميله وكلها بركه ربنا يتمم شفاه ويفرح قلبه
الياس السريانى من الشخصيات الجميله ربنا يبارك خدمته 
اروووجتى الغاليه بنوته رقيقه وطيوبه بتمنالها كل الخير
انى بل البنوته الرقيقه الطيوبه لمحبتها الكبيره
انجى حبيبتى دمها شربات وانا بحبها خالص ربنا يفرح قلبها
ديدى عدلى بنوته جميله ونشيطه وبجد زى النسمه   فى المنتدى
جيوفانى حقيقى انسانه جميله وكلها محبه 
مانا حبيبتى اللى دايما بصليلها ونفسى اشوفها مبسوطه وفرحانه 
مارسلينووو شخص قلبه ابيض وطيوب بس احيانا بيكون عصبى هههههههه
احلى ديانه انسان طيب وخدوم وابن للمسيح بمعنى الكلمه
واكيد اكيد ليا عودة مره ومراااااات لان كل شخص فى اسرتنا هو شخص مميز يستحق الاعجاب​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده بسجل اعجابى بريا الشهيره بكاندى ههههه رفيقة الدرب الطويل ربنا يا رب يفرحها بولادها​*
> *كمان مرنوون االتحفه ربنا يفرحها ويفرحنا بيها قريب *
> *جاورجيوس ابو خدمه جميله وكلها بركه ربنا يتمم شفاه ويفرح قلبه*
> *الياس السريانى من الشخصيات الجميله ربنا يبارك خدمته *
> ...


*ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى دى شهادة اعتز بيها انها تكون منك انتى بالذات *
*ربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرح قلبك انتى كمان دايما يا غالية*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> كيف أستعطيع أن ارد عليك وماذا أقول
> يا *كليمو *المبارك والغالي على قلبي كثير.
> 
> شعوري وانا ارى تصميمك لمس قلبي. أثبت أنك تعرفني جيدا وتعرف محبتي للكنيسة.
> ...





 ويح  يراعي ان لم يحني لكِ قبعة التقدير والاحترام

يا قلباً شفافاً كرذاذ المطر في الشتاء

لا بل كلماتك .. اعذب وارق من الماء واحلى واطيب من العسل..

وعباراتك اعطر من الزهور وازكى من الفل والياسمين..

 وهذا يشرفني  ويفرحني ..

شكراً أيتها المباركة على اطرائك الرائع..

دمتِ  بخير اطال الله لنا بعمرك.. تحياتي


----------



## أَمَة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> معجبة جدا بشخصة​
> 
> امه​
> وكاندي​
> ...


 

شكرا يا حبيبتي
ومتأسفة مش شفت مشاركتك دي قبل اليوم
إنتي بتستاهلي كل خير 
يا *روزي*
والكلام اللي قالته عنك الحبيبة
*كاندي شوب*
هو فعلى ينطبق عليك

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *جميييييله خالص دى يا كليمووو وحقيقى فعلا امه هى بركة المنتدى
> ربنا يباركلنا فيها *



انت اللي كلك ذوق يا دونا 

ولستِ مقصرة مع احد ابداً


----------



## أَمَة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ويح يراعي ان لم يحني لكِ قبعة التقدير والاحترام
> 
> يا قلباً شفافاً كرذاذ المطر في الشتاء
> 
> ...




شاعر تلمس كلماته القلب
فتحرك مأقي العيون
فتذرف المقلتان دمع الشجون​ 


والدموع من​ 
القلب


​ 
تفيض ​ 
قبل العيون​ 







​


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2010)

انا معغجبه جداااا 
ب كليمو جدعنتوا وخدمتوا الرائعه 
ب كاندي بمبحتها وبمجهودها الجميل من اجلنا
ب دونا برقتها وتفكيرها ورودودها وعقلها 
ب كيوبيد برزانته وحمته وعقلانيته
ب مونيكا بهدوئها ومحبتها الجميله
ب مرمر كوبتك حبي الكبير اللي بجد وااااااااااااااحشتني
ب بنت العدراء بخفه دمها وبجد بتدخل القلب بسرعه غريبه وبحبها من كل قلبي
ب روزي بمواشيعها الجميله وقلبها الطيب الجميل 
ب مانا رقيقه وجميله ربنا معاكي يا جميل 
وليا عوده مره اخري


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

> انا معغجبه جداااا
> ب كليمو جدعنتوا وخدمتوا الرائعه
> ب كاندي بمبحتها وبمجهودها الجميل من اجلنا
> ب دونا برقتها وتفكيرها ورودودها وعقلها
> ...



ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى على كلامك اللى مش فيا
بجد ربنا يعلم حبى ليكى 
ويارب نتقابل تانى قريب
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> شكرا يا دونا على كلامك الطيب.
> 
> انت مش بتقصري مع حد.
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك وعائلتك





كليمو قال:


> انت اللي كلك ذوق يا دونا
> 
> ولستِ مقصرة مع احد ابداً



*اشكر محبتكوا واتمنى تدوم لانها فعلا نعمه كبيره :new8:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى دى شهادة اعتز بيها انها تكون منك انتى بالذات *
> *ربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرح قلبك انتى كمان دايما يا غالية*​



*ويخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى واشوفك دايما فرحانه وفى احسن حال :love45:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا معغجبه جداااا
> ب كليمو جدعنتوا وخدمتوا الرائعه
> ب كاندي بمبحتها وبمجهودها الجميل من اجلنا
> ب دونا برقتها وتفكيرها ورودودها وعقلها
> ...



*انتى اللى بجد  انسانه جميله اوووى يا ميرووو وبموت فيكى :love45:*


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده بسجل اعجابى بريا الشهيره بكاندى ههههه رفيقة الدرب الطويل ربنا يا رب يفرحها بولادها
> كمان مرنوون االتحفه ربنا يفرحها ويفرحنا بيها قريب
> جاورجيوس ابو خدمه جميله وكلها بركه ربنا يتمم شفاه ويفرح قلبه
> الياس السريانى من الشخصيات الجميله ربنا يبارك خدمته
> ...



بجد انتى انسانة جميلة جدا ورائعة وخدمتك فى المتنتدى حلوة جدا جدا

وانتى بامانة من اكثر الشخصيات الى بحترمها فى المنتدى

طبعا انا بحترم الجميع قبل ما حد يضرب :fun_lol:​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا معغجبه جداااا
> ب كليمو جدعنتوا وخدمتوا الرائعه
> ب كاندي بمبحتها وبمجهودها الجميل من اجلنا
> ب دونا برقتها وتفكيرها ورودودها وعقلها
> ...



ميروووووووووو
اسجل اعجابي العميق  بما دونتيه هنا
من عبارات الاطراء  الكبيرة المعاني 
بجميع الاخوة والاخوات..
 شكراً على حضوركِ وثنائك الجميل
تحياتي لسمو وطيبة قلبكِ
واحلى الاماني  لشخصكِ الكريم..


----------



## sony_33 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:
> بس هطول شويتين ههههههه
> صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة*
> *للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
> ...


*شكرا ليكى اختى
انتى الى زى العسل بجد
وانا فداكى يا اختى طخى طخى
بس من غير محس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بجد انتى انسانة جميلة جدا ورائعة وخدمتك فى المتنتدى حلوة جدا جدا
> 
> وانتى بامانة من اكثر الشخصيات الى بحترمها فى المنتدى
> 
> طبعا انا بحترم الجميع قبل ما حد يضرب :fun_lol:​



*ميرررررسى بجد ربنا يخليك ده بس من ذوقك
  ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما وتفضل منورنا بوجودك الجميل *


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررررسى بجد ربنا يخليك ده بس من ذوقك
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما وتفضل منورنا بوجودك الجميل *



ما حدش يقدر يستغنى عن بيتة التانى على النت ولا اية :love45:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ما حدش يقدر يستغنى عن بيتة التانى على النت ولا اية :love45:​



*اكيد طبعااااا ربنا يخليللنا منتدانا الغالى ويفضل مجمعنا كده على محبة المسيح *


----------



## candy shop (2 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده بسجل اعجابى بريا الشهيره بكاندى ههههه رفيقة الدرب الطويل ربنا يا رب يفرحها بولادها
> كمان مرنوون االتحفه ربنا يفرحها ويفرحنا بيها قريب
> جاورجيوس ابو خدمه جميله وكلها بركه ربنا يتمم شفاه ويفرح قلبه
> الياس السريانى من الشخصيات الجميله ربنا يبارك خدمته
> ...




مفاجأه جميله سوكينه  يا صديقه كفاحى 

محدش بياكلها بالسااااااااااااااااااااااهل 

ميرسى دونتى ربنا يخليكى 

وياله نكمل موضوعنا 

ولا راح فى الوبا زى هنادى 

ربنا يفرحك ببنتك يارب 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> مفاجأه جميله سوكينه  يا صديقه كفاحى
> 
> محدش بياكلها بالسااااااااااااااااااااااهل
> 
> ...



*ههههههه لا طبعا مراحش يلا نكمله يا ريا 
الدور عليكى يا كسلانه
ويفرحك بولادك قريب يا رب  *


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## sony_33 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا نهار ابيض عليك وعلى عبقريتك
بجد انت اذكى واطيب شخص انا رايتة فى المنتديات
شكرا ليك من كل قلبى*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا نهار ابيض عليك وعلى عبقريتك
> بجد انت اذكى واطيب شخص انا رايتة فى المنتديات
> شكرا ليك من كل قلبى*​



مشكور اخي سوني..وانت اطيب..
ليك عندي تصميمين جدد جاهزين لقداسته..
اذا كنت لسا مصمم على تكملة ما بدأنا..
 بس بدهم رفع ..لازم لاقي طريقة لرفعهم 
ملفهم كبير..ولو صغرتهم تذهب حلاوتهم


----------



## ميرنا (3 نوفمبر 2010)

احم احم دعونا ننطلق بجرعة من الاعجاب 

دونا التؤام طبعا لون واحد وفاهمين بعضينا تحفة احب اناقر فيها خصوصا احب اناقر فى بنتها واخليها فار تجارب بس قلب الامهات بقى 

كاندى القلب الطيب والعقل الكبير امى بتبنى بحكيلها واشكيلها 

كوبتك مرمر تحفتى ماى لاف قصة حب بدائت من سنة وانشاء الله هتيجى تتقدم قريب ولا ناوى تخلع يعم انتا:yahoo:

كليمو نذار وشاعر المنتدى فظيع فى كلاماته ووصفة بحب اوى اقراله بسيب الارض كلها واطير زى النسمة فى وسط جنة

مايكل كوكو تحفة احب اناقر فيه مش عارفة ليه بس هو تحفة

كابو كيوبيد ناقر ونقير مفيش بينا عمار بس راجل كويس برضو
سونى من بعد مخطب واتغير تحس انو بقى راجل مسئول كدا وشايل هم الدنيا كلها 
روز بقى كل جديد فى المواضيع والمفاجئات 
توين حساس المنتدى بكلامة اللى من قلبه وطالع على المنتدى 
بنت العدرا سكر كدا بحسها هادية بس لما بتمسك فى مارو بتقلب كتير :a63:


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا معغجبه جداااا
> ب كليمو جدعنتوا وخدمتوا الرائعه
> ب كاندي بمبحتها وبمجهودها الجميل من اجلنا
> ب دونا برقتها وتفكيرها ورودودها وعقلها
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبة قلبي

ميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> احم احم دعونا ننطلق بجرعة من الاعجاب
> 
> دونا التؤام طبعا لون واحد وفاهمين بعضينا تحفة احب اناقر فيها خصوصا احب اناقر فى بنتها واخليها فار تجارب بس قلب الامهات بقى
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

ربنا يخليكي

كلك زوق


----------



## qwyui (3 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ايضا اضم صوتى الى الاخ روك والنهيسى وامة على مجهدهم الرائع والرب يعوض تعبهم خير


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي 

نورتي


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا معغجبه جداااا
> ب كليمو جدعنتوا وخدمتوا الرائعه
> ب كاندي بمبحتها وبمجهودها الجميل من اجلنا
> ب دونا برقتها وتفكيرها ورودودها وعقلها
> ...



ميرسى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى

كلك زوق

انتى كمان انسانه جميله 

وخدمتك حلوه اوى

ربنا يخليكى  يا قمر
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> احم احم دعونا ننطلق بجرعة من الاعجاب
> 
> دونا التؤام طبعا لون واحد وفاهمين بعضينا تحفة احب اناقر فيها خصوصا احب اناقر فى بنتها واخليها فار تجارب بس قلب الامهات بقى
> 
> ...


​ هههههههههههههههههه
طب الحقينى وابعديها عنى :cry2:
بجد يا مرنون انتى اللى زى العسل و زى ما قلت قبل كده بحب عفويتك جدا 
ربنا يفرحك يا سكرة :wub:
​


----------



## ميرنا (3 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده بسجل اعجابى بريا الشهيره بكاندى ههههه رفيقة الدرب الطويل ربنا يا رب يفرحها بولادها​*
> *كمان مرنوون االتحفه ربنا يفرحها ويفرحنا بيها قريب *
> *جاورجيوس ابو خدمه جميله وكلها بركه ربنا يتمم شفاه ويفرح قلبه*
> *الياس السريانى من الشخصيات الجميله ربنا يبارك خدمته *
> ...


سبحان الله عليكى لما تبقى هادية مش متعوده تكلمينى برقة كدا يا دوندون 
دايما بتقوليلى الهى نخلص منك ولا نشمت فيكى يله عموما امين اهو اريحكو كام شهر واديكو اجازة منى بس اللى ميندمش ويقول فينك يا مرنون:t13:


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> احم احم دعونا ننطلق بجرعة من الاعجاب
> 
> دونا التؤام طبعا لون واحد وفاهمين بعضينا تحفة احب اناقر فيها خصوصا احب اناقر فى بنتها واخليها فار تجارب بس قلب الامهات بقى
> كاندى القلب الطيب والعقل الكبير امى بتبنى بحكيلها واشكيلها
> ...



*ايووووون انتى الوحيده اللى محسسانى انى مش لوحدى هنا يا مرنون بلوننا اليتيم ده :wub:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> سبحان الله عليكى لما تبقى هادية مش متعوده تكلمينى برقة كدا يا دوندون
> دايما بتقوليلى الهى نخلص منك ولا نشمت فيكى يله عموما امين اهو اريحكو كام شهر واديكو اجازة منى بس اللى ميندمش ويقول فينك يا مرنون:t13:



*ما انا ياما نصحت البنات مش تتجوز وريا مكانتش بتسكت 
اسمعوا كلامها بقى بس اللى ميندمش فى الاخر هههههههه*


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> احم احم دعونا ننطلق بجرعة من الاعجاب
> 
> دونا التؤام طبعا لون واحد وفاهمين بعضينا تحفة احب اناقر فيها خصوصا احب اناقر فى بنتها واخليها فار تجارب بس قلب الامهات بقى
> 
> ...



انتى كمان يا مرنون  حبيبتى وبنتى 

قلبك ابيض وطيبه اوى 

وبحب اوى ردودك فى المواضيع بتلقائيه  جميله اوى بتعجبنى جدا

ميرسى يا قمر 

ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك دايما 
​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ما انا ياما نصحت البنات مش تتجوز وريا مكانتش بتسكت
> اسمعوا كلامها بقى بس اللى ميندمش فى الاخر هههههههه*



يا سوكينه ابعدى عن البنات 

خلينا نخلص من بنات المنتدى  ونفرح بيهم كلهم

لعلمك كل اللى هتقرا كلامى هتقول امين ربنا يسمع منك 

فى الاخر محدش بياكلها بالسااااااااااهل هههههههههه
​


----------



## ميرنا (3 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ما انا ياما نصحت البنات مش تتجوز وريا مكانتش بتسكت *
> *اسمعوا كلامها بقى بس اللى ميندمش فى الاخر هههههههه*


 اخس عليكى اخس ليت عذاب الحب يدوم دوما ولا نرى يوما عذاب الوحدة اشطة عليا قلب بمش عارف مين شوقى كنا بنحفظله فى العربى زمان


----------



## govany shenoda (3 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ما انا ياما نصحت البنات مش تتجوز وريا مكانتش بتسكت *
> *اسمعوا كلامها بقى بس اللى ميندمش فى الاخر هههههههه*


 
صدقيني وانا كمان قولت كده
ومحدش مصدقني انا بقول لكل اصحابي واخواتي
ومحدش بيحس بلي انا بقوله غير بعد فوات الاوان
ههههههههههههههه
نداء الي بنات المنتدي 
اسمعو كلام دونا
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (3 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده بسجل اعجابى بريا الشهيره بكاندى ههههه رفيقة الدرب الطويل ربنا يا رب يفرحها بولادها​*
> *كمان مرنوون االتحفه ربنا يفرحها ويفرحنا بيها قريب *
> *جاورجيوس ابو خدمه جميله وكلها بركه ربنا يتمم شفاه ويفرح قلبه*
> *الياس السريانى من الشخصيات الجميله ربنا يبارك خدمته *
> ...


 
*ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى دى شهادة اعتز بيها *
*انها تكون منك انتى بالذات *
*ربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرح قلبك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> يا سوكينه ابعدى عن البنات
> 
> خلينا نخلص من بنات المنتدى  ونفرح بيهم كلهم
> 
> ...



*قصدك نفرح فيهم
انا خايفه عليكى انتى يا ريا هيرجعوا يدعوا عليكى   ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> اخس عليكى اخس ليت عذاب الحب يدوم دوما ولا نرى يوما عذاب الوحدة اشطة عليا قلب بمش عارف مين شوقى كنا بنحفظله فى العربى زمان



*هههههههههه يا بنتى انتى لسه مخطوبه يعنى على حرف الحفره الحقى نفسك واجرى 
ريا مش هتنفعك :a82:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> صدقيني وانا كمان قولت كده
> ومحدش مصدقني انا بقول لكل اصحابي واخواتي
> ومحدش بيحس بلي انا بقوله غير بعد فوات الاوان
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



*يا سلام على كلام الناس الصريحه المريحه
قوليلهم يا بنتى على الاقل نبقى عملنا اللى علينا:wub: هههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى دى شهادة اعتز بيها *
> *انها تكون منك انتى بالذات *
> *ربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرح قلبك *​



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى خالص ده اقل كمان من اللى تستحقيه صدقينى*


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *قصدك نفرح فيهم
> انا خايفه عليكى انتى يا ريا هيرجعوا يدعوا عليكى   ههههههه*




يا بنات كلام سوكينه فيه سم قاتل  هههههههههه

ابعدوا عنها محدش يقراه 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> يا بنات كلام سوكينه فيه سم قاتل  هههههههههه
> 
> ابعدوا عنها محدش يقراه
> ​



*هى الحقيقه كده دايما مره يا ريا  :a63:
يا بنات اسمعوا الكلام ريا مش هتنفعكم وقت لا ينففع فيه الندم :a82:
الجواز هو اللى فيه سم قاتل اخركوا خطوبه وبسسسس هههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

احب اسجل اعجابي

بالمشرفين الجامدين جدا

توني

بجد شخص جميل ودمه خفيف موووووت

ميرو 

عسوله خالص وهادية جدا وبموت فيها

بنت العدرا

مرحه جدا وطيوبه وبتحب الجميع
​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا سلام على كلام الناس الصريحه المريحه*
> *قوليلهم يا بنتى على الاقل نبقى عملنا اللى علينا:wub: هههههههه*


 ماانا بقول ومحدش بيسمع 
لزم يجربو :t32: وبعد كده يندمو هما البنات كده
مش بيسمعو الكلام خالص
دلوقتي الي مش متجوز يصحي من النوم يلقي الفطار جاهز والشقه معموله والدنيا تمام:t13:
اما بعد الجواز تصحي تعملي ليكي وليه الفطار والشقه وكل حاجه ولو فيه اطفال بقي بلاش اقول يبقي مفيش نوم بقي :kap:
ده حاجه بسيطه من الي هتشوفوه في الجواز 
تراجعو بقي:wub:


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ماانا بقول ومحدش بيسمع
> لزم يجربو :t32: وبعد كده يندمو هما البنات كده
> مش بيسمعو الكلام خالص
> دلوقتي الي مش متجوز يصحي من النوم يلقي الفطار جاهز والشقه معموله والدنيا تمام:t13:
> ...


 

هههههههههه يا سلام يا سلام

ده كده الوضع مطمئن اخر حاجه ههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## govany shenoda (3 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا سلام يا سلام
> 
> ده كده الوضع مطمئن اخر حاجه ههههههههههههه:yahoo:


 ده اقل حاجه
ارجعو في كلامكو يابنات
مش بيقولو اسائل مجرب:a82:


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ده اقل حاجه
> ارجعو في كلامكو يابنات
> مش بيقولو اسائل مجرب:a82:


 

هههههههههه يا مسهل يارب

خطوه للخلف ثم جري ههههههههه:spor2:


----------



## govany shenoda (3 نوفمبر 2010)

لالا الخطوبه حلوه خروج وفسح وكده
اتخطبو بس
هههههههههههههه


----------



## أَمَة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> انا ايضا اضم صوتى الى الاخ روك والنهيسى وامة على مجهدهم الرائع والرب يعوض تعبهم خير


 

شكرا يا حبيبتي 
دا من أخلاقك العالية وقلبك الطيب.

الرب يبارك حياتك وعائلتك.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احب اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بالمشرفين الجامدين جدا
> 
> ...


مييييييييرسى يا روزتى يا حبيبة قلبى 
ربنا يخليكى ليا 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> مايكل كوكو تحفة احب اناقر فيه مش عارفة ليه بس هو تحفة




*ربنا يخليكي يا حجه ميرنا
انا كمان بحب ارخم عليكي قوي
مش عارف ليه
يمكن عشان تستاهلي اكتر من كده
وعشان اخد حق الواد مينا
لانك بتطلعي عينيه كل يوم
ربنا يخليكم لبعض ويتمملكم ع خير*​


----------



## ponponayah (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أنا جايه إنهاردة أسجل إعجابى بشباب وشابات المنتدى
> روزى 86 صاحبة هذا الموضوع الرائع
> Red Rose88 إنسانة مسيحيه غيورة على مسيحيتها ومثقفة ولها مواضيع رائعة
> SwEetY KoKeYجميلة وعسولة ومرحه
> ...





*ميرسى جدااا يا مامتى
على كلامك الجميل
وانا كمان بحبك وبحترمك جداااااااااا :wub:*​


----------



## ponponayah (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يلا بينا قررت انطلق انهارده :t39:
> بس هطول شويتين ههههههه
> صاحبة الموضوع حبيبتى ليا وسطة*
> *للمرة التانية اسجل اعجابى *
> ...





*صابحتى هندى هندى يعنى :a63:
وانتى كمان صابحتى وحبيبتى
ميرسى خالص يا حبى :love45:*​


----------



## sony_33 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مشكور اخي سوني..وانت اطيب..
> ليك عندي تصميمين جدد جاهزين لقداسته..
> اذا كنت لسا مصمم على تكملة ما بدأنا..
> بس بدهم رفع ..لازم لاقي طريقة لرفعهم
> ملفهم كبير..ولو صغرتهم تذهب حلاوتهم



*يا صديقى عيش مع الاحداث ياريت لو منتعبكش تعملنا تصميم
للكنيسة
وجملة واحدة
ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## sony_33 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> احم احم دعونا ننطلق بجرعة من الاعجاب
> 
> دونا التؤام طبعا لون واحد وفاهمين بعضينا تحفة احب اناقر فيها خصوصا احب اناقر فى بنتها واخليها فار تجارب بس قلب الامهات بقى
> 
> ...



بالعكس يابنتى دى مسئولية جميلة
وأسالى مينا كدة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى اختى العزيزة


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احب اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بالمشرفين الجامدين جدا
> 
> ...


ميرسي يا يا احلي روزايهع في المنتدي علي الكلام الجميل دا 
وانا كمان بموت فيكي وفي رقتك


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بسجل اعجابي النهارده 
بسوني خفه دمه وكلامه الواقعي
احلي ديانه بهدوئه ورزانته وعقلانيته في الحوار
وليم تل مفتقدينك جدااا بجد
بونبونايه بجد بدون مجامله بحسها رقيقه جدا 
كريتريك بردوده ومشاركاته الجامده ووهدوءه
ريد روز برغم رقتها وشقاوتها لكن حازمه في ردودها وموقفها
وليا عوده


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ميرسي يا يا احلي روزايهع في المنتدي علي الكلام الجميل دا
> وانا كمان بموت فيكي وفي رقتك


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي

ميرسي خالص علي كلامك ورقتك دي يا قمر


----------



## sony_33 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> بسجل اعجابي النهارده
> بسوني خفه دمه وكلامه الواقعي
> احلي ديانه بهدوئه ورزانته وعقلانيته في الحوار
> وليم تل مفتقدينك جدااا بجد
> ...



شكرا ليكى يا اختى
كلك زوق وشكرا على كلامك الجميل دة
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هى الحقيقه كده دايما مره يا ريا :a63:*
> *يا بنات اسمعوا الكلام ريا مش هتنفعكم وقت لا ينففع فيه الندم :a82:*
> *الجواز هو اللى فيه سم قاتل اخركوا خطوبه وبسسسس هههههههه*


والله انتى شريرة وهتجبينا وره بقول لمينا انا مش بفكر غير فى الخطوبة بس ومش بفكر فى بعدين زعق فيا وقالى الخطوبة دى اخرتها ايه مش جواز وخدى عندك الكلام اللى كان بينقط سكر:closedeye
 شريرة :11azy:
محدش يسمع كلامها :smil8:


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> والله انتى شريرة وهتجبينا وره بقول لمينا انا مش بفكر غير فى الخطوبة بس ومش بفكر فى بعدين زعق فيا وقالى الخطوبة دى اخرتها ايه مش جواز وخدى عندك الكلام اللى كان بينقط سكر:closedeye
> شريرة :11azy:
> محدش يسمع كلامها :smil8:



*ههههههههه يخرب عقلك انتى روحتى قولتيله كده :11azy:
مش كنتى تعمليهاله مفاجأه احسن :99: 
خلاص بقى رووووحى اتجوزى انتى حره بس متقوليش انى مش نصحتك :closedeye*


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Apsoti

كليمو نذار وشاعر المنتدى فظيع فى كلاماته ووصفة بحب اوى اقراله بسيب الارض كلها واطير زى النسمة فى وسط جنة

*ههههههههههههههههه
اصبحت ملزم تنزيل قصيدة سريعاً من جراء كلامك دة
مشكورة يا ست الكل..
 *
*


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا صديقى عيش مع الاحداث ياريت لو منتعبكش تعملنا تصميم
> للكنيسة
> وجملة واحدة
> ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​



حضروه تلاتة تقريباً
تحب نحطهم بموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> حضروه تلاتة تقريباً
> تحب نحطهم بموضوع



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155775


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> كوبتك مرمر تحفتى ماى لاف قصة حب بدائت من سنة وانشاء الله هتيجى تتقدم قريب ولا ناوى تخلع يعم انتا:yahoo:
> 
> بنت العدرا سكر كدا بحسها هادية بس لما بتمسك فى مارو بتقلب كتير :a63:



*ياباشاااااااا عيب انا أقدر أخلع برضه 
قريب هتلاقينى على باب البيت بس زحقلى انتى بس مينا :99:
ههههههه
ربنا يخليكى ليا ياحبى 
وبالنسبة للبت نوسا عاوزاكى تعرفى بس يا ميرنا
انى انا اللى بظهر الناس على حقيقتها :t30:
ميييييييييين دى اللى هادية يابنتى قولى كلام غير ده 
تحبى أفرجكك على الهدوء ؟؟؟ :t30:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ياباشاااااااا عيب انا أقدر أخلع برضه
> قريب هتلاقينى على باب البيت بس زحقلى انتى بس مينا :99:
> ههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى ليا ياحبى
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس يابت هى مرنون قالت انى هادية
 اسكتى بقى عدييييييييها:heat:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس يابت هى مرنون قالت انى هادية
> اسكتى بقى عدييييييييها:heat:
> ​


*أرشينى وأعديها :heat:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أرشينى وأعديها :heat:
> *​


لالالالالالالالالالالا اجرى بقى 
ماتعديهاش برضه هفضل هادية 30:
​


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههه يخرب عقلك انتى روحتى قولتيله كده :11azy:*
> *مش كنتى تعمليهاله مفاجأه احسن :99: *
> *خلاص بقى رووووحى اتجوزى انتى حره بس متقوليش انى مش نصحتك :closedeye*


لا افادك الله لما اول نصيحة سمعت ما لذ وطاب امال بقى لو عملت بيها هيجرالى ايه :smil8:


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ياباشاااااااا عيب انا أقدر أخلع برضه *
> 
> *قريب هتلاقينى على باب البيت بس زحقلى انتى بس مينا :99:*
> *ههههههه*
> ...


اخس عليكى اخس يا مارو مكنش العشم طاب البس دبلتين لكن مفناش من زحلقة :smil8:
ماشى يعم


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده بسجل اعجابى بريا الشهيره بكاندى ههههه رفيقة الدرب الطويل ربنا يا رب يفرحها بولادها
> كمان مرنوون االتحفه ربنا يفرحها ويفرحنا بيها قريب
> جاورجيوس ابو خدمه جميله وكلها بركه ربنا يتمم شفاه ويفرح قلبه
> الياس السريانى من الشخصيات الجميله ربنا يبارك خدمته
> ...


*ميرسى لك يا روح قلبى 
انتى اللى بجد مهما الواحد فضل يتكلم 
من هنا للصبح مش حيقدر يوصف اعجابه 
من خدمتك هنا وتعبك
وتحملك لناس كتيير
فى عصبيتهم والطلبات 
ربنا يعوضك ويقف معاكى 
*​


----------



## ponponayah (4 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> بونبونايه بجد بدون مجامله بحسها رقيقه جدا





*ميرسى خاااااااالص يا ميرو
دا بس من زوقك يا حبيبتى :love45:
انتى اللى عسولة ورقيقة اوى اوى*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

احب اسجل اعجابي وحبي

للعضوه اللي غايبه بقالها فتره عننا

وهي


توتااااااااااااااااا

بنوته عسل وكلها حب وبساطه

وبحس من كلامها بالي في قلبها

ربنا يسعدها يارب ويطمني عليها قريب​


----------



## ارووجة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده بسجل اعجابى بريا الشهيره بكاندى ههههه رفيقة الدرب الطويل ربنا يا رب يفرحها بولادها
> كمان مرنوون االتحفه ربنا يفرحها ويفرحنا بيها قريب
> جاورجيوس ابو خدمه جميله وكلها بركه ربنا يتمم شفاه ويفرح قلبه
> الياس السريانى من الشخصيات الجميله ربنا يبارك خدمته
> ...




ميرسي كتيرررررررر حبيبتي ياغالية ^_^ 
هالكلام فرحني كتير
ربنا يخليكي لينا  ياغالية


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ميرسى لك يا روح قلبى
> انتى اللى بجد مهما الواحد فضل يتكلم
> من هنا للصبح مش حيقدر يوصف اعجابه
> من خدمتك هنا وتعبك
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى يا جميله انتى
محبتك دى غاليه اوووى عندى صدقينى
صليلى ربنا يقدرنى اكتر واكتر على الخدمه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي كتيرررررررر حبيبتي ياغالية ^_^
> هالكلام فرحني كتير
> ربنا يخليكي لينا  ياغالية



*حبيبة قلبى انتى عارفه غلاوتك عندنا كلنا
ربنا يفرحك ويسندك يا غاليتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*النهارده بسجل اعجابى بابو تربووو شخص جميل بجد كله ذوق واخلاق فوق الوصف 
وبمايكل كوكو لنشاطه وحبه للمنتدى واهتمامه بانه يساعد فى الخدمه حقيقى شىء جميل
وجيلى مشرفتنا الغاليه حبيبة قلبى لرقتها وروحها الجميله وهى بتوحشنى جدااااا لما بتغيب
وسونى ابووو دم شربات بجد بجد ليه اوقات تعليقات  بتموتنى  من الضحك ربنا يفرحه دايما ويفضل منورنا بروحه الحلوه دى
وتووووين بحب حبه للخدمه وصراحته فى الرد على اى موضوع واكيد بحب جدااا اتابع كتاباته ربنا يوفقه
واكييييييييد هرجع تانى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> وبمايكل كوكو لنشاطه وحبه للمنتدى واهتمامه بانه يساعد فى الخدمه حقيقى شىء جميل​*




*ربنا يخليكي يا دندن
انا بتعلم منك طبعا
انتي الخير والبركه كلها
ميرسي لزؤقك ومجاملتك الجميله*​


----------



## sony_33 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده بسجل اعجابى بابو تربووو شخص جميل بجد كله ذوق واخلاق فوق الوصف
> وبمايكل كوكو لنشاطه وحبه للمنتدى واهتمامه بانه يساعد فى الخدمه حقيقى شىء جميل
> وجيلى مشرفتنا الغاليه حبيبة قلبى لرقتها وروحها الجميله وهى بتوحشنى جدااااا لما بتغيب
> وسونى ابووو دم شربات بجد بجد ليه اوقات تعليقات  بتموتنى  من الضحك ربنا يفرحه دايما ويفضل منورنا بروحه الحلوه دى
> ...


*الله يخليكى
دنتى الى زى العسل 
ربنا يسعدك دايما
شكرا لكلامك الجميل
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا دندن
> انا بتعلم منك طبعا
> انتي الخير والبركه كلها
> ميرسي لزؤقك ومجاملتك الجميله*​



*لا يا ميكى دى مش مجامله انت تستحق واكتر كمان
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## ponponayah (5 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> 
> وبونبانية عسووولة وبقولك انا مش بتاعت تعارف انا هقابلك على طووووول وقريب كمان
> هههههه:99:
> *​





*هههههههههههههههههه تنورى يا قمر
بس اللى يرجع فى كلامة ومش يجى هو حر :nunu0000:
ميرسى خالص يا مرمر انتى اللى عسولة ودمك زى العسل 
وكفاية بقى علشان النمل :t30:*​


----------



## جارجيوس (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الياس السرياني اخ عزيز على قلبي

دونا نبيل الي دائما" بتتفقدنا 

مارسلينو

جيوفاني الرائعه و المرحه

النهيسي صاحب الصور الرائعه

اختي الكبيره كاندي 

جاست ممبر 

كوكو مان

الاخت الحبيبه راجعه ليسوع لها فتره طويله غايبه عن المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عنها

رد روز (روسيتتا )

و العزيز كليمو​


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> الياس السرياني اخ عزيز على قلبي
> 
> دونا نبيل الي دائما" بتتفقدنا
> 
> ...



*جارجيوس اخي الغالي 
ربنا يبارك فيك 

و انت من الشخصيات الطيبة في المنتدى 
سلام المسيح يكون معك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *الله يخليكى
> دنتى الى زى العسل
> ربنا يسعدك دايما
> شكرا لكلامك الجميل
> *​



*ميرررسى يا سونى ربنا يخليك ويديم المحبه بيننا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> الياس السرياني اخ عزيز على قلبي
> 
> دونا نبيل الي دائما" بتتفقدنا
> 
> ...



*بفتقدكوا دايما لانكم غاليين عندى 
ميرررسى اخى الغالى 
ربنا معاك *


----------



## جارجيوس (6 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بفتقدكوا دايما لانكم غاليين عندى
> ميرررسى اخى الغالى
> ربنا معاك *



و انت يا دونا غاليه علينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> و انت يا دونا غاليه علينا



*ربنا يديم عليا نعمة محبتكوا امين *


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*طبعا اسجل اعجابي بجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي على قلبي و اخص بالذكر منهم 

روك حسن التصرف و الادارة
كوبتيك مان محترم و غالي برضه  
دونا حنونة جدا 
ميرنا طيبة قوي و ربنا يفرحها قريب 
أمة بنت البلد بحبها و بحترم رأيها
كاندي بحب الرقة فيها 
بنت العدرا اخت غالية 
النهيسى اخ غالي 
جرجس متابع لمواضيعي و بحترم رايه جدااااا
جارجيوس طيب و ابن البلد 
كريستيان خوفه على الاعضاء و سؤاله الدائم 
روزي و روكا كتاكيت المنتدى
اني بل مهضووووومة 
كليمو واعي و محترم جدا 
كوكو مان واحشني 
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *طبعا اسجل اعجابي بجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي على قلبي و اخص بالذكر منهم
> 
> روك حسن التصرف و الادارة
> كوبتيك مان محترم و غالي برضه
> ...



*حنونه لانى بحبك يا قمرررايتى بجد :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *طبعا اسجل اعجابي بجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي على قلبي و اخص بالذكر منهم ​*
> 
> *روك حسن التصرف و الادارة*
> *كوبتيك مان محترم و غالي برضه *
> ...


 

ههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

انتي عسوله خالص


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *طبعا اسجل اعجابي بجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي على قلبي و اخص بالذكر منهم
> 
> روك حسن التصرف و الادارة
> كوبتيك مان محترم و غالي برضه
> ...


ميييييييييرسى خالص ليكى يا وردة المنتدى
​


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حنونه لانى بحبك يا قمرررايتى بجد :Love_Mailbox:*


*و انا بحبك دون دون :t25:​*


روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> انتي عسوله خالص


*انتي العسل يا روزي ​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ميييييييييرسى خالص ليكى يا وردة المنتدى
> ​



*نورتي يا قمرة ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (6 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *طبعا اسجل اعجابي بجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي على قلبي و اخص بالذكر منهم
> 
> روك حسن التصرف و الادارة
> كوبتيك مان محترم و غالي برضه
> ...



كلك زوق يا روز​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي

بأرق بنات معانا في المنتدي

وبجد بحبهم من قلبي وبعتبرهم اخواتي الصغيرين

وهما

كاترين 

رقيقة خالص ودماغها بتعجبني في طريقة تفكيرها من الاخر بنوته زي العسل

دارك

عاقله جدا ومنوره المنتدي ومن جوه شخصية طيوبه خالص

رافي

مش بتدخل كتير لكن معروفه لانها بنوته زوق ومحبوبه من الجميع وروحها حلوه جدا​


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> كلك زوق يا روز​


*
مررررسي يا جارجيوس 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> بأرق بنات معانا في المنتدي​
> وبجد بحبهم من قلبي وبعتبرهم اخواتي الصغيرين​
> ...


 



*ميرسيييييي اوي يا روزي على الكلام الجميل ده*
*وانا بعتبرك زي اختي وبحبك اوي  وبتعجبيني اوي من كل حاجة بشخصيتك القوية والطيبة اوي*

*واسجل اعجابكي بكل اصدقائي الي بحبهم اوي*

*شكرا يا روزي للموضوع الرائع*
*لك كل التحية..*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


 
ميرسي ياكليمو يافنان
انت كمان شخصيه رائعه
والمنتدي كله معجب بشخصيتك
وانت من الاشخاص اللي انا
معجبه بيها في المنتدي
عمل رئع يافنان


----------



## tamav maria (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي ملاك المنتدي
النيهسي صاحب الصور المميزه
كليمو الفنان العبقري وصديق كل المنتدي
تاسوني الحبوبه المرحه
روكا الطيبه الهاديه في كلامها


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ميرسيييييي اوي يا روزي على الكلام الجميل ده*
> 
> *وانا بعتبرك زي اختي وبحبك اوي وبتعجبيني اوي من كل حاجة بشخصيتك القوية والطيبة اوي*​
> *واسجل اعجابكي بكل اصدقائي الي بحبهم اوي*​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي

دي اقل حاجه بجد ممكن اقولها فيكي

انتي عسوله خالص وكلك رقه

ربنا يسعد كل اوقاتك  امووووووواه

علي الهوا مباشرة ههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> روزي ملاك المنتدي
> النيهسي صاحب الصور المميزه
> كليمو الفنان العبقري وصديق كل المنتدي
> تاسوني الحبوبه المرحه
> روكا الطيبه الهاديه في كلامها


 

ميرسي ليكي يا ارق واجمل نيتا

انتي اللي ملاك وزي العسل كمان

كفايه انك دايما بتدافعي عني لما الكوبه بيرخم عليا ههههههههه

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبي


----------



## tamav maria (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا ارق واجمل نيتا
> 
> انتي اللي ملاك وزي العسل كمان
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه
ايوه صحيح ياروزي
فين الولا مايكل مش باين 
هو فين


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ايوه صحيح ياروزي
> فين الولا مايكل مش باين
> هو فين


 

هههههههههه احسن انه مش باين هههههههههه

هو عنده شغل الصبح

وبيترمي علي النت بليل ههههههههههه احسن احسن مريحنا منه ههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي
> 
> دي اقل حاجه بجد ممكن اقولها فيكي
> 
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليكي *
*وليكي برضه موااااااااااااه على الهواء مباشرة*
*ومن الازاعه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ربنا يخليكي *
> *وليكي برضه موااااااااااااه على الهواء مباشرة*
> ...


 

هههههههههه تسلميلي يا قمراية انتي


----------



## kalimooo (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أشكرك كليمو على محبتك للجميع
> وعلى خدمتك
> إنت فعلا إنسان عندك محبة وخدوم وتعطى من وقتك الكثير للمنتدى وللأعضاء
> ولا تتأخر عن أى طلب
> ...



هيدي واجباتنا 

ميرسي كتير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> فين الولا مايكل مش باين
> هو فين



*حد بينادي عليا​*


روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه احسن انه مش باين هههههههههه
> 
> هو عنده شغل الصبح
> 
> وبيترمي علي النت بليل ههههههههههه احسن احسن مريحنا منه ههههههههههه


*
ههههههههههههه
حسابي معاكي بعدين يا نصه
الاسبوع ده عندي شغل بليل
وبترمي ع النت طول النهار
عقبال لما نرتاح منك يا نصه
وعلي يدي يا شابه :ranting:*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *حسابي معاكي بعدين يا نصه*
> *الاسبوع ده عندي شغل بليل*
> *وبترمي ع النت طول النهار*
> ...


 

*لالا مسمحلكش تكلم حبيبتي كدة*
:nunu0000:
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*أسجل أعجابي بـــ

مايكل ماكس لزؤقه
فادي جميل لطيبه قلبه
TADO2010 ( تادرس )لأشعاره الجميله زيه
GOSPEL OF TRUTH بنت بلد
مورا مارون لقلبها الكبير
back_2_zero أختي الصغيره
أم جورج ممتي الفنانه
الملكة العراقية لرقتها
جيلان هاديه ومثقفه
Twin لخفه دمه وطيبته
فيتا وتويتي ربنا يخليهم لبعض
نغم هاديه وعاقله
​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حد بينادي عليا*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههه

كركر كر كر 

تصدق ضحكتني ياض يا كوبه

هش يا واد يلا لفجرك ههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *لالا مسمحلكش تكلم حبيبتي كدة*
> :nunu0000:
> ​




*شكل الضحايا هيزيدوا ضحيه 
خليها تنفعك بقي يابت :spor22:*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *لالا مسمحلكش تكلم حبيبتي كدة*
> 
> :nunu0000:​


 

هههههههههه انتي اللي حبيبتي يا كاتي يا قمر:Love_Mailbox:

كابسه يا كوووووووووووبه انت يا ميكي هههههههههههههه:spor22:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> كركر كر كر
> 
> تصدق ضحكتني ياض يا كوبه
> ...




*بكلم محمد سعد يا ااخواتي
وطبعا فهمني يا نصه :t9:
كلك بق وبس يابت
ولا تقدري تعملي حاجه *​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بكلم محمد سعد يا ااخواتي*
> *وطبعا فهمني يا نصه :t9:*
> *كلك بق وبس يابت*
> 
> *ولا تقدري تعملي حاجه *​


 

ههههههههههههه هع هع هع

مش هرد عليك يا سم انت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه هع هع هع
> 
> مش هرد عليك يا سم انت




*ههههههههههههه
كده يبقي فهمت قصدي يا نصه
تحبي اسيح بقي للشعب كله
ولا الطيب احسن*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *كده يبقي فهمت قصدي يا نصه*
> *تحبي اسيح بقي للشعب كله*
> 
> *ولا الطيب احسن*​


 

هههههههههه ليه هي زبده ههههههههههه

الطيب احسن وحسنين هههههههههه:a82::spor22:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ليه هي زبده ههههههههههه
> 
> الطيب احسن وحسنين هههههههههه:a82::spor22:




*ههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا نصه
مش هقول حاجه
مشكلتي في قلبي الطيب والحنين :smile01*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ماشي يا نصه*
> *مش هقول حاجه*
> 
> *مشكلتي في قلبي الطيب والحنين :smile01*​


 

ههههههههههه ضحكتني تاني يا ابو كلب حنين انت ههههههههه:dntknw:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكل الضحايا هيزيدوا ضحيه *
> 
> *خليها تنفعك بقي يابت :spor22:*​


 

*وانت مالك اصلا تنفعني ولا متنفعنيش*
*مااااااااشي هنشوق شغلنا معاك :t30:*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه انتي اللي حبيبتي يا كاتي يا قمر:Love_Mailbox:
> 
> كابسه يا كوووووووووووبه انت يا ميكي هههههههههههههه:spor22:


 


*ههههههههههههههه*
*تسلميلي يا قمري 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ضحكتني تاني يا ابو كلب حنين انت ههههههههه:dntknw:



*اسمها قلب مش كلب
يخرب بيت التعليم المجاني :beee:*​


++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *وانت مالك اصلا تنفعني ولا متنفعنيش*
> *مااااااااشي هنشوق شغلنا معاك :t30:*​



*وريني يا بت انتي كمان
انتي بق زيها
ولا تقدروا تعملوا حاجه*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسمها قلب مش كلب*
> *يخرب بيت التعليم المجاني :beee:*​
> 
> 
> ...


 



*احنا هنعمل حاجاااااات كتيييرة*
*انت اصبر بس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *احنا هنعمل حاجاااااات كتيييرة*
> *انت اصبر بس
> 
> 
> ...




*طب بسرعه والنبي
عشان مستعجل

صحيح توقيعك جميل جدا*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب بسرعه والنبي*
> *عشان مستعجل*​
> 
> 
> *صحيح توقيعك جميل جدا*​


 


*لاااااااا مستعجل على ايه بس*
*خلااص انسا هنخليها مفاجأه *
*



*



*ميرسي اوي *
*وصحيح وتوقيعك جميل برضه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *لاااااااا مستعجل على ايه بس*
> *خلااص انسا هنخليها مفاجأه *
> *
> 
> ...



*احب انا المفاجأت
اما نشوف يا كاتي

ميرسي ياقمر
ده زؤقك اللي حلو*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *وانت مالك اصلا تنفعني ولا متنفعنيش*
> 
> *مااااااااشي هنشوق شغلنا معاك :t30:*​


 

هههههههههههه يا عسولتي انتي يا كاتي


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *احنا هنعمل حاجاااااات كتيييرة*
> 
> 
> *انت اصبر بس
> ...


 

هههههههههه خليه لحد ما يجرب ويقول حقي برقبتي ههههههههههه:spor22:


----------



## Twin (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممكن أبقي أسجل أعجابي ....*
*ممكن أحجز دور *​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *ممكن أبقي أسجل أعجابي ....*​
> 
> *ممكن أحجز دور *​


 

ههههههههههههه طبعا ممكن يا باشا

اتفضل في اي وقت دورك موجود:yaka:


----------



## govany shenoda (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> الياس السرياني اخ عزيز على قلبي​
> 
> دونا نبيل الي دائما" بتتفقدنا ​
> مارسلينو​
> ...


 
جارجيوس اخي الغالي 
ميرسي خالص
و انت من الشخصيات الطيبة والجميله هنا  في المنتدى 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا حسجل اعجابى بشخصيات مش عارفة متكررة ولا
سيمون دى قلبى وبجد لها معزة خاصة فى قلبى 
نيفو اختى الكبيرة واغلى الناس عندى وبحبها اوى
روزى سكرة وبجد بحبها اوى وتحس انها صديقة بجد
روكا شقية بس عسولة اوى وتتحب بسرعة
اكليل دى روحى طيوبة اوى وتتحب بسرعة
مارسلينو شخصية محبوبة وجدع اوى وتحس انه قريب منك اوى
عياد انسسان بجد خدوم بمعنى الكلمة ومش بيتاخر فى انه يقولك معلومة او يحذرك
رافى بنوتة زى السكر وعسولة وطيوبة اوى
جورجينا قمة الطيبة وتحس انك بتكلم حد تعرفه من سنين وتلاقيها ملكت قلبك فجاة 
انى بل عسولة اوى ومحبوبة من الكل
بابا فخرى طيوب اوى ودايما يشجع الكل وانسان صادق بجد 
كرستيان تحس ان قلبه ابيض اوى وطيوب خالص وحبوب
ريد روز سكرة اوى وتحس انها مش بتحب تزعل حد ولا تكسف حد ورقيقة اوى
دونا سكرة اوى وتحس انها قريبة منك ولو عوزتها فى حاجة مش بتتاخر وبتقبل وجهة نظر الكل مهما كانت 
تونى دمه شربات وطيب اوى وتحس انه اخ لك بجد
كوكو طيوب اوووووووى لكن بحسه حزين حبة 
مايكل كوكو رخم بس جدع اوى وبيخاف على الكل ربنا معاه 
جونا عسول اوى وجدع ويقف جنبك ع طول
فتون دى قلبى وقمة الطيبة والحنية والرقة 
ماجد انسان طيب لابعد الحدود وحبوب 
سندرا بحبها كتير 
بونى رقيقة اوى
فيتو روح قلبى وشقية اوى بس تموووووت فيها على طول كدة
بنت العدرا نوسة حبيبتى تتحب من اول مرة تكلمها فيها عسولة يا خواتى
كوكى قمراية وحبوبة اوى اوى
جرجس انسان كويس اوى ودايما بسيسال عن الكل مش بيتاخر 
ابو تربو خادم ممتاز ونشيط اوى
تاسونى كوينا شقية بحب شقاوتها ومرحها وحبوبة خالص
جيوفانى عسولة برضه وحبوبة
مرمر الشقية والحبوبة اوى
ماما هابى روحها الطيبة ومحبتها للكل 
ماما مونيكا افتقادها لنا وخوفها علينا
دول اللى فكراهم كلهم 
ياريت مكنش نسيت حد
ولو افتكرت اكيد لى عودة
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا حسجل اعجابى بشخصيات مش عارفة متكررة ولا
> سيمون دى قلبى وبجد لها معزة خاصة فى قلبى
> نيفو اختى الكبيرة واغلى الناس عندى وبحبها اوى
> روزى سكرة وبجد بحبها اوى وتحس انها صديقة بجد
> ...



 ربنا يخليكى يا دودو:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا حسجل اعجابى بشخصيات مش عارفة متكررة ولا*​
> *سيمون دى قلبى وبجد لها معزة خاصة فى قلبى *
> *نيفو اختى الكبيرة واغلى الناس عندى وبحبها اوى*
> *روزى سكرة وبجد بحبها اوى وتحس انها صديقة بجد*
> ...


 

ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي علي كلامك العسل زيك

ليا الشرف بصداقتك دي يا قمر

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا حسجل اعجابى بشخصيات مش عارفة متكررة ولا
> سيمون دى قلبى وبجد لها معزة خاصة فى قلبى
> نيفو اختى الكبيرة واغلى الناس عندى وبحبها اوى
> روزى سكرة وبجد بحبها اوى وتحس انها صديقة بجد
> ...



*ميرررسى يا ديدى يا قمررر على محبتك الكبيره دى ويا رب اكون  مستحقاها :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا حسجل اعجابى بشخصيات مش عارفة متكررة ولا
> سيمون دى قلبى وبجد لها معزة خاصة فى قلبى
> نيفو اختى الكبيرة واغلى الناس عندى وبحبها اوى
> روزى سكرة وبجد بحبها اوى وتحس انها صديقة بجد
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا اخواتى على عسلك انتى يا قمرتى
ميرسى بجد كلك ذوق ​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ياروزى 
طبعا من اول الشخصات اعجبى 
بكى وموضوعتك الجميلة الرقية 
من اجمل البنات الموجدين بجد
شخصيات كتير كلهم حلوين 
خدمتهم ممتازة ومحبين جدا 
بجد خايفة اقول اسماء انسى حد فيهم 
بجد كلكم  رائعين جدا بحبكم كلكم 
كلكم ذوق وطيبين وبنات قمرات وجمال
وشباب مهذبين ومحترامين بجد 
خدمتكم كلها محبه وطيبه 
جميع الخدام فى منتدى الكنيسة 
من ادارة والنائبين والمشرفين 
والمباركين والاعضاء كلهم روحهم 
جميلة جدا ومميزين فى كل شئ 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا بجد
رائعين جدا واجمل الاصدقاء 
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا حسجل اعجابى بشخصيات مش عارفة متكررة ولا
> سيمون دى قلبى وبجد لها معزة خاصة فى قلبى
> نيفو اختى الكبيرة واغلى الناس عندى وبحبها اوى
> روزى سكرة وبجد بحبها اوى وتحس انها صديقة بجد
> ...





​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ياروزى
> طبعا من اول الشخصات اعجبى
> بكى وموضوعتك الجميلة الرقية
> من اجمل البنات الموجدين بجد
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا ارق نور في المنتدي

انا كمان معجبة بمحبتك الجميلة دي وزوقك

انتي من الشخصيات اللي بعتز بصدقاتهم

ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك دايما يا حبيبتي


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا حسجل اعجابى بشخصيات مش عارفة متكررة ولا*​


 انت الرقيقة خالص يا ديدي...

ربنا يبارك عمرك يا غالية...


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا دودو:Love_Mailbox:​


*ويخليكى لى يا كوكى :Valentine_Heart:
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي علي كلامك العسل زيك
> 
> ليا الشرف بصداقتك دي يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك



*ميرسى لك يا حبى
دى حقيقة مش كلام
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا ديدى يا قمررر على محبتك الكبيره دى ويا رب اكون  مستحقاها :love_mailbox:*



*اكيد تستحقيها يا سكرة 
ربنا يعوض محبتك دى وخدمتك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​


*ميرسى عياد 
صورة حلوة
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انت الرقيقة خالص يا ديدي...
> 
> ربنا يبارك عمرك يا غالية...



ميرسى لك يا كرستيان 
يسوع معاك ويباركك 
​


----------



## النور الجديد (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> [
> النهارده هتكلم عن مين ميييييين
> اااه مرموره مشرفتنا الشقيه اللى زى العسل
> وكوكى قمرايتى الغاليه بموت فيها بجد
> ...


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا حسجل اعجابى بشخصيات مش عارفة متكررة ولا
> سيمون دى قلبى وبجد لها معزة خاصة فى قلبى
> نيفو اختى الكبيرة واغلى الناس عندى وبحبها اوى
> روزى سكرة وبجد بحبها اوى وتحس انها صديقة بجد
> ...



*ديدي صدقيني انتي السكرة 
مرررررسي يا عسل لانك فكراني 

ربنا يخليكي يا عسولة المنتدى :new8: ​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> > [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> *تاسونى كوينا شقية بحب شقاوتها ومرحها وحبوبة خالص*




شكرا يا ديدى يا قمر 

لكلامك الحلو وزوقك​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا حسجل اعجابى بشخصيات مش عارفة متكررة ولا*​
> *سيمون دى قلبى وبجد لها معزة خاصة فى قلبى *
> *نيفو اختى الكبيرة واغلى الناس عندى وبحبها اوى*
> *روزى سكرة وبجد بحبها اوى وتحس انها صديقة بجد*
> ...


_ :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22: مستعدين للقتال يا فندم_
_ههههههههههههههه_
_عثل يا ديدى انتى من احلى الشخصيات اللى عرفتها  بجد_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *
> مايكل كوكو رخم بس جدع اوى وبيخاف على الكل ربنا معاه
> *​




*ميرسي ليكي يا ديدي
انتي اخت عزيزه ليا
ربنا يحميكي ويباركك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

ده فى اتفاق يا مايكل

انك رخم قولتش انا حاجة هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ده فى اتفاق يا مايكل
> 
> انك رخم قولتش انا حاجة هههههههههه




*روحي ذاكري يابت :ranting:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> *روحي ذاكري يابت :ranting:*




متغيرش الموضوع يا مايكل ههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متغيرش الموضوع يا مايكل ههههههههههه​




*هههههههههههه

سووووسه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> *هههههههههههه
> 
> سووووسه*




من بعض ما عندكم يا مايكل



> *روحي ذاكري يابت :ranting:*




اسكت مش انا امبارح ذاكرت

بس اوعى تفهمنى غلط ده عشان انهاردة كان عندى امتحان 

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> من بعض ما عندكم يا مايكل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هو امبارح بس يختي
طول عمرك دحيحه
بس ايه الامتحان اللي في اول السنه ده
انتي عكس الناس ولا ايه
صحيح كووينا والاجر ع الله*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> *هو امبارح بس يختي
> طول عمرك دحيحه
> بس ايه الامتحان اللي في اول السنه ده
> انتي عكس الناس ولا ايه
> صحيح كووينا والاجر ع الله*




واخد عنى فكرة وحشة اوووى

انا بحب اذاكر يوم الامتحان

عشان احس ان مفيش مفر وانى بذاكر غصب عنى هههههههههههههه

اول السنة ايه كل سنة وانت طيب ده امتحان ميد ترم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> واخد عنى فكرة وحشة اوووى
> 
> انا بحب اذاكر يوم الامتحان
> 
> ...




*الايام بتجري بسرعه ولا ايه*​


----------



## Twin (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنا هبدأ بتسجيل أعجابي ....*
*بس شخصية شخصية أنا بقي فاضي ونقول علي سنة مش مهم *​ 
*هبدأ وكالعادي بروك -حفاظاً علي موقعي-*​ 
*روك أنا بسجل أعجابي بيه كونه شخصية قيادية وحازمة وكثيراً يغلب عقله علي قلبه*
*الخدمة تقتل المشاعر ... وكل ده رغم صغر سنة*
*وطموح كمان ومش متسرع وعنده بلان كويس ماشي عليه ومنظم فيه بس مشكله وقته بايظ *
*وده ليه أسبابه هو أدري بيها*
*وطيب كمان وجدع بس جدعنة العراقيين مش المصريين طبعاً هههههههههه*​ 
*وكل ال فات ده عن قرب روك يعتبر من اصدقائي القريبين أوي مني هنا ومن أقدمهم *
*وطبعاً دة بعيد عن الأخوة في الرب *​ 
*ده واحد وأنتظروا الثاني ..... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أنا هبدأ بتسجيل أعجابي ....*
> *بس شخصية شخصية أنا بقي فاضي ونقول علي سنة مش مهم *
> 
> *هبدأ وكالعادي بروك -حفاظاً علي موقعي-*
> ...




وعليكم السلام يا حج ههههههههههه

منور يا توين


----------



## My Rock (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الأحبة في المسيح،

نشاطكم الرائع في الموضوع و ضيق وقتي حال دون مقدرتي على التعليق على كلماتكم الرائع التي تبعث في النفس التشجيع و ترسم على الوجه أبتسامة..

عذراً فكثرة محبتكم تفوق وقتي و بالتالي لا أستطيع التعليق على كلمة رائعة كتبتوها بحقي،، فإعجابي هو بكل شخص بذل الوقت و الفكر، ترك المحبة تخط سطور ردوده، في حقي و حق أي شخص ثاني في المنتدى.. إعجابي بهذه المحبة التي مهم إختلفنا في الرأي، تبقى أساس وحدتنا، إعجابي بهذا الإنتماء الواحد في المسيح يسوع الذي يجمعنا من مختلف أماكنا و مختلف جنيساتنا و أعمارنا..

كلماتكم الرائعة بحق الإدارة هو نبع للإستمرار.. إعجابكم في المشرفين هو تأكيد لكونهم الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب..

شكراً من أجل محبتكم الغالية التي أصلي دوماً أن يديمها المسيح..


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> 
> نشاطكم الرائع في الموضوع و ضيق وقتي حال دون مقدرتي على التعليق على كلماتكم الرائع التي تبعث في النفس التشجيع و ترسم على الوجه أبتسامة..
> 
> ...





شكرا ليك يا روك علي مرورك وكلامك الجميل ده

وفعلا كلامك كله صح

وربنا يديم المحبة بين الجميع


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> 
> نشاطكم الرائع في الموضوع و ضيق وقتي حال دون مقدرتي على التعليق على كلماتكم الرائع التي تبعث في النفس التشجيع و ترسم على الوجه أبتسامة..
> 
> ...



*يكفي ان اساس وحدتنا هو المسيح له المجد 
ربنا يخليك يا زعيم و يديمك للمنتدى و يقويك اكتر و اكتر لايصال رسالة السلام التي هي رسالة المسيح ​*


----------



## ponponayah (8 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *
> بونى رقيقة اوى
> *​




*بتكسفينى يا ديدى كدا :08:
ميرسى خااااااااالص يا قمر
انتى اللى رقيقة وجميلة اوى*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي

بكريستيان 

بجد صديق غالي اوي علي قلبي

كفايه سؤاله المستمر عني وعن كل اصحابه بالمنتدي

بيشعرني ان الدنيا لسه فيها اصدقاء بيخافوا علي بعض ويحبوا بعض

حقيقي اتشرفت بمعرفته وبعتز بصداقته الجميلة دي

ربنا يفرح قلبه ويسعده​


----------



## ponponayah (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا جييييييييييييييييييت تانى :99:
وبسجل أعجابى بشخصيات من المنتدى بجد زى العسل
ونقول :66:

النور الجديد  عسولة اووى

lovely dove  وحشتنى جدااا
M a r i a m  وحشنى الرغى معاها اوى

mikel coco  أخ جدع جداا 

راجعة ليسوع  وحشتنى  ووحشنى تواجدها فى المنتدى واشعارها

سيمون بنت ربنا  عسولة وطيوبة اوووووووى

tasoni queena  شقية جدااااا وعسولة جداا جداا

totty  حد جميل اوى
vetaa  صديقتى اللى بحب اناغشها :08:

yousteka   بنوته زى العسل


FADY_TEMON  شخصية جميلة ومرنم رائع

grges monir  دايما بيتخانق ومش عارفة لية :t26:
بس أخ زى العسل

just member  هادى اوى وطيب جداا

KOKOMAN   بجد شخصية جميلة وحد محترم اوى اوى 
وليا عووووووووودة مرة تانى​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

احب اسجل اعجابي

بشخصيات يمكن دخولهم قليل في المنتدي لكنهم في قلوبنا موجودين


نيفين رمزي بنوته زووووووووووق جدا وحساسه اوي وكتاباتها تحفه

سيمون بنت ربنا لذيذة في التعامل وعسوله

راجعة ليسوع وحشتني اوي وبتمني اشوفها قريب منورانا زي الاول

ميسووو عسل اوي اوي وبموت فيها وبجد وحشتني​


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

احب اسجل اعجابي

بالعضوه الجميلة

الملكة العراقية كلها رقة ومواضيعها تحفه وزوق خالص


وبوني شخصية جميلة وعسوله خالص واتشرفت بمعرفتها


مرمر المشرفة الجميلة دي حبيبة قلبي وبموت فيهاااااااااااا ​


----------



## grges monir (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*
grges monir  دايما بيتخانق ومش عارفة لية :t26:
بس أخ زى العسل*
*ميرسى بونى انك فاكرانى
بس  انا  بتخانق دايما
امممم  طيب اقترى بقى  هاتقولى اية ههههه
*


----------



## max mike (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع فكرته جميلة ياروزى

وانا بسجل اعجابى بشخصية الزعيم روك ربنا يباركه لانه قدوة فى الخدمة وفى كل شئ

ومش انا بس اكيد اغلب الاعضاء سجلوا اعجابهم بيه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*النهارده بسجل اعجابى بجنود الخفاء العاملين لمجد اسم الرب 
مولكا مولكان العاشق لكلمة الكتاب والفارس المدافع عن اسم المسيح .. ربنا يبارك خدمته
صوت الرب الخادم صاحب الاسلوب الرائع فى الحوار .. ربنا يباركه 
M a K a R i O u S شخصيه رائعه وابن للمسيح عن حق .. ربنا يبارم حياته
اغريغوريوس اللى كلنا راقبناه وهو بيكبر وبيتطور وبقى محاور له وجود وخدمه جميله .. ربنا يستخدمه لمجده اكتر واكتر
وبالتأكيد ليا عوده ...​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا دونا على الكلمات الجميلة دي ومجاملاتك الرقيقة و اللي مستاهلش أكون نصف واحدة منها
ربنا يعطي كل المسيحيين الغيرة والنار القلبية ليتذكروا أنهم أولاد الشهداء والإيمان بالدم بدء من المسيح نفسه إلى كل شهيد ، فهذا أكثر ما يحزنني ، أن اجد مسيحي لا يبالي بالدراسة ولا بالدفاع عن الحق

شكرا دونا ويارب أكون عند حسن هذه الكلمات الكبيرة جدا علىّ


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> شكرا دونا على الكلمات الجميلة دي ومجاملاتك الرقيقة و اللي مستاهلش أكون نصف واحدة منها
> ربنا يعطي كل المسيحيين الغيرة والنار القلبية ليتذكروا أنهم أولاد الشهداء والإيمان بالدم بدء من المسيح نفسه إلى كل شهيد ، فهذا أكثر ما يحزنني ، أن اجد مسيحي لا يبالي بالدراسة ولا بالدفاع عن الحق
> 
> شكرا دونا ويارب أكون عند حسن هذه الكلمات الكبيرة جدا علىّ



*انت اكيد يا مولكا تستحق اكتر من كده
ربنا يحميك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*اسجل اعجابى بمارسلينوو*

*شاب اخلاق جدااااا ونشيط وذكى وعدو للمرأة ههههه*
*بجد يستحق اكتر من كدة*

*ربنا يحمية*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *موضوع فكرته جميلة ياروزى​*
> 
> *وانا بسجل اعجابى بشخصية الزعيم روك ربنا يباركه لانه قدوة فى الخدمة وفى كل شئ*​
> 
> *ومش انا بس اكيد اغلب الاعضاء سجلوا اعجابهم بيه*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

ربنا يخليك

وانا احب اسجل اعجابي بيك وباحترامك للجميع واسلوبك المهذب

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## max mike (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا ميكي
> 
> ربنا يخليك
> 
> ...




*ميرسى خاااااااااااااالص ياروزى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

احب اسجل اعجابي

بالعسوله اوي

زيزا

بجد بحس انها هادية خالص وزوق اوي في تعاملتها

ومحبوبه من الجميع

ربنا يحميها ويحافظ عليها ​


----------



## zezza (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احب اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بالعسوله اوي
> 
> ...



ده مين ده‘ انا ؟!! 
ربنا يخليكى يا روزى يا سكرة انتى اللى جميلة اوى 
و انا بجد ما استحقش الكلام ده ..انا ما جيش جنبكم حاجة بالظبط صفر على الشمال
و كل يوم بتعلم منكم و من محبتكم و شخصيتكم الجميلة 
بجد متشكرة خالص .بس حقيقى ما استحقش


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> ده مين ده‘ انا ؟!!
> ربنا يخليكى يا روزى يا سكرة انتى اللى جميلة اوى
> و انا بجد ما استحقش الكلام ده ..انا ما جيش جنبكم حاجة بالظبط صفر على الشمال
> و كل يوم بتعلم منكم و من محبتكم و شخصيتكم الجميلة
> بجد متشكرة خالص .بس حقيقى ما استحقش


 

لا يا حبيبتي بالعكس بس انتي تستحقي اكتر من كده بكتير

كفاية رقتك ومحبتك الجميلة دي

ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك دايما يا قمر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *
> mikel coco  أخ جدع جداا ​*




*ربنا يخليكي يا بوني
ميرسي ع زؤقك ومجاملتك الجميله
وربنا يحميكي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2010)

> *الايام بتجري بسرعه ولا ايه*




ههههههههه زمن والله​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2010)

> tasoni queena شقية جدااااا وعسولة جداا جداا


 
انتى اللى عسولة يا بونى

شكرا حبيبتى للكلمات الحلوة دى

وشكرا انك افتكرتينى​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> بكريستيان ​
> بجد صديق غالي اوي علي قلبي​
> ...


 كتير كده يا غالية...

عن جد احرجتيني... بس انت اللي قلبك طيب ورقيق... انت ارق انسانة ممكن الواحد يصادفها في حياته... حتى الرخامة زي العسل... هههههه...

روزي المنتدى بيتي وكل الموجودين اخوتي... المفروض خاف عليكم والمفروض احبكم من كل قلبي...

هيدي وصية الرب...

بشكرك من قلبي اختي الغالية ويا رب تعم المحبة بين الجميع...


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> كتير كده يا غالية...
> 
> عن جد احرجتيني... بس انت اللي قلبك طيب ورقيق... انت ارق انسانة ممكن الواحد يصادفها في حياته... حتى الرخامة زي العسل... هههههه...
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك يا جو

انت شخص متميز جدا وقلبك كبير اوي

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا جو
> 
> انت شخص متميز جدا وقلبك كبير اوي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


تعب!!!

تعب على ايه يا بت؟؟؟

هو انا بشتغل في المعول ولا ايه؟؟؟

هههههههه...


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> تعب!!!
> 
> تعب على ايه يا بت؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه اهاااااااااا بتشتغل بقي:gy0000:


----------



## besm alslib (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*لاني بطول لما بدخل اكتب فهكتب عدد من الاعضاء اللي بحس انهم مميزين جداااا 

طبعا مش هكتبهم كلهم مره وحده 



جيلان بنوته اسلوبها ودمها الخفيف ورقتها خلتني احبها كتير

تويتي بنوته متل العسل بتنحب كتيررررر

كليمو شخصيه مميزه بجد وتستحق الاحترام

مايكل محبته وذوقه حبببتني فيه 

كيوبيد شخصيه مميزه بدمه الخفيف واسلوبه المميز

*​*alaakamel بحس انه من اكتر الشخصيات المثقفه بالمنتدى وبيعجبني اسلوب حواره اللي في بعض الاحيان بيكون حاد*​ 
*
مونيكا شخصيه مميزه كتيررر بمحبتها ورقتها ومتابعتها للكل وبتنحب بجد

الغاليه امه امي الغاليه اللي حنانها ومحبتها مالو حدود وقلبها كبير وبيوسع الكل واستحملتني كتير 

ayad تصاميمه والاحساس اللي فيها بتعجبني دائما وبكون مشتاقه اشوف جديده دايما 

مارسلينو محبته وانه بيسال دائما وما بينسى حدا بالاضافه طبعا لدمه الخفيف 






طبعا لسا في كمااااان بس لحتى ما اكتب الكل مره وحده 








*​


----------



## صوت الرب (9 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *النهارده بسجل اعجابى بجنود الخفاء العاملين لمجد اسم الرب
> صوت الرب الخادم صاحب الاسلوب الرائع فى الحوار .. ربنا يباركه
> m a k a r i o u s شخصيه رائعه وابن للمسيح عن حق .. ربنا يبارم حياته
> اغريغوريوس اللى كلنا راقبناه وهو بيكبر وبيتطور وبقى محاور له وجود وخدمه جميله .. ربنا يستخدمه لمجده اكتر واكتر
> وبالتأكيد ليا عوده ...​*



شكرا كثير دونا كلك زوء
و انا كمان بسجل اعجابي في ادارتك للمنتدى و اشرافك بالكامل عليه
و محبتك لتجميع الاعضاء مع بعضهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> شكرا كثير دونا كلك زوء
> و انا كمان بسجل اعجابي في ادارتك للمنتدى و اشرافك بالكامل عليه
> و محبتك لتجميع الاعضاء مع بعضهم



*ربنا يخليك اخى الغالى 
ميرررسى خالص على محبتك وتقديرك ليا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 نوفمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *
> مايكل محبته وذوقه حبببتني فيه
> *​




*ربنا يخليكي يا ممتي
حضرتك اللي كلك زؤق ومحبه كبيره
وقلبك كبير وجميل
ربنا يخليكي ويحميكي دايما*​


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> احلى تحيى للعفريت اللى نازل ههههههههههه​
> 
> مشرفنا الجمييييل توين​
> هو شخصبة محبوبة جدا من الجميع​
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه*
*بيع وشرا *
*طويب شكراً يا تسوني ع الكلمتين دول .... أه جبر الخواطر :thnk0001:*​


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا ازاي يا توين
> 
> ده انت الخير والبركه يا باشا
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههه *
*لا كدة قشطة أوي ,,,,, shup shup*​


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا توين انت البرنس بتاعنا ازاي ناسيينك*
> 
> *عيب عليييييييييييييييييك*
> *ده انت فنان المنتدي بتاعنا*
> ...


 
*ماشي ع الكلمتين دول مقبولين يا روكا ههههههههه*

*شانكنش *​


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *بمشاركة حصرية اسجل اعجابي بالمشرف الطيب Twin ​*
> *اهو افتكرناااااااااااك و مش نسيناك *
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


 
*مشاركة حصرية  والا حصيرية :new6:*
*ماشي يا روسيتا وأحلي تحية مني  *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *
> روكا شقية بس عسولة اوى وتتحب بسرعة
> 
> *​


*هنعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكس بقا:love34::love34:*
*ميرسي يا جميل*
*اهو انتي اللي عسل:new8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *ماشي ع الكلمتين دول مقبولين يا روكا ههههههههه*
> 
> *شانكنش *​


*العفو يا توين*
*ده بجد حقيقة مش مجاملة*
*ويلا بقا هات حاجة بخصوص الكلمتين دول:t39:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لاني بطول لما بدخل اكتب فهكتب عدد من الاعضاء اللي بحس انهم مميزين جداااا
> 
> طبعا مش هكتبهم كلهم مره وحده
> 
> ...



_*اكيد الكلام ده مش عني خالص 
انا جالي صغر نفس من بعد ما شوفت تصميماتك الروعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لاني بطول لما بدخل اكتب فهكتب عدد من الاعضاء اللي بحس انهم مميزين جداااا *​
> 
> *طبعا مش هكتبهم كلهم مره وحده *​
> 
> ...


 
شكرا يا حبيبتي 
الرب يباركك ويبارك عائلتك.
إنتي محكتيش معي من وقت ما رجعتي من البلاد.
أنا مشتاقة لأخبارك.


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*



ههههههههههههههه
بيع وشرا 
طويب شكراً يا تسوني ع الكلمتين دول .... أه جبر الخواطر :thnk0001:

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
ههههههههههههههه

لا طبعا يا توين مش جبر خواطر ولا حاجة

اكيد انت عارف معزتك عندنا​


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*+

أسجل إعجابي الشديد بأستاذي الحبيب (صوت صارخ) .. أعلم أن الكلمات لن توفيه حقه .. فالافضل أن يأخذه من الحق ذاته .. و لكني شعرت أنني لابد أن أعبر عن محبتي الشديده له .. و إمتناني لكل ما قدمه و يقدمه لمجد إسم المسيح 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة هى اكتر من شخصية بس انا هبدأ بالاخت امه احسها خادمة بجد من القلب وفيها حنان ومحبة كتير للجميع 
الرب معها


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*+

ربما لم تسنح لي الفرصة للحديث معها بإستفاضة .. و لكني من المتابعين الجيدين - نوعاً ما  - لمشاركاتها .. الاخت الحبيبة إلى قلبي (أمة) .. و قلت (نوعاً ما) نظراً لضيق الوقت لدي .. الحقيقة أنها من الشخصيات القلائل اللواتي جذبني بشدة في مشاركتهن (أتحدث عن الأنثى  ) .. هي أيضاً لا يكفي مجرد كلمات لتعبر عن عظيم إمتناني بشخصيتها ككل .. ليبارك السيد حياتها و يُعطيها فرح فوق فرح
*


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> *ربما لم تسنح لي الفرصة للحديث معها بإستفاضة .. و لكني من المتابعين الجيدين - نوعاً ما  - لمشاركاتها .. الاخت الحبيبة إلى قلبي (أمة) .. و قلت (نوعاً ما) نظراً لضيق الوقت لدي .. الحقيقة أنها من الشخصيات القلائل اللواتي جذبني بشدة في مشاركتهن (أتحدث عن الأنثى  ) .. هي أيضاً لا يكفي مجرد كلمات لتعبر عن عظيم إمتناني بشخصيتها ككل .. ليبارك السيد حياتها و يُعطيها فرح فوق فرح*


 

تسلم تسلم والرب يزيدك نعمة فوق نعمة اخي الحبيب *redemption *
اشكرك على كلامك المفرح 
طالما أن سلام الرب ساكن في قلوبنا 
وشمس بره مشرق في حياتنا 
وروحه القدوس ساكن فينا
يكون الفرح بالرب أحلى واعذب العواطف
ولتكن البركة في حياتك ايضا والفرح في قلبك دائما.


----------



## Critic (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى لكل اللى افتكرونى و لكل اللى مفتكرونيش *
*كل واحد فى المنتدى فى حاجة تميزه و تخليه جدير بالاعجاب و التقدير و الحب*

*انا عن نفسى عندى قائمة لا تنتهى*
*سواء اللى اتعاملت معاهم او استشفيت شخصياتهم من مداخلاتهم*
*سواء الحاضر او الغائب*
*الل بيكلمنى منهم و اللى زعلان منى*

*مع التحفظ على الالقاب*

*ريدى*
*استيدى*
*جوووووووو*

*my rock*
*دونا*
*ابسوتى*

*امة*
*توين*
*فريدى*
*صوت صارخ*
*صوت الرب*
*الياس السريانى*
*انتونيوس*
*ماريا*
*يوسف الصديق*
*كيوبيد*
*مرمر*
*كاندى*
*جيلان*
*فيتو*
*تويتى*
*جو*
*just member*
*mero*
*happy angel*

*end*
*elsafer*
*مولكا*
*جيسس سون*
*ابن الملك*
*شمس الحق*
*مكاريوس*
*علاء كامل*
*تراب (حمورابى)*
*redemption*
*انت الفادى*
*جونى*
*كريستيان*
*fadie*
*new man*

*النهيسى*
*سندريلا*
*مارشلينو*
*روزى*
*تروث*
*ابوتربو*
*مايكل كوكو*
*سونى*
*جون لف*
*love2be*
*روكا*
*ابو كف*
*جلاكسى*
*بونى*
*روزيتا*
*زاما*
*طحبوش*
*كوينا*
*عاشقة البابا*
*متى*
*اورجيانوس*
*راجعة ليسوع*
*كيرو لف جيسس*
*m a r i a m*
*مرمورة جيسس*
*ديدى*
*اكليل الشوك*
*بسم الصليب*


*اكيد فى ناس نسيهم*
*هيبقالى عودة لكتابة الباقى*
*و للتعليق على كل شخص كتبته بكلمة*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى كريتك على فكرة انت من الشخصيات الى اعجبت بردودها وداخالاتها بجد مفيده جدا 

وفى حد تانى احس بالدفء فى شخصيته هو الاخ صوت صارخ احسه اب وحنون وخادم 
فى ناس تانيه هكمل المرة الجايه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*



اكيد فى ناس نسيهم
هيبقالى عودة لكتابة الباقى
و للتعليق على كل شخص كتبته بكلمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هههههههههههههههههه هو لسة فى ناس تانى فى المنتدى*

*انا متهيئلى انت كتبت اسامى الناس اللى فى المنتدى اللى جنبنا*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ميرسى لكل اللى افتكرونى و لكل اللى مفتكرونيش *
> *كل واحد فى المنتدى فى حاجة تميزه و تخليه جدير بالاعجاب و التقدير و الحب*
> 
> *انا عن نفسى عندى قائمة لا تنتهى*
> ...



*مرررررسي اخي الغالي انك تذكرتني 
بجد كلماتي لا تعجز عن وصف شخصيتك الرائعة 

ربنا يحميك و يكون معك في كل خطوة 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

انا جيت اغلس عليكم
اولا بشكر كل الل افتكرني
مايكل كوكو  انت اخي عزيز بجد 
وديدي دي بقي عسولتي الصغيره ربنا ما يحرمني منك يا سكره انتي
ومش فاكر مين تاني هههههههههههه


انا بسجل بقي اعجابي الشدي بكلا من
روك : مؤسس هذا الصرح الرائع
اللي جمعنا فيه كلنا علي اسم رب المجد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك




1- استاذي الغالي redemption : اللي كان سبب في وجودي في المنتدي الجميل دا
2-  استاذي الجميل جدا  وليم تل : اللي مفيش اي كلمه تقدر توصفه مهما قولت عنه هو غايب عنا لكن روحه وارشاده وتعليمه ليا لسه جوايا ودايما بفتكرها وربنا يرجعه المنتدي تاني بالسلامه يارب ويطمنا عليه
3- تؤامي نيفين ثروت : اللي اختفت بعد ما اتجوزت ربنا يفرحها في حياتها
4- دونا نبيل : بجد شخصيتها جميله انا مش اتكلمت معاها كتير بس من خلال كتابتها بجد هي انسانه جيله جدا
5- احلي كاندي في المنتدي : بحبها قوي من خلال مواضيعها 
6- سيمون بنت ربنا : رقيقه قوووووووووووي بجد
7- جرجس منير : اقول ايه بس خليني سامته احسن
8- شاعرنا الجميل بهاء : اللي بجد كل كتاباتها صلاه وفيها تعزيه مالهاش وصف
وهو اخ غالي عليا
9- توين مشرفنا الجميل : كتاباته اغلبها بتعبر عن اشياء جوايا
10 - انجي لاف جيسيس : بنوتي مش اختي دي
11- جوجو : شخصيه بجد مالهاش وصف في العالم كله
12- راجعه ليسوع : ربنا يرجعها المنتدي وتنورنا تاني
13- هابي انجيل : ارق ملاك في المنتدي
14- امه : الجميله قوووووووووووووووي بقولها ربنا معاكي ويبارك خدمتك




لسه في ناس كتير هافتكرهم واجي تاني
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

افتكرت 
هههههههههههههههههههه

1- ريد روز : المحاربه الجديده في جيش المنتدي العظيم
2- رانا 81 : بنوته رقيقه جدا
3- كويبد : حد محترم وذوق جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
4- توني : بيحاول يبقي غلس  مش هو مش كدا
5- مارسلينو : جاري حد هادي كدا غير اللي كنت متوقعاه خالص
6- بوني : عسوله وشقيه
7- سندريلا : شخصيه عسوله جدا ورقيقه ربنا يبارك حياتها
8- كليمو : شاعرنا المتالق في لونه الخاص والمصصم العبقري
9- فادي : مرنم صوته كله احساس وهادي جدا



شويه بقي واجي تاني
عندي ناس كتير جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ميرسى لكل اللى افتكرونى و لكل اللى مفتكرونيش *
> *كل واحد فى المنتدى فى حاجة تميزه و تخليه جدير بالاعجاب و التقدير و الحب*
> 
> *انا عن نفسى عندى قائمة لا تنتهى*
> ...



*تعيش يا اخى الغالى 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك  الجميله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا جيت اغلس عليكم
> اولا بشكر كل الل افتكرني
> مايكل كوكو  انت اخي عزيز بجد
> وديدي دي بقي عسولتي الصغيره ربنا ما يحرمني منك يا سكره انتي
> ...



*بجد انتى اللى عسل يا نيفا وكلك محبه وذوق 
ربنا يا حبيبتى يفرح قلبك *


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ميرسى لكل اللى افتكرونى و لكل اللى مفتكرونيش *
> *كل واحد فى المنتدى فى حاجة تميزه و تخليه جدير بالاعجاب و التقدير و الحب*
> 
> *انا عن نفسى عندى قائمة لا تنتهى*
> ...


ميرسي يا كرتيك علي محبتك للجميع 
وبالفعل انت من الناس اللي المميزين في شخصيتها وردودها


----------



## Twin (13 نوفمبر 2010)

:yahoo: :dance: :yahoo:​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام و نعمة انا رح اسجل اعجابي اليوم بما يلي

تاسوني كوينا
باسم الصليب 
كريتيك 
صوت صارخ 
مونيكا 
أمة 
جارجيوس 
توين 

و لي عودة  ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *سلام و نعمة انا رح اسجل اعجابي اليوم بما يلي
> 
> تاسوني كوينا
> باسم الصليب
> ...




كل الشكر لك اختي الحبيبة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *مايكل كوكو*



*
ميرسي يا حبي انك افتكرتني
لاني اكيد مش استاهل
ربنا يخليك ويحميك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> مايكل كوكو  انت اخي عزيز بجد




*وانتي اختي الكبيره الغاليه جدا عندي
وانتي عرفه كده كويس من غير ما اقول
صحيح مقصر معاكي بقالي فتره
بس انتي عرفه اللي فيها بقي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Critic قال:


> *روكا*



*ميرسي كريتيك انك افتكرتني*
*بجد انت من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا*
*وروحها حلوة*
*ويلا بقا عايزين التعليق بتاعك:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*ونرررررررررررررجع من تااااااااااااني واسجل اعجابي بناس جداد*
*حبيبتي زوووووووووووزا العسولة خااااااااالص*
*واكيد ريد بانسي صعيدي صعيدي يا بووووووووووي هههههه*
*باااااااااك العسل خالص*
*ميرنا القمرررررة*
*بنت الملك مامتي  الجميلة*
*بسم الصليب السكرة بجد*
*بيشو راغب شخصية جميلة وبحترمها وياريت ترجعلنا بالسلامة*
*النور الجديد رقيقة خااااااااالص*
*فادي شحصية جميلة*
*جلاكسي عندما تعشق الشيكولاتة هههه طبعا عسولة جدا*
*جيوفاني عسسسسسسسسسسل بجد*
*جرجس منير شخصية محترمة جدا*
*magedrn ذوق جدا*
*ماتيو شخصية جميلة بجد*
*وماكس محترم جدا*
*نيتا العسل *
*سيمووووون وحشتيني خالص*
​


----------



## candy shop (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Critic قال:


> *ميرسى لكل اللى افتكرونى و لكل اللى مفتكرونيش *
> *كل واحد فى المنتدى فى حاجة تميزه و تخليه جدير بالاعجاب و التقدير و الحب*
> 
> *انا عن نفسى عندى قائمة لا تنتهى*
> ...


----------



## candy shop (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا جيت اغلس عليكم
> اولا بشكر كل الل افتكرني
> مايكل كوكو  انت اخي عزيز بجد
> وديدي دي بقي عسولتي الصغيره ربنا ما يحرمني منك يا سكره انتي
> ...




ميرسى  يا نيفين يا حبيبتى 

انتى انسانه جميله ومحبوبه  من الكل 

وكتير بنفتقدك  لما بتغيبى 

ميرسى يا قمر 
​


----------



## أَمَة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ميرسى لكل اللى افتكرونى و لكل اللى مفتكرونيش *
> *كل واحد فى المنتدى فى حاجة تميزه و تخليه جدير بالاعجاب و التقدير و الحب*
> 
> *انا عن نفسى عندى قائمة لا تنتهى*
> ...


 

ربنا يزيدك بركة يا *كريتيك *وديد نعمة فوق نعمة
انت الإنسان الطيب وصاحب الإحساس المرهق والأخلاق العالية، وطالب المعرفة دائما.

اشكرك من كل قلبي وانا كمان اسجل إعجابي بك للأسباب اللي ذكرتها.


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*



سلام و نعمة انا رح اسجل اعجابي اليوم بما يلي

تاسوني كوينا
باسم الصليب 
كريتيك 
صوت صارخ 
مونيكا 
أمة 
جارجيوس 
توين 

و لي عودة  ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا ليكى كتير يا روزيتا يا قمر

على زؤقك انك افتكرتينى​*​​​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا ليكى كتير يا روزيتا يا قمر
> 
> على زؤقك انك افتكرتينى​*​​​



*اهلا يا قمر :t25:​*


----------



## أَمَة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *سلام و نعمة انا رح اسجل اعجابي اليوم بما يلي​*
> 
> *تاسوني كوينا*
> *باسم الصليب *
> ...


 


ربنا يزيدك بركة يا* روزيتا *يا حبيبتي

إنت من الشخصيات الجميلة والجذابة
ذكية ونشيطة وإهتمامك بالردود يدل على محبتك.

الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> ربنا يزيدك بركة يا* روزيتا *يا حبيبتي
> 
> إنت من الشخصيات الجميلة والجذابة
> ذكية ونشيطة وإهتمامك بالردود يدل على محبتك.
> ...


*
كلامك كتير علي يا غالية 
ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك الجميلة في المنتدى 

سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## أَمَة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا جيت اغلس عليكم
> اولا بشكر كل الل افتكرني
> مايكل كوكو انت اخي عزيز بجد
> وديدي دي بقي عسولتي الصغيره ربنا ما يحرمني منك يا سكره انتي
> ...


 
انتي الجميلة يا *نيفين* يا حبيبتي

الرب معاكي ايضا يا أول اخت حبيبة رحبت بي يوم دخلت المنتدى     #*2*
كلامك الحلو يوميها وتشجيعك مش ممكن أنساه

دمتي يا حبيبتي في نعمة المسيح


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> *جرجس منير : اقول ايه بس خليني سامته احسن*


مممم شكلةتهديد دةولااية:t32:
على فكرة سامتة دى غير صامتة الى اعرفها انا ههههههه
شكلك كنتى بتكلى سميط وانتى بتكتبتى:t30:
ميرسى  انك اتفكرتينى نيفين مكنتش متوقع منك دة ابدا ههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ميرسى لكل اللى افتكرونى و لكل اللى مفتكرونيش *
> *كل واحد فى المنتدى فى حاجة تميزه و تخليه جدير بالاعجاب و التقدير و الحب*
> 
> *انا عن نفسى عندى قائمة لا تنتهى*
> ...


 
ميرسي ليك يا كريتك

انت شخص متميز جدا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بقالى كتير مش سجلت اعجابى بحد علشان كده هزود العدد شويه ​*
> *النهارده هختار المشرف كوكو ابو قلب ابيض *
> *وتونى لانه انسان حبوب بجد ومليان محبه *
> *وبنت العدرا حبيبتى علشان صوتها حلو فى الفون هههههه*
> ...


يا حبيبتي يا دونا وحشتيني قوي قوي وحشني كلامك الجميل المترتب وقصصك وقلمك الرائع في كل مواضيعك


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي

بالعسوله
سبااارو

بموت فيها بجد وهي شخصية قريبة مني اوي

وبرتاح في كلامي معاها

ربنا يخليها ليا ولكل حبايبها​


----------



## sparrow (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بالعسوله
> سبااارو
> ...



كل دا يا روزي ههههههه 
ميرسي يا جميل علي الكلام الكبير دا فعلا دا كتير عليا
ربنا يديم المحبه بيناا


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب يا حبيبتي

بس حقيقي دي الحقيقة


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

النهارده هسجل اعجابي 
هسجل *اعجابي بمونيكا *وعقلها الواعي ومحبتها للجميع
هسجل *اعجابي بفراشه* الليس بجد بجد واحشتني 
هسجل *اعجابي بتويتي *وفيتا واقولهم صلحو جهازكم بقي بجد واحشتونا
هسجل *اعجابي ببسم الصليب* واقولها واحشتنا تصاميمك الرائعه
هسجل* اعجابي بجاورجيوس* علي موضيعه واياته الجميله اللي ممتعنا بيها دايما واللي بجد بشكره عليها
هسجل *اعجابي باابو تربو * لخدمته الرائعه ومحبته واحترامه للجميع


----------



## جارجيوس (29 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> النهارده هسجل اعجابي
> هسجل *اعجابي بمونيكا *وعقلها الواعي ومحبتها للجميع
> هسجل *اعجابي بفراشه* الليس بجد بجد واحشتني
> هسجل *اعجابي بتويتي *وفيتا واقولهم صلحو جهازكم بقي بجد واحشتونا
> ...



كل الشكر لك اختي الحبيبه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا حبيبتي يا دونا وحشتيني قوي قوي وحشني كلامك الجميل المترتب وقصصك وقلمك الرائع في كل مواضيعك



*فى كده يا ناس ذوق وعسل:flowers:
ربنا يدبرلك كل امورك حبيبتى وترجعيلنا بوجودك اللى كتير مفتقدينه بجد :94:*


----------



## ايهاب رفعت عزيز (29 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام و نعمة انا رح اسجل اعجابي اليوم بما يلي

تاسوني كوينا


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> سلام و نعمة انا رح اسجل اعجابي اليوم بما يلي
> 
> تاسوني كوينا


 
شكرا كتير ايهاب لذوقك

ربنا يخليك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ميرسى لكل اللى افتكرونى و لكل اللى مفتكرونيش *
> *كل واحد فى المنتدى فى حاجة تميزه و تخليه جدير بالاعجاب و التقدير و الحب*
> 
> *انا عن نفسى عندى قائمة لا تنتهى*
> ...



*
اسمى منور اهو ههههههههههه
]ميرسى يا كريتك بجد
وانت عارف معزتك عندى قد اية​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اسجل اعجابي

بشااادي

اخ جميل جدا وجدع اوي اوي

بجد مبسوطه جدا بتواجده معانا في المنتدي

ربنا يفرح قلبه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بشااادي
> 
> ...



تصدقى بجد يا روزى اول مرة اتكسف فى حياتى ههههههههههههههههههههه :new6:

ميرسى كتير يا احلى روزى بجد انتى اخت جميلة اوى وطيوبه وزى السكر وبجد وانا فى المنتدى بكون مبسوط وبعد ما كرهت المنتديات والنت حبيت المنتديات وبقى شغلى كله انى افتح واكون معاكم بجد اول ما اصحى بفتح عشان يومى يكون جميل بيكم

ميرسى كتير يا احلى بنوتة ​


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> تصدقى بجد يا روزى اول مرة اتكسف فى حياتى ههههههههههههههههههههه :new6:​
> ميرسى كتير يا احلى روزى بجد انتى اخت جميلة اوى وطيوبه وزى السكر وبجد وانا فى المنتدى بكون مبسوط وبعد ما كرهت المنتديات والنت حبيت المنتديات وبقى شغلى كله انى افتح واكون معاكم بجد اول ما اصحى بفتح عشان يومى يكون جميل بيكم​
> 
> ميرسى كتير يا احلى بنوتة ​


 

ميرسي ليك انت يا شادي يا عسل

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما

وكلنا بنحب تواجدك معانا لانك بجد شخص طيب اوي

ومش تكسف بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك انت يا شادي يا عسل
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى انتى يا سكره وربنا يفرح قلبك على طول وتفضلى كدا ترخمى عليا هههههههههههههههههه
وانا بحب اكون معاكم دايما وخلاص بقى كسفتينى والى كان كان 30:​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه معلش يا شادي 

مش تتكسف تاني بقي ها هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي بفادي وشادي وميلو واكليل*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب تاسوني كوينا

عسوله خالص وبحبها​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب تاسوني كوينا
> 
> عسوله خالص وبحبها​


:big29::big29::big29:
​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> :big29::big29::big29:​


 

ههههههههه ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي بكوبتك عادل وكيرو*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بكوبتك عادل وكيرو*​




اكيد كيرو دة انا طبعا :smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اكيد كيرو دة انا طبعا :smil15:


*ايوة انت يا نحس:smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ب مانا مانا

عسوله خالص وهادية​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مارس 2011)

اشكركم كلكم ، كل الصفحات دي عشاني ، اشكركم جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا وانا كمان بحبكم كلكم ،


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه اكيد انت من الشخصيات المتميزة في المنتدي بدون شك


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجابى الشديد بالمحاور المميز مكرم ذكى شنودة
روددة فى منتهى الهدوء وعدم الانفعال او الشخصنة*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ب

كريتك شخص محترم جدا ومميز​


----------



## legendary man (5 مارس 2011)

critic 

عنيد بس بحبه


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليك

نورت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجاااااااااااااابي بمنتدي الكنيسة كللللللللللللللللللللله*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي بـــــ

كريتيك
جوجو
روزي
تريزا
سندريلا
نيفين رمزي وامري لله
جوووفاني حماتي
​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 مارس 2011)

انا اسجل اعجابي بكوبتك إيجل .


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ب

ميكي ارق واجدع صديق عرفته بجد

وربنا يقدرني وازهقه في حياته اكتر واكتر ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بسندريلا وتريزا ومينا اخو جون

منورين المنتدي بجد وبتمني اشوفهم دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ب

دوناااااااا

طيبة خالص وشخصية محترمه ومريحه في التعامل


ربنا يفرح قلبها​


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

*يااااااااااااااه ده في كتير اوي اوي 
حقول كل الناس علشان كل واحد و ليه طريقة جامدة في عرض اراءه*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ههههههه اوك يا بوب

يلا في انتظارك يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

احب اسجل اعجابي

ب

مرموره شخصية جميلة ودمها خفيف لكن حزينة دايما

ربنا يفرح قلبها​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي ب
> 
> دوناااااااا
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى:t4:
ده بس علشان انتى طيوبه وعسوله خاااالص :new8:*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى:t4:*
> *ده بس علشان انتى طيوبه وعسوله خاااالص :new8:*


 

تسلميلي يا حبيبتي

اكيد انا بتعلم منك ومن رقتك يا قمر اموووووواه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي ب
> 
> ميكي ارق واجدع صديق عرفته بجد
> 
> وربنا يقدرني وازهقه في حياته اكتر واكتر ههههههههههه​




*ربنا يخليكي ياقمر
انتي بجد اللي انسانه جميله جدا
وتستاهلي كل خير
زهقيني يختي يعني هي جت عليكي :ranting:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مارس 2011)

ياااااه اسجل اعجابى بناس كتير اووى

ليا عودة


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بـــــ
> 
> كريتيك
> جوجو
> ...




يقطعك يا ميكو 
وجاي علي نفسك قووووووووووووي كدا ليه بقي

اما صحيح ................. ولا بلاش خليني ساكته قدري انك بلدياتي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يقطعك يا ميكو
> وجاي علي نفسك قووووووووووووي كدا ليه بقي
> 
> اما صحيح ................. ولا بلاش خليني ساكته قدري انك بلدياتي




*هههههههههههههه
قدري الاسود يختي انك بلدياتي
واحمدي ربنا ان قلت اسمك اصلا :t30:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> قدري الاسود يختي انك بلدياتي
> واحمدي ربنا ان قلت اسمك اصلا :t30:​*



دا قدري انا اللي الوان مش اعرفها
لاني بحب الاسود مش هاشبه بيك
:smil15::smil15::smil15:
انت تقوله غصب عنك يا واد :spor22::bomb:
ولا عندك اعتراض


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 مارس 2011)

*بسجل اعجابي بالاستاذ التهييسي 
كل الاحترام ليه
ميرسي ع الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> دا قدري انا اللي الوان مش اعرفها
> لاني بحب الاسود مش هاشبه بيك
> :smil15::smil15::smil15:
> انت تقوله غصب عنك يا واد :spor22::bomb:
> ولا عندك اعتراض



*بلاش انتي يا نيفو احسن لك

ابعدي عن الشر وغنيله :nunu0000:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بلاش انتي يا نيفو احسن لك
> 
> ابعدي عن الشر وغنيله :nunu0000:​*



بلاش انا ليه صغيره ولا صغيره ولا يكنش صغيره يعني

لا انا مش بحب ابعد بقي وهاغنيله وانا قريبه براحتي

:t31::t31::t31:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> بلاش انا ليه صغيره ولا صغيره ولا يكنش صغيره يعني
> 
> لا انا مش بحب ابعد بقي وهاغنيله وانا قريبه براحتي
> 
> :t31::t31::t31:




*ليك يوم يا ظالم :ranting:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ليك يوم يا ظالم :ranting:​*



مين الظالم دا

:36_22_25::34ef:


بس يجي اليوم وانا هاوريه

:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي ياقمر
> انتي بجد اللي انسانه جميله جدا
> وتستاهلي كل خير
> زهقيني يختي يعني هي جت عليكي :ranting:​*




هههههههههه طبعا يا ميكي

ده انت اعز صديق ليا يا واد

لازم نريحوك هههههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ياااااه اسجل اعجابى بناس كتير اووى
> 
> ليا عودة




تنوري يا حبي في اي وقت


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*احممممممممممممم
احمممممممممممممممممممم
ونقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

طبعا ديدى اقرب واحده ليا
وماما كاندى احلى ماما ف المنتدى
وماما هابى انجيل اللى مقصره معاها كتير
ودونا نبيل العسوله
ونيفين رمزى حبيبه قلبى
وروزى السكره
وروكا الرقيقه
وتاسونى كوينا المشاغبه
وكوبتك مرمر المرحه
وكوكو مان النشيط
وجرجس منير صاحب صاحبه
وجون الجدع اوووووووووووووى
ومايكل كوكو الطيب وربنا يشفيك
وجاست ميمبر الذوق اوى
وعياد ابو قلب طيب والمشاغب
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب مكونش نسيت حد​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *بسجل اعجابي بالاستاذ التهييسي *
> *كل الاحترام ليه*
> *ميرسي ع الموضوع الجميل*


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

انتي منورانا


وانا اسجل اعجابي بيكي وبزوقك وسؤالك المستمر عليا

ربنا يخليكي ليا​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *احممممممممممممم​*
> _*احمممممممممممممممممممم*_
> _*ونقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*_​
> _*طبعا ديدى اقرب واحده ليا*_
> ...


 

ميرسي حبيبتي

انتي اللي سكره وعسوله خالص


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *احممممممممممممم​*
> _*احمممممممممممممممممممم*_
> _*ونقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*_​
> ​
> ...


 
ميرررسى سيمون على زوقك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *
> ودونا نبيل العسوله
> ​*



*:love45:
ميررسى خالص حبيبتى
انا كمان بحبك اوووى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 مارس 2011)

موضوع عظيم 
بس اقول مين ولا مين 
انا فية ناس كتير هنا بكن ليهم في قلبي كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير 

طيب هبقي اجي تاني واقول ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *احممممممممممممم
> احمممممممممممممممممممم
> ونقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا قمري
 انتي اللي حبيبه قلبي بجد وعسوله
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا جميل
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> موضوع عظيم
> بس اقول مين ولا مين
> انا فية ناس كتير هنا بكن ليهم في قلبي كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير
> 
> طيب هبقي اجي تاني واقول ​




هههههههههههه

تنوريني يا حبي في اي وقت

في انتظارك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مين الظالم دا
> 
> :36_22_25::34ef:
> 
> ...



*قريب يختي خالص
بس مش تعيطي​*


روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طبعا يا ميكي
> 
> ده انت اعز صديق ليا يا واد
> 
> لازم نريحوك هههههههههههههههه:smil12:



*باين يختي المعزه بتعتك :ranting:

وحضرتك مين فيهم ريا ولا سكينه ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *
> ومايكل كوكو الطيب وربنا يشفيك
> ​*




*وجايه ع نفسك كده ليه يابت
وبعدين تدعي عليا وبعدين تدعيلي بالشفاء
اصيله يابت من يومك :ranting:​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قريب يختي خالص
> بس مش تعيطي​*
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه انا روزي بنت اختهم ههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي حبيبتي
> 
> انتي اللي سكره وعسوله خالص



*العفو ع ايه ياسكرتى
ده بس من ذوقك 
اهو انتى بس ها
​*


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ميرررسى سيمون على زوقك
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ​



*العفو ع ايه
دى الصراحه بجد
ويفرح قلبك علطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *:love45:
> ميررسى خالص حبيبتى
> انا كمان بحبك اوووى​*



*العفو ع ايه
وانا وانا كمان بجد
:wub::wub::wub:​*


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ميرسي يا قمري
> انتي اللي حبيبه قلبي بجد وعسوله
> ربنا يخليكي ليا يا جميل
> :Love_Mailbox:



*انا مش قولتلك مفيش ميرسى بينا
اسحبيها بسرعه
مليس دحوه
وانتى عارفه مكانتك عندى
مش هنقول ع الملاء
ويخليكى ليا
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
:t4::t4::t4:​*


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وجايه ع نفسك كده ليه يابت
> وبعدين تدعي عليا وبعدين تدعيلي بالشفاء
> اصيله يابت من يومك :ranting:​*



*انت مش بيعجبك حاجه 
الله بقى
الحق عليا بشجعك
انا كنت بقول نشجع صغار النفوس
:t32::t32::t32:
طبعا اصيله من يومى
:beee::beee::beee:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2011)

> *وعياد ابو قلب طيب والمشاغب*


*ايه ابو قلب طيب دي :ranting:*​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *ايه ابو قلب طيب دي :ranting:*​



*مش عاجبك
تيب شرير انت بس ها
:t26::t26::t26:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *مش عاجبك
> تيب شرير انت بس ها
> :t26::t26::t26:​*



ايوه كده :yahoo:
ناس متجيش غير بالعين :ranting:​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ايوه كده :yahoo:
> ناس متجيش غير بالعين :ranting:​



*وانا اللى كنت بقول
ادخل اشجع صغار النفوس
:beee::beee::beee:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *وانا اللى كنت بقول
> ادخل اشجع صغار النفوس
> :beee::beee::beee:​*



_*معلش بقي مهو خيراً تعمل 
عياد تلقي :new6:*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*معلش بقي مهو خيراً تعمل
> عياد تلقي :new6:*_​



*ربنا ع الظالم والمفترى
ld:ld:ld:​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

عياااااااااد فعلا شخصية محترمه

ودمه خفيف جدا وعايز الضرب كمان

بس هه هههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *انت مش بيعجبك حاجه
> الله بقى
> الحق عليا بشجعك
> انا كنت بقول نشجع صغار النفوس
> ...




*طول عمرك اصيله​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *احممممممممممممم
> احمممممممممممممممممممم
> ونقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر ربنا يخليكي:love45:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *احممممممممممممم
> احمممممممممممممممممممم
> ونقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ...


*ميرسى لك يا روحى
وانتى اكيد عارفة انك اقرب الناس لى
ربنا يخليكى لى
ومش هقول حاجة تانى ع الملا 
عشان الحسد يا اوختى احنا مجربينه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 مارس 2011)

*احب اسجل اعجابى
بسيمو احلى اخت لى ومش هنسى وقفتها معايا ف مواقف كتيرة مكنتش بلاقى غيرها جنبى
واقولها بموووووت فيكى
 و ب مارسلينو جدع وقلبه ابيض وعسولة اوى
و جونا عسووولة خالص وقلبه طيب ومش بيحب يشوف حد زعلان 
نيفين رمزى حبيبة قلبى وبحبهاااااا موووووووت بس بتوحشنى الوحشة 
ودايما غايبة وفطسانةف الفترة الاخير دى
مايكل كوكو شخصية روووووعة وحساسة اوى ومبسوطة دايما بوجوده معانا هنا
ربنا معاه ويبقى دايما منور المنتدى
عياد دمه خفيف لما بيكون رايق ويحب الخير للناس ربنا معاه
وجرجس طيبب اووووووووى وصاحب جدع يقف جنبك ودايما يحب طمن ع احبابه
سندريلا اللى وحشااااااانى موت وقلقانة عليها 
ربنا معاها ويرجعهالنا قريب 
شخصية جميلة جدااااا وطيبة وعز ماهى بتبقى زعلانة تحب تخفف عنك
روكايتى شقية اووووووى بس بحب شقاوتها وعسولتها ورقتها كمان
وكتيييييير مش هقول احسن تحسدوها
بونى رقيقة اوى تحس برقتها حتى ف مشاركتها
البت روزى صديقتى المفضلة احب ارخم عليها دايما
جوجو اسلوبه دايما تحس بمحبته الاخوية وانسان هادى وعسول
وعسووووولة اوى ودمها خفيف ومحبوبة من الكل
راجعة ليسوع طيوبة اوى وحبوبة ولها طابع خاص تعرفه من مشاركاتها حتى لما غيرت اسمها عرفتها لوحدى
مرمر  الشقية واللى مش بقيت بشوفها خالص
نوستى حبيبتى من اول ما شوفتها لما معزة خاصة تدخل قلبك ع طول
كوكى بنوتة زى السكر اول ما تشوفها تحبها وقمراية وعسولة  وهنلبك كدة
تونى دمه خفييييييف اووووووى ودايما متفائل خير  وطيوب
كوكو شخصية قلبها طيب جدا بس دايما بحسه حزين ربنا معاه ويفرحه دايما
استاد النهيسى افتقاده لكل واحد ف المنتدى وسؤاله الدايم كاب لنا شخصية كلنا بنحترمها
ماما هابى تحبها ع طول لطيبتها ودايما متحبش تكسف حد
دونا حبيبة قلبى دايما تعبينها بس هى بتصبر ومش بتحي تزعل حد
الروك وكان المفروض يتكتب ف الاول 
بصراحة مواقف كتيرة حسيته حكيم واحترمته فيها اووووووى 
واحب اقوله ميرسى لك اوى ع المنتدى وكمان ع حكمتك ف المواقف دى

دا انا كتبت كتير يارب مكنش نسيت ناس 
ولو افتكرت تانى هاجى 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> * دونا حبيبة قلبى دايما تعبينها بس هى بتصبر ومش بتحي تزعل حد
> 
> *​



*اهو انتى بقى اللى حبيبتى  بجد :66:
ميرررسى خالص يا قمررر على كلامك الجميل ده واتمنى دايما تكون دى نظرتك ليا
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابى*​
> *بسيمو احلى اخت لى ومش هنسى وقفتها معايا ف مواقف كتيرة مكنتش بلاقى غيرها جنبى*
> *واقولها بموووووت فيكى*
> *و ب مارسلينو جدع وقلبه ابيض وعسولة اوى*
> ...


 

هههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا حبي علي الكلام الجامد جدا ده

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي وترخمي عليا يا رخمه ههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (9 مارس 2011)

احب اسجل اعجابي ب molka molkan الي كان اول من هنأني على دخولي في المسيحية لما انضممت لهذا المنتدى وكذلك الاستاذ النهيسي  الي بيساعدني دايما ولاضع بمقام ابي ولن انسى ذكر اعجابي ب critic الي اتعلم منه كل يوم عندو اسلوب رائع في الرد و موضوعاته ديما روووعة 
اتمنى ما كون نسيت حد 
شكرا على الفكرة الجميلة روزي تسلمي حبيبتي


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2011)

> *وجرجس منير صاحب صاحبه*


*ميرسى يا سيمو
انتى صديقة جميلة واخت رائعة ليا
مع انى بختلف معاكى كتير فى الاراء فى كتير من المواضيع بحكم احنا بقى اصحاب وبنرغى كتير ههههه
طبعا فى الاخر انا اللى بكسب مش كدة ولااية
 واخيرا رجعتى المنتدى تانى بعد غياب   بدون اذن كويس انك مش اترفدتى هههههه
*


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2011)

*donanabil  اجدع صحاب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *donanabil  اجدع صحاب
> *​



صحابي من صغير 
دول اللي يمشوا معايا دوغري 
هههههههههههههههه
عندك حق والله يا جورج 
مع ان في بعض الاحيان بيبقي ليه بعض حركات الحموات


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *نوستى حبيبتى من اول ما شوفتها لما معزة خاصة تدخل قلبك ع طول
> 
> *​


*ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى 
انتى اللى سكرة بجد:t4:
*​


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (9 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> احب اسجل اعجابي ب molka molkan الي كان اول من هنأني على دخولي في المسيحية لما انضممت لهذا المنتدى وكذلك الاستاذ النهيسي  الي بيساعدني دايما ولاضع بمقام ابي ولن انسى ذكر اعجابي ب critic الي اتعلم منه كل يوم عندو اسلوب رائع في الرد و موضوعاته ديما روووعة
> اتمنى ما كون نسيت حد
> شكرا على الفكرة الجميلة روزي تسلمي حبيبتي




ألف ألف مبروك عزيزتي آنجيلا على دخولك المسيحية. فرحت جدًا لقراءة هذا الخبر الجميل.


----------



## أنجيلا (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا ليك كثير ربنا يخليك


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *donanabil  اجدع صحاب
> *​



*ميرررسى يا جورج بس يا رب اكون مستحقه الصداقه دى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> صحابي من صغير
> دول اللي يمشوا معايا دوغري
> هههههههههههههههه
> عندك حق والله يا جورج
> مع ان في بعض الاحيان بيبقي ليه بعض حركات الحموات



*بس يا ولد وروح اعمل اللى قلت هتعمله ههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> احب اسجل اعجابي ب molka molkan الي كان اول من هنأني على دخولي في المسيحية لما انضممت لهذا المنتدى وكذلك الاستاذ النهيسي  الي بيساعدني دايما ولاضع بمقام ابي ولن انسى ذكر اعجابي ب critic الي اتعلم منه كل يوم عندو اسلوب رائع في الرد و موضوعاته ديما روووعة
> اتمنى ما كون نسيت حد
> شكرا على الفكرة الجميلة روزي تسلمي حبيبتي




ميرسي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بس يا ولد وروح اعمل اللى قلت هتعمله ههههههه*



يعني افتح المنديل وافقع عين واتكل علي الله ؟


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا جورج بس يا رب اكون مستحقه الصداقه دى *


*انا اللى مستحقش يا دودو صدقينى 
بس هتعملى ايه بقى
قدرك تصاحبى واحد رغاى وقاطع زيي 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يعني افتح المنيل وافقع عين واتكل علي الله ؟



*اييييييييييه الشر ده كله بكلم زعيم عصابه  :smil8: 
امشى بقى انا غلطانه
 وروزايتى قربت تيجى تهشنا من موضوعها :warning:*


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اييييييييييه الشر ده كله بكلم زعيم عصابه  :smil8:
> امشى بقى انا غلطانه
> وروزايتى قربت تيجى تهشنا من موضوعها :warning:*




هههههههههه لا يا حبيبتي مقدرش طبعا

انتي عارفه يعني هههههههه:smil12::66:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اييييييييييه الشر ده كله بكلم زعيم عصابه  :smil8:
> امشى بقى انا غلطانه
> وروزايتى قربت تيجى تهشنا من موضوعها :warning:*



اولا هي غلطه مطبيعه 
اقصد المنديل مش المنيل 
وبعدين فين الشر ده 
دانا هلم مساعدات وكده 
هي دي جزات عمل الخير 
ومتاخديش في بالك البت النصه دي 
ولا تقدر تعمل حاجه اصلا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا يا حبيبتي مقدرش طبعا
> 
> انتي عارفه يعني هههههههه:smil12::66:



مش قولتلك متقدرش 
الاصفر خايف من البرتقالي :a63:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *
> كوكى بنوتة زى السكر اول ما تشوفها تحبها وقمراية وعسولة  وهنلبك كدة
> 
> *​


انتى الى عسل يا ديدي ربنا يخليكى على كلامك الحلو ده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *
> مايكل كوكو شخصية روووووعة وحساسة اوى ومبسوطة دايما بوجوده معانا هنا
> ربنا معاه ويبقى دايما منور المنتدى
> *​



*صدقيني مستهلش اي كلمه من كلامك
ميرسي ليكي يا ديدي بجد
وانتي عرفه معزتك عندي قد ايه
رغم اني مقصر في حقك كتير قوي
بس انتي عرفه اللي فيها بقي​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اولا هي غلطه مطبيعه
> اقصد المنديل مش المنيل
> وبعدين فين الشر ده
> دانا هلم مساعدات وكده
> ...




ههههههههههههه البت النصه كمان

ربنا يهد القوي يا شيخ ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مش قولتلك متقدرش
> الاصفر خايف من البرتقالي :a63:​




ههههههههههه هش ياض انتleasantr


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ربنا ع الظالم والمفترى
> ld:ld:ld:​*



ربنا عالظالم والمفتري وابن ........................... الجيران leasantr​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عياااااااااد فعلا شخصية محترمه
> 
> ودمه خفيف جدا وعايز الضرب كمان
> 
> بس هه هههههههههههه​



شانكس نصه عالكلام الجميل :999:
وبالنسبه لموضوع الضرب حسابك معايا بعدين :smil8:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2011)

> *عياد دمه خفيف لما بيكون رايق ويحب الخير للناس ربنا معاه*



:smile01بس بقي عسان بكزف:smile01​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2011)

*انا احب اسجل 


اغنيه بصوتي الفظيع اللي هيجنن نص بنات المنتدي والنص التاني هينتحر منه :new6:
اولا عايز اسجل اعجابي بخالتي فراشه المصممه الرهيبه
والاستاذه ام جورج بدوا المصممه الرهيبه 
وحمواتي دونا نبيل 
وجوفاني شنوده 
وجوجو 
وكو كو مان 
مايكل كوكو 
سيمون 
ديدي 
روزي " كوبه " 
جون 
مينا البصل احم احم " اقصد البطل"
جورج ترانيم 
بنت العدرا 
سويت كوكي 
كوبتك مان وحرمه 
هابي انجيل 
وكاندي شوب 
ربنا يخليهم ليا 
وكريتك 
مونيكا 
صوت صارخ 
مكرم ذكي شنوده 
استاذ بيتر 
توين بعد ما يرجع من عند الدكتور النفساوي 
ميرنا 
بوني
بنت الملك
مارسلينو 
تاسوني كوينا 
روكا باشا

واخيراً وليس اخراً
اسجل اعجابي بالناس اللي ليها دور كبير في نشر كلمه ربنا 
*​ولنا عوده مع شويه بشر تانين
بس هعمل ريفرش للذاكره عندي


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ميرسى لك يا روحى
> وانتى اكيد عارفة انك اقرب الناس لى
> ربنا يخليكى لى
> ومش هقول حاجة تانى ع الملا
> ...



*العفو ع ايه
وبعدين ميه مره قولتلك
مفيش شكر بنا
اضرب  بقى
:boxing::boxing::boxing:
ويخليكى ليا
ومش يحرمنى منك 
ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اها انتى هتقوليلى
ع موضوع الحسد ده
بحبك انا كتير وبس*


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابى
> بسيمو احلى اخت لى ومش هنسى وقفتها معايا ف مواقف كتيرة مكنتش بلاقى غيرها جنبى
> واقولها بموووووت فيكى
> ::​*​



* ياخسوفى ياخسوفى
:08::08::08:
وانتى اجمل واحلى وارق اخت وصديقه طبعا
مش قدك ياحبيبتى 
وبعدين انتى اللى بتقفى جمبى بقى مش انا
والايام تشهد
ربنا يخليكى ليا
ومش يحرمنى منك ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بحبك موت انا بس ها
​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> شانكس نصه عالكلام الجميل :999:
> وبالنسبه لموضوع الضرب حسابك معايا بعدين :smil8:​




هههههههههه الحساب يوم الحساب يا كوبه ههههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا احب اسجل
> 
> 
> اغنيه بصوتي الفظيع اللي هيجنن نص بنات المنتدي والنص التاني هينتحر منه :new6:
> ...



ههههههههههه كوبه في عينك ياض انت 

بس هه هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى يا سيمو
> انتى صديقة جميلة واخت رائعة ليا
> مع انى بختلف معاكى كتير فى الاراء فى كتير من المواضيع بحكم احنا بقى اصحاب وبنرغى كتير ههههه
> طبعا فى الاخر انا اللى بكسب مش كدة ولااية
> ...



*العفو ع ايه ياخويا
انت مش بتستر ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كده
:ranting::ranting::ranting:
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش بتكسب
احنا بنقد نتناقر وبس
وبلاش فضايح بقى
بس اعمل حسابك 
اما اشوفك المره الجايه
هنريحوك
:act23::act23::act23:

اها رجعت اقد ع قلبك

:t32::t32::t32:

وطبعا امرى لله
اقولك انا بجد بيشرفنى انك صديقي
واحلى اخ
مع انى بطلع عنتينك
وانت مستحمل
اصيل ياولدى

leasantrleasantrleasantr​*


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا احب اسجل
> 
> 
> اغنيه بصوتي الفظيع اللي هيجنن نص بنات المنتدي والنص التاني هينتحر منه :new6:
> ...



*ميرسى ياحج 
ربنا يخليك

وانت بجد شخصيه لذيذه ودمك خفيف وقلبك ابيض بجد
بس اما تبقى عصبى 
يبقى يامامى
:act19::act19:​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

احب اسجل اعجابي بكل عضو نشيط هنا في المنتدي

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة ويعوضكم
​


----------



## rana1981 (10 مارس 2011)

*بكافة الاعضاء​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب 

رنا شخصية جميلة جدا وطيبة خالص

و 

روزيتا عسوله جدا وحساسه اوي ربنا يسعدها

و

كوك

شخص محترم وحضوره مميز

و

توني

دمه خفيف اوي ومحبوب من الجميع
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا احب اسجل
> 
> 
> اغنيه بصوتي الفظيع اللي هيجنن نص بنات المنتدي والنص التاني هينتحر منه :new6:
> ...



*كلك ذوق ومحبه يا عياد
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك دايما :flowers:*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...


*انتي العسولة يا روزي بجد  
ربنا يخليكي يا حبي :love45:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا احب اسجل
> 
> 
> اغنيه بصوتي الفظيع اللي هيجنن نص بنات المنتدي والنص التاني هينتحر منه :new6:
> ...


*الله يخليك يا بتاع التصميمات ههههههههههه
ميرسى ياعياد انت اللى شخصية محترمة جدا وذوق وكفاية عليك كده *:beee:​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *انتي العسولة يا روزي بجد
> ربنا يخليكي يا حبي :love45:​*




ويخليكي ليا يا قمره انتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مارس 2011)

> *نيفين رمزى حبيبة قلبى وبحبهاااااا موووووووت بس بتوحشنى الوحشة
> ودايما غايبة وفطسانةف الفترة الاخير دى*



وانتي كمان حبيبي بتوحشيني قووووووووي
ودايما بسال عليكي سيمو لما بدخل يعني واشوفها
وصدقيني انتوا اخواتي ومفيش حد بيقدر يستغني عن اخواته
ولا ايه يا قمري انتي


ومعلش دا تأثير ثورة 25 يناير بقي
ههههههههههههه
ويارب تعدي علي خير
وجايز ارجع وجايز لا
انتي وحظك بقي معايا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم صلواتك ليا الفتره دي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *
> مايكل كوكو
> *​





*ميرسي ليك عياد​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

توين محترم جدا وكاتب متميز اوي

ربنا يكون معاه دايما​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا احب اسجل
> 
> 
> اغنيه بصوتي الفظيع اللي هيجنن نص بنات المنتدي والنص التاني هينتحر منه :new6:
> ...


*ميررررررررررررررررسي يا عياد*
*كلك زوق ومحبة واحترام*
*ربنا يخليك يا فنانleasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

امممممممم 

لاسجل اعجابي

ب

ميرناااااااا بحب فيها طيبة قلبها وصراحتها

وشخصية متواضعة جدا وهادية

ربنا يفرح قلبها دايما​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2011)

*طيب اللى ناسى هو اتكلم عن مين ولسه مين ومكسل يدور يعمل ايه ههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

قولي اللي انتي عايزاه يا قمر

عادي انا عملت كده بردو ههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي بالبت ميرنا

طيبه قووي وهاديه جدا
صحيح بترخم عليا كتير بس يالا انا الكبير برضه
ميزتها اللي في قلبها ع لسانها وقليل قوي اللي كده
وصحيح معرفتي بيها قليله لكن مش بتحب تجامل حد
بتقول اللي في قلبها ع طول وده بيعجبني فيها 
ربنا معاكي يا ميرنا انتي ومينا ويتمملكم ع خير​*


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*عايز اسجل اعجابى بشخصيه مش هقول اسمها

بس اتمنى انها ترجع زى زمان  لانها اتغيرت كتير

بس لسه بعزها ..
*​


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2011)

*بسجل اعجابى بالمشرف oesi  no*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *بسجل اعجابى بالمشرف oesi  no*



*تمااااااااااام هضم صوتى لصوتك 
بنسمع عنه كلام زى الفل :99:
هههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *تمااااااااااام هضم صوتى لصوتك
> بنسمع عنه كلام زى الفل :99:
> هههههه*​


*لا انا بسمع عنه كلام زى الزفت 
بس اهو صعب عليا قولت اعبره 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

طب واسجل اعجابي

بالحلوين اللي فووووووووق

جوجو ومرمر

منورين المنتدي كله

يلا عدو الجمايل بقي هههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> طب واسجل اعجابي
> 
> بالحلوين اللي فووووووووق
> 
> ...


*وااحد 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *وااحد
> *​




ههههههههههههه لا اتنين بقي :t7:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

*بسجل اعجابي بـــــــــ

استاذي النهيسي انسان جميل جدا
كريتك طيب وهادي 
ماجد محترم وشوفته بنفسي
جوجو قلبه جميل جدا​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

بسجل اعجابي

ب

تويتي القمر

وفيتا عسوله خالص

منورين المنتدي بتواجدهم الجميل​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 مارس 2011)

*بسجل اعجابي ب الاستاذ  التهييسي شخصيه جميله 
والعضو المبارك كليمو وال`والجميله  aposti



*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 مارس 2011)

*مردتش انا ولا مرة هنا ومسجلتش اعجابي
بس خلاص خدت القرار :smile01

يارب بس منساش حد 

استاذ النهيسي
ممكن يتقال فية كل مدح فمش هقلل مكانته عندي بالكلام

استاذ صوت صارخ
كلامي يتلخص في اني بحب اقولو يابويا

استاذة بسم الصليب
عشان بحب اللهجة السورية واللبنانية :smile01
ههههههههههه
انسانة زوق جدا وتستاهل كل خير

طنط روكا
مع اني كنت فاكرها نونو بس طلعت مخموم 

كريتك
بيعجبني تفكيرو جدا في مواقف كتير

مايكل كوكو
طيب وغلبان بس ليا علية تحفظ مش هقولوا :smile01

مينا البطل
بحسو شبهي من جوة
لو ميدايقكش يعني ياعم مينا 

جيسس سون ومولكا
في قسم الحوار بيجيبوا للمسلمين تخلف عقلي 



واحب اختم بحد مش موجود حاليا
بس بجد غائب حاضر
استاذي علاء كامل .


ــ

ولكل الناس اللي مجبتش سيرتها 
اوعدكوا دوركوا جاي
محدش يعيط :smile01
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 مارس 2011)

كلللللللللللللل ده ونسيت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك من مشجعي برشلونه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> مايكل كوكو
> طيب وغلبان بس ليا علية تحفظ مش هقولوا :smile01
> *




*طيب وغلبان وعديتها
ايه التحفظ بقي ياعم الحج
قول متخفش مش هضرب​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

هيرووووووووووووو

دمه خفيف وشخصية مرحه جدا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي ب البت اللي فوقي دي
اجي اخطبك بقى امتىىىىىىىىىىىىى
متوافقي يابت*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> طنط روكا
> مع اني كنت فاكرها نونو بس طلعت مخموم
> ...


*ههههههههه*
*احسن احسن انا اكبر منك:gy0000:*
*ميرسي كيرو بجد*
*ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## Basilius (18 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي الشديد ب *
:smile02* Basilius* :smile02​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي الشديد ب *
> :smile02* Basilius* :smile02​


*هههههههههههه
وانا وانا 
بصراحة الراجل ده طيب خالص :smile02
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

*احب اسجل اعجابي ب شادي وفادي بجد ناس زي العسل
**وهيرو كمان شخصية جميلة جدا
**وجوجو ترانيم شخصية محترمة جدا
وميلو صاحب صاحبه بجد
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي 

ب

بسم الصليب

بحبها جدا لانها شخصية حنونه ومتواضعة وبحب اتكلم معاها وارخم عليها دايما ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مارس 2011)

_*طبعا انهارده ولاول مره اسجل اعجابى
ويكون لروزى وروكاااا
*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*طبعا انهارده ولاول مره اسجل اعجابى
> ويكون لروزى وروكاااا
> *_​


*طب وبكرة وبعده:smil15:*
*ميرسي هيرو ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2011)

*أحب أسجل إعجابي بعضوة إسمها 

Rosetta

:t17::t17::t17::t17:
​*


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أحب أسجل إعجابي بعضوة إسمها
> 
> Rosetta
> 
> ...


*مممممممم يعني يجي منها* :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *مممممممم يعني يجي منها* :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:



*هههههههههههه
طبعاااااااااااا كل الخير يجي منها :smile02​*


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> طبعاااااااااااا كل الخير يجي منها :smile02​*


*يا سلام لو كل المنتدي زيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:94::94::*94:


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا سلام لو كل المنتدي زيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:94::94::*94:



*ههههههههههههههههه
يبقى على المنتدى السلام :t33:​*


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> يبقى على المنتدى السلام :t33:​*



*هههههههههههههههه لا يبقي حنعد في بيوتنا من نشاطك
:vava::vava::vava:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أحب أسجل إعجابي بعضوة إسمها
> 
> Rosetta
> 
> ...



وانا كمان احب اسجل اعجابيhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/smilies/love45.gif


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> وانا كمان احب اسجل اعجابيhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/smilies/love45.gif



*مرررررررسي يا قمر ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مرررررررسي يا قمر ​*


:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*طبعا انهارده ولاول مره اسجل اعجابى
> ويكون لروزى
> *_​




ميرسي خالص يا هيرو

ربنا يخليك يا باشا

ونورت الموضوع كله


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي الشديد ب *
> :smile02* Basilius* :smile02​



*اوافق بشده على اختيارك ده leasantr​*


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اوافق بشده على اختيارك ده leasantr​*


ا*وك دونا ومالة جرجس برضة
دة حتى امير يعنى هايكون ليكى واسطة فوق هههههه*


----------



## god love 2011 (20 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجابى
باابو تربو​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> ا*وك دونا ومالة جرجس برضة
> دة حتى امير يعنى هايكون ليكى واسطة فوق هههههه*



*جرجس ده مفيش منه اتنين 
ولله الحمد :t30: هههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *اسجل اعجابى
> باابو تربو​*



*وانا كماااااااااان بضم صوتى لصوتك
ابووو تربووو شخص هاااااايل صاحب اخلاق عاليه ووجود متميز*


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

بكل تأكيد ابو تربو من اكتر الشخصيات المحترمة هنا في المنتدي

شخص متميز جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

*اكييييييييييييد استاذي ابو تربو من الشخصيات الجميلة والمحبة واللي ليها نشاط جميل هنا في المنتدي*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 مارس 2011)

*احب اضم صوتي لصوتكم *

*ابو تربو فعلا شخصيه كتير مهضومه وكلها محبه بالاضافه لنشاطه وافكاره المميزه والجديده دائما *

*الرب يحميه ويسعده ويبارك خدمته*
​


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي الشديد ب *
> 
> :smile02* Basilius* :smile02​


 




Rosetta قال:


> * أحب أسجل إعجابي بعضوة إسمها ​*
> 
> *Rosetta*​
> 
> *:t17::t17::t17::t17:*​





أسجل إعجابي بالأبطال
الذين سجلوا إعجابهم بأنفسهم

:big29::018A1D~146:
​


----------



## Rosetta (21 مارس 2011)

أمة قال:


> أسجل إعجابي بالأبطال
> الذين سجلوا إعجابهم بأنفسهم
> 
> :big29::018A1D~146:
> ​



*ربنا يخليكي يا غالية 
و انا بسجل اعجابي فيكي و بشخصيتك المميزة في المنتدى
فعلا انتي بركة المنتدى ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 مارس 2011)

شخصيات كثيرة مثل البهنسى وصوت صارخ وامة والملكة العراقية وغيرهم


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

احب اسجل اعجابي

ب

العضو المتميز جدا جدا

دودو

بجد شخص طيب اوي وخدوم وبعتبره اخويا الصغير

وبفرح جدا لنشاطه وابداعه المستمر​


----------



## dodo jojo (21 مارس 2011)

*انا بسجل لاتنين..كليمو وروزى

كليمو:لانه متقدم جدا فى مشاركاته ومروراته متميزه ومتواجد باستمرار.

روزى:عشان محترمه جداااا رقيقه اوى مشاركتها روووعه..متواجده..واجتماعيه جدا.​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *انا بسجل لاتنين..كليمو وروزى​*
> 
> *كليمو:لانه متقدم جدا فى مشاركاته ومروراته متميزه ومتواجد باستمرار.*
> 
> ...






ربنا يخليك يا دودو

ده من زوقك ورقتك بجد​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> مينا البطل
> بحسو شبهي من جوة
> لو ميدايقكش يعني ياعم مينا
> ...



*حبيب قلبى انا يزدنى شرف انك تحسنى شبهك
ميرسى جدا بجد 
واكيد ميديقنيش يعمنا** وسورى لسه واخد بالى من المشاركه دلوقتى*


----------



## soso a (21 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجابى 

فى ناس كتير فى المنتدى 

كليمو مشاركاته حلوه ومتواجد 

هيروووووووو وكوك اعضاء طيبه وحلوه اوى 

روزى جميله جدا 

دراك وفوفو و  مرمر التلاته احلى من بعض 

النهيسى عضو  محترم جدا 

ابو تربو عضو هادى وجميل 

وفى اشخاص كتيرررررررررررررررر حلوه 

بجد بحس ان المنتدى فيه انه مليان بجواهر وكنوز من الأعضاء 

الرب يبارك حياتكم 

ويبارك تعب محبتكم فى خدمتكم 
*


​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

​


soso a قال:


> *اسجل اعجابى
> 
> فى ناس كتير فى المنتدى
> 
> ...





ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك يا قمر

ومبسوطة ان اسمي ضمن مجموعة اعضاء روعة جدا ​


----------



## soso a (21 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> ده من زوقك يا قمر
> 
> ومبسوطة ان اسمي ضمن مجموعة اعضاء روعة جدا ​







​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

​


soso a قال:


> ​





لالالالالالالا بقي لازم اسجل اعجلبي بيكي هههههههههههه

اشمعني انتي يعني 

منورانا يا قمره​


----------



## soso a (21 مارس 2011)

*
ميرررررررررررررسى كتير 

ده من محبتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شخصيات كثيرة مثل البهنسى وصوت صارخ وامة والملكة العراقية وغيرهم


 
انت يا *حبيب يسوع* صاحب القلب الكبير وكلنا نحبك.


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

مارسلينووووووووو


صديق جدع جدا وطيب اوي​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

بالقمره اللي منورة المنتدي

انجيلا

عسووووووله خالص​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

احب اسجل اعجابي بميكي شخصية جميلة جدا ومحترمة
ربنا يفرحك يا ميكي يارب دعوة ولية ساعة عصريييييييييية ههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> بالقمره اللي منورة المنتدي​
> انجيلا​
> عسووووووله خالص​


 

 انتي القمر يا حبي :new8:
 شكرا ليكي ده شرف ليا يا عسللللللل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> احب اسجل اعجابي بميكي شخصية جميلة جدا ومحترمة
> ربنا يفرحك يا ميكي يارب دعوة ولية ساعة عصريييييييييية ههههههه




*ميرسي ليكي رووكا

ده بس من زؤقك​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ببنت العدراء


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

العضو المبارك والمشاغب

بوب

يلا زي بعضه بقي هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> انتي القمر يا حبي :new8:
> شكرا ليكي ده شرف ليا يا عسللللللل




العفو يا حبي

الشرف ليا صدقيني :08:​


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي روزي 
مبارك و عارفها لاني اخضريكا لكن مشاغب مش واضح عليا ههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي روزي *
> * مبارك و عارفها لاني اخضريكا لكن مشاغب مش واضح عليا ههههههههه*




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا واضح اهو

خد بالك بقي هههههههه:beee:​


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا واضح اهو
> 
> خد بالك بقي هههههههه:beee:​


*ههههههههههه طيب هاخد بالي
 مع اني كنت ملاحظ بس بستهبل هههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههه طيب هاخد بالي
> مع اني كنت ملاحظ بس بستهبل هههههههههههه*




ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مارس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> اسجل اعجابي ببنت العدراء


*ميرسى يا حبوبتى
انتى اللى سكرة وربنا يعلم غلاوتك عندى :love45::love45:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

مينا البطل

و

كريتك

و

نونوس 

​


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

*استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد 
اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
كريتيك
نانسي
روزي 
مارشلينو
شمس الحق
باسيليوس 
امي (امه)
دونا 
الزعيم
استاذي صوت صارخ
استاذي النهيسي
استاذي فريدي
روكا
بنت العدرا 
هابي حاجة كده فلاي هههههههههه(فراشة)
مولكا
ابن الملك
فادي(احلي ديانة)
روزيتا
الانطاكي
الاسد المرقصي
سندريلا
سويتي كوكي
جوسبل لايف
تروث
جيلان
و يا ريت مكنش نسيت حد 
و نسيت مينا البطل 
و كوبتك مان 
و تاسوني كوينا
و نسيت كوبتك مرمر
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد
> اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> كريتيك
> نانسي
> ...



ربنا يخليك يا بوب 
من زمان محدش جاب سيرتي 
ولا حد هيجيبها تاني الا لو كانت مجامله بعد كلامي 
ربنا يفرحك يا جميل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد
> اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> كريتيك
> نانسي
> ...



بايدك اوي في دول 
وغيرهم كتير كمان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *روكا*


* ميرسي يا بوب*
*ربنا يخليك للشعب المصري:fun_lol:*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد
> اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> كريتيك
> نانسي
> ...



*مرررررررررسي جدا يا بوب  
و انا بسجل اعجابي فيك لانك من الشخصيات المميزة في المنتدى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا بوب
> من زمان محدش جاب سيرتي
> ولا حد هيجيبها تاني الا لو كانت مجامله بعد كلامي
> 
> ربنا يفرحك يا جميل ​


* ماشي ماشي مانت لو دورت في صفحات فاتت هتلاقي ناس كاتبة اسمك:ranting:*
*وتبقا تشوف في مواضيع تاني **18*​


----------



## Basilius (28 مارس 2011)

*شكرا حبيبي بوب 
انا كمان بسجل اعجابي بايمانك *


----------



## marcelino (28 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يخلييييك يا حبيب قلبى

انت كمان يا بوب من الشخصيات الرائعه الجذابه اللى دخلت قلوبنا بسرعه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد
> اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> كريتيك
> نانسي
> ...



ثانكس يا بوب
ربنا يخليك
​


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد
> اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> كريتيك
> نانسي
> ...




*ميرسى يا بوب كلك زوق بجد
ربنا يديم خدمتك الجميلة فى المنتدى*


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا لذوقك ومحبتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> * اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> دونا
> 
> *



*ميرررسى خالص يا بوب انت اللى حقيقى كلك ذوق ومحبه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## Twin (28 مارس 2011)

*بصراحة كلكم فل .... نقعد احنا نجيب سيرة بعض وبس *
*يعني ال يعجب بحد يجبله هديه -وده أضعف الإيمان- *

*منوريين كلكم وشكراً ع ال ذكر أسمي وال مخدش باله :nunu0000:*

*بس ال واضح ان المنتدي كله معجب بكله وهذا يدل علي المحبة السائدة بينكم أجمعين *

*وانا بسجل أعجابي ناو ناو *

*بكل بنانيت ومدامات المنتدي وبس :smile02*
*ولا عزاء للرجال وللشباب*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد *
> * اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب*
> * كريتيك*
> * نانسي*
> ...




ميرسي خاااااااالص يا بوب

ربنا يخليك يا باشا​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بصراحة كلكم فل .... نقعد احنا نجيب سيرة بعض وبس *​
> *يعني ال يعجب بحد يجبله هديه -وده أضعف الإيمان- *​
> ​
> *منوريين كلكم وشكراً ع ال ذكر أسمي وال مخدش باله :nunu0000:*​
> ...




ههههههههههه طيب يا توين

فين الهدايا بقي لبنانيت ومدامات المنتدي هههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد
> اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> نانسي
> *



*يااااااااااااااه يابوب انا كنت حاسه بأعجابك ,بس ليه بتخبى 
مشاعرك يابنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟قول يابنى قول عبر عن مشاعرك 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يابوب وانت اكيد واحد من الناس الكتيييييييييير اللى بحترمها وبقدرها وبعزها هنا فى المنتدى ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد
> اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> كريتيك
> نانسي
> ...



ربنا يخليك يا بوب بجد 
وميرسى اوى يا حبى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد
> اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> كريتيك
> نانسي
> ...



ايه دا انا اسمي مكتوب
ميرسي خالص يا بوب
انت بجد شخص محترم وذوق
وبجد منور المنتدي بمواضيعك وردودك الجميله والمنسقه


يالا بقي ابعت اي حاجه 
لاختك علي الكلمتين دول
:t17:





انا كمان بسجل اعجابي بشخصيتك
بكل اعضاء المنتدي من اول عضو جديد معانا
لحد الاداره بكل ما فيها


هابقي اجي تاني اسجل اسماء
بس حد يبقي يفكرني
الزهايمر بقي 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بصراحة كلكم فل .... نقعد احنا نجيب سيرة بعض وبس *
> *يعني ال يعجب بحد يجبله هديه -وده أضعف الإيمان- *
> 
> اتفق معاك في الرأي
> ...



بما انك اول واحد تقترح ان اللي يعجب بحد يجبله هديه
وبما انك بتقول انك بتسجل اعجابك ببنانيت المنتدي ومداماته

يبقي يا بقي فك الكيس كدا
وشوف كام بنوته هنا وكام مدام
وابعتها هديه بقي 
وانت وذوقك بقي يا شاعرنا
بحب ادبس انا الناس واعمل الخير
:99:
والبنات كلها ما هتصدق وتمسك في كلمتك
بس انت اللي جبته لنفسك مش لينا دعوه احنا


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> بما انك اول واحد تقترح ان اللي يعجب بحد يجبله هديه
> وبما انك بتقول انك بتسجل اعجابك ببنانيت المنتدي ومداماته
> 
> يبقي يا بقي فك الكيس كدا
> ...


 

هههههههههه ده اللي انا قولته بردو

وهو اللي جابه لنفسه بقي هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ده اللي انا قولته بردو
> 
> وهو اللي جابه لنفسه بقي هههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههه شكلك جايه تهدي يا روزي
طب يالا هجووووووووووووم عليه ومحدش يسيب حقه بقي


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه شكلك جايه تهدي يا روزي
> طب يالا هجووووووووووووم عليه ومحدش يسيب حقه بقي


 

ههههههههههههه شكله هيهرب من المنتدي لو شاف الموضوع ده هههههههههه:yaka:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد
> اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> كريتيك
> نانسي
> ...


*مييييييييييييرسى خالص ليك يابوب
انت اللى بجد وجودك مميز من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدى
وصباح الهجايص هههههههههههه منك نستفيد يا باشا
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه شكله هيهرب من المنتدي لو شاف الموضوع ده هههههههههه:yaka:



تصدقي ممكن يعملها
بس تفتكري بنات المنتدي هايسيبوه بالساهل كدا
:spor22::nunu0000:

انا اشك
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تصدقي ممكن يعملها
> بس تفتكري بنات المنتدي هايسيبوه بالساهل كدا
> :spor22::nunu0000:
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالا مش ممكن يسبوه طبعا

الله حقنا هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالا مش ممكن يسبوه طبعا
> 
> الله حقنا هههههههه



اه وهو اللي وقع نفسه بقي وشبطتنا
مالناش دعوه احنا
ههههههههههههههه
بس تعرفي شكلي انا وانتي في الاخر
هاننضرب ومش هاناخد منه لا هدايا ولا حاجه خالص

انا بقول الحق اهرب بقي واستخبي


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اه وهو اللي وقع نفسه بقي وشبطتنا
> مالناش دعوه احنا
> ههههههههههههههه
> بس تعرفي شكلي انا وانتي في الاخر
> ...


 

احم احم هههههههههه

لالالالالالالا عيب  مش تخافي

احنا جامدين اوي

بس قوليلي هتستخبي فين عشان اجيلك هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه لا واضح بصراحه
انا بقول نروح قسم الساحل
هههههههههههههه اضمن مكان
واهو قريب منك برده


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا واضح بصراحه
> انا بقول نروح قسم الساحل
> هههههههههههههه اضمن مكان
> واهو قريب منك برده


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا ابعدي عن اي قسم

محدش هيحمينا اصلا منتي عارفه ههههههههههه

بصي احنا خلينا في ارض المعركه حتي النهاية ههههههههه والله الموفق :new6:​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

*أسجل إعجابي بالتالية أسماؤهم و أسفة مقدما لو نسيت حد بس الحبايب كتار في المنتدى ههههههههههه



Nancy2
‏besm alslib
‏الأسد المرقصي
حمورابي
Dona Nabil
مكرم زكى شنوده
mikel coco
marcelino
MeToo
النهيسى
روزي86
bob
grges monir
أمة
Critic
شذا البنفسج
Coptic MarMar

​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أسجل إعجابي بالتالية أسماؤهم و أسفة مقدما لو نسيت حد بس الحبايب كتار في المنتدى ههههههههههه​*
> 
> *Nancy2*
> *‏besm alslib*
> ...





ميرسي حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي يا قمره

انتي كمان شخصية روعه وبحبك جدا​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي حبيبتي
> 
> ربنا يخليكي يا قمره
> 
> انتي كمان شخصية روعه وبحبك جدا[/CENTER]



:love45:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا ابعدي عن اي قسم
> 
> محدش هيحمينا اصلا منتي عارفه ههههههههههه
> 
> بصي احنا خلينا في ارض المعركه حتي النهاية ههههههههه والله الموفق :new6:​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
علي رايك اصلا مابقاش في اقسام بلا خيبه
هههههههههه

ماشي حلوه ارض المعركه 
واهي واسعه برده والجو بدا يحرر

هيا الي الجهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد يا اختاه

وحد ينادي علي سلامه بقي
خلينا نخلص الفيلم دا علي خير


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

​


Rosetta قال:


> :love45:​​​






يا كسوفي ههههههههه:08:

طب خدي بقي اموووووووواه:66:

اشمعني انتي ههههههه:08:​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> علي رايك اصلا مابقاش في اقسام بلا خيبه
> هههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه شوفتي بقي ان هنا احسن بكتر

وسلامه جاي في السكه بالهدايا ههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## bob (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أسجل إعجابي بالتالية أسماؤهم و أسفة مقدما لو نسيت حد بس الحبايب كتار في المنتدى ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا ليكي كتييييييييير اختي الغالية
انت اللي بجد شخصية ممتازة فعلا*


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *شكرا ليكي كتييييييييير اختي الغالية
> انت اللي بجد شخصية ممتازة فعلا*



*مرررررسي يا بوب 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

نيفين رمزي العسوله خالص

وديدي القمراية

وسيمون بنت ربنا عسوله 

وروزيتا متميزة جدا 

ونفرتاري وحشتني اوي​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...


*مرررررسي يا عسولة :new8:
​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مرررررسي يا عسولة :new8:*


 

العفو يا قمر

دي اقل حاجه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...



تأييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد 
:smil15::smil15::smil15:
بس نيفين رمزي مين دي
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تأييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
> :smil15::smil15::smil15:
> بس نيفين رمزي مين دي
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


 

ههههههههههههه لا مش هقولك بقي

هش يلا لعضك هههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لا مش هقولك بقي
> 
> هش يلا لعضك هههههههههههه:smil15:




شريره انتي :smil8:
لا انا عاجبني المكان هنا بقي
ومش هاهش بقي
ومش تعرفي تعضيني اصلا سنانك هتوجعك
:t30::t30::t30:


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> شريره انتي :smil8:
> لا انا عاجبني المكان هنا بقي
> ومش هاهش بقي
> ومش تعرفي تعضيني اصلا سنانك هتوجعك
> :t30::t30::t30:


 

هههههههههههه اي يا سناني

لالالالالالالالا خلاص سحبت العض يا ستي خوفا علي اسنانسي من التكسير هههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## لدى المسيح (28 مارس 2011)

* النهيسى *.. انسان طيب وبسيط قولوا فى تواضعه وادبه الجم ما شئتم .. . ودعونى اشكركم اذ افسحتم لى مجالاً كى اذكر اسمه كما أحببت .. .

أخى النهيسى صدقاً أنى أُجللك .. .

احترامى وأكثــــــــر.. .. ..

نرمين


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> * النهيسى *.. انسان طيب وبسيط قولوا فى تواضعه وادبه الجم ما شئتم .. . ودعونى اشكركم اذ افسحتم لى مجالاً كى اذكر اسمه كما أحببت .. .
> 
> أخى النهيسى صدقاً أنى أُجللك .. .
> 
> ...


 

معاكي حق يا نرمين

استاذ النهيسي شخص محترم ومحبوب من الجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أسجل إعجابي بالتالية أسماؤهم و أسفة مقدما لو نسيت حد بس الحبايب كتار في المنتدى ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*انتى اللى بجد عسل وقلبك حلو يا حبيبتى
ربنا يحميكى يا غاليه*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

بصديقي الغالي اوي علي قلبي

جوووووووووون

بجد شخص جميل اوي وقلبه كبير

وكفايه انه دايما بيستحملني وقت ضيقي وبيكون واقف معايا​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> بصديقي الغالي اوي علي قلبي​
> جوووووووووون​
> ...


_*مش عارف اقول ايه بس *_
_*انا مش بقول انيك مجرد صديق *_
_*انتى حد قريب ليا اوى *_
_*وانتى عارفة كدا*_
_*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا نصة وتدوم الصداقة بينا ع طول  *_
_*وليا  عودة *_​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*مش عارف اقول ايه بس *_
> _*انا مش بقول انيك مجرد صديق *_
> _*انتى حد قريب ليا اوى *_
> _*وانتى عارفة كدا*_
> ...





امييييييييييين يارررررررررب

ويخليك ليا يا جون 

وفي انتظار عودتك يا باشا انت وجودك بينور المنتدي كله​


----------



## god love 2011 (28 مارس 2011)

*ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول
اسجل اعجابى
بسبارو عسووووووووووووووووله خالص مالص​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أسجل إعجابي بالتالية أسماؤهم و أسفة مقدما لو نسيت حد بس الحبايب كتار في المنتدى ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ميرسي كتير ليكي يا روزيتا
وكويس ان حد فاكر الاسم ده
انتي كمان من الشخصيات الجميله والمحترمه
منوره المنتدي دايما​*


----------



## اني بل (28 مارس 2011)

بمايكل وتاسوني وروزيتا ودونا وروزي ومارو وكوك وتوني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بصراحة كلكم فل .... نقعد احنا نجيب سيرة بعض وبس *
> *يعني ال يعجب بحد يجبله هديه -وده أضعف الإيمان- *
> 
> *منوريين كلكم وشكراً ع ال ذكر أسمي وال مخدش باله :nunu0000:*
> ...



وانا اللي كنت فاكرك ..... ان بعض الظن فعل 
مشرفين اخر زمن 
يبني منا قولتلك اعرف دكتور زي الفل 
شاااااااااااااااااور عقلك :smil15:​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ميرسي كتير ليكي يا روزيتا
> وكويس ان حد فاكر الاسم ده
> انتي كمان من الشخصيات الجميله والمحترمه
> منوره المنتدي دايما​*



*في قلوبنا دايما يا ميكي 
ربنا يخليك ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

> *أسجل إعجابي بالتالية أسماؤهم و أسفة مقدما لو نسيت حد بس الحبايب كتار في المنتدى ههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


صدقيني يا خاله روشتا مش عارف اودي كل الجمايل دي فين 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحفظك 
ويباركك ويسترها معاكي 
وحسنه قليله تمنع بلاوي كتير وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير والسواب ​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> بمايكل وتاسوني وروزيتا ودونا وروزي ومارو وكوك وتوني


*مرررررررررسي يا قمر 
و انتي من الشخصيات الطيبة جدا 
شكرا الك حبيبتي​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> صدقيني يا خاله روشتا مش عارف اودي كل الجمايل دي فين
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحفظك
> ويباركك ويسترها معاكي
> وحسنه قليله تمنع بلاوي كتير وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير والسواب ​


*ههههههههههه
كل دي دعاوي :smile02
مرررررسي يا عياد من ذوقك ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> كل دي دعاوي :smile02
> مرررررسي يا عياد من ذوقك ​*



لا بجد انتي من الناس المحترمه جدا جدا جدا * 175
ربنا يكتر من امثالك ويفرحك يا رب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> بمايكل وتاسوني وروزيتا ودونا وروزي ومارو وكوك وتوني




*ميرسي ليكي اني
ربنا يخليكي ويحميكي
انتي عرفه معزتك عندي قد ايه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *في قلوبنا دايما يا ميكي
> ربنا يخليك ​*




*ربنا يخليكي يا روزيتا
ده بس من زؤقك
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> بمايكل وتاسوني وروزيتا ودونا وروزي ومارو وكوك وتوني




ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي

انتي ارق اني في الدنيا كلها

ربنا يفرحك دايما​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد
> اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> كريتيك
> نانسي
> ...


*هابى حاجة كدة
ليلتك صودة 
ياعم قول ديدى اختصار برضه ههههههههه
ميرسى لك يا بوب
انت اللى شخصية عسولة ومحبوبة بالمنتدى من اول لما جيت 
علمتنا ازاى نتكلم بالهجايص
ههههههه
*​


----------



## نـسـريـن (28 مارس 2011)

*روزيتا*​


----------



## besm alslib (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta


*  روزيتا من الذ والطف وارق الشخصيات بالمنتدى *

* حواريه قويه و كاتبه رقيقه ومبدعه*

*وصديقه مميزه *

*وفعلا تستحق الاعجاب *
​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

نـسـريـن قال:


> *روزيتا*​



*مرررررسي يا قمررررر  
وانتي من الشخصيات الجميلة في المنتدى ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> بمايكل وتاسوني وروزيتا ودونا وروزي ومارو وكوك وتوني



*ميرررسى خالص حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> Rosetta
> 
> 
> *  روزيتا من الذ والطف وارق الشخصيات بالمنتدى *
> ...


*
يا سلاااااااام كل هالكلام إلي أنا عنجد خجلتيني :08:
مررررسي يا غالية من ذوقك الرائع 
وصدقيني إلك معزة خاصة في قلبي :love45:​*


----------



## نـسـريـن (28 مارس 2011)

هيي فعلاً بتعجبني .. مثال للمرأة الجبارة الي بحب شوفا .. 
نقاشاتا وكلاما وقوّة شخصيتا وأنوثتا بنفس الوقت .. إنسانة جميلة جداً ..

أحلا تحية الك يا روزيتا (F)​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

نانسي عسوله ودمها خفيف اوي

كلدانية بحس انها هادية ونشيطة جدا

فوفو متواجده باستمرار وشخصية جميلة ​


----------



## besm alslib (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أسجل إعجابي بالتالية أسماؤهم و أسفة مقدما لو نسيت حد بس الحبايب كتار في المنتدى ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:love34::wub::love34: ​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

نـسـريـن قال:


> هيي فعلاً بتعجبني .. مثال للمرأة الجبارة الي بحب شوفا ..
> نقاشاتا وكلاما وقوّة شخصيتا وأنوثتا بنفس الوقت .. إنسانة جميلة جداً ..
> 
> أحلا تحية الك يا روزيتا (F)​



*شو في اليوم؟
ليش مصرين تخجلوني هيك يا جماعة :wub: 

تسلميلي يا أحلى نسريييييين بالدنيا صدقيني كله من ذوقك ورقتك وطيبتك
عشان هيك شايفيتني بهاي الصفات اللي ذكرتيها 

بتمنى إلك كل الخير و الحب يا غالية 
و بتمنى كمان شوفك كتير في المنتدى معنا ومش تغيبي عنا  
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

_*كريتيك  *_
_*رغم انى مش اتعاملت معاه بس بحسه جدع وطيب*_
_*ليا عودة*_​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

اممممممممممم

اسجل اعجابي

ب

الاسد المرقصي هو عايز الضرب اه هههههههههه بس طيب جدا وجدع​


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

> بمايكل وتاسوني وروزيتا ودونا وروزي ومارو وكوك وتوني​


 
_*سكرا يا انى*_


_*انا معجب جداا بالاعضاء المنتدى كله *_

_*ربنا يخليهم للمنتدى ونشفهم ديمااا *_

_*يااااارب *_

_*شكرا يا روزى موضوع جميل *_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

أنا معجبة بالكلللللللل
بس في اتنين بحس بأنن طيوبيييييييين
روزيتا الأخت الغاااااااااااااااااااااااااالية ,,,يلي الجميل يلي عملتو معي فوووووووووق راسي و الرب يخليلي اياها يا رب
و كوك ... مع أنو ما كتير منحكي و منتواصل سوا
بس بحسو إنسان رائع  ... ^_^


و ماااااااااااا بنسى أستاذي الغالي ..النهيسي
الرب يديم المحبة


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

​


كوك قال:


> _*سكرا يا انى*_
> 
> 
> _*انا معجب جداا بالاعضاء المنتدى كله *_
> ...





شكرا ليك يا كوك

انت منور الموضوع​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> أنا معجبة بالكلللللللل
> بس في اتنين بحس بأنن طيوبيييييييين
> روزيتا الأخت الغاااااااااااااااااااااااااالية ,,,يلي الجميل يلي عملتو معي فوووووووووق راسي و الرب يخليلي اياها يا رب
> و كوك ... مع أنو ما كتير منحكي و منتواصل سوا
> ...


*تسلمييييييييييييلي يا أحلى و أجمل أخت بالدنيا 
انتي طيوبة و رقيقة و عسل و مهضومة 

ربنا يحميكي بكل خطوة بحياتك أمييييييييييييين يا رب 
بس ليكي ارجعي كم صفحة لورا في الموضوع شوفي انك ببالي 
موووووووووووووواه :love45: ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أسجل إعجابي بالتالية أسماؤهم و أسفة مقدما لو نسيت حد بس الحبايب كتار في المنتدى ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


القلوب عند بعضها يا غالية
الرب يباركك روووووووووووز ... يا أطيب أخت و يحميكي
و هي أحلى ممممممممممممممموووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> القلوب عند بعضها يا غالية
> الرب يباركك روووووووووووز ... يا أطيب أخت و يحميكي
> و هي أحلى ممممممممممممممموووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه


*مررررررررررررسي يا قمرة 
:wub::wub::wub::wub:*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مررررررررررررسي يا قمرة
> :wub::wub::wub::wub:*​


أهليييييييييييييييييييييييين :36_22_25::36_22_25::36_22_25:بأختي العسولة 
:36_3_16:


----------



## marcelino (29 مارس 2011)

*بسجل أعجابى الــدائـــــم بكل شخص بيكون فى منتهى الذوق حتى لو كان متضايق او متعصب

لان الصفه دى نادره حاليا 
*​


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *بسجل أعجابى الــدائـــــم بكل شخص بيكون فى منتهى الذوق حتى لو كان متضايق او متعصب
> 
> لان الصفه دى نادره حاليا
> *​


*انا معاك يا معلم*


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

استاذ بيتر 

لانه متميز جدا وتواجده جميل في المنتدي ومحبوب من الجميع​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

احب بردو اسجل اعجابي

ب

العضو اللي بيرخم عليا دايما ههههههههههه

عارف نفسه اكيد

هو


كوك 

بجد شخص طيب اوي وبتمناله السعاده في حياته لانه يستاهل كل خير​


----------



## BITAR (29 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> ب​
> استاذ بيتر ​
> لانه متميز جدا وتواجده جميل في المنتدي ومحبوب من الجميع​


* شعور طيب جدا يا روزى86*
*طبعا انا اسجل اعجابى بكل احبائى بالمنتدى*
*الذى اعرفهم جيدا واتواصل معهم*
*والذى اعرفهم عن طريق مشاركتهم*​


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احب بردو اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> ب​
> العضو اللي بيرخم عليا دايما ههههههههههه​
> ...


 


_*يا خرابى على كسوفى  *_

_*هههههههه*_

_*انتى يا بنت مش نويه تجبيه على بر *_

_*ههههههههه*_


_*ميرسى ليكى يا روزى بجد انتى شخصيه محترمه جداا  *_

_*واتمناا  ليكى كل شيئ انتى تتمنى وربنا يكون معاكى *_

_*ومش عارف اقول تانى حاجه لان شخصيتك مش عارف اشرحه كويس *_

_*اعمل ايه بقى *_

_*؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

BITAR قال:


> * شعور طيب جدا يا روزى86*
> *طبعا انا اسجل اعجابى بكل احبائى بالمنتدى*
> *الذى اعرفهم جيدا واتواصل معهم*
> *والذى اعرفهم عن طريق مشاركتهم*​



ربنا يعوضك يااستاذي


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*يا خرابى على كسوفى  *_
> 
> _*هههههههه*_
> 
> ...



هههههه ربنا يخليك ياكوك ده من زوقك يا باشا


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *بسجل أعجابى الــدائـــــم بكل شخص بيكون فى منتهى الذوق حتى لو كان متضايق او متعصب
> 
> لان الصفه دى نادره حاليا
> *​



وانا معاك يا مارو
بس مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

بسجل اعجابي بالمحارويين كلهم
بجد كل شخص منهم ليه اسلوبه المميز افي الحوار
تحياتي ليهم وربنا معاكم ويبارك خدمتهم


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بكل عضو نشيط معانا في المنتدي


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بكل عضو نشيط معانا في المنتدي


*خلاص يا روزي انا عارف قصدك انا ميرسي ليكي :yahoo::dance:*


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> بسجل اعجابي بالمحارويين كلهم
> بجد كل شخص منهم ليه اسلوبه المميز افي الحوار
> تحياتي ليهم وربنا معاكم ويبارك خدمتهم



*وانا منهم ولا ايييييييييه :smil12:​*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وانا منهم ولا ايييييييييه :smil12:​*


*ايه يا روزيتا ده؟؟؟؟
مش كل حاجة يبقي انتي 
بتقول محاورين يعني انا شكرا شكرا*


----------



## اني بل (29 مارس 2011)

احلى روزيتا واحلى روزي الحلوين شخصيتكم بتعجبني كثثير
ربنا يخليكم


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا روزيتا ده؟؟؟؟
> مش كل حاجة يبقي انتي
> بتقول محاورين يعني انا شكرا شكرا*


*
هههههههههه
ما انا لسه عم اسأل 
ما تستنى نشوف الجواب :smil12:
​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> احلى روزيتا واحلى روزي الحلوين شخصيتكم بتعجبني كثثير
> ربنا يخليكم


*
ربنا يخليكي يا قمرة 
وانا بسجل اعجابي فيكي لانك من الشخصيات الرائعة جدا ​*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> هههههههههه
> ما انا لسه عم اسأل
> ما تستنى نشوف الجواب :smil12:
> ​*


*من غير ما استني 
في ثقة في النفس عندي:smil12::smil12:
*


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *من غير ما استني
> في ثقة في النفس عندي:smil12::smil12:
> *



*يا سلام على الثقة في النفس 
بس بيطلعلك يا باشا :smil12:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بكل عضو نشيط معانا في المنتدي



طيب من غير حوارات ولف ودوران 
قولي انك معجبه باحلي واشهر وارخم شب في العمرانيه 
لزمته ايه كل عضو نشيط والحوارات دي 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي روزي ربنا يفرحك يا قمر


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وانا منهم ولا ايييييييييه :smil12:​*



طبعا حبيبتي انتي منها اكيد
ربنا يحميكي يا سكره


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا روزيتا ده؟؟؟؟
> مش كل حاجة يبقي انتي
> بتقول محاورين يعني انا شكرا شكرا*



هههههههههههههههههه
يارب يا بوب تبقي ضمنهم قريب
وليا الحلاوه ماسي


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> طبعا حبيبتي انتي منها اكيد
> ربنا يحميكي يا سكره


*
مررررسي يا قمر 
وانا بحب اسجل اعجابي فيكي
صح مش تعاملت كتير معاكي 
بس من مشاركاتك بحسك رقيقة و طيبة و عسل 
ربنا يحميكي  ​*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> يارب يا بوب تبقي ضمنهم قريب
> وليا الحلاوه ماسي


*ماسي يا جوسبل الحلاوة و تكون رشيدي الميزان 
الباكو اللي ب75 قرش اوك عينيا*


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *خلاص يا روزي انا عارف قصدك انا ميرسي ليكي :yahoo::dance:*




هههههههههههههه ميرسي ليك انت يا حج بوب

هش يلا بقي هههههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> احلى روزيتا واحلى روزي الحلوين شخصيتكم بتعجبني كثثير
> ربنا يخليكم




ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي

انتي كمان من ارق الشخصيات اللي هنا في المنتدي

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> طيب من غير حوارات ولف ودوران
> قولي انك معجبه باحلي واشهر وارخم شب في العمرانيه
> لزمته ايه كل عضو نشيط والحوارات دي
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي روزي ربنا يفرحك يا قمر





هههههههههههههه اه معاك حق ملهاش لازمه الحوارات ههههههههههه
:t32:
كوبه صحيح

ربنا يفرحك يا عياد ويسعدك دايما
​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مارس 2011)

*رجعت لورا يمكن 9 صفحات عشان فاكر ان فى حد كتب اسمى
ومش لاقى المشاركات 
عموما اللى فاكرهم بجد هما bob و**روزي**
ميرسى يجماعه بجد ربنا يخليكم للثوره 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> مررررسي يا قمر
> وانا بحب اسجل اعجابي فيكي
> صح مش تعاملت كتير معاكي
> ...




ميرسي حبيبي دا من ذوقك بس




bob قال:


> *ماسي يا جوسبل الحلاوة و تكون رشيدي الميزان
> الباكو اللي ب75 قرش اوك عينيا*



لالالالالالالالالالالالا مش بحب السكريات انا
هاتلي بدلها كيس طرشي اهو يفتح النفس برده
هههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه اه معاك حق ملهاش لازمه الحوارات ههههههههههه
> :t32:
> كوبه صحيح
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
كوبه في عينك 
ربنا يخليكي يا اخت نصه 

ربنا اللي يعلم انتي اختي الكبيره وفي مقام مامتي 
وجبر الخواطر علي الله 
وربنا ينفخ في صورتك  وامش جوازتك كده ونفرح فيكي


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *رجعت لورا يمكن 9 صفحات عشان فاكر ان فى حد كتب اسمى
> ومش لاقى المشاركات
> عموما اللى فاكرهم بجد هما bob و**روزي**
> ميرسى يجماعه بجد ربنا يخليكم للثوره
> *




ههههههههه ويخليك يا باشا لمصر كلها 

وخليك كده معانا علي الخط عشان مش تنسي والا اقولك هنبقي نبعتلك اللينك من حين لاخر

ايه رأيك هههههههههههه:t13:


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> كوبه في عينك
> ربنا يخليكي يا اخت نصه
> 
> ...




هههههههههه طب اختك الكبيه وده اكيد طبعا هههههههههههه

انما مامتك لالالالالا كده كتير اوي ههههههههه انا مش عجوزه لدرجادي ياض يا كوبه انت هههههههههههه:t32:

ومش هينفخ في صورتي بقي وقاعده علي قلبكم 

بس هه ههههههههههههه:spor2::yahoo:​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مارس 2011)

*اه والنبى يا روزى لحسن ساعات بتوه فى الشغل وبنسى الدنيا
والناس بتفتكر انى انا تنك ههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *رجعت لورا يمكن 9 صفحات عشان فاكر ان فى حد كتب اسمى
> ومش لاقى المشاركات
> عموما اللى فاكرهم بجد هما bob و**روزي**
> ميرسى يجماعه بجد ربنا يخليكم للثوره
> *



اتصدق صعبت عليا يبني 
لحظه ابكي 
بس بردوا مش هسجل اعجابي بيك :a63: 
:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا مش بحب السكريات انا
> هاتلي بدلها كيس طرشي اهو يفتح النفس برده
> هههههههههههههه


*طرشي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده شيء ملحوظ جدا ان رقة البنات بتزيد من يوم ليوم
استمري استمري
فين الباتون سالية و السابلية و البيتي فور و البيتي بان ؟؟؟؟
عجبت لك يا زمن ههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اه والنبى يا روزى لحسن ساعات بتوه فى الشغل وبنسى الدنيا
> والناس بتفتكر انى انا تنك ههههههههه
> *



عيب يا مون محدش فاكرك كده 
انا عن نفسي متاكد يا حج


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اه والنبى يا روزى لحسن ساعات بتوه فى الشغل وبنسى الدنيا*
> * والناس بتفتكر انى انا تنك ههههههههه*




هههههههههه

لالالالالالا مش تخلي عندك فكر 

اطمن خالص مالص واعرف ان وراك رجاله

احم احم روزي يعني هتقوم بالواجب هههههههههههههه:t13:​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اتصدق صعبت عليا يبني
> لحظه ابكي
> بس بردوا مش هسجل اعجابي بيك :a63:
> :yahoo::yahoo:​



*اللى يصعب عليك يفقرك يا يمعلم *


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عيب يا مون محدش فاكرك كده
> انا عن نفسي متاكد يا حج



*ابقى فكرنى اقولك على مثل عن التناكه بس للاسف مش هينفع هنا *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اللى يصعب عليك يفقرك يا يمعلم *



اقوال ماثوره ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ابقى فكرنى اقولك على مثل عن التناكه بس للاسف مش هينفع هنا *



تقريبا عرفته 
طول عمرك تـــــــــ علشان الرقابه بس ــــــــــــــــــيت 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *طرشي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ده شيء ملحوظ جدا ان رقة البنات بتزيد من يوم ليوم
> استمري استمري
> فين الباتون سالية و السابلية و البيتي فور و البيتي بان ؟؟؟؟
> عجبت لك يا زمن ههههههههههه*


هههههههههههههههه
يا بوب الحاجات دي موجوده بس في الفطار
لكن في الصيام ومع الزيت المستمر
يبقي الطرشي في اول القايمه
ههههههههههههههههه
وخلاص انت اللي جبته لنفسك
هاتلي بيتزا بقي 
ناس غااويه تبذير وخلاص









وملحوظه يعني وفي سرك
مش تقول لحد
انا قولت اوفرلك يعني
اصلي عارفه ان الشباب في الزمن دا يا حرام 
حالهم يصعب علي الاخوان والسلفيين
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالا مش تخلي عندك فكر
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه اوك يا رجاله قصدى يا روزى *


الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اقوال ماثوره ؟



:smiles-11::smiles-11: 
*اقوال مينا البطل*


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههه اوك يا رجاله قصدى يا روزى *
> 
> 
> :smiles-11::smiles-11:
> *اقوال مينا البطل*



هههههههههههههه:kap:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * *
> 
> 
> :smiles-11::smiles-11:
> *اقوال مينا البطل*



الله عليك يا ملك الحصريات


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يا بوب الحاجات دي موجوده بس في الفطار
> لكن في الصيام ومع الزيت المستمر
> يبقي الطرشي في اول القايمه
> ...


*يا حنينة علي الشباب 
يا ريت الاقي واحدة طيبة كده زيك بشقتها و عربيتها ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا حنينة علي الشباب
> يا ريت الاقي واحدة طيبة كده زيك بشقتها و عربيتها ههههههههههه*




:smil12::smil12::smil12:
يبقي عمرك ما هتلاقي خالص
فنحن نختلف عن الاخرون
ههههههههههههههههههه
ونصيحه اخويه خليك كدا


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بكل اعضاء منتدي الكنيسه


----------



## كوك (30 مارس 2011)

_*كل الاعضاااااااء*_​


----------



## soso a (30 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*كل الاعضاااااااء*_​


 

وانا من ضمن الأعضاء يا كوك 

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طب اختك الكبيه وده اكيد طبعا هههههههههههه
> 
> انما مامتك لالالالالا كده كتير اوي ههههههههه انا مش عجوزه لدرجادي ياض يا كوبه انت هههههههههههه:t32:
> 
> ...



كيبه دي ليها علاقه بكوبه ؟ :beee:


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

هههههه سوري يا باشا دي غلطه كيبورد اقصد الكبيره ياكوبه انت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههه سوري يا باشا دي غلطه كيبورد اقصد الكبيره ياكوبه انت



اتعلموا الكتابه الاول وتعالوا رخموا علينا 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

هههههه حاتر يا باشا هاخد بالي المره الجايه وربنا يهد القوي ههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2011)

_احم احم _
_بما أن ماحدش سجل اعجابوا بيا_
_بس ماشى _
_اسجل اعجابى _
_اولا : دونا .... على خدمتها الجميله محبتها _
_ثانيا : صاحب الموضوع علشان مانضربش_
_روزى....__شخصيه جميله وتستحق كل خير _
_ثالثا : روك ..بجد شخصيه فوق الوصف وخدمته رائعه _
_رابعا: الأسد المرقصى ... مشاغب مشاغب مشاغب _
_هههههههههه بهزر طبعا _
_خامساً : النهيسى .. خدمته اكثر من رائعه _
_سادساً :ديدى ... شخصيه جميله وخدومه جدا _
_سابعا ً : جوجو ( مواقع ) بجد شخصيه فوق الوصف _
_وبتمنى ليه حياه سعيده _
_اممممممم _
_كفايه المجموعه دى دلوقتى_
_ولى عووووووده ماحدش يزعل _
_بس انا زعلان منكوا _
_ههههههههههه_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههه حاتر يا باشا هاخد بالي المره الجايه وربنا يهد القوي ههههههه



بتدعي علي نفسك ليه بس


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مارس 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ب
 * mina elbatal* مش بخليه بحالو هنطرد في يوم من الايام بسبب ازعاجو هههههههههه 

*شمس الحق* دايما مغلب المسلمين بردودو الروعة 

*روزي* عسوولة خالص 

*dona nabil*  القمر لمنور المنتدى​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

هههههه لا ياعياد ده انت مش انا هههههه


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

ربنا يخليكي يا انجيلا بجد انتي من الشخصيات الجميله هنا في المنتدي وبحبك جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _احم احم _
> 
> _بما أن ماحدش سجل اعجابوا بيا_
> _بس ماشى _
> ...


 

_فى واحد كان بيتكلم هنا _
_بيقول كلام زى الفل :smil15:_
_هههههههههه _​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

ههههههه ميرسي ليك ياكوكو ربنا يخليك ومش تخاف مفيش ضرب ههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههه ميرسي ليك ياكوكو ربنا يخليك ومش تخاف مفيش ضرب ههههههه


 
_ميرسى ميرسى _
_فى عض بس :blush2: هههههههه _​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا ولا حاجه لاني مريضه هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2011)

_ههههههههه _
_الف سلامه يا روزى_​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

ميرسي يا كوكو

الله يسلمك


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا انجيلا بجد انتي من الشخصيات الجميله هنا في المنتدي وبحبك جدا


 
وانا كمان يا حبي :love45:


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

تسلميلي دايما ياقمره


----------



## just member (31 مارس 2011)

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو ويبارك محبتك 
شكرا الك ولذوقك العالي


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _احم احم _
> _بما أن ماحدش سجل اعجابوا بيا_
> _بس ماشى _
> _اسجل اعجابى _
> ...



*يا رررررب يخليك يا كوكو ده بس  من ذوقك ومحبتك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويوفقك دايماا :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> اسجل اعجابي ب
> * mina elbatal* مش بخليه بحالو هنطرد في يوم من الايام بسبب ازعاجو هههههههههه
> 
> *شمس الحق* دايما مغلب المسلمين بردودو الروعة
> ...


*النور نورك انتى يا غاليه :love45:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _احم احم _
> _بما أن ماحدش سجل اعجابوا بيا_
> _بس ماشى _
> _اسجل اعجابى __رائعه _
> ...



وعرفت منين :new6:
مع انوا مش باين عليا وحياه ربنا ايه دا الكلام ده :fun_lol:
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 مارس 2011)

*اسجل اعجابى بكل الاصحاب اللى استحملونى 
ف الفترة اللى فاتت واللى بمساعدتهم بقيت احسن كتير
ميرسى لكم كتيييييييير
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _احم احم _
> _بما أن ماحدش سجل اعجابوا بيا_
> _بس ماشى _
> _اسجل اعجابى _
> ...


*ميرسى لك يا كوكو 
انت اللى شخصية عسولة وخدوم انا مش بخدم حدج فين بس
*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

ماجد

و

جوفاني

و

نيتاااااااااا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...



وانا يا بت :nunu0000:
كوبه كده :t26:


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا كوكو ويبارك محبتك
> شكرا الك ولذوقك العالي


 
_ويخليك يا جوجو :smile02_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رررررب يخليك يا كوكو ده بس من ذوقك ومحبتك *
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك ويوفقك دايماا :flowers:*


 
_ميرسى ميرسى _
_ويخليكى يا فندم :smile02_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وعرفت منين :new6:
> مع انوا مش باين عليا وحياه ربنا ايه دا الكلام ده :fun_lol:​


 
_عيب يا ريس _
_وهل يخفى القمر :gy0000:_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ميرسى لك يا كوكو *
> *انت اللى شخصية عسولة وخدوم انا مش بخدم حدج فين بس*​


_وبعدين فى المعاكسات دى بقى :08:_
_هههههههههههه _
_ربنا يخليكى ياديدى_
_ده بس من زوقك _​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _عيب يا ريس _
> _وهل يخفى القمر :gy0000:_​


ايه يا خويا الاهانات اللي نازله من الصبح دي 
طيب مشاغب وعديتها
انما قمر ايه يا عمنا 
لو كررتها تاني هعملك قسم في المحضر :nunu0000:
ال قمر ال :act31:
خسئتِ وخسئتَ اقاويلك :gy0000:  ​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> ب​
> ماجد​
> ...


 
ميرسي ياقمر 
انتي اللي من اجمل الشحصيات اللي عرفتها هنا
ربنا يخليكي ياقمر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي بــــــ

ماجد 

كريتك

تادرس

أني بل

soso

أنجيلا

نانسي 2 ( وربنا يسامحني )​*


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (1 أبريل 2011)

*
لا أعرف الكثير من الزملاء هنا لاني قليلة المشاركات لكن اتابع في بعض الاحيان ما يكتب وما يضعه البعض 
فالكثير هنا من الزملاء مواضيعهم رائعة ومفيدة وممتعة ومتنوعة وهذا ما يعطي جمالية لهم 

ربما قريباً عندما أتابع المنتدى بصور اطول سوف أضع اسماء بعض الزملاء 

للكل :16_14_37:*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> * اسجل اعجابي بــــــ​*
> 
> *ماجد *​
> *كريتك*​
> ...




شكرا ليك يا مايك انت من الشخصيات الرائعة في المنتدى والي بحترمها جداااا
ربنا يخليك يا ........ بني ههههههههههههههه


----------



## أَمَة (1 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *استنوا بقي عليا علشان منساش حد *
> *اسجل اعجابي بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب*
> *كريتيك*
> *نانسي*
> ...


 

شكرا يا ابني المبارك على تشجيعك هذا.

احب ان اقول لك أنك اثبت إستحقاك في محبة الأعضاء منذ أول ايام تسجيلك في المنتدى وكسبت بكل جدارة إحترام ومحبة الجميع.

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شكرا ليك يا مايك انت من الشخصيات الرائعة في المنتدى والي بحترمها جداااا
> ربنا يخليك يا ........ بني ههههههههههههههه




*ابنك برضه
شكلي هضمك في البلاك لست
بلاش انتي يابنتي احسن لك :gun:
​*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ابنك برضه*
> *شكلي هضمك في البلاك لست*
> *بلاش انتي يابنتي احسن لك :gun:*​


 
انت ايه مشكلتك مع الكلمة  ده ههههههههههههههه
انت بتهددني يا بني :nunu0000:  ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> انت ايه مشكلتك مع الكلمة  ده ههههههههههههههه
> انت بتهددني يا بني :nunu0000:  ​




*لا سمح الله يا حجه
انا بتاع تهديد برضه
يابنتي انا لو متجوز بعد الشر يعني
كان زماني عندي بنت قدك ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ب
دونا القمر
وحبيبتي بسم الصليب 
وروزي السكره
ومايكل كوكو خطيب بنتي رقم واحد
والاسد المرقصي خطيب بنتي رقم 2
والفنان كليمو
والنهيسي​


----------



## soso a (1 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي بــــــ​*
> 
> *ماجد *​
> *كريتك*​
> ...


 

مييييييييييييييييييييييرسى كتير كوكو 

وادى صوره حلوه ليك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ومايكل كوكو خطيب بنتي رقم واحد​




*هو احنا مش فركشنا التدبيسه دي يا حماتي :act31:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> مييييييييييييييييييييييرسى كتير كوكو
> 
> وادى صوره حلوه ليك​




*ميرسي ليكي انتي يا سوسو
ع نشاطك ومواضيعك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بكل اصحابي اللي قريبين مني من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ايه يا خويا الاهانات اللي نازله من الصبح دي
> طيب مشاغب وعديتها
> انما قمر ايه يا عمنا
> لو كررتها تاني هعملك قسم في المحضر :nunu0000:
> ...


 

_تصدق انى غلطان ليك _​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2011)

بسجل اعجابى بكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

وانا بسجل اعجابي

ب

تااااااااااااااسوني وكنتي وحشانا خالص

والحمد لله اننا اطمنا عليكي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

_بس اعجابى ب KOKOMAN _
_هههههههههه _
_ماحدش جاب اسمى _
_اكتبه انا _
_هاهاهاهاها_​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

يا واد يا كوكو يا غلس


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2011)

> وانا بسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...


 
وانتوا كمان كنتوا وحشنى خاااااالص

شكرا يا قمراية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _تصدق انى غلطان ليك _​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اخر خدمه الغز علقه هههههههههه
الا يعني ايه غز  :smil12:​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> اسجل اعجابي ب
> * mina elbatal* مش بخليه بحالو هنطرد في يوم من الايام بسبب ازعاجو هههههههههه
> 
> *شمس الحق* دايما مغلب المسلمين بردودو الروعة
> ...



*هههههههه لا متقلقيش محدش هيطردك
ميرسى يا انجيلا *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> اسجل اعجابي ب
> دونا القمر
> وحبيبتي بسم الصليب
> وروزي السكره
> ...



شانكس يا حماتي ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> يا واد يا كوكو يا غلس


 
_اى خدعه يا ريس :yahoo:_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اخر خدمه الغز علقه هههههههههه
> 
> الا يعني ايه غز :smil12:​


_ولا فاهم حاجه_​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

طب نغير بقي ونقول اسجل اعجابي بأول عضو يدخل بعدي يلا بقي نشوف مين سعيد الحظ ههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

_ههههههههههههه_
_ميرسى ميرسى _​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بسجل اعجابى بكل اعضاء المنتدى


* وانا بسجل اعجابي بيكي:wub: يا حلو انت يا نايتي*​


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

*ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول

ديدى

نيفين رمزى

سبارو

ماما كاندى

ماما هابى

دونا نبيل

ماما مونيكا

روزى

تاسونى كوينا


روكا

بنت العدرا

سويتى كوكى

ابسوتى ميرنا

جيلان

كوبتك مرمر

الملكه العراقيه

نفرتارى

سندريلا


ميرو انجيل

اكليل شوك

انجى لاف جيسيس

لافلى دوف

مريم فخرى

مانا مانا

مونى جيرل

بونبونايه

ريد بانسى

توتى

تويتى

فيتا

فراشه مسيحيه

زيزا

جون

عياد

جرجس منير

مايكل كوكو

مينا البطل

كوكو مان

تونى تون

استاذ بهاء

الملك العقرب

كليمو

وليم تل

انريكى

جاست ميمبر

كريتيك

استاذ صوت صارخ

ابو تربو

زاما

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يانى

بس كده
لو ف حد تانى
ابقوا زودوا​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي ياسيمو ياحبي انا كمان بسجل اعجابي بيكي يا قمر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ديدى
> 
> ...



:smil12::smil12::smil12:
شانكس يا جمر الهي يرزقك بعربيه همر تطلعي بيها القمر 
وانا كومان بسجل شريط اغني تحبي تسمعي هههههههههههه
لا بجد انتي من الناس الطيبه جدا جدا 
يا رب يكون ربع البشر زيك


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ب زيزا وجرجس وسوسو من الشخصيات المحترمه جدا


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *
> 
> مينا البطل
> 
> ...


*ميرسى يا سيمون ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول​*
> 
> _*ديدى*_​
> _*نيفين رمزى*_​
> ...


*ميرسى يا قمرررررر *
*انا كمان بسجل اعجابى بيكى يا جميلة *
*انتى بأمانة اللى سكرة خالص*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ب اوسي وتوني وتوين وفراشه وفاديا وتوتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ديدى
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا حبي *
*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر :wub:*
*اهو انتي اللي عسل وسكر *​


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ياسيمو ياحبي انا كمان بسجل اعجابي بيكي يا قمر



*العفو ع ايه
اهو انتى بقى
:t4::t4::t4:​*


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> :smil12::smil12::smil12:
> شانكس يا جمر الهي يرزقك بعربيه همر تطلعي بيها القمر
> وانا كومان بسجل شريط اغني تحبي تسمعي هههههههههههه
> لا بجد انتي من الناس الطيبه جدا جدا
> يا رب يكون ربع البشر زيك



*العفش ياحج

ياااااااااااااااااااارب ياخويا يارب
اى عربيه
المهم عربيه وخلاص
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعى للدبان يتلم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهو انت بقى

ههههههههههههههههههههه
كانت الدنيا خربت​*


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ميرسى يا سيمون ربنا يخليكى*



*العفو ع ايه
بجد انت شخصيه محترمه
وخدوم جدا​*


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمرررررر *
> *انا كمان بسجل اعجابى بيكى يا جميلة *
> *انتى بأمانة اللى سكرة خالص*​



*العفو ع ايه
اهو انتى بقى
:wub::wub::wub:​*


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا حبي *
> *ربنا يخليكي يا قمر :wub:*
> *اهو انتي اللي عسل وسكر *​



*العفو ع ايه يابنوته
اهو انتى بقى
:wub::wub::wub:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *العفو ع ايه يابنوته
> اهو انتى بقى
> :wub::wub::wub:​*


*لا بقا انتي وبطلي تعترضي:t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*احب اسجل اعجابي بسيمو العسل دي واقولها ربنا يفرحك داايما*
*واسجل كمان بمانا مانا نواحي بلدنا ههههه كيفك يا بت العم هههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> اسجل اعجابي ب
> دونا القمر
> وحبيبتي بسم الصليب
> وروزي السكره
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبة قلبى ده بس من ذوقك ومحبتك :wub:
انتى كمان شخصيه عسوله بجد ومحبوبه جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماااا يا قمررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ديدى
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى حبيبة قلبى ربنا يخليكى 
انتى كمان زى السكر وانا بحبك خالص 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

توتا وبقولها ياريت ترجعي تنوري من تاني

و

اني بل عسوله خالص ورقيقة ومحبه للجميع​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ديدى
> 
> ...


ربي يباركك ويبارك محبتك الكبيرة
اول مرة حدا يحكي اسمي بهايدا الموضوع 
والصدفة الحلوة خليتيني بشوفو
كل الشكر الك عن جد ولذوقك اكتير عالي


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي 

ب

تادو كتاباته جميلة جدا وبتعجبني

و

بنت الملك بنفتقد وجودها معانا كتير​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*انا عارفة انى هنسى كتير *
*بسجل اعجابى *
*ب امة حبيبتى الغالية *
*ودونا الجميلة الغالية*
*ومام كاندى*
*وهابى انجل *
*وبنت العدرا *
*وجيلان *
*وميرو *
*وروزى القمرررررر*
*وتويتى حبيبة قلبى*
*وفيتا السكرة*
*وروكا جيسس*
*وابسوتى ميرنا*
*وسويتى كوكى *
*وجود لف*
*وكوبتك مرمر *
*ورزيتا*
*تسونى كوين*
*وتوين *
_*جاست ميمبر*_
_*كوكو مان *_
_*كليمو*_
_*سالفيشن تونى*_
_*مينا البطل*_
_*الاسد المرقصى*_

*كفايا كدا على ما افتكرت :heat:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا عارفة انى هنسى كتير *​
> *بسجل اعجابى *​
> *ب امة حبيبتى الغالية *​
> *ودونا الجميلة الغالية*​
> ...




ده انتي اللي قمر

وبموت فيكي بجد ومبسوطة اننا قربنا من بعض اكتر يا حبي

ربنا يخليكي ليا​


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *وروزيتا*
> 
> ​




*مررررررسي يا حبي 
وانا بسجل إعجابي فيكي يا سكرة  ​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ده انتي اللي قمر​
> وبموت فيكي بجد ومبسوطة اننا قربنا من بعض اكتر يا حبي​
> ربنا يخليكي ليا​


*ويخليكى ليا يا قمرررررررر*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *العفو ع ايه​*
> _*اهو انتى بقى*_
> 
> _*:wub::wub::wub:*_​


*لا يا بنوتة انتى اللى سكرةةةةةةةة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> _*مينا البطل*_
> 
> 
> ​




*ميرسى يا مانا 
ربنا يخليكى للثوره يارب*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مررررررسي يا حبي *
> 
> *وانا بسجل إعجابي فيكي يا سكرة  *​


*ميرسى يا سكرررررررررررة انتى*​[/FONT]


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ميرسى يا مانا *
> *ربنا يخليكى للثوره يارب*


*ههههههههههه *
*ثورة اية بسسسس*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي
ب

مرموره عسوله خالص وربنا يفرح قلبها

و

زاما ربنا يرجعه بالسلامه ويشفيه يارب

و

ابن الملك شخص محترم جدا وهادي​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابي بسيمو العسل دي واقولها ربنا يفرحك داايما*
> 
> *واسجل كمان بمانا مانا نواحي بلدنا ههههه كيفك يا بت العم هههه*​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*انا منيحة يا بنيتى مش كدا تمام ههههههه*
*ميرسى يا سكرة انا كنت بسجل اعجابى بيكى قبلك على فاكرة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا عارفة انى هنسى كتير *
> *بسجل اعجابى *
> *ب امة حبيبتى الغالية *
> *ودونا الجميلة الغالية*
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى 
انتى عارفه انا بحبك اد ايه ولو حكيت عنك سنه مش هوفيكى حقك
ربنا يفرحك يا قمررررررر*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

راجعة ليسوع

و

جيلان

و

كوكي​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى *
> *انتى عارفه انا بحبك اد ايه ولو حكيت عنك سنه مش هوفيكى حقك*
> *ربنا يفرحك يا قمررررررر*


*انا بأمانة اللى ليا الشرف يا حبيبتى *
*متقوليش كدا ابداا دة المفروض انا اللى اقول كدا *
* انا بجد بحبك وبحترم حضرتك جدا جدا *
*ويفرحك يا غالية *
*ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابدااااا*​


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا عارفة انى هنسى كتير *
> *بسجل اعجابى *
> *ب امة حبيبتى الغالية *
> *ودونا الجميلة الغالية*
> ...




حبيبة قلبى وانا كمان معجبة بيكى بس متقوليش لحد ههههههههه
عشن انتى بس الى طيبة فعيونك بتشوف الناس كلها حلوة
خلاص احنا نتكل على الله بقى :wub:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ديدى
> 
> ...


*ميييييييييييييييييييييرسى خالص يا سيمو
انتى اللى طيوبة خالص بجد 
ربنا يخليكى ياحبيبتى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ربي يباركك ويبارك محبتك الكبيرة
> اول مرة حدا يحكي اسمي بهايدا الموضوع
> والصدفة الحلوة خليتيني بشوفو
> كل الشكر الك عن جد ولذوقك اكتير عالي


*نوووووووووووووووو*
*لو رجعت للموضوع من الاول هتلاقي ناس كتيرة*
*وانا منهم:wub:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا عارفة انى هنسى كتير *
> *بسجل اعجابى *
> *ب امة حبيبتى الغالية *
> *ودونا الجميلة الغالية*
> ...


*ميررررررررسي يا عسل انت*
*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
*اهو انتي:wub:*​


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى
يا لهوى انتى كمان
عموما الشرع محلل اربعة والله الموفق :smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى
> يا لهوى انتى كمان
> عموما الشرع محلل اربعة والله الموفق :smil12:




هههههههههههههه يلا علي بركة الله يا قمر هههههههههههه:smil12::yahoo:


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2011)

*بسجل اعجابي بــ :
دونا
أمة 
روزي 
جيلان 
روكا
تاسوني 
مانا مانا 
باسم الصليب 
شذا البنفسج 
كوكومان 
مايكل كوكو 
مينا البطل 
أني بل 

لي عوودة يعني اللي نسيته مش يزعل :smil12:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا عارفة انى هنسى كتير *
> *بسجل اعجابى *
> *ب امة حبيبتى الغالية *
> *ودونا الجميلة الغالية*
> ...


*مانتى حبيبة قلبى 
انتى عارفة غلاوتك عندى :wub:
ميرسى حبيبى ليكى
ربنا يفرحك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بسجل اعجابي بــ :​*
> * دونا​*
> * أمة ​*
> * روزي ​*
> ...




ميرسي يا حبيبتي

انتي عارفه انا بحبك قد ايه انتي شخصية عسوله جدا ومنورة المنتدي كله​


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا حبيبتي
> 
> انتي عارفه انا بحبك قد ايه انتي شخصية عسوله جدا ومنورة المنتدي كله​



*تسلميلي يا عسولتي و أنا بحبك كتير كتير و صدقيني المنتدى منور فيكي يا قمر :wub:​*


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بسجل اعجابي بــ :
> دونا
> أمة
> روزي
> ...




والنبى انتى الى عسل
ده كفايا اموت طخ بفرد مى :smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تسلميلي يا عسولتي و أنا بحبك كتير كتير و صدقيني المنتدى منور فيكي يا قمر :wub:​*




ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

كلك زوق ​


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> والنبى انتى الى عسل
> ده كفايا اموت طخ بفرد مى :smil12:


*
هههههههههههه لسه حافظيتها يا جيلان 
في غيرها كتير لو بدك 
لك تطلعي على رمشي ما أحلاكي هههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

خادمة رب المجد

و

اكليل الشوك

و

ماجو​


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نوووووووووووووووو*
> *لو رجعت للموضوع من الاول هتلاقي ناس كتيرة*
> *وانا منهم:wub:*​


يا ستي مصدقك من غير مارجع
انا بس قصدت اني دخلت ولاقيت هيك صدفة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا عارفة انى هنسى كتير *
> *بسجل اعجابى *
> *ب امة حبيبتى الغالية *
> *ودونا الجميلة الغالية*
> ...



ميرسي جدا مانا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر 
ويسعد ايامك ​


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> هههههههههههه لسه حافظيتها يا جيلان
> في غيرها كتير لو بدك
> لك تطلعي على رمشي ما أحلاكي هههههههههههه​*



يا بنتى انتو لهجتكم رقيقة اصلا من غير معاكسات هههههههههههه
خدى دى 
اكيد مامى نحلة على تجيب العسل ده كله:smil12:


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> يا بنتى انتو لهجتكم رقيقة اصلا من غير معاكسات هههههههههههه
> خدى دى
> اكيد مامى نحلة على تجيب العسل ده كله:smil12:


*
ههههههههههههه
ارسم يا فنااااااااااااااان :smile02
البركة في ميلودي على فكرة ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> ب
> 
> مرموره عسوله خالص وربنا يفرح قلبها
> ​




ميرسي ليكي يا روزي اوي
ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك انتي كمان​


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههه
> ارسم يا فنااااااااااااااان :smile02
> البركة في ميلودي على فكرة ​*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قشطة عليكى
ايوة كدى يا وديع هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana

ميرسي  لذوقك الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

=============
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميررررررررسي يا عسل انت*
> 
> *ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
> *اهو انتي:wub:*​


*ميرسى يا سكرة *
*متحرمش منك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> حبيبة قلبى وانا كمان معجبة بيكى بس متقوليش لحد ههههههههه
> عشن انتى بس الى طيبة فعيونك بتشوف الناس كلها حلوة
> خلاص احنا نتكل على الله بقى :wub:


*ههههههههههه*
*سكرة انتى خلاص انا موافقة*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

كنت عاملة تصميم متحرك يا مانا
ذاكرك فيه
وحوالي العشرين من الاعضاء
بس بصراحة مش عارف باي صفحة
عايز وقت حتى اشوفوه


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كنت عاملة تصميم متحرك يا مانا
> ذاكرك فيه
> وحوالي العشرين من الاعضاء
> بس بصراحة مش عارف باي صفحة
> عايز وقت حتى اشوفوه



  			#*137*اهوووو :spor2:


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> #*137*اهوووو :spor2:



الله يا زميلة

دايماً كنت لما اعوز حاجة زي دي

تلاقيها بسرعة

ههههههههههههههههههه

تشكرات بالمئات..


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ديدى
> 
> ...


ميرسي يا حبيبتي دا من زوقك
اشكرك حبيبتي علي احساسك الجميل وتشجيعك الرقيق


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​




تصميم مخصوص عشن دورت على صورة , الواحد لو يعرف كدة كان اشتغل فى الموضوع ده من زمان هههههههههه
تعيش يا زومل ويحميك


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> تصميم مخصوص عشن دورت على صورة , الواحد لو يعرف كدة كان اشتغل فى الموضوع ده من زمان هههههههههه
> تعيش يا زومل ويحميك



هههههههههههههههه
تعليق جميل
ههههههههههههه
لا يا زميلة انتِ عارفة انه طلباتك  اوامر


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا عارفة انى هنسى كتير *
> *بسجل اعجابى *
> *ب امة حبيبتى الغالية *
> *ودونا الجميلة الغالية*
> ...


ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمري
ومتحرمش ابدا من سؤالك عليا يا منونه يا جميله


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

كليمو الفنان وحقيقي منور المنتدي كله

و

ميرو بنوته رقيقة اوي وعسوله

و

بسم الصليب دي حبيبتي وبموت فيها​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ​
> ميرسي ليكي يا روزي اوي​
> ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك انتي كمان​




يارب يا حبيبتي 

نورتي الموضوع كله​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول​*
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 
_اول حد يسجل اعجاب _
_ثانكس سيمون _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا عارفة انى هنسى كتير *​
> *بسجل اعجابى *​_*كوكو مان *_​
> *كفايا كدا على ما افتكرت :heat:*​


 
_شكرا يا فندم على زوقك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بسجل اعجابي بــ :​*
> 
> *كوكومان *
> 
> *لي عوودة يعني اللي نسيته مش يزعل :smil12:*​


 
_ثانكس روزتا على زوقك _​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

ليه يا حج كوكو كتبنا اسمك كتير من بداية الموضوع

راجع وانت تعرف ومعاك ربنا ههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يا حج كوكو كتبنا اسمك كتير من بداية الموضوع​
> 
> راجع وانت تعرف ومعاك ربنا ههههههههههههه​


 
_ههههههههههه_
_راجعى انتى يا كوبه _
_وليكى نص جنيه :flowers:_
_عايزانى اراجع كل ده :smil13:_
_ههههههههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههه انت اللي اتقال اسمك يعني انت اللي تدور اشتغلوا بقي ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا بأمانة اللى ليا الشرف يا حبيبتى *
> *متقوليش كدا ابداا دة المفروض انا اللى اقول كدا *
> * انا بجد بحبك وبحترم حضرتك جدا جدا *
> *ويفرحك يا غالية *
> *ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابدااااا*​



:love45:​


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي ب زيزا *وجرجس* وسوسو من الشخصيات المحترمه جدا


*ميرسى روزى
انتى سكرة ورقيقة المنتدى 
اللهم لاحسد محدش بييدخل بسجل اعجابة بحد والا يكون اسمك لازق فى القايمة هههههه
عاملة زيى البيروسول يتوغل وينتشر ههههه*


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2011)

> :love45:​


*الحب ولع فى الضرة ولااية دوناهههههههه*


----------



## govany shenoda (3 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

بالعسوله

روكااااااااااااااا

بجد طيوبه خالص ومحبه للجميع 

كوبتك مرمر عسولة ودمها خفيف اوى 
كاندى شخصية رااائعة جداورقيقة اوى و محبوبة اووى​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى روزى*
> *انتى سكرة ورقيقة المنتدى *
> *اللهم لاحسد محدش بييدخل بسجل اعجابة بحد والا يكون اسمك لازق فى القايمة هههههه*
> *عاملة زيى البيروسول يتوغل وينتشر ههههه*


 

هههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا جرجس

ومش تحسد بقي الله ههههههههههه

وحاتر هرش عليك بيرسول بقي عشان تنتشر ههههههههههه:yaka:​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...



كلماتك راقية ..

لا بل ..

رائعة..

تفوح منها ..

رائحة البخور ..

وشذا الريحان..

وتتسلل الى القلوب..

لتنثر عطر ا لمحبة ..

بين الجميع..

سلمتِ..

فائق احترامي..






===============
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كلماتك راقية ..
> 
> لا بل ..
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك انت يا كليمو ولكلماتك الجميلة جدا

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

ارق اعجاب وتحية​ 
للبنوته القمر اللي رجعت تنورنا من تاني​ 
وهي​ 
توتااااااااااااااااااا​ 
حمد لله علي سلامتك يا حبيبة قلبي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههه انت اللي اتقال اسمك يعني انت اللي تدور اشتغلوا بقي ههههههه


 
_ههههههههههه _
_اممممممممم _
_خلينا من انهارده _
_وننسى القديم :beee:_
_ههههههههههههه_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

_اسجل اعجابى _
_  بــ عادل كوبتك .. من الشخصيات اللى قلبها ابيض _
_ولو طلبت منه عنيه مش هيتأخر _
_بجد خدوم جدا ويستحق كل خير _​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه _
> 
> _اممممممممم _
> _خلينا من انهارده _
> ...






ههههههههههههه مااااااااااسي يا ريس​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _اسجل اعجابى _
> 
> _بــ عادل كوبتك .. من الشخصيات اللى قلبها ابيض _
> _ولو طلبت منه عنيه مش هيتأخر _
> ...






اتفق معك وبشده كمان
عادل من الشخصيات الجميلة اوي في المنتدي​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ديدى
> 
> ...









================​


----------



## mina_elbatal (3 أبريل 2011)

*my rock*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا جرجس
> 
> ومش تحسد بقي الله ههههههههههه
> 
> وحاتر هرش عليك بيرسول بقي عشان تنتشر ههههههههههه:yaka:​



اه يا وقعتك البلاك
بيرسول !!!!
وبتقوليها في وشي
امال الكيروكس بيهبب ايه 
تنزلي حالا تشتري واحده كيروكس كبيره وترشي علي اي حد مش عاجبك 
شجعي المنتج بتاعي يا بت انتي 
وهستغل الفرصه واعمل اعلان لكل الصيادله ومحلات السوبر ماركات 
يسعد شركتنا بتقديم جميع المنتجات علي حساب البت روزي 
وعلي الراغبين في البضاعه الاتصال علي الرقم 
موبيل : زيرو طمطمايه ست خيارت قتايه 
كما يوجد اسعار خاصه للكميات 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اه يا وقعتك البلاك
> بيرسول !!!!
> وبتقوليها في وشي
> امال الكيروكس بيهبب ايه
> ...


_*يحذف ويطرد لاحقآ :t30::t30:*_
_*لوجود اسماء  مخالفة للقانون*_
_*وتعتبر ابادة جماعيه لصراصير كتير:new6::new6:*_
_*منور يابو عياد:flowers::flowers:*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*يحذف ويطرد لاحقآ :t30::t30:*_
> _*لوجود اسماء  مخالفة للقانون*_
> _*وتعتبر ابادة جماعيه لصراصير كتير:new6::new6:*_
> _*منور يابو عياد:flowers::flowers:*_​


خليك في حالك :ranting:

هههههههههههههههه
تعيش يا حبي ربنا يخليك


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> خليك في حالك :ranting:
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> تعيش يا حبي ربنا يخليك


_* والله برحتى الموضوع بتاع نصة  صحبتى والعب فيه برحتى:beee::beee:*_
_*ومش مسجل اعجابى بحد :ranting::ranting::ranting:*_
_*بس*_
_*مش عجبك انت سجل  اعجابك بيا وانا اسيبك:flowers::flowers:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

هع هع هع منورين يا احلي تحف في الدنيا ههههههه وحاتر ياعياد هشوف المنتج ده قريب ههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> مينا البطل
> 
> ​*




*ميرسى خالص يا روزيتا
ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* والله برحتى الموضوع بتاع نصة  صحبتى والعب فيه برحتى:beee::beee:*_
> _*ومش مسجل اعجابى بحد :ranting::ranting::ranting:*_
> _*بس*_
> _*مش عجبك انت سجل  اعجابك بيا وانا اسيبك:flowers::flowers:*_​



نسجل يا باشا منسجلش ليه 
انت الخيط والبكره :t33:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع منورين يا احلي تحف في الدنيا ههههههه وحاتر ياعياد هشوف المنتج ده قريب ههههههه



هههههههههههههه
يخليكي ليا يا رب 
او كبده اللي تحبيه 
بس بعد الفطار :t33:


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نسجل يا باشا منسجلش ليه
> انت الخيط والبكره :t33:


_*وانت التيشرت المقطوع :t33::t33::t33:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*وانت التيشرت المقطوع :t33::t33::t33:*_​


هههههههههههههه حلوه يا واد ههههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

_*بقالي فتره كتير مش سجلت اعجابي بحد 
يا مسهل 

ابداء بحمواتي الاعزاء بسم الصليب جوفاني 
روزيتا الشهيره بروشتا 
روزي نصه 
جون الجدع 
مينا البطل
روكا الطيبه اوي 
كوكو مان 
ماجد عريان 
كريتيك 
صوت صارخ 
مونيكا 57
راجعه ليسوع ربنا يجعهلنا بالسلامه 
كاندي 
ماما هابي 
مرمر 
كوبتك مان 
كوبتك عادل 
فراشه 
جيلان 
ديدي 
سيمون 
يوستيكا 
بوني 
بنت الملك 
ابو كف 
ابو تربو
فيتا 
فادي طحبوش 
اني بل 
انجيلا 
لي شربيل يا رب ترجع بالسلامه
ميرو انجيل 
تاسوني كوينا 
سبارو 
زيزا 
جوجو 
توين 
ميرنا 
تويتي
بنت العدرا 
سويت كوكي 
مانا مانا " مؤنث مان  " هههه


وادي الزهيمر اشتغل 
مع ان في شويه بشر كتير كنت فاكرهم
المهم لنا عوده 
بالحق في ناس تاني كتير انا فاكره 
بس مش هينفع احط اسمها في الوقت الحالي 

*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه

يادي الاحراج يا ربي

مين نصه دي معانا في المنتدي ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي كتير يا عياد 

ربنا يخليك يا باشا​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*انجيلا *_​


 
ميرسي خالص ليك يا عياد وانا بسجل اعجابي بيك يا فنان
 ربنا يخليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يادي الاحراج يا ربي
> 
> ...



دي حاجه كده قصيره 
سارحه في المتندي ترخم علي خلق الله 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> دي حاجه كده قصيره
> سارحه في المتندي ترخم علي خلق الله
> ههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههه والا اعرفها 

وازاي مش اتعرفت عليها لحد انهارده ههههههههههههه

قال سارحه قال سارحه في عينك ههههههههههه:ranting:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ميرسي خالص ليك يا عياد وانا بسجل اعجابي بيك يا فنان
> ربنا يخليك



شانكس انجيلا 
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه والا اعرفها
> 
> وازاي مش اتعرفت عليها لحد انهارده ههههههههههههه
> 
> قال سارحه قال سارحه في عينك ههههههههههه:ranting:​



:smil13::smil13:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _اول حد يسجل اعجاب _
> _ثانكس سيمون _​


*رااااااااااااااااااااجع اللي فااااااااااااااااات:spor22:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى يا سكرة *
> *متحرمش منك*​


*ولا انا يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بالعسوله
> 
> ...


*ميرررررررررسي يا قمر*
*اهو انتي اللي عسولة وزي القمر *
*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
*وتفرحي باولادك واشوف خطيبي الصغنن:love34:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*
> روكا الطيبه اوي
> 
> 
> *_​


*ربنا يخليك يا عياد*
*ميرسي بجد اهو انت اللي اخ جدع اوووووووي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه حلوه يا واد ههههههههههههههه:beee:


_* اه  حاطط عليها نص كيلو سكر :t33::t33::t33:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2011)

*احب اسجل اعجابي بــــــــــ*
*فادي جددددددددددددددع اووووووووووووووووووي*
*وشادي كمان يلا خلي علينا هههههههه*
*وجون انسان جمييييييل اوووووووي وقلبه ابيض بجد*
*وعياد شخصية جميلة جداااااااااا ومحترمة*
*كفاية كده ولاد ههههههه*
*نيجي للبنات*
*مرمورة مشاكستي هههههههه*
*ونيمو سكرة خااااااالص*
*وجيوفاني عسولة جدا*
*وزوزتي حبوبتي*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بكاندي وبجد وحشتنا اوي ربنا يطمنا عليها ويحافظ عليها


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> وتاسونى كوينا المشاغبه


 
شكرا سيمون حبيبتى كتير

ربنا يخليكى


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

رنا

و

شميران

منورين المنتدي كله​


----------



## god love 2011 (4 أبريل 2011)

*بسجل اعجابى 
بروزيتا
ومورا مارون
ورانا 
ومارسلينو
وكوك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

*



تاسوني كوينا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا الاسد المرقصى كتير

انت اللى شخصية مميزة

ربنا يخليك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *الحب ولع فى الضرة ولااية دوناهههههههه*



*ايوووون يا خويا مانووو دى حبيبة قلبى بجد 
اطلع انت منها بس :bomb:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*بقالي فتره كتير مش سجلت اعجابي بحد *_​
> _*يا مسهل *_​
> _*ابداء بحمواتي الاعزاء بسم الصليب جوفاني *_
> _*روزيتا الشهيره بروشتا *_
> ...


 
_شكرا يا حج_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااجع اللي فااااااااااااااااات:spor22:*​


 
_طــيب _​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بكل عضو من اعضاء المنتدي

وبجد منورين​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*بقالي فتره كتير مش سجلت اعجابي بحد
> يا مسهل
> 
> ابداء بحمواتي الاعزاء بسم الصليب جوفاني
> ...


ربي يباركك ويبارك محبتك يا عياد
شكرا الك ولتذكرك فيني

اتمنالك كل خير


----------



## god love 2011 (4 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*بقالي فتره كتير مش سجلت اعجابي بحد
> يا مسهل
> 
> ابداء بحمواتي الاعزاء بسم الصليب جوفاني
> ...



*ميرسى ياعياد
كلك ذوقك بجد
وانا كمان بسجل اعجابى بحضرتك
:love34::love34::love34:
بجد انت شخصيه محترمه اوى وخدوم جدا
واحلى اخ ف الدنيا
وكمان فنان 
كفايه عليك كده
احسن تتغر ولا حاجه
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

نور وسط الظلام شخصية محترمه اوي ومتغيبة بقالها فترة

يارب تكون بخير​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى

دونا -روكا - روزى-  بنت العدرا - كوكى - جيلان - جرجس - مارسلينو - كليمو -الاسد المرقصى - مايكل كوكو - جوجو - جون - كوكو - سيمون - انجيلا - ايرينى - بسم الصليب 

وطبعا لسة فى اسماء تانية كتيييير

والى اللقاء فى الحلقة القادمة هههههههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى​
> 
> دونا -روكا - روزى- بنت العدرا - كوكى - جيلان - جرجس - مارسلينو - كليمو -الاسد المرقصى - مايكل كوكو - جوجو - جون - كوكو - سيمون - انجيلا - ايرينى - بسم الصليب ​
> وطبعا لسة فى اسماء تانية كتيييير​
> ...


 
ميرسي ليكي ياقمر 
وانا بسجل اعجابي بيكي انت شخصية لطيفة وطيبة اوي
ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى​
> 
> دونا -روكا - روزى- بنت العدرا - كوكى - جيلان - جرجس - مارسلينو - كليمو -الاسد المرقصى - مايكل كوكو - جوجو - جون - كوكو - سيمون - انجيلا - ايرينى - بسم الصليب ​
> وطبعا لسة فى اسماء تانية كتيييير​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى​
> 
> كوكو
> وطبعا لسة فى اسماء تانية كتيييير​
> ...


 
_كوكو إلا هو انا ولا حد تانى ؟؟_
_المفروض كوكو انا بس _
_بس نعمل ايه بقى _
_ناس اخدت الاسم :bomb:_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*بقالي فتره كتير مش سجلت اعجابي بحد
> يا مسهل
> 
> ابداء بحمواتي الاعزاء بسم الصليب جوفاني
> ...


*ميرسى خالص ياعياد لذوقك بجد 
وشكرا انك افتكرتنى 
وبجد انت شخصية محترمة وطيب خالص 
ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> _كوكو إلا هو انا ولا حد تانى ؟؟
> المفروض كوكو انا بس
> بس نعمل ايه بقى
> ناس اخدت الاسم :bomb:_




انت طبعا يا كوكو هو فيه كوكو غيرك

 انا قولت فوق كل الكوكوهات هههههههههههههه​​​​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _كوكو إلا هو انا ولا حد تانى ؟؟_
> 
> _المفروض كوكو انا بس _
> _بس نعمل ايه بقى _
> ...






هههههههههه يا حول الله الواد نسي اسمه ههههههههه

نشغلك اغنية 

انا مش عارفني انا توهت مني ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*
> مينا البطل
> 
> *_​




*ربنا يخليك يا عياد
مش عارفين نقول لسعادتك ايه
ربنا يخليك للعمرانيه :t33:*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههه يا حول الله الواد نسي اسمه ههههههههه
> 
> نشغلك اغنية
> 
> انا مش عارفني انا توهت مني ههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه الاغنية دى فظيعة بجد

جيه عليا وقت كل ما اركب مشروع الاقيها شغالة لحد ما حفظت حتت كتيرة منها

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## mr_minoz (4 أبريل 2011)

*فكره جميييييله جدا جدا جدا طيب انا معجب بانسانه فى المنتدى هيا الى دخلتنى المنتدى اولا لانها بتكتب شعر جميل جدا ووبعدين دى اختى ينفع ابقى معجب *​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> ميرسي ليكي ياقمر
> وانا بسجل اعجابي بيكي انت شخصية لطيفة وطيبة اوي
> ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي


 
اهو انتى اللى قمر ههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه الاغنية دى فظيعة بجد
> 
> جيه عليا وقت كل ما اركب مشروع الاقيها شغالة لحد ما حفظت حتت كتيرة منها
> 
> ههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه اه كلامها تحفه اصلا ويضحك هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

mr_minoz قال:


> *فكره جميييييله جدا جدا جدا طيب انا معجب بانسانه فى المنتدى هيا الى دخلتنى المنتدى اولا لانها بتكتب شعر جميل جدا ووبعدين دى اختى ينفع ابقى معجب *​


 

ميرسي ليك علي زوقك

وحابب تقول الاسم اتفضل قوله

الموضوع مفتوح للجميع ولذكر اسماء اخواتنا اللي منورين المنتدي كله


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى

بروزيتا حبيبتى - كريتك - مولكا مولكان - شمس الحق - جيسس سون - ابن الملك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _طــيب _​


*شرير:bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى
> 
> روكا
> والى اللقاء فى الحلقة القادمة هههههههههههه​


*مش ممكن برنامج لكِ يا سيدتي ههههههههه*
*اهو انتي اللي حبوبتي وقرينتي وعسولتي بجد*
*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابي بــــــــــ*
> *فادي جددددددددددددددع اووووووووووووووووووي*
> *وشادي كمان يلا خلي علينا هههههههه*
> *وجون انسان جمييييييل اوووووووي وقلبه ابيض بجد*
> ...


ميرسي يا باشا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك  ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا الاسد المرقصى كتير
> 
> ...



العفو يا حجه 
اخبار يونفيرسال ايه علي حسك ؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _شكرا يا حج_​



العفش يا حج​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ربي يباركك ويبارك محبتك يا عياد
> شكرا الك ولتذكرك فيني
> 
> اتمنالك كل خير



دا حقك 
وكمان قليل عليك ده 
ربنا يخليك جوجو​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ميرسى ياعياد
> كلك ذوقك بجد
> وانا كمان بسجل اعجابى بحضرتك
> :love34::love34::love34:
> ...



ربنا يخليكي يا سيمو 
انتي اللي طيوبه جدا وعسل 
مش علشان موجوده دي الحقيقه ههههههههههههههههههههه
ويا ريت كل الناس زيك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى
> 
> دونا -روكا - روزى-  بنت العدرا - كوكى - جيلان - جرجس - مارسلينو - كليمو -الاسد المرقصى - مايكل كوكو - جوجو - جون - كوكو - سيمون - انجيلا - ايرينى - بسم الصليب
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكي يا كوينا 
وميرسي بجد انك افتكرتيني
:flowers::flowers:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ميرسى خالص ياعياد لذوقك بجد
> وشكرا انك افتكرتنى
> وبجد انت شخصية محترمة وطيب خالص
> ربنا معاك
> *​



العفش يا باشا علي ايه 
الناس الكويسه والمحترمه 
بتجبر الاخرين علي الاعجاب بيها 
واحترامه 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا عياد
> مش عارفين نقول لسعادتك ايه
> ربنا يخليك للعمرانيه :t33:*



متقولش حاجه يا حج 
وكنت هسيبلك العمرانيه والجيزه والدنيا كلها انهارده 
كنت هبقي مرحوم 
ومش فاهم ليه ربنا ستر 
الحمد لله​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى
> 
> دونا -روكا - روزى-  بنت العدرا - كوكى - جيلان - جرجس - مارسلينو - كليمو -الاسد المرقصى - مايكل كوكو - جوجو - جون - كوكو - سيمون - انجيلا - ايرينى - بسم الصليب
> 
> ...



*ميررسى حبيبة قلبى على محبتك الغاليه  ويا رب ما تغيبى عننا تانى :flowers:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *
> مايكل كوكو
> ​*




*كتر خيرك يابت يا سمسمه
وانتي عرفه بعزك قد ايه
بس بطلي رخامه ولماضه
ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بسجل اعجابي بــ :
> مايكل كوكو
> ​*




*ربنا يخليكي يا روزيتا

كلك زؤق بجد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى
> مايكل كوكو ​




*ميرسي ليكي كووينا

وحمد الله ع سلامتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

امممممممممم

بكل منتدي الكنيسة مره واحده بقي هههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت طبعا يا كوكو هو فيه كوكو غيرك​
> 
> 
> انا قولت فوق كل الكوكوهات هههههههههههههه​


 
_احم احم _
_استنى كده يمكن اتكسف :blush2: ههههههههه _
_ميرسى تاسونى _
_انتى كمان من الشخصيات الجميله _
_وتستحقى كل خير _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا حول الله الواد نسي اسمه ههههههههه
> 
> نشغلك اغنية
> 
> انا مش عارفني انا توهت مني ههههههههههههه[/CENTER]


 
_هههههههههههه_
_لا يا كوبه _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شرير:bomb:*​


 
_ايه ده _
_مين قالك:t16:_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2011)

نسجل اعجاب بكل الاعضاء الجدد
وبنرحب بيهم في المنتدي معانا



وانتظروني لي عوده مره اخري
ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههههههه_
> _لا يا كوبه _​




ههههههههههههههه اسمي روزي يااااااااااااااااااض:bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نسجل اعجاب بكل الاعضاء الجدد
> وبنرحب بيهم في المنتدي معانا
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه في انتظارك يا حبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اسمي روزي يااااااااااااااااااض:bomb:


 
_هههههههههه_
_تشرفنا يا حج روزى _
_وانا كوكو :t30:_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههههه_
> _تشرفنا يا حج روزى _
> _وانا كوكو :t30:_​




هههههههههههه وهو كان حد طلب منك يعرف اسمك

شئ غريب عجيب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمري
> ومتحرمش ابدا من سؤالك عليا يا منونه يا جميله


*ولا اتحرم منك ابداااااا يا سكرة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه وهو كان حد طلب منك يعرف اسمك
> 
> شئ غريب عجيب ههههههههههههههه


 
_ههههههههههه_
_طيب :spor24:_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> =============​


*الله .... بجد جميلة خاااااااااالص*
*ميرسى لزوقك كليمو *
*واسمحلى اخدها*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ميرسي جدا مانا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر
> ويسعد ايامك ​


*ويفرح قلبك عياد *
*ميرسى لذوقك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

_اسجل اعجابــــى _
_بـ_
_كاندى _
_هابى أنجل _
_مانا مانا_
_بيتر _
_كرييتك _
_البــــطل _
_فيتا _
_تويتى _
_كفايا المجموعه دى المره دى _
_ماحدش يزعل _
_لسه ماخلصتش _
_مازال الاعجاب مستمر ههههههههههه_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كنت عاملة تصميم متحرك يا مانا
> ذاكرك فيه
> وحوالي العشرين من الاعضاء
> بس بصراحة مش عارف باي صفحة
> عايز وقت حتى اشوفوه


*بجد ... ميرررررررررررسى لزوقك يا كليمو *
*كفاية انى حطتنى فية *
*بسسسس عايزة اشوفة بجد* 
*ميرسى ميرسى ميرسى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*بقالي فتره كتير مش سجلت اعجابي بحد *_​
> _*يا مسهل *_​
> _*ابداء بحمواتي الاعزاء بسم الصليب جوفاني *_
> _*روزيتا الشهيره بروشتا *_
> ...


_مانا مانا " مؤنث مان " هههه_
_دا انا داااااااا:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:_
_هههههههه_

_ميرسى خالص عياد على ذوقك_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _اسجل اعجابــــى _
> 
> _بـ_
> _كاندى _
> ...


*ميرسى يا كوكو دة بس من زوقك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بسجل اعجابي بــ :​*
> *دونا*
> *أمة *
> *روزي *
> ...


 
*دا انتى اللى سكررررررررررة *
*ميرسى يا قمرة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مانتى حبيبة قلبى *
> *انتى عارفة غلاوتك عندى :wub:*
> *ميرسى حبيبى ليكى*
> *ربنا يفرحك*​


*هههههه بتفكرى فى اية يا شقاوة هاااااااااا*
*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا حبيبة قلبى*​


----------



## emad62 (4 أبريل 2011)

*انا طماع شويه*
*عندى عضوين مش واحد*
*الاخ كرتك والاخ الانطاكى*
*كلاهما يتميز *
*بالعلم الغزير والدراسه الجاده*
*والطرح الموضوعى*
*لكن *
*اعتب عليهما*
*قله المشاركات*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ايه ده _
> _مين قالك:t16:_​


*قالولي الناس:2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*انا احب اسجل اعجابي بــ*
*انجيلا عسولة خاااااااااالص وبتتعلم بسرعة هههههه*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا احب اسجل اعجابي بــ*
> 
> *انجيلا عسولة خاااااااااالص وبتتعلم بسرعة هههههه*​


 
ميرسي خالص ليك يا روحي:love45:
 وانا بسجل اعجابي بيك يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ميرسي خالص ليك يا روحي:love45:
> وانا بسجل اعجابي بيك يا قمر


*يالهووووووي يا كسوفي:love34::love34::love34::love34:*
*ميرسي يا قمر *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2011)

وانا اسجل اعجابي بـــــــــ
زعيمي الغالي الغائب الحاضر دائما
وليم تل وبقوله واحشتنا قوي بجد
ومفتقدين مواضعيك وردودك الجميله
وربنا يرجعك المنتدي بالسلامه

 بدونا نبيل
بجد عسوله خالص وخدومه جدا لابعد حد
ومطلعه عينها معايا قوووووووووي
بس معلش يا دون بقي حظك وقعك 
في واحده من حزب الغلاسه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


وبكاندي الجميله
بجد واحشتنا كتير يارب تكون بخير
وتنورنا تاني

بــ امه
انسانه خدومه ورقيقه خالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتها



وهافتكر وابقي اجي تاني


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> وانا اسجل اعجابي بـــــــــ
> 
> بدونا نبيل
> بجد عسوله خالص وخدومه جدا لابعد حد
> ...


*حبيبة قلبى تعيشى وتتعبينى انتى وكل اخواتى هنا :flowers:
ربنا يقدرنى دايما على خدمتكوا
وبعدين هو فى غلاسه عسل وذوق كده :dntknw: ههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *بجد ... ميرررررررررررسى لزوقك يا كليمو *
> *كفاية انى حطتنى فية *
> *بسسسس عايزة اشوفة بجد*
> *ميرسى ميرسى ميرسى*​



اهو يا مانا
شافته زميلتي جيلان..
يومها شافتني كاتب كدة دورت ولقته..
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2420019&postcount=137


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يالهووووووي يا كسوفي:love34::love34::love34::love34:*
> 
> *ميرسي يا قمر *​


 
انتي لقمر والميرسي ليكي انتي فبطلي عناد بقه :act23:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بجوجو لانه شخص جميل جدا ومن اقرب الناس لقلبي ويارب تدوم صداقتنا دايما


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> اهو يا مانا
> شافته زميلتي جيلان..
> يومها شافتني كاتب كدة دورت ولقته..
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2420019&postcount=137http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2420019&postcount=137http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2420019&postcount=137


*كتييييييييير جميلة كليمو *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ميرسى على ذوقك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2011)

*



مش ممكن برنامج لكِ يا سيدتي ههههههههه
اهو انتي اللي حبوبتي وقرينتي وعسولتي بجد
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طبعا ممكن (ما يطلبه المستمعون ) هههههههههههه

يا قرينتى انتى تستحقى اكتر من كده*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2011)

> العفو يا حجه
> اخبار يونفيرسال ايه علي حسك ؟​


 
شغال يونيفرسال ههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شغال يونيفرسال ههههههههههههه​


يا رب دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

مونيكا شخصية هادية جدا 

ربنا يفرح قلبها​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى ب

مارسلينو - بوب - بلسيكا


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2011)

*



دونا
أمة 
روزي 
جيلان 
روكا
تاسوني 
مانا مانا 
باسم الصليب 
شذا البنفسج 
كوكومان 
مايكل كوكو 
مينا البطل 
أني بل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا روزيتا يا قمر

ربنا يخليكى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى

استاذ بيتر - نيفين رمزى - مانا مانا


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بجوجو لانه شخص جميل جدا ومن اقرب الناس لقلبي ويارب تدوم صداقتنا دايما


ربي ما يحرمني منك ويديم بنا كل محبة وخير بنعمتة

وعن جد صداقتك غالية كتير عندي وقريبة كمان لقلبي:new4:


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2011)

هسجل اعجابي بروزي وامري لله
بجد بنت بالمصري هيك يحكو جدعة واصيلة وبنت بلد
محبتها جميلة وديما غالبة
وتدخل القلب بمحبة كبيرة هيك في سرعة
وبس كفايا عليها كدة


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ربي ما يحرمني منك ويديم بنا كل محبة وخير بنعمتة
> 
> وعن جد صداقتك غالية كتير عندي وقريبة كمان لقلبي:new4:


 

ربنا يخليك ليا يا جوجو

انت عارف يعني غلاوتك عندي

هات جنيه بقي هههههههههههه:dance:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> هسجل اعجابي بروزي وامري لله
> بجد بنت بالمصري هيك يحكو جدعة واصيلة وبنت بلد
> محبتها جميلة وديما غالبة
> وتدخل القلب بمحبة كبيرة هيك في سرعة
> وبس كفايا عليها كدة


 

هههههههههه وامرك لله كمان

ده انا هفجرك ههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا جوجو بجد كلامك جميل زيك

وانت من اجدع الاصدقاء اللي عرفتهم ويشرفني اني اتعرفت عليك

يلا وكفاية عليك كده

هههههههه اشمعني انت بقي ههههههههه
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى
> 
> استاذ بيتر - نيفين رمزى - مانا مانا



ميرسي يا قمري انتي

وانا كمان بسجل اعجابي بيكي
يا ارق عضوه غلاسه في حزبنا 
يسوع يفرحك


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

ورجعنا تاني لتسجيل الاعجاب
طبعا بحبيبه قلبي انجي وسيمو 
ودول اول اتنين شوفتهم 
وديدي بجد نفسي اشوفها وربنا يسهل ويكون قريب
يا تيجي ياما نروحلها احنا بقي

 وسهير عسولتي دي بحسها قريبه منه في تفكيرها

وبجد انتوا اغلي اخوات ليا هنا

وكمااااااااااااااااان
الواد ميلو جاري يالا وخليها عليا المره دي
هههههههههههههه

ومايكل كوكو طبعا بجد انسان جميل وخدوم جدا
وغلس غلاسه بس مش قدي طبعا ههههههههههه


وطبعا في ناس كتير جدا
وليا عوده مره اخري


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> انتي لقمر والميرسي ليكي انتي فبطلي عناد بقه :act23:


*هههههههه
لا بقا انتي اللي قمر بس ها:smil13:
ومس تضربيني تاني:smil13:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> طبعا ممكن (ما يطلبه المستمعون ) هههههههههههه
> 
> يا قرينتى انتى تستحقى اكتر من كده*​


*هههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليكي يا حبي:new4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أبريل 2011)

*احب اسجل اعجابي ب ميلو شخصية جميلة جدا ويستاهل كل خير
وبوب شخصية جميلة واحسن انه متدبس في الاذاعة ههههههه
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ومايكل كوكو طبعا بجد انسان جميل وخدوم جدا
> وغلس غلاسه بس مش قدي طبعا ههههههههههه




*ربنا يخليكي يا بلدياتي
وبالنسبه لموضوع الغلاسه
نبقي نشوفه بعدين مش هنا​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا بلدياتي
> وبالنسبه لموضوع الغلاسه
> نبقي نشوفه بعدين مش هنا​*


اممممممممممممممممممممممم
طويب شوفت بسمع الكلام ازاي
بس مش قوي مش تتعود علي كدا يعني
:smil12:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى
> 
> استاذ بيتر - نيفين رمزى - مانا مانا


*ميرسى يا حتة سكرة *
*ربنا ميحرمنيش من ذوقك ورقتك ابداااااااا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*بقالي فتره كتير مش سجلت اعجابي بحد *_​
> _*يا مسهل *_​
> _*ابداء بحمواتي الاعزاء بسم الصليب جوفاني *_
> _*روزيتا الشهيره بروشتا *_
> ...


_*دانا يا حيان*_
_*قصدى  عياد*_
_*ههههههههههه*_
_*وانا ولا جدع ولا حاجة بس انت علشان طيب  فلازم تلاقى الظروف واقفة معاك*_
_*مشكور يا صديقى وربنا يديم  صدقتنا   بكل حب *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول​*
> 
> _*ديدى*_​
> _*نيفين رمزى*_​
> ...


_*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورة *_
_*يا سيمو وبجد انتى من اجمل واطيب الشخصيات اللى عرفتها *_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اممممممممممممممممممممممم
> طويب شوفت بسمع الكلام ازاي
> بس مش قوي مش تتعود علي كدا يعني
> :smil12:




*شطوره يا نيفووو
هبقي اجبلك مصاصه
زي ماوعدتك قبل كده​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي 

ب

سووووووووور

انسانه محترمه جدا جدا ​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2011)

> *بقالي فتره كتير مش سجلت اعجابي بحد
> 
> يا مسهل
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
ما في حد شهرني في إسم روشتا غيرك يا عياد  

ربنا يخليك و أنا بسجل إعجابي فيك لإنك بجد من الشخصيات الطيبة معنا في  المنتدى 
وصديق حقيقي بجد ​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بكل عضو نشيط بيفيدنا بمواضيع تهمناااااااا في الحياه
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي بابو كف حبيبتي *
*جميييييييييلة جدا بجد وخادمة في المسيح*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

*انا جيت *
*اولآ فى شخصيات محدش يقدر يتكلم عليها**زى*
*ماما كاندى جميله لابعد الحدود*
*روزى اختى الانتيم بجد شخصيه جدعة واحلى ما فيها انها طيوبة اوى*
*بونى حد كدا مش هتلاقى زيه اتنين فى الزمان دا*
*ماجد صحبى ومش هقدر اتكلم عنه لان مفيش كلام يوصفه*
*عياد حد طيووووووب اوى وفنان*
*مينا البطل تحس ان فيع الجدعنه بتاعت الشعب المصرى الاصيل*
*مرمورة جيسوس حد جميل اوى ممكن يكون مضايق اوى ويشيل عنك همك وحزنك*
*ديدى وسيمون*
*انا قاصد انى احط الاسمين جانب بعض لان الصفات بينهم مشتركة جدا*
*حاجة لذيذة اوى وشقاوة وخفة دم مش هتلاقيها فى حد*
*روكاااااااا*
*اختى اللى دايمآ بتسائل *
*دونا *
*واللى عارف انها زعلت بس بجد كان غصب عنى والموقف مكنش بقصد*
*بس بقولها استمرى وخدمتيك هتعلى وهتزيد*
*كرتيك بيعجبنى اسلوبه فى الحوار محترم ومهذب*
*كوكوووووووووووووووو مااااااااااااااااااااااان *
*يعنى نقول الطيابه والجمال والجدعنه وبجد نفسى اشوفه *
*هخطفه ع طول*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*مين تانى مين تانى*
*اه وتاسونى منتشرةههههههههههههههههههه*
*وتوتا بنت المسيح مشاركتها لذيذة*
*سندريلا بنت بلد بنت بلد*
*ماريان حاجة كدا اجمل ما فيها صريحة اوى ومش بتخاف من حد *
*وروزيتا طيوبة وبتسائل*
*ونفين رمزى اختى الكبيرة*
*اسبارو نفس الكلام*
*وجونا *
*والله الواد دا مظلوم بس هيعمل ايه بيحبكم*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

​


jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انا جيت *
> *اولآ فى شخصيات محدش يقدر يتكلم عليها**زى*
> *ماما كاندى جميله لابعد الحدود*
> *روزى اختى الانتيم بجد شخصيه جدعة واحلى ما فيها انها طيوبة اوى*
> ...





ربنا يخليك يا جون ده شرف ليا اني لقيت اخ عسل زيك

وجدع اوي اوي ودايما واقف جنبي في كل الاوقات

ربنا يخليك ليا يا باشا

ومين بقي اللي ظلمك يا حج جون

قر واعترف ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا جون ده شرف ليا اني لقيت اخ عسل زيك​
> وجدع اوي اوي ودايما واقف جنبي في كل الاوقات​
> ربنا يخليك ليا يا باشا​
> ومين بقي اللي ظلمك يا حج جون​
> قر واعترف ههههههههههههههه​


_* ااقر واعترف بايه *_​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ااقر واعترف بايه *_​




هههههههههههه مش بتقول مظلوم:gun:


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*دونا *
*واللى عارف انها زعلت بس بجد كان غصب عنى والموقف مكنش بقصد*
*بس بقولها استمرى وخدمتيك هتعلى وهتزيد*
*يااااه يا جون لسه فاكر
موقف وعدى ونسيته خلاص لانه ميستاهلش زعل اساسا
احنا اخوات
وميرررسى خالص بجد انك ذكرتنى وميرررسى على الكلام الحلو ده
ربنا يباركك​*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه مش بتقول مظلوم:gun:


*اه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  شكلى هعوريك على المسا:nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *اه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  شكلى هعوريك على المسا:nunu0000::nunu0000:*​




ههههههههههههه لاوالنبي بلاش هههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لاوالنبي بلاش هههههههههههههه:ura1:


_* :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:  حلفتى بالغالى *_
_*يبقى هعوريك :budo::budo:*_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي يا جون انت شخص جميل بجد وشاعر جامد
واخ فعلا صغير
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرحك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انا جيت *
> *اولآ فى شخصيات محدش يقدر يتكلم عليها**زى*
> *ماما كاندى جميله لابعد الحدود*
> *روزى اختى الانتيم بجد شخصيه جدعة واحلى ما فيها انها طيوبة اوى*
> ...


*كويس لقيت اسمي في التوها دي هههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا جون بجد علي كلامك*
*ربنا يخليك ويحافظ عليك دايما*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كويس لقيت اسمي في التوها دي هههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسي يا جون بجد علي كلامك*
> *ربنا يخليك ويحافظ عليك دايما*​


* شكليك بتتريقى صح :act23::act23:*
_*هطلع امسح اسميك ومش هسجل اعجابى بيكى تالت*_​


----------



## Rosetta (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انا جيت *
> *اولآ فى شخصيات محدش يقدر يتكلم عليها**زى*
> *ماما كاندى جميله لابعد الحدود*
> *روزى اختى الانتيم بجد شخصيه جدعة واحلى ما فيها انها طيوبة اوى*
> ...


*مررررررسي يا جون  
و أنا بسجل إعجابي فيك لأنك من الناس الطيبين في المنتدى 
ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * شكليك بتتريقى صح :act23::act23:*
> _*هطلع امسح اسميك ومش هسجل اعجابى بيكى تالت*_​


*اه بتريق في اعتراض*
*طب امسح كده وانت هتشوف يوم زي الفل:act19:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انا جيت *
> *اولآ فى شخصيات محدش يقدر يتكلم عليها**زى*
> *ماما كاندى جميله لابعد الحدود*
> *روزى اختى الانتيم بجد شخصيه جدعة واحلى ما فيها انها طيوبة اوى*
> ...



مش عارف انا ايه حكايه طيب دي 
ما علينا 
ميرسي يا حج 
ربنا يخليك ويفرحك 
اتنت كمان طيب وجدع وزي العسل


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اه بتريق في اعتراض*
> 
> *طب امسح كده وانت هتشوف يوم زي الفل:act19:*​


_* اه اخر يو م خاليه زى مانتى  عايزة شوفى بقى هتخليه ازاى *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مش عارف انا ايه حكايه طيب دي
> ما علينا
> ميرسي يا حج
> ربنا يخليك ويفرحك
> اتنت كمان طيب وجدع وزي العسل


_*مانا  عارف وهو انت هتبقولى بقالى كتير على كدا *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* اه اخر يو م خاليه زى مانتى  عايزة شوفى بقى هتخليه ازاى *_​


*ربنا يخلي ايامك كلها حلوة ومفرحة*
*بصلوات القديس العظيم مارجرجس عشان لسه جاية من هناك وصليتلك هناك عند جسده*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يخلي ايامك كلها حلوة ومفرحة*
> 
> *بصلوات القديس العظيم مارجرجس عشان لسه جاية من هناك وصليتلك هناك عند جسده*​


_*ربنا يخليكى ياحلى روكا فى الكون دا كله *_
_*بجد حد افتخر بانه صديقى *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ربنا يخليكى ياحلى روكا فى الكون دا كله *_
> _*بجد حد افتخر بانه صديقى *_​



*بجد كلامك ده اثر فيا  وعينيا دمعت*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

ماااااااااااجي

شخص محترم اوي ومتميز ومنور المنتدي كله بتواجده الجميل​


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ
حبيبى واستاذى


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انا جيت *
> 
> *اولآ فى شخصيات محدش يقدر يتكلم عليها**زى*
> *ماما كاندى جميله لابعد الحدود*
> ...


 
 ههههههههه 
ربنا يخليك يا جون 
وانت بجد شخصيه جميله جدا 
واتمنى اتعرف عليه على الواقع 
ربنا يكون معاك ويحميك ​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أبريل 2011)

> ميرسي يا قمري انتي
> 
> وانا كمان بسجل اعجابي بيكي
> يا ارق عضوه غلاسه في حزبنا
> يسوع يفرحك



الارواح بتتلاقى فى الغلاسة ههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكى نيفين حبيبتى​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أبريل 2011)

> ميرسى يا حتة سكرة
> ربنا ميحرمنيش من ذوقك ورقتك ابداااااااا



ده اقل واجب يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أبريل 2011)

> اه وتاسونى منتشرةههههههههههههههههههه



منتشرة فيليت انا هههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا جون

وافضل منتشرة اغلس عليكوا كده قول يا رب ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى

noraa

شخصيتها جميلة ومشاركاتها فى المنتدى كلها جميلة وفى الصميم


----------



## كوك (11 أبريل 2011)

_*كوكو  ماااان *_

_*انسان  جميل جداا وشخصيه محترمه مع انه عصبى بس انسان بيحب الخير لكل الناس *_

_*ومشاركاته جميله *_
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*كوكو ماااان *_​
> 
> _*انسان جميل جداا وشخصيه محترمه مع انه عصبى بس انسان بيحب الخير لكل الناس *_​
> _*ومشاركاته جميله *_​


 ربنا يخليك يا كيرو 
وانت كمان شخص جميل جدا وتستحق كل خير 
ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى بأمى هابى انجل 
بجد شخصيه جميله جدا وتستحق كل خير 
احب اقولها 
شكرا جدا على نصحتك لانها فعلا صح 
سامحينى ماكنتش هعمل بيها
بس دلوقتى عرفت معناها كويس 
وعندك حق جدا 
ربنا يحافظ عليكى ومايحرمنى منك ابدا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي
باستاذ / فريدي كتاباته وتاملاته متميزه للغايه
استاذ / صوت صارخ بصراحه موضوع حضرتك في قسم الشهادات
 رائع ومعزي جدا يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
استاذ / النهيسي مواضيع حضرتك جميله جدا
استاذ / استفانوس ويارب يرجع ينورنا بكتاباته من جديد


هافتكر تاني وابقي اجي بقي


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى بسكوفيلد (ريمون ) 
بجد شخصيه جميله وبيحب المرح 
ويستحق كل خير ​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي  بكل اصحابي اللي بيحبوني وبحبوهم جدا من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2011)

*أسجل أعجابي بــــــ

تادرس 
هااابي 
بسم الصليب 
جوفاني 
سندريلا 
روكا 
ديدي 
سيمون
نيفين رمزي

أقرب الناس ليا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *أسجل أعجابي بــــــ
> روكا
> أقرب الناس ليا​*


*هييييييييييه اخيرا حد سجل:new6:*
*ميرسي يا ميكي انت اللي شخصية جميلة وتستاهل كل خير*
*وبجد صديق غالي عليا جدا*
*وانت عارف معزتك اد ايه ماعزة كبيرة:smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بكل الاعضاااااااااااااء الجدد

بجد نشاطهم جميل اوي​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

بالاخت روزى85
لانه بترحب بالاعضاء الجدد كويس جدا
وشخصية قلبه مليان بمحبه المسيح


----------



## soso a (16 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> روزى
> 
> وشخصية قلبه مليان بمحبه المسيح


 
اوافقك الراى 

روزى شخصيه مرحه وطيبه جدا ومحبه 

you are right​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*ســــوســـو وروزى وروكا*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بالاخت روزى85
> لانه بترحب بالاعضاء الجدد كويس جدا
> وشخصية قلبه مليان بمحبه المسيح


 

ربنا يخليك يا سرجيوس

ده من زوقك بجد

انت منور المنتدي كله ونشاطك جميل اوي


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> اوافقك الراى ​
> روزى شخصيه مرحه وطيبه جدا ومحبه ​
> 
> you are right​


 

ميرسي حبيبة قلبي

ده من زوقك يا قمره

انتي اللي كلك رقة وزوق


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ســــوســـو وروزى وروكا*​


 

ميرسي خالص يا هيرو

انا كمان بسجل اعجابي بيك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

_امممممم _
_هرجعلكم تانى _
_هههههههههههه _​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *أسجل أعجابي بــــــ
> 
> تادرس
> هااابي
> ...


*لونى ده يا ميكى اخدته منى ليه 
ميرسى لك
وانت كمان صديق قريب واخ عزيز 
ومن الشخصيات الجميلة نا
*​


----------



## soso a (16 أبريل 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ســــوســـو وروزى وروكا*​


 
ميرسى خاااااااالص يا هيروو 

انت اللى اخ مرح وجدع


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 أبريل 2011)

*اسجل اعجابى 
بجونا  
شخصية جميلة اوووووووى
وكان له حضوره ف المنتدى بجد ناو مفتقداه كتير اوى
يسوع رجعه لنا بالسلامة 

اسجل اعجابى ب سيمو طبعا روووحى
ونيفو قلبى وكبدى ههههههه
وبميكى عسول اووووووووووى بس لو يبطل حزن

عياد لما بيكون فايق بيكون سكرة اما بقى لما زعل بيبقى برضه عول مش هقول حاجة انا

مارسلينو جدع اووووووى وعسولة 

البت روزى حبيبتى 
لما بكلمها ف الفون ساعة ونص ضحك وبس تحفة

موووورا او اكلل الشوك حبيبتى جدااااااا
ورقيقة اوى اوى ووحشانى كتير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *اسجل اعجابى
> بجونا
> شخصية جميلة اوووووووى
> وكان له حضوره ف المنتدى بجد ناو مفتقداه كتير اوى
> ...



مين عول دي بقي :smil8:
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر 
انتي اللي بجد من الناس الطيبه جدا ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *اسجل اعجابى *​
> * بجونا  *​
> * شخصية جميلة اوووووووى*​
> * وكان له حضوره ف المنتدى بجد ناو مفتقداه كتير اوى*​
> ...




هههههههههههههه يا كسوفي

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبة قلبي

انتي من اقرب الشخصيات ليا وعسوله خالص وبحب ارخم عليكي ونرغي سوا ههههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يا كسوفي
> 
> ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبة قلبي
> 
> انتي من اقرب الشخصيات ليا وعسوله خالص وبحب ارخم عليكي ونرغي سوا ههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههه 
ميرسى يا حبى 
وانتى كمان من اقرب الناس لقلبى هنا
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *لونى ده يا ميكى اخدته منى ليه
> ميرسى لك
> وانت كمان صديق قريب واخ عزيز
> ومن الشخصيات الجميلة نا
> *​



*ربنا يخليكي يا ديدي
انتي اخت غاليه عندي​*


HappyButterfly قال:


> *
> وبميكى عسول اووووووووووى بس لو يبطل حزن
> *​



*ربنا يسمع من بقك يا ديدي
ياريته بمزاج الواحد
ميرسي لكلامك الجميل زيك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *أسجل أعجابي بــــــ
> 
> تادرس
> هااابي
> ...



امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
هو اسمي مكتوب اخر واحد ليه يا واد انت
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب انت عارف اني غلسه يعني
وبما اني كدا فلازم اعلق واغلس
والطبع بقي غلاب
وانت كمان يا ولدي حد جميل بجد
وقريب ويكفي انك بلدياتي :smil8:
وربنا يسامحني علي الكدبه دي
قول امين


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *اسجل اعجابى
> بجونا
> شخصية جميلة اوووووووى
> وكان له حضوره ف المنتدى بجد ناو مفتقداه كتير اوى
> ...




يا ساتر دايما طفسه وجعانه كدا يابت
قال قلب وكبد ناقص ايه في الدبيحه كدا كمان
هههههههههههههههههههه
انتي يابت اللي عسولتي وفي الحته الشمال
مش عارفه انهارده عماله اكدب كتير ليه
سامحني يارب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> هو اسمي مكتوب اخر واحد ليه يا واد انت
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب انت عارف اني غلسه يعني
> ...




*الاخير دايما كبير
شوفتي التثبيته دي leasantr
مشكله حياتي بقي انك بلدياتي
قدري الاسود يا نيفووو :t30:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الاخير دايما كبير
> شوفتي التثبيته دي leasantr
> مشكله حياتي بقي انك بلدياتي
> قدري الاسود يا نيفووو :t30:​*



اه حلوه شوفتها وهاعديها بمزاجي

احم احــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
اكيد تقصد قدرك الجميل الابيض
العسول اني بلدياتك
مع اني بعشق الاسود 
هههههههههههههه
صح يا واد انت :smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا حبى
> وانتى كمان من اقرب الناس لقلبى هنا
> *​




تسلميلي يا حبي انتي 

اموووووووووووووووواه


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى ب

الملكة العراقية - نانسى - جون - مارسلينو - بوب


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

معجب بسرجيوس
هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> معجب بسرجيوس
> هههههههههه



ونعمَ التواضع وانكار الذات ههههههههههههه
بجد انت من الناس النشيطه والل مجهودها ملحوظ 
بس بلاش مرواح الكنيسه علشان البنات  :gy0000:


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ونعمَ التواضع وانكار الذات ههههههههههههه
> بجد انت من الناس النشيطه والل مجهودها ملحوظ
> بس بلاش مرواح الكنيسه علشان البنات  :gy0000:


هههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا حبيبى
اصل التواضع ام لكل الفضائل
ههههههههه
بس بلاش موضوع الكنيسه دا
ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليك يا حبيبى
> اصل التواضع ام لكل الفضائل
> ههههههههه
> ...



سرك في بير 
منفد عل المنتدي :gy0000:


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه
ماشى يا باشا
الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> معجب بسرجيوس
> هههههههههه




هههههههههههههه اتفق معاك جدا

لان وجودك مميز اوي في المنتدي ومواضيعك كلها جميلة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اه حلوه شوفتها وهاعديها بمزاجي
> 
> احم احــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
> اكيد تقصد قدرك الجميل الابيض
> ...




*وانا اقدر اقول حاجه يا بلدياتي

ربنا يهدك يا شيخه :gy0000:​*


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

بكوك وهيررررررررو وكليمووووووو ومرمر وفوفو


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وانا اقدر اقول حاجه يا بلدياتي
> 
> ربنا يهدك يا شيخه :gy0000:​*



ما انا عارف انك مش تقدر

ربنا يسامحك
مش هاقولك حاجه
غيررررررررررررررررررررر



























بعد الشر عليا انشالله اللي يكرهني يارب
:99:


----------



## Scofield (17 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اسجل اعجابى بسكوفيلد (ريمون )
> بجد شخصيه جميله وبيحب المرح
> ويستحق كل خير ​



ربنا يخليك يا كبير الوحيد اللى افتكرنى:08:
وبالمناسبة دى احب اسجل اعجابى بجارتكم اللى على ناصية الشارع:99:


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

شااااااااادي

وربنا يفرح قلبه يارب لانه شخص طيب اوي​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى ب 

بسم الصليب - مايكل كوكو


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

شميران عسوله اوي ورقيقة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا كبير الوحيد اللى افتكرنى:08:
> وبالمناسبة دى احب اسجل اعجابى بجارتكم اللى على ناصية الشارع:99:


 _هههههههه_
_عرفت منين انها حلوه leasantr_​


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه اتفق معاك جدا
> 
> لان وجودك مميز اوي في المنتدي ومواضيعك كلها جميلة


والنيعمه انا هعيط
هههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى ب
> 
> بسم الصليب - مايكل كوكو




*ربنا يخليكي يا كوووينا
انتي كمان شخصيه محترمه وجميله
ربنا معاكي ويوفقك دايما
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ما انا عارف انك مش تقدر
> 
> ربنا يسامحك
> مش هاقولك حاجه
> ...





*بتدعي عليا يابت 
ليك يوم يا ظالم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتدعي عليا يابت
> ليك يوم يا ظالم​*



يا خراشي عليا 
وانت بتكرهني ياواد انت :act23::act23::act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *اسجل اعجابى *​
> *بجونا *
> *شخصية جميلة اوووووووى*
> *وكان له حضوره ف المنتدى بجد ناو مفتقداه كتير اوى*
> ...


_*ياااااااااااااااه كل دا ربنا يخليكى  وبجد  بجد انتى من اقرب الشخصيات وانتى  عارفة حاجة زى كدا  يا ديدى انتى حد جميل اوى وطيوب وبجد بجد صعب  نلاقى زيه اتنين فى الزمن دا *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسجل اعجابى ب
> 
> الملكة العراقية - نانسى - جون - مارسلينو - بوب​



_ مرسى يا كوينا وانتى  بجد من احلى الناس ونفسى اتعرف عليها بس مش حقيقة طبعآ:a63::a63:_
_هههههههههههههههههه_
_مرسى يا كوينا نايك افتكرتينى _​


----------



## soso a (19 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجااااااااااابى 

بمرمر حبيبتى 
​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بـ
  سوسو ​


----------



## soso a (19 أبريل 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بـ​
> 
> سوسو ​


 
هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى حبيبتى علشان قولت مرمر
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى علشان قولت مرمر
> هههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عاااادي اناااااا ومرمر واحد 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (19 أبريل 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عاااادي اناااااا ومرمر واحد
> 
> ههههههههههه​


 
فعلا انت وهى زى العسل يا قمر :t31:


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> فعلا انت وهى زى العسل يا قمر :t31:



:big35::big35:​


----------



## soso a (19 أبريل 2011)

welcome 
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> والنيعمه انا هعيط
> هههههههههههههه




هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا مش تعيط:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

جوووووون بجد منور المنتدي يا صديقي​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> ب​
> جوووووون بجد منور المنتدي يا صديقي​


_* ليه هو انا لمبة يا صديقتى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟:act23::act23:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ليه هو انا لمبة يا صديقتى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟:act23::act23:*_​




ههههههههههه انت عمود نور مفرقع

بس هه ههههههههههههههه:thnk0001::bud:


----------



## Scofield (19 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههه_
> _عرفت منين انها حلوه leasantr_​




عيب يا مان قلب المؤمن دليله برده:smile01


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انت عمود نور مفرقع
> 
> بس هه ههههههههههههههه:thnk0001::bud:


_* يالهوى على الحقد*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ماشى يا ست نصة *_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* يالهوى على الحقد*_​
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​
> _*ماشى يا ست نصة *_​




ههههههههههههه ليه بدري كده

منتا قاعد يا كوبه:bud:​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه ليه بدري كده​
> منتا قاعد يا كوبه:bud:​


_* لا عندى شغل ومش عاوز اتاخر*_
_*لحسن اتحرق فى الشمس الشموسه:59::59:*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا خراشي عليا
> وانت بتكرهني ياواد انت :act23::act23::act23:




*بالعكس يا نيفووو

ده انا بعزك قوي يابت :act23:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> عيب يا مان قلب المؤمن دليله برده:smile01


 
_ههههههههه _
_ماشى يا مؤمن :t17:_​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* لا عندى شغل ومش عاوز اتاخر*_
> _*لحسن اتحرق فى الشمس الشموسه:59::59:*_​




ههههههههههههه احسن احسن

شمعنا انا يعني هههههههههههههههه:smil13:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

*بسجل اعجابى بكل شخصية عرفتها من المنتدى هنا
سواء قدرتها ومش قدرتنى او قدرتنى وانامش عرفت ازاى اقدرها
وايان كان بقولهم ربنا يخليكم ليا
​*


----------



## soso a (21 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بسجل اعجابى بكل شخصية عرفتها من المنتدى هنا​*
> *سواء قدرتها ومش قدرتنى او قدرتنى وانامش عرفت ازاى اقدرها*
> *وايان كان بقولهم ربنا يخليكم ليا*
> 
> **​


 
انت سكر خالص والل معرفش يقدرك يبقى غلطااااااااااااااان 


:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> انت سكر خالص والل معرفش يقدرك يبقى غلطااااااااااااااان
> 
> 
> :flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:




*ميرسى ياحبيبتى للكلام الجميل دة
ربنا يخليكى :love45:​*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ب...

Nancy2 حبيبتي وشريكتي في ابادة احفاد سي السيد هههههههههههه

scofield تحفة بصراحة هههههه ظريف كثير ودمه خفيف. ردوده روعة وبحبها جدا 

Resetta المحاورة القمر.اللي دايما بتشجع المسيحيين الجدد. شخصية جميلة وطيبة

mikel coco ده بقى الصديق العزيز لزعلان مني ههههههههههه انا اعتذر لو ضايقت مايك مش كان قصدي انت تعرف قد ايه بعزك يا ..... بني ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بسجل اعجابى بكل شخصية عرفتها من المنتدى هنا​*
> * سواء قدرتها ومش قدرتنى او قدرتنى وانامش عرفت ازاى اقدرها​*
> * وايان كان بقولهم ربنا يخليكم ليا​*
> * ​*




ويخليكي لينا يا قمر انت هههههههههههه:flowers:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ويخليكي لينا يا قمر انت هههههههههههه:flowers:​




*ويخليكى ليا يابت انتى يابت ههههههههههه  :love34:​​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ويخليكى ليا يابت انتى يابت ههههههههههه  :love34:​​*




ههههههههههههه يانب ياحبي يانب ههههههههههه:love34::flowers:​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

امممممممممممم

اسجل اعجابي

ب

البت سندريلا شخصية عسوله خاااااااالص

ويمكن بقالنا فتره مش بنتقابل

عايزه اقولك وحشتيني مووووووووت وحقيقي افتقدت وجودك وان شاء الله اشوفك قريب يا حبي​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجااااابي

ب

شميران وحشتني جدا

و

مارين متميزة جدا وخصوصا في الترفيهي هههههههههههه

و

سوسو زوق جدا وتتحب اوي لرقتها الملحوظة

و

روزي بردو كويسه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Bent Christ (21 أبريل 2011)

_*بسجل اعجابى ب :
kokoman
النهيسى
ريمووو  scofield
tasoni queena
كليمو
marcelino
كوك
روزى
dona nabil
mikel coco
انريكى
rock​*_


----------



## Bent Christ (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجااااابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا روزى
طبعااااااا روزى متميزه هههه​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> ميرسى يا روزى
> طبعااااااا روزى متميزه هههه​




هههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*بسجل اعجابى ب :​*_
> _* kokoman​*_
> _* النهيسى​*_
> _* ريمووو  scofield​*_
> ...




ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

انا كمان بسجل اعجابي بيكي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممممم
> 
> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههه بتسيحلى يابتتتت ولا اعرفها سندريلا دى :t17:

ربنا يخليكى ياحبيبتى وانتى كمان واحشانى كتيير و لنا لقاااء يجمعنا ههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه بتسيحلى يابتتتت ولا اعرفها سندريلا دى :t17:​*
> *​*
> * ربنا يخليكى ياحبيبتى وانتى كمان واحشانى كتيير و لنا لقاااء يجمعنا ههههههههه​*




هههههههههههه يا نصابه انتي تعرفيها وهي قالتلي انك انتي تعرفيها ههههههههههه فهمتي حاجه ههههههههه

يارب يا حبي انا في انتظار هذا اللقاء:flowers:

وخافي علي نفسك بقي عشان بفكر اعضك ههههههههههههه:love34:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*بسجل اعجابى ب :​*__
> *kokoman*
> *النهيسى*
> *ريمووو scofield*
> ...


 
_ميرسى مارين على زوقك _
_انتى كمان شخصيه جميله _
_وتستحقى كل خير _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا نصابه انتي تعرفيها وهي قالتلي انك انتي تعرفيها ههههههههههه فهمتي حاجه ههههههههه
> 
> يارب يا حبي انا في انتظار هذا اللقاء:flowers:
> 
> وخافي علي نفسك بقي عشان بفكر اعضك ههههههههههههه:love34:​




*ههههههههههههه لا مش فهمت هههههههههههه

هههههههههههه لالا مش ههون انا عااااارفة :love34:​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا مش فهمت هههههههههههه​*
> *​*
> * هههههههههههه لالا مش ههون انا عااااارفة :love34:​*




هههههههههههه يا جامد انت يالي واثق من نفسك ههههههههههههههه:flowers:​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

دونااااااااااااااااااااا

عسل المنتدي كله وربنا يفرح قلبها دايما يارب

وبقولها كل سنة وهي طيبة​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

عاااااااااااايزه اسجل اعجابي

بكل اصحابي اللي بحبهم

بسم الصليب

جون وجوجو

كوكو مان

مارسلينو

نيتا

نيمو

سندريلا

ابو كف

بوني

عياد

شميران

سوسو

انجيلا

نانسي

كريتك

بوب

روكا

دونا

روك

مينا البطل

مارين

كوك

توني

روزينا

سيمون

نيفين رمزي

ديدي حبيبتي

سرجيوس

ابو تربو

النهيسي

كاندي

امة

كليمو

كوبنك مينا

هابي

مرمر

تاسوني

هيرو

زيزا

جرجس

وليا عوده لو افتكرت تاني ههههههههه لان في كتير جدا جدا

حبيت بس اقولكم كل سنة وانتم طيبين ويارب كل سنة نكون مع بعض اصحاب واخوات 

​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> _*بسجل اعجابى ب :
> kokoman
> النهيسى
> ريمووو  scofield
> ...



شكرا يا قمر انك افتكرتينى

انتى اللى زى العسل


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> اااااااااااايزه اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بكل اصحابي اللي بحبهم
> 
> ...



بس ههههههههههه

طب وباقى المنتدى

شكرا يا قمر انك فكرانى


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بس ههههههههههه
> 
> طب وباقى المنتدى
> 
> شكرا يا قمر انك فكرانى




طبعا فكراكي يا حبي

انا اقدر بردو ههههههههههه

​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> *ربنا يخليكي يا كوووينا
> انتي كمان شخصيه محترمه وجميله
> ربنا معاكي ويوفقك دايما
> وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*



وانت طيب

وتفضل معانا فى المنتدى على طول _:a63:_


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عاااااااااااايزه اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> بكل اصحابي اللي بحبهم​
> بسم الصليب​
> ...


 ميرسي الك يا جميل
وانا كمان بحبك كثيييييييييييير :love45:
تسلمي حبيبتي
 وانتي طيبة يا قمر وبطبع احنى اصحاب و اخوات:new8:


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> _مرسى يا كوينا وانتى  بجد من احلى الناس ونفسى اتعرف عليها بس مش حقيقة طبعآ:a63::a63:_
> _هههههههههههههههههه_
> _مرسى يا كوينا نايك افتكرتينى _



ههههههههههه مجند جونها امنع الهرج والمرج

هتهزر ولا يه يا دفعة _:a63:_


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ميرسي الك يا جميل
> وانا كمان بحبك كثيييييييييييير :love45:
> تسلمي حبيبتي
> وانتي طيبة يا قمر وبطبع احنى اصحاب و اخوات:new8:




وانا كمان بحبك جدا يا حبيبتي

وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما ​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى

بالشلة الثلاثية

سندريلا - ابو كف - بونبونى هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عاااااااااااايزه اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> بكل اصحابي اللي بحبهم​
> بسم الصليب​
> ...


 


_ميرسى يا روزى على زوقك _
_كل سنه وانتى طيبه_
_ربنا يزيد ويبارك ههههههههههه _​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابى بأنجيلا

لانها زيى بالضبط بتموت فى الدراسة والمذاكرة ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

​


KOKOMAN قال:


> _ميرسى يا روزى على زوقك _
> _كل سنه وانتى طيبه_
> _ربنا يزيد ويبارك ههههههههههه _
> ​





ههههههههههههههههه يارب

اصل انا بتعب اوي يا كوكو ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

جيييييييييييييت تاني اكمل هههههههههههه

احلي ديانة

شادي

جوفاني

مرمر2004

توتاااااااااا حبيبة قلبي اللي دايما بتوحشني

سبارو

جيلان

كوكي

بنت العدرا



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه يارب​
> اصل انا بتعب اوي يا كوكو ههههههههههههههههههه​



_هههههههههه_
_ربنا يقويكى :spor24:_​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههههه_
> _ربنا يقويكى :spor24:_​




هههههههههههههههه اهو انت بقي

بس هه:smil13:


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

العضوه النشيطة واللي منورة المنتدي كله 

هي

الساااااااااامرية

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا قمر
​


----------



## السـامرية (21 أبريل 2011)

*انا رديت عليكى ياروزى قبل كدة انتى بتلعبى بيا ولا ايييييييييييية؟ههههههههههههههههه
بس انا كدة هاكتب المنتدى كلة هههههههههههههههههه
بس انا طبعا باسجل اعاجبى بدونا القمر ومونيكا العسل وروزى الدلوعةوروزيتا حبيبة قلبى خلينا فى الجنس الناعم بس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*بسجل اعجابى ب :
> kokoman
> النهيسى
> ريمووو  scofield
> ...



*ميرررسى حبيبتى خالص
انتى اللى بجد رقيقه وزى العسل ومنوره المنتدى :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...



*كده تكسفينى :love34:
اهو انتى بقى اللى عسل و 60 عسوله فى بعض هههههه
ميرررسى يا غاليه خالص وووووانتى طيبه يا قمرايتى :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عاااااااااااايزه اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بكل اصحابي اللي بحبهم
> 
> ...



*مرتين ورا بعض كده هيحسدونا  يا روزايتى :blush2: ههههههه
ميررسى يا حبيبة قلبى 
ربنا يباركلى فيكى :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *انا رديت عليكى ياروزى قبل كدة انتى بتلعبى بيا ولا ايييييييييييية؟ههههههههههههههههه
> بس انا كدة هاكتب المنتدى كلة هههههههههههههههههه
> بس انا طبعا باسجل اعاجبى بدونا القمر ومونيكا العسل وروزى الدلوعةوروزيتا حبيبة قلبى خلينا فى الجنس الناعم بس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*صدقينى يا غاليه محدش يستحق الاعجاب اد ما انتى تستحقيه 
ودى حقيقه مش مجامله
من كل قلبى بصليلك ربنا يثبتك على محبته ويقويكى على حروب عدو الخير 
وباذن المسيح تنولى نعمة العماد عن قريب وتفرحى قلوبنا كلنا بيكى :flowers:*


----------



## bob (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عاااااااااااايزه اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بكل اصحابي اللي بحبهم
> 
> ...



*ميرسي ليكي روزي كتيييييييييييييير
انت اللي شخصية عسولة*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بسجل اعجابى بكل شخصية عرفتها من المنتدى هنا
> سواء قدرتها ومش قدرتنى او قدرتنى وانامش عرفت ازاى اقدرها
> وايان كان بقولهم ربنا يخليكم ليا
> ​*




*سوووسه طول عمرك :dntknw: ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> mikel coco ده بقى الصديق العزيز لزعلان مني ههههههههههه انا اعتذر لو ضايقت مايك مش كان قصدي انت تعرف قد ايه بعزك يا ..... بني ههههههه



*اعتبره جبر خاطر ولا ايه
ملوش لزمه بجد الاعتذار يابنتي
انتي كبرتيها قوي وانا مش زعلت منك
عشان عرفه انا بعزك قد ايه
بس شكلي كده هقلب عليكي يابت
قلتلك كذا مره بلاش ابني دي :ranting:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*بسجل اعجابى ب :
> mikel coco
> ​*_




*ربنا يخليكي يا مارين
انتي كمان عضوه نشيطه وجميله
ومجهودك جميل ربنا يعوضك
وكل سنه وانتي بخير دايما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وانت طيب
> 
> وتفضل معانا فى المنتدى على طول _:a63:_




*مش من قلبك يابت انا عارف
كووينا وانا عرفها ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اعتبره جبر خاطر ولا ايه*
> *ملوش لزمه بجد الاعتذار يابنتي*
> *انتي كبرتيها قوي وانا مش زعلت منك*
> *عشان عرفه انا بعزك قد ايه*
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك يا غالي
 نفسي اعرف مشكلتك مع الكلمة ده يا ب..ي هههههههه
طيب لو مش عجباك احنى نشلها خالص
 ايه رايك ب "جدو"
افتكر احلى هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

بسجل اعجابي وبقول كل سنه وانتوا بخير لـــــ


زاما ربنا يكمل شفائه

راجعا ليسوع اللي الكل نسيها خالص

ميرنا الطفله 

هاابي امي الغاليه

بسم الصليب حماتي العسل

جووفاني حماتي الملاك

سندريلا اختي الغاليه عندي

روكا السووسه

جوجو اخويا الكبير

انجيلا الرخمه

نانسي 2 المصيبه

كريتك حبيبي

ماجد 

تادرس الشاعر الكبير

روزيتا الواثقه

سيمون الحزينه

نيفين رمزي وربنا يسامحني

ديدي الطيبه جدا جدا

ابو تربو حبيب المسيح

تريزا انسانه جميله جدا

النهيسي استاذي الغالي

مارسلينو الهادي

نيتا اللمضه

نيمو الجميله

ابو كف 

شميران 

سوسو الجميله

دونا الاستاذه

مارين الطيبه

توني المجتهد

كاندي ربنا يطمنا عليها

امة امي الجميله

مرمر الشقيه

تاسوني الغلسه

زيزا

توتا بنت المسيح

الاخوين شادي وفادي

سهير سبارو الهاديه

رنوون اختي الكبيره


كل سنه وانتم طيبين وبخير دايما
وكل اسرتكم بخير
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا غالي
> نفسي اعرف مشكلتك مع الكلمة ده يا ب..ي هههههههه
> طيب لو مش عجباك احنى نشلها خالص
> ايه رايك ب "جدو"
> افتكر احلى هههههههههه​




*شكلك كده عايزه تتخنقي
وانا بتلكك الصراحه
يا بنت بنت بنتي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> *مش من قلبك يابت انا عارف
> كووينا وانا عرفها ​*



مين قالك :t33::t33:

قصدى طبعا من قلبى يا مايكل

ده انت معزتك عندى زى معزة الكلية كده بالضبط :a63::a63:


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> بسجل اعجابي وبقول كل سنه وانتوا بخير لـــــ
> 
> 
> زاما ربنا يكمل شفائه
> ...



*ميرررسى يا استاذ مايكل على المجامله الرقيقه دى ولو انى كنت افضل تقول اختى دونا بدال الاستاذه دى :blush2:
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ويفرح قلبك :flowers:*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> انجيلا الرخمه​



 المفترض انك اخر واحد يتكلم عن الرخامة يا رخم ههههههههههه
وانت طيب يا جدو ... اقصد يا مايك :a63: 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلك كده عايزه تتخنقي*
> *وانا بتلكك الصراحه*​
> *يا بنت بنت بنتي*​


 
بس انت كده هتصير جد امي :smil16: 
مش كنت بعرف انك عجوز اوي يا مايكld:
هههههههههههه​


----------



## كوك (21 أبريل 2011)

*البنت الى فوق دى شريره يا جماعه*

*هههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> بسجل اعجابي وبقول كل سنه وانتوا بخير لـــــ
> 
> 
> زاما ربنا يكمل شفائه
> ...



انا غلسة على العموم عذراك

يا بنى بطل غيرة بقى هههههههههههه

نفسك تبقى غلس ومش عارف


----------



## Bent Christ (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> بسجل اعجابي وبقول كل سنه وانتوا بخير لـــــ
> 
> 
> زاما ربنا يكمل شفائه
> ...



بس متقلش طيبه بس
ميرسى يا كوكو
انت اللى بجد شخصيه كويسه اوى
و بحترمها اوى​


----------



## انريكي (21 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي بي

دونا الغالية

و mareen

روزي اختي الكبيرا

انجيلا

نيمو

مايكل

كوكو مان

الملكة العراقية

استاذي الغالي النهيسي

كليمو الغالي

تاسوني اختي الصغيرة

كوك صديقي في الحروب هههههههه

امي الغالية كاندي

جوفاني 

روكا

شيمران 

نيتا عدوتي

مارسلينو الغالي


واتمنى ولا واحد يزعل لان راجعلكم اكيد 

والاعجاب مستمر


----------



## Bent Christ (21 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بي
> 
> دونا الغالية
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا ريكووووووووو
انت اللى زى العسل ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مين قالك :t33::t33:
> 
> قصدى طبعا من قلبى يا مايكل
> 
> ده انت معزتك عندى زى معزة الكلية كده بالضبط :a63::a63:




*هتقوليلي يا كوووينا
ده انتي بتعزي الكليه مووت
ومقطعه المذكره كمان
يارب تدي للتعليم حقه :a63:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا استاذ مايكل على المجامله الرقيقه دى ولو انى كنت افضل تقول اختى دونا بدال الاستاذه دى :blush2:
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ويفرح قلبك :flowers:*




*كنت هقول الفيلسوفه
بس خوفت تفهمي اني بتريق
زي مافهمتي دلوقتي برضه

ودي مش مجامله يا دوونا
انتي استاذه في حل المشاكل 
وبتفهمي اللي قدامك بسرعه

ومن غير ما اكتب واقول
اكيد اختي الكبيره مش محتاج اكتبها
يارب تكوني فهمتي قصدي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> المفترض انك اخر واحد يتكلم عن الرخامة يا رخم ههههههههههه
> وانت طيب يا جدو ... اقصد يا مايك :a63:
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​



*الرخامه ليها ناسها
وانتي اهلها وناسها 
جدو ارحم من ابني​*


أنجيلا قال:


> بس انت كده هتصير جد امي :smil16:
> مش كنت بعرف انك عجوز اوي يا مايكld:
> 
> *​*هههههههههههه​



*أحسن من ابني اللي بتقوليها
بتحسسني اني في كي جي 2​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا غلسة على العموم عذراك
> 
> يا بنى بطل غيرة بقى هههههههههههه
> 
> نفسك تبقى غلس ومش عارف




*ده اعتراف ضمني وصريح
انك غلسه يا غلسه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> بس متقلش طيبه بس
> ميرسى يا كوكو
> انت اللى بجد شخصيه كويسه اوى
> و بحترمها اوى​




*ربنا يخليكي يا مارين

ويارب دايما منوره المنتدي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بي
> 
> مايكل




*ربنا يخليك يا جميل
انت اللي انسان محترم
كل سنه وانت طيب​*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> *هتقوليلي يا كوووينا
> ده انتي بتعزي الكليه مووت
> ومقطعه المذكره كمان
> يارب تدي للتعليم حقه :a63:​*



انا المفروض ابقى الاولى على الكلية

بس انا مرضتش قلت زمايلى الفرصة شوية بقى ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> *ده اعتراف ضمني وصريح
> انك غلسه يا غلسه​*



يا مايكل انا مش محتاجة لاعترافات ضمنية

اعترافى الصريح منور فى توقيعى هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا المفروض ابقى الاولى على الكلية
> 
> بس انا مرضتش قلت زمايلى الفرصة شوية بقى ههههههههههه



*ونعمه التواضيع يا حجه​*


tasoni queena قال:


> يا مايكل انا مش محتاجة لاعترافات ضمنية
> 
> اعترافى الصريح منور فى توقيعى هههههههههههه



*بس انتي مش عضوه
انتي ريسه الحزب كله يختي
ربنا يكون في عونه اللي هيتجوزك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> *ونعمه التواضيع يا حجه​*


كله بيقولى كده :t17::t17:




> *بس انتي مش عضوه
> انتي ريسه الحزب كله يختي
> ربنا يكون في عونه اللي هيتجوزك*



الحمد لله بحاول اتقدم فى مكانتى 

وبالعمل والجد هوصل انشاء الله :spor24::spor24:

يا بنى هو يطول انى بنفسى اغلس عليه ( اصل انا متواضعة هههههههه ) :t32::t32:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كله بيقولى كده :t17::t17:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ربنا يقويكي يا اختي 
ويديكي حسب نيتك السوده
ويصبر اللي هيدبس فيكي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بي
> 
> دونا الغالية
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا انريكى خالص
انت كمان غلاوتك عندى كبيره
ربنا يديم المحبه :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كنت هقول الفيلسوفه
> بس خوفت تفهمي اني بتريق
> زي مافهمتي دلوقتي برضه
> 
> ...



*لالالا مش فهمت خالص انها تريقه:dntknw:
 كل الحكايه انى كنت طمعانه فى مكانه اكبر 
علشان كده  قلتلك انى كنت اتمنى تقول اختك 
وادينى خليتك تقولها :t17:*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> اسجل اعجابي بي
> 
> دونا الغالية
> 
> ...



شكرا يا انريكى انك افتكرتنى

انت كمان شخصية رائعة ومحترمة


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عاااااااااااايزه اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بكل اصحابي اللي بحبهم
> 
> ...


*يا كزوفى ياعبعال اقصد روزى

وانتى قلبى و كبدى بس ها 
وانتى طيبة وبصحة وسلامة يا حبى
*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> بسجل اعجابي وبقول كل سنه وانتوا بخير لـــــ
> 
> 
> زاما ربنا يكمل شفائه
> ...


*مممممم واثقة :t33:
مرررررسي يا ميكي وانا بسجل اعجابي فيك 
لانك من الشخصيات الرائعة في المنتدى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غالي ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> بسجل اعجابي وبقول كل سنه وانتوا بخير لـــــ
> 
> 
> زاما ربنا يكمل شفائه
> ...


*ربنا يخليك يا ميكى 
الطيبة مبقتش نافعة يابنى سيبك
كل سنة وانت طيب وبصحة وسلامة
عيد سعيد عليك وعلى كل بيتك يارب
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عاااااااااااايزه اسجل اعجابي​
> 
> بكل اصحابي اللي بحبهم​
> بسم الصليب​
> ...


_* حطانى جنب العسل دول كلهم *_
_*انا مين علشان اكون بينهم يا زوزااا*_
_*شكرآ يا زوزا  على انيك افتركتينى*_
_*وبجد انتى من اقرب الاشخاص لقلبى *_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا قمر *_​


----------



## Scofield (21 أبريل 2011)

وانا كمان اسجل اعجابى بناس كتير حلوة قوى بس من كترهم هكون ناسى كتير منهم
واللى مش يشوف اسمه يقولى
1-كاندى شوب ربنا يرجعها مصر بالسلامة وسط اهلها و حبايبها و نشوفها منورة فى المنتدى و الانترنت تانى
2-هابى انجل حبيبة قلبي الطيبة ملكة السندويتشات
3-دونا اجدع واحدة و اطيب انسانة
4-كوبتك مان اخويا الصغير دايما مبهدله معايا
5-كوبتك مرمر اشقى بنت فى المنتدى و فى مصر و غلاباوية قوى بس جدعة
6-نانسى ام عقدة و فيونكة طيبة 
7-سيمون بنت ربنا بنوتة طيبة خالص و جدعة
8-روزى قصيرة بس طيبة و دى اول مرة اشوفها فى حد قصير
9-مريام فخرى جدعة جدا و بعتزرلها انى مقصر معاها و بعتزرلها انى مسألتش عليها و ربنا يكون معاها و يحفظها هى و اقباط المنيا
10-كوكومان جدع و كريم و طيب جدا
11-مينا البطل حبيبي و بلدياتى و ابو الكرم كله
12-توين صاحب صاحبه و برده ابو الكرم و الجدعنة
13-انجيلا بنوتة رقيقة و عسولة و طيبة
14-مارين طيبة و عسولة و رقيقة
15-نيفين طيبة بس لمضة و عاملة دماغ غلاسة 
16-فيتا طيبة جدا و ربنا مبتليها بحتة اخت يا ساتر على الشر اللى فيها :smil13:
17-تويتى منك لله مش هقول حاجة تانى اشوف فيكى يوم:fun_oops: يا شريرة
18-ميرنا اوعى وشك يبنى منك له ده المعلم الكبير جدا وصل ميرنا تكلمها تحس انك بتكلم معلمة من المدبح بس طيبة و تلقائية على الاخر و عليها خفة دم عسل
19-فراشة ام ميكو ايوة يا عم البترول مين قدك انت والنبى تفتكرنا ببرميل بترول و بلاش تخمنا و تجيب برميل طرشى فراشة طيبة ربنا يخليلها ميكو
20-الحوت دمه عسل قوى و خفيف بس نفسه يجيب الفلوس بطريقة سهلة من غير تعب
21-روزيتا انسانة رقيقة و جميلة قوى و جدعة و دمها خفيف
22-REDEMPTION كل ما اكلمه بيضحك:dntknw:
23-تروث بنوتة جدعة بس عيبها انها متسرعة و معندهاش ثقة كبيرة فى نفسها و فى مشيئة ربنا
24-جوجو حبيبي العسل انسان طيب جدا و دايما مستحمل رخامتى عليه
ملحوظة:لو نسيت حد ياريت تقولو بسرعة


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> اسجل اعجابي ب...
> 
> Nancy2 حبيبتي وشريكتي في ابادة احفاد سي السيد هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*حبيبتى واختى الصغيرة وشريكة الكفاح فى الحزب والجمعية 
ميرسى ياقمر انا كمان بحبك جدا وبعتبرك اختى الكبيرة هههههههههههههههه

وبعدين ايه ده يابنت ؟ازاى تعتزرى لواحد من احفاد سى السيد ؟
ازاى ؟حتى لو قتلتيه متعتزريش ,هى ديه مبادئ الجمعية ؟؟
ياخسارى تعليمى فيكى 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالا مش فهمت خالص انها تريقه:dntknw:
> كل الحكايه انى كنت طمعانه فى مكانه اكبر
> علشان كده  قلتلك انى كنت اتمنى تقول اختك
> وادينى خليتك تقولها :t17:*




*المكانه موجوده يا دونا
ومن غير ما اقلها
ولا انتي حسه بغير كده​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مممممم واثقة :t33:
> مرررررسي يا ميكي وانا بسجل اعجابي فيك
> لانك من الشخصيات الرائعة في المنتدى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غالي ​*




*مش عجبك واثقه نغيرها
ميرسي ع كلامك الجميل
ربنا يحميكي ويحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا ميكى
> الطيبة مبقتش نافعة يابنى سيبك
> كل سنة وانت طيب وبصحة وسلامة
> عيد سعيد عليك وعلى كل بيتك يارب
> *​




*سيبتني يا طنط ديدي
وانتي طيبه ياقمر
وكل اسرتك بخير دايما​*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> نانسي 2 المصيبه
> ​



*ايه ده ؟انت بتسجل اعجابك ولا بتسجل قرفك ؟
مصيبة ؟انا مصيبة ؟ده انا حتى غلبانة وملاك هههههههه
مش عارفه ليه كل واحد يسجل اعجابة بس ميهونش عليه يروح حاطط وصف جنب اسمى يوضح قد ايه المعزة اللى فى قلبكوا ليا 
متكملو جميلكو من غير شتيمة ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عجبك واثقه نغيرها
> ميرسي ع كلامك الجميل
> ربنا يحميكي ويحافظ عليكي​*



*لا طبعاااا عجباني يا ميكي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> 6-نانسى ام عقدة و فيونكة طيبة



*هههههههههههه العقدة والفيونكة ديه عندك انت وكل احفاد سى السيد زيك كده وديه حلها على ايدى انشاء الله 

ميرسى ياسيدى بس متعرفش تقول كلمة حلوة فيا من غير شتيمة بعدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه كده ؟ليه بتعملوا فيا كده ؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههه
*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> 21-روزيتا انسانة رقيقة و جميلة قوى و جدعة و دمها خفيف


*مررررررررسي يا ريموووو  
دا كله من ذووووقك يا جميييييل :blush2:​*


----------



## Scofield (21 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه العقدة والفيونكة ديه عندك انت وكل احفاد سى السيد زيك كده وديه حلها على ايدى انشاء الله
> هههههه بس انا جدى مسموش سيد
> ميرسى ياسيدى بس متعرفش تقول كلمة حلوة فيا من غير شتيمة بعدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه كده ؟ليه بتعملوا فيا كده ؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههه
> *



هو حد شتمك ولا هى تلاقيح جتت وخلاص
:dntknw:


----------



## Scofield (21 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مررررررررسي يا ريموووو
> دا كله من ذووووقك يا جميييييل :blush2:​*



صدقينى يا قمر انتى اللى يحكى عنك ميخلصش مميزات:flowers:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حبيبتى واختى الصغيرة وشريكة الكفاح فى الحزب والجمعية
> ميرسى ياقمر انا كمان بحبك جدا وبعتبرك اختى الكبيرة هههههههههههههههه
> 
> بتثبتي البت عشان طيبه وغلبانه
> ...



*ده واجب ع كل البنات يا نوووسه 
انكم تعتذروا لاحفاد سي السيد
طلعتي معلمه فاشله :a63:​*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> صدقينى يا قمر انتى اللى يحكى عنك ميخلصش مميزات:flowers:



:wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه ده ؟انت بتسجل اعجابك ولا بتسجل قرفك ؟
> مصيبة ؟انا مصيبة ؟ده انا حتى غلبانة وملاك هههههههه
> مش عارفه ليه كل واحد يسجل اعجابة بس ميهونش عليه يروح حاطط وصف جنب اسمى يوضح قد ايه المعزة اللى فى قلبكوا ليا
> متكملو جميلكو من غير شتيمة ههههههههههههه
> *




*مش بقول الصراحه واللي في قلبي يابت
عايز اوريكي قد ايه بعزك
واحمدي ربنا اني قلت مصيبه بس
انا كنت مجهزلك عريضه طووويله
بس نخليها المره الجايه :scenic:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا طبعاااا عجباني يا ميكي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ​*




*ولو مش عجباكي يا روزيتا
برضه مش هغيرها
احفاد سي السيد بقي leasantr​*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولو مش عجباكي يا روزيتا
> برضه مش هغيرها
> احفاد سي السيد بقي leasantr​*


*ههههههههههه
هو انت انضميت لاحفاد سي السيد يا ميكي 
ما كانش العشم :t32:​*


----------



## ارووجة (21 أبريل 2011)

بما انه ولا حدا سجل اعجابو فيي بسجل اعجابي بنفسي هههههه  بمزح ازا اصلا انا مش معجبة بنفسي ...كيف الناس ههههه

المهم 
بسجل اعجابي بكل اعضاء المنتدى كلكم بحبكم


----------



## Rosetta (22 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> بما انه ولا حدا سجل اعجابو فيي بسجل اعجابي بنفسي هههههه  بمزح ازا اصلا انا مش معجبة بنفسي ...كيف الناس ههههه
> 
> المهم
> بسجل اعجابي بكل اعضاء المنتدى كلكم بحبكم



*تؤتؤتؤتؤ 
مين قال هيك يا أروجة 
انتي الكل بالكل هون 
و بجد انتي من الشخصيات الطيبة و الرقيقة و اللطيفة في المنتدى 
و بيكفي انك رسامة مبدعة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> هو انت انضميت لاحفاد سي السيد يا ميكي
> ما كانش العشم :t32:​*





*عم عشم مات خلاص 30:​*


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2011)

*بسجل أعجابى بــ .... !!!











العضو المجهول 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

_*نبتدى علشان دخله العيد*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*اولآ ماما كاندى اللى وحشانى وهموت واقولها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ملاكى*_
_*روزى الشهيرة بنصة تقدر تقول اقرب ليا من نفسى*_
_*بونى الشهيره ببونى اختى بجد *_
_*ديدى شطورة وعسوله اوووووى*_
_*سيمون احساسا لدنيا فيها*_
_*سندريلا طيوبة *_
_*ابو كف جدعة لابعد الحدود*_
_*عياد طيوب برضو*_
_*مينا البطل جدع جدآ *_
_*دونا نبيل خادمة بمعنى الكلمة *_
_*مرمورة جيسوس مفيش كلمة توصف جمال روحها وطيبتها*_
_*كوكو ماااان قاموس جمال وطيابه*_
_*زيزاااااااا احلى واجدع واحدة شوفتها بتخدم من تحت لتحت بجد ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا زوزااا*_
_*انجيلا النشاط الجميل*_
_*كويناااا الفيروس المنتشر فى المنتدى كله بس فيرس عسل وجميل*_
_*توتا بنت المسيح فى بينا نسب*_
_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*جوجو مواقع ههههههه*_
_*طيوب ولذيذ بجد اتمنى اتعرف عليه اكتر واكتر*_
_*روكاااااا بتسائل ع طووووووول*_
_*نفين رمزى يعنى الشعر والجمال *_
_*سبارو حد جدع اوى برضووو*_
_*ماروووووووو *_
_*جدع اوووووووى زى اى مصرى*_
_*روزيتا خادمة وطيوبة ورقيقة اوى *_
_*كريتيك بيعجبنى اسلوبه فى الحوار*_
_*مرنا متحسهاش موجوده من هدواءها*_
_*مرمر شقاوتها بتعجبنى اوى*_
*اروجة  فنها الجميل *
_*فاصل ونواصل *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> بما انه ولا حدا سجل اعجابو فيي بسجل اعجابي بنفسي هههههه بمزح ازا اصلا انا مش معجبة بنفسي ...كيف الناس ههههه
> 
> المهم
> بسجل اعجابي بكل اعضاء المنتدى كلكم بحبكم


_* ياباشا انت اكبرمن  ان اى حد يسجل اعجباه بيك والكلام  دا*_
_*بجد من اكتر الناس اللى تجبر الواحد على احترمها *_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> وانا كمان اسجل اعجابى بناس كتير حلوة قوى بس من كترهم هكون ناسى كتير منهم
> واللى مش يشوف اسمه يقولى
> 1-كاندى شوب ربنا يرجعها مصر بالسلامة وسط اهلها و حبايبها و نشوفها منورة فى المنتدى و الانترنت تانى
> 2-هابى انجل حبيبة قلبي الطيبة ملكة السندويتشات3-دونا اجدع واحدة و اطيب انسانة[/
> ...




*ميررررسى يا فندم بس بامانه يا ريمووو انت اللى مفيش فى جدعنتك حد وصديق حقيقى مش بيتكرر كتير
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويوفقك فى حياتك :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *المكانه موجوده يا دونا
> ومن غير ما اقلها
> ولا انتي حسه بغير كده​*



*لالالالا اكيد حاسه :flowers:
ربنا يديم المحبه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> بما انه ولا حدا سجل اعجابو فيي بسجل اعجابي بنفسي هههههه  بمزح ازا اصلا انا مش معجبة بنفسي ...كيف الناس ههههه
> 
> المهم
> بسجل اعجابي بكل اعضاء المنتدى كلكم بحبكم



*لالالا مش تقولى كده يا ارووجتى ده انتى عسولتنا يا قمرر
انتى عارفه انه من غير ما نقول احنا بنحبك اد ايه :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*نبتدى علشان دخله العيد*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*اولآ ماما كاندى اللى وحشانى وهموت واقولها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ملاكى*_
> _*روزى الشهيرة بنصة تقدر تقول اقرب ليا من نفسى*_
> ...



*ميررسى يا جونا كلك محبه وذوق:flowers:
وهقولك على حاجه حصرياً بقى عارفه انها هتفرحك اوووى
انا قلقت على  كاندى النهارده شويه فكلمتها وهى بخير وبتسلم ع الكل ونفسيتها كويسه نشكر المسيح*


----------



## ارووجة (22 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تؤتؤتؤتؤ
> مين قال هيك يا أروجة
> انتي الكل بالكل هون
> و بجد انتي من الشخصيات الطيبة و الرقيقة و اللطيفة في المنتدى
> و بيكفي انك رسامة مبدعة ​*



معلش اليومين دول نفسيتي زفت كرمال هيك حكيت هالكلام
يسلمو كتير حبيبتي على كلامك الحلو اللي انا مابستاهلو
الرب يحميكي ياغالية =)



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ياباشا انت اكبرمن  ان اى حد يسجل اعجباه بيك والكلام  دا*_
> _*بجد من اكتر الناس اللى تجبر الواحد على احترمها *_​




ميرسي كتير اخي العزيززز من زوئك الجميل شكرا الك
الرب يحميك



Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالا مش تقولى كده يا ارووجتى ده انتى عسولتنا يا قمرر
> انتى عارفه انه من غير ما نقول احنا بنحبك اد ايه :flowers:*




حبيبتي الغالية  وانا بحبك كتيييير وانتم بغلاوة اهلي 
ميرسي ليكي ياقمررررررررر
الرب يحميكي


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> بما انه ولا حدا سجل اعجابو فيي بسجل اعجابي بنفسي هههههه  بمزح ازا اصلا انا مش معجبة بنفسي ...كيف الناس ههههه
> 
> المهم
> بسجل اعجابي بكل اعضاء المنتدى كلكم بحبكم



متقوليش كدة انتى عارفة احنا قد ايه بنحبك
مش قولتلك يا بنتى قبل كدى لما العسل والرقة دى كلها يزعل اومال مين يفرح هههههههه
الله فكى بقى وارمى حمولك على ربنا


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *انا رديت عليكى ياروزى قبل كدة انتى بتلعبى بيا ولا ايييييييييييية؟ههههههههههههههههه
> بس انا كدة هاكتب المنتدى كلة هههههههههههههههههه
> بس انا طبعا باسجل اعاجبى بدونا القمر ومونيكا العسل وروزى الدلوعةوروزيتا حبيبة قلبى خلينا فى الجنس الناعم بس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههههههههه انتي عسوله جدا يا حبي

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مرتين ورا بعض كده هيحسدونا  يا روزايتى :blush2: ههههههه
> ميررسى يا حبيبة قلبى
> ربنا يباركلى فيكى :flowers:*




ههههههه نمسك الخشب يا حبي بقي عشان الحسد ههههههههههههه:love34:


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي روزي كتيييييييييييييير*
> * انت اللي شخصية عسولة*




ربنا يخليك يا بوب

ده من زوقك هههههههههه وكفاية اني مطلعه عينك هههههههههه :love34:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بي
> 
> دونا الغالية
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليك يا انريكي

انتت من اكتر الاشخاص هنا اللي ليهم حضور

وليا الشرف اني اكون اختك الكبيرة والقصيرة ههههههههههههه:spor24:

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا ارق انريكي​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *يا كزوفى ياعبعال اقصد روزى
> 
> وانتى قلبى و كبدى بس ها
> وانتى طيبة وبصحة وسلامة يا حبى
> *​




هههههههههههههه عبد العال ماشي يا سكينه ههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبي 

اموووووووووووووووواه:love34::love34:


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* حطانى جنب العسل دول كلهم *_
> _*انا مين علشان اكون بينهم يا زوزااا*_
> _*شكرآ يا زوزا  على انيك افتركتينى*_
> _*وبجد انتى من اقرب الاشخاص لقلبى *_
> _*ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا قمر *_​




يالهوي يا جون لو مش احط اسمك انت احط اسم مين يا صديقي العزيز

انت كمان قريب مني جدا واخ جدع مووووووووووت

ربنا يخليك ليا:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> وانا كمان اسجل اعجابى بناس كتير حلوة قوى بس من كترهم هكون ناسى كتير منهم
> واللى مش يشوف اسمه يقولى
> 1-كاندى شوب ربنا يرجعها مصر بالسلامة وسط اهلها و حبايبها و نشوفها منورة فى المنتدى و الانترنت تانى
> 2-هابى انجل حبيبة قلبي الطيبة ملكة السندويتشات
> ...




هههههههههههههه ياربي علي الفضايح يا ريمون

انت بتكدب انا مش قصيرة علي فكره

دي اشاعه ههههههههههههه

ميرسي بجد علي كلامك الجميل بعيدا عن القصر يعني هههههههههه

انت كمان شخص طيب جدا ودمك خفيف وطويل شوية هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> بما انه ولا حدا سجل اعجابو فيي بسجل اعجابي بنفسي هههههه  بمزح ازا اصلا انا مش معجبة بنفسي ...كيف الناس ههههه
> 
> المهم
> بسجل اعجابي بكل اعضاء المنتدى كلكم بحبكم




هههههههههههه يا خبر يا خبر

ده انتي العسل كله

وانا بسجل اعجابي بيكي يا قمر المنتدي​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

​


jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*نبتدى علشان دخله العيد*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*اولآ ماما كاندى اللى وحشانى وهموت واقولها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ملاكى*_
> _*روزى الشهيرة بنصة تقدر تقول اقرب ليا من نفسى*_
> ...





ههههههههههه يادي الفضايح الاون لاين

مين نصه دي يا جونا ههههههههههه

انت كمان قريب مني جدا واجدع صديق قابلته 

وبصراحه هفتقد وجودك يا دفعه ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

عدنااااااااااااا بدفعه جديده ههههههههههه

اسجل اعجابي

ب

رووووووووك بجد بيتعب جامد في المنتدي

وربنا يساعده ويعوضه

حبيت اقولك ياروك

كل سنة وانت طيب
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

وكمان اسجل اعجابي

بأرق اشخاص معانا في المنتدي

انريكي : اجمل شخصية ممكن تقابلها في حياتك

الملكة العراقية: الزوق كله ورقيقة موووووووووت

كاترين: كاتي دي بقي حبيبة قلبي اللي مفتقداها الفتره دي

ارووجة: عسوله خالص بس مش متواجده كتير معانا
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

جيت تاني ههههههههههه

اسجل اعجابي

ب

اوسي : شخص متميز جدا بس نفسي يبطل حزن هههههههههه

مارو مرمر: منورة المنتدي كله

فوفو: مواضيعها جامده جدا

كلدانية: متميزة وخصوصا في قسم الصور

مارتينا فوفو: متواجده ونشيطه اوي


​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2011)

> *بسجل أعجابى بــ .... !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اسمعوا الحكم والمواعظ ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2011)

> _*نبتدى علشان دخله العيد*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*اولآ ماما كاندى اللى وحشانى وهموت واقولها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ملاكى*_
> _*روزى الشهيرة بنصة تقدر تقول اقرب ليا من نفسى*_
> ...


اهلا بحامى الديار ههههههههههه :ura1:

مش هقعد اقول بقى انت شخصية جميلة ومحترمة والكلام ده :smile01

انت عارف يعنى :act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميررسى يا جونا كلك محبه وذوق:flowers:*
> *وهقولك على حاجه حصرياً بقى عارفه انها هتفرحك اوووى*
> *انا قلقت على كاندى النهارده شويه فكلمتها وهى بخير وبتسلم ع الكل ونفسيتها كويسه نشكر المسيح*


*الله عليكى يا دونا بجد حصرياتيك روعة وبجد مش عارف اقوليك فرحتينى اد ايه *
*ربنا يخليكى يا دونا خبر بمليون جنيه *
*ربنا يرجعهلنا بالسلامة يارب :94:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يالهوي يا جون لو مش احط اسمك انت احط اسم مين يا صديقي العزيز
> 
> انت كمان قريب مني جدا واخ جدع مووووووووووت
> 
> ربنا يخليك ليا:flowers:


_* امين يا خاله*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهلا بحامى الديار ههههههههههه :ura1:
> 
> مش هقعد اقول بقى انت شخصية جميلة ومحترمة والكلام ده :smile01
> 
> انت عارف يعنى :act23:


_* لا مهو باين هعرف ايه تانى  ربنا يهد القوى :smile01:smile01*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *الله عليكى يا دونا بجد حصرياتيك روعة وبجد مش عارف اقوليك فرحتينى اد ايه *
> *ربنا يخليكى يا دونا خبر بمليون جنيه *
> *ربنا يرجعهلنا بالسلامة يارب :94:*​



*هههههههه طيب هتدفع كاش ولا شيكات :nunu0000:
امين يا رب ترجعلنا بالسلامه وتنور منتدانا من تانى :94:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بي
> 
> دونا الغالية
> 
> ...


 

_ربنا يخليك يا انريكى _
_انت كمان من الشخصيات الجميله فى المنتدى وليها حضور مميز وزوقك عالى جدا فى اختيار المواضيع _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> وانا كمان اسجل اعجابى بناس كتير حلوة قوى بس من كترهم هكون ناسى كتير منهم
> واللى مش يشوف اسمه يقولى
> 1-كاندى شوب ربنا يرجعها مصر بالسلامة وسط اهلها و حبايبها و نشوفها منورة فى المنتدى و الانترنت تانى
> 2-هابى انجل حبيبة قلبي الطيبة ملكة السندويتشات
> ...


 

_ربنا يخليك ياريس _
_وانت كمان شخصيه جميله جدا _
_وتستحق كل خير _
_ربنا يفرح قلبك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*نبتدى علشان دخله العيد*_
> 
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*اولآ ماما كاندى اللى وحشانى وهموت واقولها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ملاكى*_
> ...


 

_احم احم :smile01_
_بتحرجنى انت ياحج _
_بجد انت اللى شخصيه جميله وجدع جدا _
_وتستحق كل خير _
_ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جون _
_وتخلص من الجيش ده على خير _
_ونجوزوك :smile02_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عاااااااااااايزه اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بكل اصحابي اللي بحبهم
> 
> ...



هو ده بقي هبل القصيرين اللي بيقولوا عليه 
اسمها اخويا بت 
مش صاحبي 
انتي كمان عسوله ودمك خفيف بس خساره قصيره  :ura1:
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*نبتدى علشان دخله العيد*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*اولآ ماما كاندى اللى وحشانى وهموت واقولها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ملاكى*_
> _*روزى الشهيرة بنصة تقدر تقول اقرب ليا من نفسى*_
> ...



مش قد طيبتك يا صديقي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ســــوســـو وروزى وروكا*​


*ميرسي يا هيرو*
*انت شخصية جميلة وتستاهل كل خير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> روكا
> 
> دونا
> 
> ...


*مش ممكن اسمي جاي بعد دونا وروك*:ura1:
*احم احم يعني نحن نختلف عن الاخرون هههههههه*
*وانتي طيبة يا قمر ويارب ديما اصحاب *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> بسجل اعجابي وبقول كل سنه وانتوا بخير لـــــ
> 
> 
> روكا السووسه
> ...


*انا احتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتج*
*ايه روكا السوسة دي:nunu0000:*
*لالالالالالالالالا انا اعترض يلا بقا غيرها وتعالي تاني:smile02*
*وبعدين سوس علي سوس مايسوش:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ويستمر ويستمر ههههه*
*ميرسي انريكي ربنا يخليك*
*وانا كمان بسجل اعجابي بيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*روكاااااا بتسائل ع طووووووول*_
> _*
> *_​


*ميرسي جون وكل سنة وانت طيب *
*وربنا يحافظ عليك يارب*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> هو ده بقي هبل القصيرين اللي بيقولوا عليه​
> اسمها اخويا بت​
> مش صاحبي​
> انتي كمان عسوله ودمك خفيف بس خساره قصيره  :ura1:​
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب​




هههههههههههه يادي قصيره

هضربكم كلكم دفعه واحده

انا اطول بنت في المنتدي ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا عياد وانت حقيقي اخ جدع جدا​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش ممكن اسمي جاي بعد دونا وروك*:ura1:
> *احم احم يعني نحن نختلف عن الاخرون هههههههه*
> *وانتي طيبة يا قمر ويارب ديما اصحاب *
> ​




هههههههههههههه اه طبعا يا روكا 

ربنا يكون معاكي يا قمر ويفرحك دايما​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*احب اسجل اعجابي بــ
واقولهم كل سنة وانتو طيبيين ودايما فرحانين

*

*مينا البطل*
*بريسكلا*
*كاترين*
*بنت العدرا*
*كوبتك*
*بيبو*
*كوكي*
*ابو كف*
*مريم 12*
*ابسوتي*
*انجلا*
*مونيكا*
*استاذي بهاء*
*بنت الملك*
*بسم الصليب*
*بيشو راغب*
*بوب*
*ملكة عراقية*
*اسسسسد *
*كاندي*
*العجايبي*
*النهيسي*
*احي ديانة *
*ارووجة*
*كوبتك مان*
*كوبتك مرمر*
*كريتيك*
*اني بل*
*انريكي*
*اكليل الشوك*
*دونا*
*امير*
*فادي تيمون*
*جلاكسي*
*جود لاف*
*جيوفاني*
*جرجس منير*
*مامتي هابي*
*هيرو*
*ليا عودة تااااااااااني:ura1:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*انا جيت تاني سوري اتاخرت هههههههه
*

*جيجي*
*شادي *
*جونا*
*جوجو*
*كيرو لاف جيسس*
*كوكو مان*
*مارين*
*ماجد*
*مانا مانا*
*ميلو*
*مرمر 2004*
*مرمورة*
*ماكس*
*ميرو*
*مايكل كوكو*
*الزعيييييييييم*
*نيمو*
*نيتا*
*روزي*
*جوجو ترانيم*
*سندريلا*
*سور*
*بوني*
*رنا*
*ريد بانسي*
*روزيتا*
*توني الكوتش*
*سوني*
*كوينا*
*تويتي *
*توين*
*فيتا*
*زاما*
*زيزا*
*كليمو*
*نور وسط ظلام*
*نفرتاري*
*كوك*
*كل سنة وانتم طيبيين اصحابي
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه اه طبعا يا روكا
> 
> ربنا يكون معاكي يا قمر ويفرحك دايما​


*ههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر وانتي كمان*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جيت تاني سوري اتاخرت هههههههه
> *
> 
> *جيجي*
> ...




ميرسي حبيبتي

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة وبخير يارب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي حبيبتي
> 
> وكل سنة وانتي طيبة وبخير يارب


*وانتي طيبة يا قمر:66:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابي بــ
> واقولهم كل سنة وانتو طيبيين ودايما فرحانين
> 
> *
> ...



دا انا دا يا مورسي ؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2011)

> انا جيت تاني سوري اتاخرت هههههههه
> جيجي
> شادي
> جونا
> ...



رووووووووكا قرينتى يا زواوى

البت الغطسانة دى على طول كل ما ادخل المنتدى ملقاش ههههههههه

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> دا انا دا يا مورسي ؟​


*هو في اسد غيرك :nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> رووووووووكا قرينتى يا زواوى
> 
> البت الغطسانة دى على طول كل ما ادخل المنتدى ملقاش ههههههههه
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر


*هههههههههههههه*
*معلش يا اختي ظروف كده مش بدخل كتير الايام دي*
*وانتي طيبة يا سكرة :**​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا احتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتج*
> *ايه روكا السوسة دي:nunu0000:*
> *لالالالالالالالالا انا اعترض يلا بقا غيرها وتعالي تاني:smile02*
> *وبعدين سوس علي سوس مايسوش:ura1:*​




*دلوقتي مفيش احتجاج
ومش هغيرها هي كده عجباني
عندك اعتراض يا سووسه :nunu0000:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *
> مايكل كوكو
> *​




*ربنا يخليكي يا رووكا
انتي كمان انسانه جميله
وتستاهلي كل خير
كل سنه وانتي دايما بخير​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جيت تاني سوري اتاخرت هههههههه
> *
> 
> *جيجي*
> ...


*مرررسي يا أحلى و أطيب روكا  
كل سنة و إنتي طيبة يا غالية :t25:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جيت تاني سوري اتاخرت هههههههه*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ثانكس يا روكا 
وانتى طيبه​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههه طيب هتدفع كاش ولا شيكات :nunu0000:*
> *امين يا رب ترجعلنا بالسلامه وتنور منتدانا من تانى :94:*


 _*يا باشا  مش انت عنوانك اخر  الشارع  اللى ورا  البنزينه *_
_*بتعهم كاش   كنت نازل بيهم السوبر ماركت *_
_*هههههههههههههههه*_
_*امين يا دونا ترجع بالسلامة*_


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

حبيب يسوع

ربنا يفرح قلبه دايما

وماجي: شخص محترم جدا ومتواجد باستمرار
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جيت تاني سوري اتاخرت هههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *جيجي*
> ...


* وانتى طيوبة يا  روكااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اوسي : شخص متميز جدا بس نفسي يبطل حزن هههههههههه
> ​



*تصدقي يا روزي و أنا نفسي كده :act31:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_اسجل اعجابى بكل الاشخاص القريبين منى ديما _
_كل سنه وانتم طيبين _
_ويارب ديما اشوفكم بخير ومبسوطين _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تصدقي يا روزي و أنا نفسي كده :act31:​*


_أضم صوتى ليكم _
_وكده يبقى 3 أصوات _
_واوسى هيبطل حزن :smile01_​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _احم احم :smile01_
> _انت عنديك برد ولا ايه :smile02_
> 
> _بتحرجنى انت ياحج _
> ...


_*مرسى يا كوكو على الكلام الجامد دااااا *_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تصدقي يا روزي و أنا نفسي كده :act31:​*




ههههههههههههه خلاص لازم نعمل مظاهرات ههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*مرسى يا كوكو على الكلام الجامد دااااا *_​


 _لا يا ريس ده انا عايز افرح بيك _
_مش فيك :smile02_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _أضم صوتى ليكم _
> _وكده يبقى 3 أصوات _
> _واوسى هيبطل حزن :smile01_​




هههههههههههههه طيب تمام كده العدد كتير

يلا علي البركه ههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه خلاص لازم نعمل مظاهرات ههههههههه:ura1:


 _ثورة .. ثورة ..إلى الامام .. إلى الامام :smile02_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _لا يا ريس ده انا عايز افرح بيك _
> _مش فيك :smile02_​




وانا وانا نفسي افرح فيكم انتم الاتنين 

بس هه ههههههههههه:budo::ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ثورة .. ثورة ..إلى الامام .. إلى الامام :smile02_​




هههههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *دلوقتي مفيش احتجاج
> ومش هغيرها هي كده عجباني
> عندك اعتراض يا سووسه :nunu0000:​*


*واشمعنا دلوقتي بقا:nunu0000:*
*لالالالالالالالالا هتغيرها بقا *
*اه عندي اعتراض ومش اد مسكة الشومة خطر عليك:budo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا رووكا
> انتي كمان انسانه جميله
> وتستاهلي كل خير
> كل سنه وانتي دايما بخير​*


*ويخليك يا ميكي*
*الحمد الله جميلة اهو مش سوسة:ura1:*
*وانت طيب:94:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ثانكس يا روكا
> وانتى طيبه​


العفو يا صديقي:94:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * وانتى طيوبة يا  روكااااااااااااااا*​


*يعني ارسي علي حل يا طيوبة يا روكا:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _اسجل اعجابى بكل الاشخاص القريبين منى ديما _
> _كل سنه وانتم طيبين _
> _ويارب ديما اشوفكم بخير ومبسوطين _​


*وانت طيب يا كوكو*
*وانت كمان يارب دايما مبسووووووووووووووط*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مرررسي يا أحلى و أطيب روكا
> كل سنة و إنتي طيبة يا غالية :t25:​*


*اهو انتي الاحلي والاطيب يا حبيبتي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يعني ارسي علي حل يا طيوبة يا روكا:ura1:*​


_* الاتنين ميختلفوش عن بعض  روكا يعنى الطيابه *_
_*والطيابه يعنى روكا *_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *واشمعنا دلوقتي بقا:nunu0000:*
> *لالالالالالالالالا هتغيرها بقا *
> *اه عندي اعتراض ومش اد مسكة الشومة خطر عليك:budo:*​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ويخليك يا ميكي*
> *الحمد الله جميلة اهو مش سوسة:ura1:*
> *وانت طيب:94:*​




*يارب دايما جميله يا رووكا

ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* الاتنين ميختلفوش عن بعض  روكا يعنى الطيابه *_
> _*والطيابه يعنى روكا *_​


*ربنا يخليك يا جون مش استحق بجد*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يارب دايما جميله يا رووكا
> 
> ميرسي ليكي​*


*ميرسي يا ميكي اهو انت*
*وفين الشومة:smile02*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا جون مش استحق بجد*​


_*تستحقى اكتر يا روكا  *_
_*متبقيش طماعه بقى*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*تستحقى اكتر يا روكا  *_
> _*متبقيش طماعه بقى*_​


*ميرسي جون ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## شميران (23 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجااااابي​
> 
> ب​
> شميران وحشتني جدا​
> ...


 ياحياتي انتي ياروزي ياعسل وحشتيني مووووت والكل واحشني مووووووووووووت وانا كمان اسجل اعجابي بارق روزي عرفتها وبكل المنتدى


----------



## روزي86 (23 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> ياحياتي انتي ياروزي ياعسل وحشتيني مووووت والكل واحشني مووووووووووووت وانا كمان اسجل اعجابي بارق روزي عرفتها وبكل المنتدى


 

تسلميلي يا حبيبة قلبي

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة وبخير يارب​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جيت تاني سوري اتاخرت هههههههه
> *
> 
> *جيجي*
> ...





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كل سنة وانتم طيبيين اصحابي
> *​




*يخراشى يخراشى انا هون
ياكسوووفى هههههههههههه

ميرسى ياروكايتى ياعسلة
وكل سنة وانتى بخير يارب وربنا يفرح قلبك ديما
:Love_Letter_Open:
​*[/SIZE]


----------



## Bent Christ (23 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> وانا كمان اسجل اعجابى بناس كتير حلوة قوى بس من كترهم هكون ناسى كتير منهم
> واللى مش يشوف اسمه يقولى
> 1-كاندى شوب ربنا يرجعها مصر بالسلامة وسط اهلها و حبايبها و نشوفها منورة فى المنتدى و الانترنت تانى
> 2-هابى انجل حبيبة قلبي الطيبة ملكة السندويتشات
> ...


_*
شكراااا ريموووو
انت اللى بجد اكتر شخصيه جامده جدا
بتعجبنى ردودك اوووووى
مش عارف انت جايب خفه الدم دى منين ؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## Bent Christ (23 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جيت تاني سوري اتاخرت هههههههه
> *
> 
> *جيجي*
> ...



ميرسى يا روكا
انتى من الاعضاء اللى بحب مواضيعها اوووى
و ردودك كمان 
كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

*انا معجب بحبيبى يسوع 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بي
> 
> دونا الغالية
> 
> ...


 
شكرا ليك يا انريكي
ربنا يخليك يا غالي
كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> *البنت الى فوق دى شريره يا جماعه*​
> 
> 
> 
> *هههههههههه*​


 

انا صبرت عليكم كثيييييييييير
شكلي هوريكم الشر على اصولو يا كوك:nunu0000: 


mikel coco قال:


> * الرخامه ليها ناسها​*
> 
> *وانتي اهلها وناسها *
> *جدو ارحم من ابني*​
> ...


 

ربنا يسامحك يا اللي ارخم من الرخامة نفسها
طيب يا مايك لو ابني بتضايقك انا هنديك جدو وبس:99:
هههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> 13-انجيلا بنوتة رقيقة و عسولة و طيبة


 
شكرا يا سكوفي اخيرا في حد مش بيعتبرني رئيسة عصابة ورخمة هههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا غالي


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حبيبتى واختى الصغيرة وشريكة الكفاح فى الحزب والجمعية *
> *ميرسى ياقمر انا كمان بحبك جدا وبعتبرك اختى الكبيرة هههههههههههههههه*


بالطبع اختك الكبيرة
نسيتي 14.5 وله ايه?!leasantr
هههههههههههههه
وانا كمان بحبك يا قمرر
كل سنة وانتي طيبة حبيتي 



Nancy2 قال:


> *وبعدين ايه ده يابنت ؟ازاى تعتزرى لواحد من احفاد سى السيد ؟*
> *ازاى ؟حتى لو قتلتيه متعتزريش ,هى ديه مبادئ الجمعية ؟؟*
> *ياخسارى تعليمى فيكى *


بصي حبيبتي الاعتذار مش عيب خاصة لو كان لشخص بتعزيه واخطاتي في حقو 
يعني ده ميضرش الجمعية هههههههههههه
شفت يا مايك  بسببك هتنقلب نانسي ضدي
ربنا يسامحك يا مصيبة ld: 
ههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ده واجب ع كل البنات يا نوووسه *
> *انكم تعتذروا لاحفاد سي السيد*
> 
> *طلعتي معلمه فاشله :a63:*​


 
شكلي هقلب عليك يا مايك
اتقي شري احسن لك:gun:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ر
> 
> ربنا يسامحك يا اللي ارخم من الرخامة نفسها
> طيب يا مايك لو ابني بتضايقك انا هنديك جدو وبس:99:
> هههههههههه



*ماشي يا ستووووووو :gy0000:
كله بحسابه​*


أنجيلا قال:


> بصي حبيبتي الاعتذار مش عيب خاصة لو كان لشخص بتعزيه واخطاتي في حقو
> يعني ده ميضرش الجمعية هههههههههههه
> شفت يا مايك  بسببك هتنقلب نانسي ضدي
> ربنا يسامحك يا مصيبة ld:
> ههههههههههه



*امال لو عرفت اللي حصل بقي
هتموتك يابت يا جيجي
تحبي اقلها انا واعمل فيكي خير
:99:​*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*نبتدى علشان دخله العيد*_
> 
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*اولآ ماما كاندى اللى وحشانى وهموت واقولها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ملاكى*_
> ...


 
شكرا ليك يا جون
 وانت كمان من الشخصيات الرائعة 
بالمنتدى واللي بعزهم اوىىىىىىى
كل سنة وانت طيب يا غالي​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابي بــ*
> 
> *واقولهم كل سنة وانتو طيبيين ودايما فرحانين*​
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي يا قمررررررر
ربنا يخليكي حبيتي
وكل سنة وانتي طيبة​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ماشي يا ستووووووو :gy0000:​*
> 
> *كله بحسابه*
> ​




طيب يا جدوld:
 هههههههههههههههه​


mikel coco قال:


> *امال لو عرفت اللي حصل بقي*
> *هتموتك يابت يا جيجي*
> *تحبي اقلها انا واعمل فيكي خير*
> 
> *:99:*​


 
حصل ايه?!:thnk0001:
شكلك كل لعايزو انك تفسد الود بينا
قلها يا بني
 نانسي مستحيل تقلب علي
 بسبب واحد من احفاد سي السيد leasantr
هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> وانا كمان اسجل اعجابى بناس كتير حلوة قوى بس من كترهم هكون ناسى كتير منهم
> واللى مش يشوف اسمه يقولى
> 1-كاندى شوب ربنا يرجعها مصر بالسلامة وسط اهلها و حبايبها و نشوفها منورة فى المنتدى و الانترنت تانى
> 2-هابى انجل حبيبة قلبي الطيبة ملكة السندويتشات
> ...




اممممممممممممممممممم  :t9: طيبه : اشك

لمضه :t7:: كتير بيقولوا كدا مع اني مش شايف دا خالص 
مالص نالص بالص يعني

دماغ غلاسه بقي : دا علي اساس انك انت غلبان يا ولداه
بس علي فكره انا مش عامله دماغ غلاسه
الغلس طبع فيا يا فندم:gy0000:

وميرسي يا فندم 
انك افتكرتني
وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*نبتدى علشان دخله العيد*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*اولآ ماما كاندى اللى وحشانى وهموت واقولها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ملاكى*_
> _*روزى الشهيرة بنصة تقدر تقول اقرب ليا من نفسى*_
> ...





ميرسي يا جون انت اللي شاعر بجد واحساسك عاالي جدا
ربنا يخليك للمنتدي وتفضل تمتعنا دايما باجمل وارق كتاباتك يا فندم

وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> حصل ايه?!:thnk0001:
> شكلك كل لعايزو انك تفسد الود بينا
> قلها يا بني
> نانسي مستحيل تقلب علي
> ...





*حصل كل خير يا زهايمر
متاكده انها مش هتقلب
دي بتقلب طبيعي من غير حاجه
ع العموم نجرب ورانا ايه يعني :gy0000:​*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حصل كل خير يا زهايمر*
> *متاكده انها مش هتقلب*
> *دي بتقلب طبيعي من غير حاجه*
> 
> *ع العموم نجرب ورانا ايه يعني :gy0000:*​[/SIZE][/FONT]


 
شفت 
مانت قلتها بنفسك حصل كل خير 
ويلا جرب بلا تهديدات فارغة هههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> بصي حبيبتي الاعتذار مش عيب خاصة لو كان لشخص بتعزيه واخطاتي في حقو
> يعني ده ميضرش الجمعية هههههههههههه
> شفت يا مايك  بسببك هتنقلب نانسي ضدي
> ربنا يسامحك يا مصيبة ld:
> ههههههههههه



*طبعا حبيبتى انا بهزر الاعتذار ضرورى للطرفين للطرف المخطئ والطرف الاخر 
الشخصية القوية الحقيقية هى اللى تعتذر لما تغلط ,ده شئ طبيعى الاعتذار بيداوى كل الجروح والمشاكل 

وانا مش ممكن اقلب عليكى ياقمر ابدا وخصوصا لما يكون الموضوع فيه واحد من احفاد سى السيد هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حصل كل خير يا زهايمر
> متاكده انها مش هتقلب
> دي بتقلب طبيعي من غير حاجه
> ع العموم نجرب ورانا ايه يعني :gy0000:​*



*ههههههههههههههههه انا بقلب من غير حاجة ؟
يامايكل انا مش قولتلك انت عندك وسواس قهرى اسمه نانسى ؟روح اتعالج 

ماتقولى انت كده ايه اللى حصل ,ده طبعا بعد اذن انجى يعنى 
وشوف كده انا هقلب على مين ؟هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## أنجيلا (24 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طبعا حبيبتى انا بهزر الاعتذار ضرورى للطرفين للطرف المخطئ والطرف الاخر *
> *الشخصية القوية الحقيقية هى اللى تعتذر لما تغلط ,ده شئ طبيعى الاعتذار بيداوى كل الجروح والمشاكل *
> 
> *وانا مش ممكن اقلب عليكى ياقمر ابدا وخصوصا لما يكون الموضوع فيه واحد من احفاد سى السيد هههههههههههههه*






Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه انا بقلب من غير حاجة ؟*
> *يامايكل انا مش قولتلك انت عندك وسواس قهرى اسمه نانسى ؟روح اتعالج *
> 
> *ماتقولى انت كده ايه اللى حصل ,ده طبعا بعد اذن انجى يعنى *
> *وشوف كده انا هقلب على مين ؟هههههههههههههه*


 
يلا اتفضل يا مايك ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Scofield (24 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*
> شكراااا ريموووو
> انت اللى بجد اكتر شخصيه جامده جدا
> بتعجبنى ردودك اوووووى
> مش عارف انت جايب خفه الدم دى منين ؟؟؟؟*_​



من عند العطار انتى بس قليله عاوزة بودرة العفريت و باذن الله هيظهرلك:fun_lol:


----------



## Scofield (24 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اممممممممممممممممممم  :t9: طيبه : اشك
> لا متشكيش
> لمضه :t7:: كتير بيقولوا كدا مع اني مش شايف دا خالص
> مالص نالص بالص يعني
> ...



وهل ينسى القمر
كل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يخراشى يخراشى انا هون
> ياكسوووفى هههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى ياروكايتى ياعسلة
> ...


*ايه يا بت شوفتي عفريت:bomb:*
*العفو يا قمر وانتي طيبة يا سكر:love45:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> ميرسى يا روكا
> انتى من الاعضاء اللى بحب مواضيعها اوووى
> و ردودك كمان
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


*ربنا يخليكي يا سكر*
*وانتي طيبة يا قمر:new8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ميرسي يا قمررررررر
> ربنا يخليكي حبيتي
> وكل سنة وانتي طيبة​


*ويخليكي يا قمر*
*وانتي طيبة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شفت
> مانت قلتها بنفسك حصل كل خير
> ويلا جرب بلا تهديدات فارغة هههههههههههه​




*بلاش يا انجي احسن لك
انا لما بعمل خير
بتوصي ع الاخر :smil15:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طبعا حبيبتى انا بهزر الاعتذار ضرورى للطرفين للطرف المخطئ والطرف الاخر
> الشخصية القوية الحقيقية هى اللى تعتذر لما تغلط ,ده شئ طبيعى الاعتذار بيداوى كل الجروح والمشاكل
> 
> وانا مش ممكن اقلب عليكى ياقمر ابدا وخصوصا لما يكون الموضوع فيه واحد من احفاد سى السيد هههههههههههههه
> *



*ربنا يهديكي ع طول
قادر يا كريم
​*


Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه انا بقلب من غير حاجة ؟
> يامايكل انا مش قولتلك انت عندك وسواس قهرى اسمه نانسى ؟روح اتعالج
> 
> ماتقولى انت كده ايه اللى حصل ,ده طبعا بعد اذن انجى يعنى
> ...




*هتقلبي ع انجي طبعا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> يلا اتفضل يا مايك ههههههههههههههههههه
> ​




*مليش مزاج دلوقتي ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هتقلبي ع انجي طبعا​*



*ههههههههه ده عشم سى السيد فى الجنة 
قال اقلب على انجى قال 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههه ده عشم سى السيد فى الجنة
> قال اقلب على انجى قال
> *




*بكره نشوف ونفرح فيكم :new6:​*


----------



## أنجيلا (25 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> مليش مزاج دلوقتي ​*


* ربنا يهديك يا مايك:99:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شكرا ليك يا جون
> 
> وانت كمان من الشخصيات الرائعة
> بالمنتدى واللي بعزهم اوىىىىىىى
> ...


_* وانتى  بخير يا انجيلا *_
_*ويارب دايما مبسوطة وبخير *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ميرسي يا جون انت اللي شاعر بجد واحساسك عاالي جدا
> ربنا يخليك للمنتدي وتفضل تمتعنا دايما باجمل وارق كتاباتك يا فندم
> 
> وكل سنه وانت طيب


_* وهو انا اجى ايه جانب جمال كلاميك*_
_*ربنا يخليكى يا نفين وتفضلى ع طول مبسوطة وفرحانه*_​


----------



## أنجيلا (25 أبريل 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي ب:*

*انريكي*
*tasoni queena*
*كليمو*
*jesuslovejohn*
*الملكة العراقية*
*kokoman*
*bob*
*sparrow*
*lo siento_mucho*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي ب:*
> 
> *انريكي*
> *tasoni queena*
> ...



يا وقعتك البلاك :smil8:
ازاي انا مش فيهم  :t9:
ههههههههههههههه

بجد اختيارت زي الفل 
كلهم ناس زي العسل 
وانتي معاهم 30:​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي ب:*​
> *انريكي*
> *tasoni queena*
> *كليمو*
> ...


_*ربنا يخليكى يا انجيلا *_
_*وبجد انتى حد جميل اوووووووى *_
​


----------



## أنجيلا (25 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ربنا يخليكى يا انجيلا *_
> _*وبجد انتى حد جميل اوووووووى *_​


* ويخليك يا جون *
*ده من زوقك بس*
*كل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## أنجيلا (25 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا وقعتك البلاك :smil8:
> ازاي انا مش فيهم :t9:
> ههههههههههههههه​
> بجد اختيارت زي الفل
> ...




*ازاي الكلام ده يا عياد*
*انا هسجل اعجابي بيك في صفحة خاصة بيك لوحدك*
* ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## أنجيلا (25 أبريل 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي ب:*
*الاسد المرقصي طيب اوي وفنان موهوب *



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي ب:*
> *الاسد المرقصي طيب اوي وفنان موهوب *
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه كده 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر 
بامانه بهزر معاكي 
انتي اللي طيبوبه جدا ومميزه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

> اسجل اعجابي ب:
> 
> انريكي
> *tasoni queena*
> ...



شكرا يا قمر انك افتكرتينى

يارب تخلص دراسة يارب هههههههههه

احلى دعوة يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي ب جوجو اخويا الغالي حنون جداااااااااااااا جدااااااا ومحب للجميع*
*وبيني وبينه 5 بسسسسسسسسسس ههههههههههه*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا قمر انك افتكرتينى
> 
> يارب تخلص دراسة يارب هههههههههه
> 
> احلى دعوة يا قمر


* مستحيل انساكي يا حبيبتي *
*كل سنة وانتي طيبة*
*ههههههههههههه فعلا احلى دعوة شكرا ليكي *​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 أبريل 2011)

*اسجل اعجابي ب :*

* roka_ jesus*
*كوك *
*ارووجة*​


----------



## bob (26 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي ب:*
> 
> *انريكي*
> *tasoni queena*
> ...


*ميرسي ليكي انجيلا انت اللي بجد طفلة ممتازة هههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (26 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابي بــ
> واقولهم كل سنة وانتو طيبيين ودايما فرحانين
> 
> *
> ...


*ميرسي روكا كتير انتي اللي زي العسل بجد*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي ب :*
> 
> * roka_ jesus*​


*ميرسي يا نوووووجا يا قمر انتي:08:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي انجيلا انت اللي بجد طفلة ممتازة هههههههههههه*


* للمرة المليون انا مش طفللللة*
*بحذرك يا بوب :bomb:*
*مش ظل كثير واقلب عليك :gun:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا نوووووجا يا قمر انتي:08:*​


 
*انتي لقمر وشمس كمان يا حبيبتي هههههههههه *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ميرسي روكا كتير انتي اللي زي العسل بجد*


*الله يعسلك يا بوب:gy0000:*​


----------



## Bent Christ (26 أبريل 2011)

_بسجل اعجابى :
سكوفيلد _ريموووو_
كوك
مايكل كوكو
روووووووكا
دوونا
كليمو
مارو
تاسونى
روزى
سوسو​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابي بــ
> واقولهم كل سنة وانتو طيبيين ودايما فرحانين
> 
> *
> ...



*اخس عليكى اعجاب بس وانا اللى كنت فاكراكى بتحبينى :08: 
هههههههه
ميرررسى روكايتى القمررر انتى كمان غاليه عندى اووووى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _أضم صوتى ليكم _
> _وكده يبقى 3 أصوات _
> _واوسى هيبطل حزن :smile01_​



*وانا وانا وانا معاكوااااااااا ld:
كده بقى مش بمزاجه يحزن تانى بقينا 4 :close_tem*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _بسجل اعجابى :
> سكوفيلد _ريموووو_
> كوك
> مايكل كوكو
> ...



*ميرررسى يا سكررره 
كلك ذوق يا قمررر
انا كمان بحبك خالص :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _بسجل اعجابى :
> مايكل كوكو
> ​_




*ميرسي ليكي يا مارين
انتي اللي عضوه جميله ونشيطه
ويارب دايما منوره المنتدي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> بسجل اعجابى :
> سكوفيلد _ريموووو_
> كوك
> مايكل كوكو
> ...



شكرا مارين انك افتكرتينى

انتى شخصية محترمة وجميلة جدا


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> بسجل اعجابى :
> سكوفيلد _ريموووو_
> كوك
> مايكل كوكو
> ...



شكرا مارين انك افتكرتينى

انتى شخصية محترمة وجميلة جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _بسجل اعجابى :
> 
> روووووووكا
> 
> ​_


*ميرسي يا مارين يا قمر*
*وانتي كمان شخصية جميلة جدا*
*وعسوووووووووووووولة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخس عليكى اعجاب بس وانا اللى كنت فاكراكى بتحبينى :08:
> هههههههه
> ميرررسى روكايتى القمررر انتى كمان غاليه عندى اووووى :Love_Letter_Open:*


*اخس وانا اللي كنت فاكرة برضه:gy0000:*
*ههههههههه*
*العفو يا دونا ده اقل حاجة يعني بس مش تاخدي علي كده:gy0000:*​


----------



## انريكي (28 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وكمان اسجل اعجابي
> 
> بأرق اشخاص معانا في المنتدي
> 
> ...


مرسي كتير يا روزي الغالية

بجد انتي الي اجمل بنت 

ربنا يفرح قلبك دامن يا غالية


----------



## انريكي (28 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ويستمر ويستمر ههههه*
> *ميرسي انريكي ربنا يخليك*
> *وانا كمان بسجل اعجابي بيك*​


شكرا يا غالية

ربنا يحميكي انتي والاسرة


----------



## انريكي (28 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احب اسجل اعجابي بــ
> واقولهم كل سنة وانتو طيبيين ودايما فرحانين
> 
> *
> ...


وانتي طيبة يا غالبة

مرسي كتير يا روكا


----------



## انريكي (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شكرا ليك يا انريكي
> ربنا يخليك يا غالي
> كل سنة وانت طيب​


وانتي طيبة يا انجي الغالية


----------



## انريكي (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اسجل اعجابي ب:*
> 
> *انريكي*
> *tasoni queena*
> ...


شكرا يا انجيلا

بجد انتي شخصية اتشرف في معرفتك

ربنا ايفرح قلبك دامن


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _بسجل اعجابى :
> سكوفيلد _ريموووو_
> كوك
> مايكل كوكو
> ...




ميرسي يا حبيبتي

انا كمان بسجل اعجابي بيكي


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> مرسي كتير يا روزي الغالية
> 
> بجد انتي الي اجمل بنت
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دامن يا غالية




ربنا يخليك يا انريكي

انت تستاهل اكتر من كده

ربنا يفرحك دايما​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

اسجل اعجابي ب
*كيرلس الاوروشليمي* شخصية مثقفة وذو ردود قوية 
الرب يبارك خدمته
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> شكرا يا غالية
> 
> ربنا يحميكي انتي والاسرة


*العفو يا انريكي*
*ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> وانتي طيبة يا غالبة
> 
> مرسي كتير يا روكا


*ربنا يخليك انريكي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> شكرا يا انجيلا
> 
> بجد انتي شخصية اتشرف في معرفتك
> 
> ربنا ايفرح قلبك دامن


* الشرف ليا يا انريكي*
*ربنا يخليك *​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> اسجل اعجابي ب
> *كيرلس الاوروشليمي* شخصية مثقفة وذو ردود قوية
> الرب يبارك خدمته
> ​



*شكرا أنجيلا ربنا يباركك أختي الغالية  *


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

كل اصحابي اللي وقفوا جانبي وقت تعبي

بجد بشكركم جدا علي محبتكم وسؤالكم المستمر ربنا يخليكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...



يعني افتكرتي اصحابك
ونسيتي عمو عياد يا دزمه


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يعني افتكرتي اصحابك
> ونسيتي عمو عياد يا دزمه




هههههههههه لالالالالالا طبعا ماهو انت من اصحابي ومن غير عمو

عمو في عينك :beee:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالا طبعا ماهو انت من اصحابي ومن غير عمو
> 
> عمو في عينك :beee:



انتي خليتي فيها اصحاب ولا عمو
علي فكره زعلان منك بجدد


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> انتي خليتي فيها اصحاب ولا عمو
> علي فكره زعلان منك بجدد




يحرقك ليه كده

خلاص هبقي اعرف منك اكيد

بس مش تزعل مني والنبي لحد ماعرف ايه السبب ههههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2011)

*عاوزه اسجل اعجابى بانسان انا بعزه جداااا وبتعلم منه كتير
انسان حبوب لاقصى درجه وصديق وفى لاقصى حد
عنده سلام وهدوء فى تعاملاته مع كل الناس 
انسان نقى وده اكتر وصف يناسبه
هو اخويا الغالى على قلبى جداااا تونى مشرفنا الجميل ​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

اسجل اعجابي 

ب

اعز صديق ليا وهو غايب بقاله فترة

عايزه اقوله وحشتنا اوي اوي

هو المشرف الجميل 

جوجووووووووووووو 

مفتقدينك يا جوجو ارجع بقي نور المنتدي من جديد
​


----------



## SALVATION (26 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عاوزه اسجل اعجابى بانسان انا بعزه جداااا وبتعلم منه كتير​*
> *انسان حبوب لاقصى درجه وصديق وفى لاقصى حد*
> *عنده سلام وهدوء فى تعاملاته مع كل الناس *
> *انسان نقى وده اكتر وصف يناسبه*
> ...


 
وهو الشخص ده معانا فى المنتدى يعنى ؟
ههههههههههههه
تتعلمى من مين يا دونا يا شيخة قولى حاجة تتعقل ههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى يا دونا بجد كلمات تسعدنى جدا 
وربنا يعلم مكنتك فى قلبى ازى حقيقى اعتز ان يكون ليا اخت زيك
مش عارف بقى اقول ايه تانى بس اكيد انتى عارفه
يسوع يحافظ عليكى انتى وكل اسرتك​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مايو 2011)

*طيب بما ان مفيش حد بيعبرنى ومفيش حد معجب بيا اسجل انا اعجابى 

1- انجيلا : صديقتى وحبيبتى وبنت عاقلة وقوية ومثقفة ومرحة 
2- كريتك : عقل مميز ومتفتح وطريقة تعبيره عن ارائه ممتازة 
3- MeToo : مش عارفه اقول عنك ايه عقل دهب مش موجود زيه 
اسلوبك فى تعبيرك عن رأيك قوى وجرئ وفى نفس الوقت سهل وبسيط وسلس وتحس انه مسترسل دون تكلف مع خفة دم جميلة 

4- Gospel of Truth : تلقائية وعفوية وشخصية قوية ودمها خفيف وبتعبر عن نفسها بأسلوبها الخاص وعقلها متفتح 

5- روزيتا : رقيقة وحنونة ورومانسية وبتحتوى الجميع 

6- باسيليوس : طيب واخ ومثقف وعقله متفتح وساعدنى كتير انا بشكره 

7- روزى : البنت الشقية العفريته اللى كلها حيوية حبوبة ومحبوبة من الكل 

8- مايكل كوكو : طيب واخ ومخلص وعقله حلو 

9- دونا نبيل : دونتى طيبة وبحبها وبحس انها اختى ,حبوبة وقريبة من الجميع ومخلصة 

10 - عياد (الاسد المرقصى مادرى ملاك فاقد الامل اى واحد فيهم )هههه دمه خفيف وكاتب جيد واسلوبه حلو واخ عزيز ومشاغب وشقى  ههه 

11- ساجد لربى يسوع : طيب وبحسه اخويا الصغير وسعيدة بيه جدا وبقراره وبحياته الجديدة ودمه خفيف كمان وارائه حلوة 


كفاية دول انهارده وبعد كده ارجع بشوية تانى 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب بما ان مفيش حد بيعبرنى ومفيش حد معجب بيا اسجل انا اعجابى
> 
> 1- انجيلا : صديقتى وحبيبتى وبنت عاقلة وقوية ومثقفة ومرحة
> 2- كريتك : عقل مميز ومتفتح وطريقة تعبيره عن ارائه ممتازة
> ...


*كلهم روووووعه أنتى كماااااااااااااان بجد ردودكمقنعه جدا وبتخلص كتير من المواضيع قبل حتى ما تبدأ وكمان اترقيتى وسبتينا فى الأخضر ههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *كلهم روووووعه أنتى كماااااااااااااان بجد ردودكمقنعه جدا وبتخلص كتير من المواضيع قبل حتى ما تبدأ وكمان اترقيتى وسبتينا فى الأخضر ههههههههه
> *



*سامح كويس انك جيت علشان انا مش نسيتك انت كنت فى ال group  القادم بس بما انك جيت فخد الكلمتين دول بقى 

انت ياسامح :طيب ولطيف وهادى جدا وعاقل جدا وردوك جميلة ومنظمة وشخص لطيف وحبوب مع الكل 
ميرسى على كلامك اللى مش استحقه 
*


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2011)

انا بسجل اعجابي اللنهارده 
مايكل اللي  بجد دايما سباق بالخير ودايما يسال برغم تقصيري معاه
وبسجل اعجابي توني اللي بجد بحس قد ايه انه رجل حكيم في كلامه وعلاقته بصحابه وربنا
وبسجل اعجابي بمانا البنوته العسوله الغاليه علي قلبي
وبسجل اعجابي جون اللي مكتئب الفتره دي واقوله مش متعودين عليك كده يا جون 
بسجل اعجابي بمونيكا اللي فعلا بينطبق عليها خادمه بمعني الكلمه بمحبتها وعطائها
كمان في شخص مقدرش انساه هابي انجل اللي بجد ام لكل واحد فينا واللي بجد حنونه وبتحس بكل واحد فينا والللي بجد سعيده انه عرفتك يا هابي انتي وملاكنا الصغننن ربنا يخليكي لينا
وليا عوده


----------



## Rosetta (26 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> 
> 5- روزيتا : رقيقة وحنونة ورومانسية وبتحتوى الجميع
> *



*يا دي السمعة إللي مطلعينها علي في المنتدى هههههههههههه 
تسلميلي يا عسل إنتي 
صدقيني كلك ذووووووووووق  
وبجد إنتي من الشخصيات المحبوبة جدا في المنتدى و دخلتي قلوب الجميع بسرعة 
ربنا يخليكي لينا يا عسل و يسعدك و يفرح قلبك :Throbbing_Heart:
عايزين نانسي الضاحكة المبتسمة ترجع بسرررررعة ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> * عايزين نانسي الضاحكة المبتسمة ترجع بسرررررعة ​*



*ميرسى ياقمر بجد 
بس مش عارفه ارجع 
*


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2011)

*فيكن كلكن​*


----------



## تيمو (26 مايو 2011)

اتكررت المداخلة  عملاً بالمثل القائل: التكرار يعلّم الشطّار


----------



## تيمو (26 مايو 2011)

> 3- MeToo : مش عارفه اقول عنك ايه عقل دهب مش موجود زيه
> اسلوبك فى تعبيرك عن رأيك قوى وجرئ وفى نفس الوقت سهل وبسيط وسلس وتحس انه مسترسل دون تكلف مع خفة دم جميلة



يا دي الهنا اللي أنا فيه 

يعني أحرجتني ومن كتر ما أحرجتيني أنا حبطّل أكتب وخلاص حشيل حديد وهيييييييييييييييه (مع تحيات شعبولا  ههههههههههههه)

متشكرين يا نانسي تو ، الشرف اللي إنو تشوفي قلمي هيك ، أنا يا ستي نقطة في بحر كتاباتكم ، نجم واحد في مجرّاتكم ، صخر ناري منصهر في براكين ثوراتكم هههههههههههههه

لا بجد
يعني بما إنو دخلت بإجري اليمين ، برضو أحب أحكي إني معجب فيكي جداً ، وبحب خفة دمك أوي ، بس مش عاجبني حالك اليومين ، وبحب أقولك انك تشرفي كل المسيحيات 

بتعرفي ، أقول لك على سر بس ما تحكي لحدى هههههههههه من أول مداخلة قرأتها إلك ، وقلت لحالي: هاي البنت باين عليها دماااااااغ يوزن شي عشرة طن 

وكما يقول المزمور: لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي إذا سقطتُ أقوم ،،، آن الأوان يا نانسي إنو تقومي وتنتفضي وتثوري ، روح الثورة تتماشى مع أكلة المنسف


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *1- انجيلا : صديقتى وحبيبتى وبنت عاقلة وقوية ومثقفة ومرحة *


* ميرسي يا صديقتي وحبيبتي واختي الصغيرة هههههههههه*
*انتي كمان شخصية مثقفة وقوية و ردودك رائعة*
*بس حالك سيء اليومين دول ومش بقيتي قوية اوي زي الاول*
*يلا يا نانوس ارجعي زي الاول :t17: *
*هههههههه*
*ربنا معاكي يا حبي ويحل كل مشاكيلك:new5: *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *8- مايكل كوكو : طيب واخ ومخلص وعقله حلو *


 

*متأكده انك تقصدي مايكل كوكو*
*فين عقله الحلو ده*
*ده حتي عقله شرقي :11azy:*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 مايو 2011)

*بسجل إعجابي بمايكل كوكو
لأنه بجد إنسان طيب وصديق راااااائع جدااا 
ربنا يحفظك و يحميك يا مايكل ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> مايكل اللي بجد دايما سباق بالخير ودايما يسال برغم تقصيري معاه


 

*ده كله عشان سالت عليكي امبارح*
*منا كنت مقصر فتره معاكي برضه*
*بس انتي عرفه غصب عني زيك*
*ميرسي لكلامك يا ميروو*
*ربنا معاكي ويحميكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بسجل إعجابي بمايكل كوكو​*
> *لأنه بجد إنسان طيب وصديق راااااائع جدااا *
> 
> *ربنا يحفظك و يحميك يا مايكل *​


 

*ربنا يخليكي يا روزيتا*
*انتي اللي انسانه جميله ورقيقه جدا*
*ربنا معاكي ويشيل عنك حزنك*
*عشان ترجع  روزيتا بضحكتها الحلوه*
*ربنا يحميكي ياقمر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

*أسجل أعجابي بــــ*


*هابي أنجل امي الغاليه جدا عندي*
*كوبتك مرمر اختي الشقيه*

*كريتيك بيعجبني فيه مخه *
*تادو بيعجبني فيه كلماته رغم حزنها*

*نانسي بيعجبني فيها ارائها في المواضيع المهمه*
*أنجيلا بيعجبني فيها لماضتها بس حساسه شويه*

*تووني انسان جميل وعاقل*
*استاذي النهيسي استاذي الغالي عندي*

*روزيتا صاحبه القلب الطيب ربنا يفرح قلبها*
*ميروو البت الهاديه والعاقله اللي قليل زيها دلوقتي*

*كيرلس بيعجبني اني تلقائي وصريح*
*فادي انسان جميل وحظي حلو اني اتعرفت عليه قريب*

*سندريلا اختي الصغيره الطيبه*
*نيفين رمزي اختي الكبيره الحزينه*

*بووني بنت جدعه وروحها حلوه*
*ماريان ابوكف بنت بميه راجل*

*هكتفي بكده دلوقتي*
*وليا عوده *​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *أنجيلا بيعجبني فيها لماضتها بس حساسه شويه*​


*ايه معنى "لماضتها"*
*معلش مش بفهم كثير المصري:2: *
*وحساسة شوي ههههه ده تسجيل اعجاب ولا العكس يا مايك ههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (26 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *روزيتا صاحبه القلب الطيب ربنا يفرح قلبها*
> 
> ​



*مررررسي يا ميكي 
صدقني إنت إللي قلبك طيب 

ربنا يحميك و يحفظك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ايه معنى "لماضتها"*
> *معلش مش بفهم كثير المصري:2: *
> *وحساسة شوي ههههه ده تسجيل اعجاب ولا العكس يا مايك ههههههههه*


 

*كده واحده بواحده وانتي فهماني*
*لماضتها يعني شقاوتها ورخمتها*
*ده تسجيل اعجاب والعكس كمان*
*عندك اعتراض ولا حاجه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مررررسي يا ميكي *
> *صدقني إنت إللي قلبك طيب *​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يحميك و يحفظك *​


 

*ربنا يخليكي ياقمر*​ 
*ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كده واحده بواحده وانتي فهماني*
> *لماضتها يعني شقاوتها ورخمتها*
> *ده تسجيل اعجاب والعكس كمان*
> 
> *عندك اعتراض ولا حاجه*​


* ورخامة كمان:act31:*
*:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يحرقك ليه كده
> 
> خلاص هبقي اعرف منك اكيد
> 
> بس مش تزعل مني والنبي لحد ماعرف ايه السبب ههههههههههه:ranting:


*ال يعني البت دورت وشافت ايه اللي مزعلني 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> 
> 10 - عياد (الاسد المرقصى مادرى ملاك فاقد الامل اى واحد فيهم )هههه دمه خفيف وكاتب جيد واسلوبه حلو واخ عزيز ومشاغب وشقى  ههه
> *


*نسيتي تكتبي حفيد سي السيد :2:
ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر 
صدقيني انتي طيبه جدا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا ست السيد
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> وهو الشخص ده معانا فى المنتدى يعنى ؟
> ههههههههههههه
> تتعلمى من مين يا دونا يا شيخة قولى حاجة تتعقل ههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى يا دونا بجد كلمات تسعدنى جدا
> ...



*تستاهل واكتر من اللى قلته كمان يا غالى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايمااا يا توووووون :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> * 9- دونا نبيل : دونتى طيبة وبحبها وبحس انها اختى ,حبوبة وقريبة من الجميع ومخلصة
> 
> *



*ميررررسى يا ننوسه يا قمررر انتى كمان بنووته مميزه فى كل شىء صدقينى
بصليلك دايما ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحققللك امنياتك بس علشان اشوفك فرحانه زى الاول :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *فيكن كلكن​*



*انتى كمان يا رنووون احنا بنحبك وعاوزينك دايما معانا :flowers:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ورخامة كمان:act31:*​
> 
> 
> *:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:*​


 

*دي اقل حاجه يا انجي*
*انتي تستاهلي اكتر من كده *
*:a63::a63::a63:*​​​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *دي اقل حاجه يا انجي*
> *انتي تستاهلي اكتر من كده *
> 
> *:a63::a63::a63:*​


 
*كلك ذوق:bomb:*​


----------



## marcelino (26 مايو 2011)

*أسجل اعجابى بـ حبيبى يسوع ..
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *كلك ذوق:bomb:*​


 

*اي خدمه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *نسيتي تكتبي حفيد سي السيد :2:
> ههههههههههههههه
> *​



*لا ما انا  خلاص اعتزلت الحوار بناءا على طلب الجماهير 
ميرسى ياعياد على كلامك الحلو 

*


----------



## أنجيلا (27 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اي خدمه*​


:t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> :t32::t32::t32::t32:​


 

*حد مزعلك يا انجي*
*leasantrleasantr*​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حد مزعلك يا انجي*
> 
> *leasantrleasantr*​


* روح العب في حتة ثاية مش رايقه لك يا مايك:bomb:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *روح العب في حتة ثاية مش رايقه لك يا مايك:bomb:*​


 

*عجباني الحته دي*
*ومش رايقه ليه*
*حد ضربك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجباني الحته دي*
> *ومش رايقه ليه*
> 
> *حد ضربك* ​


* لا حول ولا قوة الا بالمسيح!*
*شكلك مش وراك شغل غيري:shutup22:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لا حول ولا قوة الا بالمسيح!*
> 
> 
> *شكلك مش وراك شغل غيري:shutup22:*​


 

*أسف يا أنجيلا*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2011)

*
** 7- روزى : البنت الشقية العفريته اللى كلها حيوية حبوبة ومحبوبة من الكل *

*ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبة قلبي*

*ايه بس الكلام الجامده ده هههههههههه*

*ميرسي بجد يا نانسي انتي من الشخصيات الجميلة والصريحة اوي*

*ربنا يفرحك دايما*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*بما ان محدش سجل اعجابه بحد من زمان 
قولت اسجل كلمتين بصوتي 
اقصد كيبوردي 

اولا قسم الامومه 
ماما كاند 
وماما مونيكا 
وماما هابي 
ربنا يخليكم لينا يا رب 

ثانيا قسم الادباء 
المفدي بالدم 
جوسبل 
توين 
مينا البطل 

ثالثا قسم الحموات الفاتنات 
بسم الصليب 
جوفاني شنوده " وحشتينا "
رانيا 79

قسم الفنانين 
بسم الصليب بردوا 
اروجه 
فراشه مسيحيه " وحشتينا "
فبرونيا " النجم الصاعد "
سويت كوكي  " بخيله بتصميماتها "

قسم الاصدقاء اللي بجد 
بونبونايه 
روشيتا 
جيلان 
سويت كوكي 
كوبتك مرمر 
روكاااااااااا

واخيا قسم الافتقاد 
روزي 
امه 
طحبوش


اكيد ده ذره في بحر الاعجابات 
لو افتكرت تاني هرجع اكتبه 


*​


----------



## rania79 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

حلوة حموات فاتنات دى يا عياد بيك
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك ياغالى


----------



## rania79 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

جيلان بحب اهرج معها وبنوتة دمها خفيف جدااااااااااا

انجيلا ع رغم من صغر سنها بس بحسها عاقلة اوى ودماغها كبيرة ومرحة وحبوبة
تاسونى كوينا عسولة جدا ونشيطة ومرحة وبحسها محبوبة من الكل
نانسى تو عسولة جدا ومرحة وتلقائية

كرسيتنا كركر ذوق جداااااااااا وعسولة ومرحة وعقبال مشوفها ف الاخضريكا بقة 
النهيسى استاذنا العاقل المحترم المحبوب من الجميع هنا + شعلة المنتدى
ماما كاندى عسولتى بحبها اوى وبقولها انها بتكبر روحها بماما تى 

مينا البطل صديقى الصدوق وبحبو كتير زى اخويا الصغير
الاسد المرقصى راجل وجدع وخدوم ونشيط
ابو تربو محترم اوى وحبوب وبحسة نموذج للخادم الامين 
رومان بحب اكلمو جدا وبحسة طيب 
صوت صارخ بحسة الاب الروحى للمنتدى

دول اللى فاكرهم ناو هعصر مخى يمكن ينزل شوية اعضاء تانين اجى اقولكم عليهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*افتكرت افتكرت 

تاسوني كوينا 
بنت العدرا 
انجيلا
زاما 
ستار ايجيبت 
مكرم زكي شنوده 
بوب كمبيوتر 
وبوب ساده 
كريتك 
مولكا مولكان اللي نفسي اعرف معني اسمه 
استاذ صوت صارخ 
شذا البنفسج باسمها الجديد 
نغم 

هفكر وجاي تاني 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ياااااااه الموضوع ده له ذكريات جميلة :flowers:

عمالة اقلب فى صفحاته 

عايزة اقول بس خايفة انسى حد :shutup22:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *بما ان محدش سجل اعجابه بحد من زمان
> قولت اسجل كلمتين بصوتي
> اقصد كيبوردي
> 
> ...




اية ياعم 
مفيش رجالة عاجباك ولا اية :new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اية ياعم
> مفيش رجالة عاجباك ولا اية :new6:



 *ليه يا عم الحج **
 امال دول ايه 

 المفدي بالدم 
 توين 
 مينا البطل 
 طحبوش
وصوت صارخ 

وبعدين كل المدمات والبنويت 
اللي ذكرتهم بميت راجل 

وبيني وبينك في منهم راجل فعلا 
ولا ايه يا تاسوني 
ما تقولي حاجه  :smil15:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *افتكرت افتكرت
> 
> تاسوني كوينا
> بنت العدرا
> ...



*ميرسي يا عياد 
ربنا يخليك *


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسي يا عياد دا من ذوقك يا فندم


----------



## bob (7 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *افتكرت افتكرت
> 
> تاسوني كوينا
> بنت العدرا
> ...


*هههههههه المفروض اني بوب سادة :love34:
ربنا يخليك يا كبير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ميرسي يا عياد
> ربنا يخليك *



* شانكس انجيلا 
ربنا يفرحك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ميرسي يا عياد دا من ذوقك يا فندم


*شانكس يا كبيره 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *افتكرت افتكرت
> 
> تاسوني كوينا
> بنت العدرا
> ...


*شكرااااا خالص يا عياد 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههه المفروض اني بوب سادة :love34:
> ربنا يخليك يا كبير*



*ايون انت يا حج 
بس الحق عليك بردوا يا حج 
روح لروك خليه يعملك اسمك بالمخسرات 
او يفجشلك عليه بضتين 
بدل مهو ساده كده  
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 ديسمبر 2011)

> تاسونى كوينا عسولة جدا ونشيطة ومرحة وبحسها محبوبة من الكل



شكرا يا قمر

انتى الى محبوبة ونشيطة فى وقت قصير جدا قلبتى المنتدى يا حبى


----------



## tasoni queena (7 ديسمبر 2011)

> *افتكرت افتكرت
> 
> تاسوني كوينا
> بنت العدرا
> ...



*
*


> *وبعدين كل المدمات والبنويت
> اللي ذكرتهم بميت راجل
> 
> وبيني وبينك في منهم راجل فعلا
> ...



رااااااااجل واحد بس لالالالالا طبعا مش مستوايا

ده انا الف راجل فى بعض هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *شكرااااا خالص يا عياد
> *​



*العفو يا باشا 
بجد التميز قليل عليكي 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

> انجيلا ع رغم من صغر سنها بس بحسها عاقلة اوى ودماغها كبيرة ومرحة وحبوبة


*سوووووووووري يا قمر مشفتش مشاركتك الا ناو:fun_oops:

ميرسي يا حبي ربنا يخليكي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> *
> 
> رااااااااجل واحد بس لالالالالا طبعا مش مستوايا
> ...



*1002 يا باشا 
حد يقدر يفتح بقه :shutup22:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي يا عياد


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

ميتوووووووووو

بجد شخص مريح جدا في التعامل ومحترم اوي وكمان دمه خفيف

انا بقر عليك بقي يا ميتو ههههههههههه

ربنا يفرحك دايما
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

استاذ حبيب يسوع

وحقيقي منور المنتدي بتواجده الجميل

ربنا يفرحه دايما​


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...









تسلمي يا روزي ... بجد خجّلتيني ... وصدقيني انتي مريحة ورائعة والفراغ يالي تركتيه بغيابك ما حدى قدر يعوضوا


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> تسلمي يا روزي ... بجد خجّلتيني ... وصدقيني انتي مريحة ورائعة والفراغ يالي تركتيه بغيابك ما حدى قدر يعوضوا



ميرسي كتير ليك يا ميتوووو 

ده من زوقك وربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

حبيبة قلبي

ماما كاندي

وعايزه اقولها بجد بحبك اوي يا اطيب شخصية ويارتني كنت اتعرفت علي حضرتك من زمان

وربنا يخليكي ليا
​


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي
> 
> ب
> 
> ...



حبيبى الغاليه على فلبى بجد

انا كمان بحبك اوى اوى 

انا سعيده جداااااا برجوعك

متتصوريش فرحت قد ايه 

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك يا حبيبتى 

ويفرح قلبك يارب ويسعدك
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> حبيبى الغاليه على فلبى بجد
> 
> انا كمان بحبك اوى اوى
> 
> ...




اموووووووووواه

ويخليكي ليا يا ارق كاندي في الدنيا

انا كمان مبسوطه لاني وسط ناس جميلة حضرتك اولهم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 فبراير 2012)

الشخصيات الممتازة كثيرة جدا فى هذا المنتدى اخص الاستاذ صوت صارخ والسيدة مونيكا 57 وابنتى العزيزة روزى 86 والسيدة هالة الحب والاستاذ/ البهنسى والانسة جوسبل والسيدة جونى 2 وعبير الورد والملكة العراقية والسيدة العظيمة ايرينى وكل الاعضاء


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الشخصيات الممتازة كثيرة جدا فى هذا المنتدى اخص الاستاذ صوت صارخ والسيدة مونيكا 57 وابنتى العزيزة روزى 86 والسيدة هالة الحب والاستاذ/ البهنسى والانسة جوسبل والسيدة جونى 2 وعبير الورد والملكة العراقية والسيدة العظيمة ايرينى وكل الاعضاء




شكرا ليك يا استاذي علي ذكر اسمي وسط ناس كتيره جميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 فبراير 2012)

لو قلت على حد معين أكيد هكون نسيت ناس كتير أنا بكن ليهم إعجابى فالأفضل إنى أتفرج بس


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> لو قلت على حد معين أكيد هكون نسيت ناس كتير أنا بكن ليهم إعجابى فالأفضل إنى أتفرج بس




اهلا بيك في الموضوع

نورته بوجودك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيك في الموضوع
> 
> نورته بوجودك


أشكرك أختى على أجمل رد و تقييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اسجل اعجابي بأطيب عضو اتعاملت معاه في المنتدي

وهو

سمير

بجد شخص طيب وبيحب من القلب مش مجرد كلام وخلاص

انا مبسوطه اني اتعرفت علي شخص صاحب اجمل واطيب قلب 

بجد ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بأطيب عضو اتعاملت معاه في المنتدي
> 
> وهو
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك بجد انا مستحقش الكلام
دا حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك
حقيقى مهما قولت مش هوافقكى حقك


----------



## روزي86 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ربنا يخليك بجد انا مستحقش الكلام
> دا حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك
> حقيقى مهما قولت مش هوافقكى حقك




ميرسي لزوقك يا سمير 

وبجد انت تستاهل اكتر من كده

وماعرفتش اديلك تقييم

يلا يبقالك بقي هههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي لزوقك يا سمير
> 
> وبجد انت تستاهل اكتر من كده
> 
> ...


اشكرك بجدا
وخدى منى تقييم
هدية ادهولك علشان تدهونى
ههههههههه
بجد ربنا يخليكى مستحقش الكلام الحلو
دا


----------



## سهم الغدر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبدة عبود 
شحص مثقف وواعى لكل كلمة بيقولها


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اسجل اعجابي بكل عضو نشيط وبيتعب في المنتدي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*عشان اكون صادقه اوى قليلن الا اتعلقت بيهم بعد معرفه وعشره لكن*

*فى حد شدنى بدون ما اعرفها  لدرجه انى كنت بمشى وراها فى المنتدى *

*وكنت مكثوفه اكلمها لحد ما اتجرأت وكلمتها  ههههههه 30:*

*بالنسبالى هى حد اكتر من مميز هتفضل بالنسبالى رقم 1 *

*هى   Secret_Flower *

*هههههه كفايه كدة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *عشان اكون صادقه اوى قليلن الا اتعلقت بيهم بعد معرفه وعشره لكن*
> 
> *فى حد شدنى بدون ما اعرفها  لدرجه انى كنت بمشى وراها فى المنتدى *
> 
> ...


هههههـ كفآية فعلاً لإنى مش هستحمل أكتر من كدهـ :t25:
*
مش عآرفة أقولكـ أيه بجد يآ كيرتى*
غير إنكـ فرحتى قلبى حقيقى بكلآمكـ وشعوركـ دآ
ومن أحلى آلحآجآت آللى حصلتلى فى آلمنتدى إنكـ كلمتينى 
علشآن أتعرف على صديقة رقيقة ومميزة زيكـ


*ربنآ يفرح قلبكـ حبيبتى*
:flowers:



 *.،*​ 

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اسجل اعجابى
بى سيكرت فلور
رغمانى مليش كلاممعهاكتير
الى انى اقول سيكرت دى اسم على مسمى
فيها ارق واجمل من السكر
بجدااااااااااا


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اسجل اعجابى
> بى سيكرت فلور
> رغمانى مليش كلاممعهاكتير
> الى انى اقول سيكرت دى اسم على مسمى
> ...


ربنآ يخليكـ يآ سمير
*دآ بس من ذوقكـ صدقنى 
*
ومش محتآجة أقول إنكـ من أطيب شخصيآت آلمنتدى
وأخ جميل فعلاً

*ربنآ يفرح قلبكـ*
:flowers:



 *.،*​​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ربنآ يخليكـ يآ سمير
> *دآ بس من ذوقكـ صدقنى
> *
> ومش محتآجة أقول إنكـ
> ...


*دا الومين دول البنات  هنا*
*تقولى اجمل شخصية طيبة*
*واللى تقولى انت فعلان اطيب واحد:66:*
*مشعارف حصل لية علاشان تقولة كدا*
*عليا محسودبقى اانا*
*ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اسجل اعجابي بحبيبتي

نيفيااااااااااان

بنوته زي العسل وبموت فيها​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اسجل اعجابى بى
عضوة اسمها روزى 86 
حقيقى من الشخصيات الطيبة
والمتفاهمة والمتاسمحةبسرعةجدا
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا روزى ويكترمن امثالك

شايفنى من امثالك يكتررررررررررررر
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اسجل اعجابى بى
> عضوة اسمها روزى 86
> حقيقى من الشخصيات الطيبة
> والمتفاهمة والمتاسمحةبسرعةجدا
> ...




هههههههههههه

ميرسي بجد يا سمير لكلامك الجميل زيك

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *دا الومين دول البنات  هنا*
> *تقولى اجمل شخصية طيبة*
> *واللى تقولى انت فعلان اطيب واحد:66:*
> *مشعارف حصل لية علاشان تقولة كدا*
> ...


ههههههـ
ربنآ يزيد محبة آلنآس ليكـ يآ سمير *^_^*




 *.،*​​


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اسجل اعجابى  بـــــــ


















































































نــــــــــــــــــــــفــــــــــــــــــــــســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> اسجل اعجابى  بـــــــ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههه

طب ممكن انا اسجل اعجابي بيكي:t25:


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
*
*طيب أنآ فيهـ نآس كتيرعجبآنى وخآيفة أنسى حد *


فبسجل إعجآبى بكل شخصية بتخدم من قلبهآ ووقتهآ ومحبتهآ
وبكل شخصية بتفيدنآ بعلومة ورأى وفكر
وبكل شخصية بتضيف إبتسآمة رقيقة لينآ وبتفرح قلوبنآ


*ربنآ يفرح قلوبهم ويعوضهم*
 :flowers:



 *.،*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اسجل اعجابي

ب

بداية العمر

انسان محترم واخ جدع جدا وبيسأل عليا دايما

ربنا يفرحه دايما​


----------



## سهم الغدر (5 أكتوبر 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب ممكن انا اسجل اعجابي بيكي:t25:


 
ميرسى روزى 
م انتى سجلتى خلالالاص
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> ميرسى روزى
> م انتى سجلتى خلالالاص
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههه بردو لازم استأذن:beee:


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*سجل اعجابك بعضو/هـ مميـــز*

*
** سجل اعجابك بعضو/هـ مميـــز*

* بما يطرحه من مواضيع قيمه و ردود رائعه و مناقشات هادفه*

* ارجو ان نبتعد عن المجاملهفي هذا الموضوع بعيد*

* عن العواطف يعني يكون تركيزكم اكثر شي*

* على ما يطرحه العضو من مواضيع و ردود وتوآجد*

* اسلوب حوار. توقيع .رمزية.*

* او شئ انتوا تحبوه*




* ودي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

هو فى كتير بصراحة
بس اكتر تلاتة

كليمو

وبنت الكنيسة

وكوسااكاى


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*مريومة ولارآآ ^.^*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

أستاذي صوت صارخ في " حكمته، رزانته"
 إيمليـا " طريقة كلامها، زوقها في المعاملة "​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*استآذ صوت صاروخ
هادى كته ورزين ^.^
وثامح شكله عثول ^.^
ولارآآ عثولتى تى ^.^
وبنت الكنيسى دى حبيبة قلبى ^.^
*​


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بحبيبتي
> 
> نيفيااااااااااان
> 
> بنوته زي العسل وبموت فيها​



ميرسى حبيبة قلبى انتى اللى سكر وعسل كمان 
انتى عارفة كمان انا اد ايه بحبك انتى من اول الناس اللى اتعرفت عليهم فى المنتدى وبالرغم من انا متكلمناش كتير لكن انتى من القليل اللى قريبين من قلبى جدا
ميرسى انك افتكرتينى


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

اسجل اعجابى الشديد بالجميلة : إيميليا


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

ايميليا
كريس
حبو اعدائكم
واثقة فيك يا رب
رورو ايهاب
نيفان
تماف ماريا
الكرمة الصغيرة
النهيسي
بنت الكنيسة
kawasaki


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هو فى كتير بصراحة
> بس اكتر تلاتة
> 
> كليمو
> ...



ميغسي بوكو


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 يوليو 2013)

لكي مني شكر عميق علي هذا الموضوع وهذه الفكرة
المسيح بيشكرك لانك سبب في ذكر فضائل الناس

لطالما احسست بانها 
الفتاة المحافظة
الفتاة الشقية الروشة
الفتاة البشوشة المرحة
الفتاة الابية المعتزة
الفتاة الحنونة بروح النونا
الفتاة الشجية
الفتاة العبقرية
الفتاة العاطفية
الفتاة المسيحية بمعني مسيحية
لها الفضل في بقائي حتي هذه اللحظة في المنتدي
لطالما شجعتني وجاملتني وارشدتني وضحكتني
كنت تائه بعيدا عن المنتدي بعد تسجيلي فيه
ولا ليا رغبة في الدخول له مكتفيا بمنتدي اخر كنت
اتردد عليه برغم استقبال اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة هذا بحفاوة
لي عندما نشرت(قصة حياتي يا اخواتي)في بادئ تسجيلي
ثم وبعد فترة اتكلت علي الله
فبعدما سيبته تلات شهور دخلت لقيت
عضوين جداد بنت الكنيسة وهذه موضوع قيم بحاله
واخري هي التي اعتبرها امي واختي وصاحبتي
محبوبة كل اعضاء المنتدي قدوتي ومنها قوتي
ملهمتي ومعلمتي
مواضيعها لا تخلو من الفائدة والتسليةوالجاذبية والتميز والعبقرية
والعلم النفسي والمشاكل الاجتماعية وادق احتياجات
الابناء في احلي عيشة اسرية
واني لفخور بنفسي منذ نعومة اظافري وطفولتي
ولكن ادركت اني وان كنت احمل صفات حلوة
فهي كنهر بجوار بحر
وبحر بجوار محيط
وكغلاف جوي مقابل فلك
    هل عرفتم من اتكلم عنها
          انها لارا


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ميرسى حبيبة قلبى انتى اللى سكر وعسل كمان
> انتى عارفة كمان انا اد ايه بحبك انتى من اول الناس اللى اتعرفت عليهم فى المنتدى وبالرغم من انا متكلمناش كتير لكن انتى من القليل اللى قريبين من قلبى جدا
> ميرسى انك افتكرتينى




ميرسي حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي ويفرحك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> لكي مني شكر عميق علي هذا الموضوع وهذه الفكرة
> المسيح بيشكرك لانك سبب في ذكر فضائل الناس




شكرا ليك يا مينا علي زوقك


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

اسجل اعجابي بحبيبتي

واثقة فيك يارب

اينعم انا مبقتش بدخل كتير لكن وقت ما بدخل المنتدي بصراحه بدور عليها

هي شخصية تستاهل الحب والاحترام

ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتي دايما
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اسجل اعجابي بحبيبتي
> 
> واثقة فيك يارب
> 
> ...


حبيبة قلبي ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب
ويعلم ربنا انا اللي بفرح جداا اما بلاقيكي موجوده في المنتدي
وببقا مش عايزة اقوم خاالص طول مانتي موجوده
وبتمني بجد اني الاقيكي علي طول موجوده مش كل فين وفين
لاني بفرح جدا بوجودك لانك بنوته جميله وانا ارتحتلك جداا من اول مره  كلمتك فيها وحسيت اني اعرفك من زمااان
واكيد انا اللي لازم اسجل اعجابي بشخصيتك الجميله الحبوبة ..

انا متشكره كتير علي كلامك الجميل اللي مستحقهوش ابدا
ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ,, ويباركك ,, ويفرح قلبك يارب


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حبيبة قلبي ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب
> ويعلم ربنا انا اللي بفرح جداا اما بلاقيكي موجوده في المنتدي
> وببقا مش عايزة اقوم خاالص طول مانتي موجوده
> وبتمني بجد اني الاقيكي علي طول موجوده مش كل فين وفين
> ...




ميرسي حبيبتي اوي علي الكلام الرقيق زي صحبته:08:

ربنا يخليكي ليا ويفرحك دايما

اكيد اي كلام شويه عليكي انتي تستاهلي اكتر :love45:


----------

